# Post your 3dMark06 scores



## t4ct1c47

That score seems about right for your system, though you could probably squeeze more from that CPU.

I usually keep my best ORB link in my sig.


----------



## slappyjoe

i got 4623p in 3dmark06 with:

*Grafikkort*: 1 Leadtek winfast 7800GT pcie
*Processor* : Amd Athlon 64 3000+(1,8) s939 with freezer pro
*Minnen* : 2 st twinmos 512 ddr stickor pc3200 cl 2,5
*Moderkort* : Gigabyte GA-K8N-SLI nForce4 chipset

*normal:*Processor:1809 Mhz Grafikkort:Core=405 Mhz Memory=1.01 Ghz.
*overclock:*Processor:2507 Mhz Grafikkort:Core=481 Mhz Memory=1.20 Ghz.


----------



## Chopes

4420 still need to do some tweaking, up from 3500 lol!


----------



## Robilar

4046 at stock.


----------



## pauldovi

Can't wait for the Pentium D 920 and the 7800GT... that should really help the score. BTW, is 3dmark06 dual core?


----------



## newbee12

i think i can get a better score, i should be in the 4000


----------



## pauldovi

Is 3dmark06 dual core?


----------



## metalman2785

Newark 4000+ w/ X1900XTX
5,921
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=164424


----------



## Remonster

You mean multi threaded? lol yes it is. MULTI as in not just 2 threads also







quad cores and beyond will also help, anyways I got 1918 or something, it was definitely between 1900 and 2000 so nothing spectacular there







but that was with the CPU at 3.0 (stock) I could not complete the test at ANY sort of overclock so I am hoping my Pentium D 930, 2GB of DDR2 667 and a P5WD2-E Premium help me out, a lot Im hoping for atleast 2500 when all's said and done with the overclocking.


----------



## Melcar

2800 with my setup.


----------



## LISTRONICS

well i overclocked my cpu from 2.2mghz the 2.4mghz which is the same as an amd 4000 and my 3d mark score has now gone up to 3260 which is an increase of 450 points.


----------



## t4ct1c47

All these scores are sweet but does anybody have their ORB links?


----------



## pollushon

06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=171706 - 7819


----------



## Pinhead-227

2346, Rig in my Sig. For some reason I can't log into ORB...


----------



## Greatness

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...g?d=1141137763

4925 when my processor was @2.53 now with it @ 2.7 I just broke the 5k mark think my highest so far with New OC's is 5125 I need to run it again and get a screen shot for this but I think thats topped out until I get myself a dual core processor since that seems to be very important to 3dmark2k6

Current OC
Cpu: 2.76Ghz
Gpu: 689Mhz
VRAM: 1.5Ghz

Score: 5125


----------



## Alfargo

I finally got my sli working right, I was getting around 5k with Sli not working right. After I got it to work right I got 8190 marks (with stock gpu no oc)

Attachment 21457

ORB: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=176860

Now I just need to Oc my gpu's and see if I can hit 9k.....


----------



## gamestar44

My scores in SLI mode were 6072, looking at you guys cpu's...you guys have some impressive rigs...


----------



## Aqualan

5319
Oc'd to 4.0ghz, all specs below.
I love this new 7900gt co


----------



## Th3Eagle

Just a question, all these beches are at the default settings of course, but should I change my resolution from 1280x1024 to 1024x786 for a real comparison? (BTw a little over 4700 yesterday at 1280x1024)

-edit-

Make that 5084


----------



## t0ffe3m4n

Results from today. Pretty poor compared to everyone else, but im not really too fussed lol.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamestar44*

My scores in SLI mode were 6072, looking at you guys cpu's...you guys have some impressive rigs...


Wow I would have expected close to 7500+ or so. SLi 7800GTXs are getting 7500+ on dual core CPUs. I scored 6316 on a 3700+ with SLi 7800GTs with an OC of 475/1150. I think I need to plug in the EZplug on the motherboard to get some extra juice to the PCIe slots. There may be some settings that need to change to get some better preformance.

Es


----------



## Sam The Overclocker

I get 3350 with my 7600GT at 600/1620.


----------



## blackeagle

I believe I had roughly 300


----------



## T/\/T

i scored 4473 3DMarks with 3700+ @ 2.6ghz and 7900gt at stock which is 500mhz and 512x2 ocz platinum rev2 (TCCD) rams

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=14


----------



## shadowmelder

Scored 4238 with system specs.


----------



## gamestar44

Sporadic E..I agree, I did expect better scores than what I got... any suggestions for me on improving my scores????


----------



## enzo15

well mine sucked lol i cant realy get my max result because my psu is letting me down :/ 
so that sucks but i have ill posr use when i get the new psu then i can flash my gto2 to 16pp and overclock it more and overclock the cpu :] cant wait lol
and that was my gpu overclocked as well :/
f***

Attachment 25368


----------



## JeremyS

I just ran 06 this morning, and got 3700ish. I forgot to take screenshot. Does that seem right for my setup? My CPU is OC'd to 2.2GHz, my 7800GT is at 475Mhz/1.10GHz. The first two things were in 1000s, and my CPU was like 800.









Is 3600-3700 good for what I have, or should I be getting more out of it?


----------



## Pocketmnky

8022- This is the best I can do (until I get some better cooling)

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1148934936


----------



## numlock2.0

Mine: 0









I plan to upgrade soon...


----------



## Witchfire

Links are in my sig.


----------



## Remonster

6128, just ran it this morning, it will be up in that top 30 graphics benchmarking thing shortly, I just forgot to run 2001SE so as soon as I get my score of that up it should be updated, my validation is in that thread as well.


----------



## kppowell

5002 with x1800xt @ 694/798
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=320935


----------



## kingwilliam

...what I really don't understand is when I first built this rig, with less of an overclock, I got 5757. hmmmmmmmm, oh well........I guess the score is okay.

I got my 7900gtx evga step-up in process, so hopefully I will be gettin into the 6000-7000 range soon

Edit: Now that I think about it, I was running different drivers then............maybe I need to figure out which one!!!! we're talking about a 400 point decrease

what other factors would drag a score down that much???


----------



## kppowell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingwilliam*

...what I really don't understand is when I first built this rig, with less of an overclock, I got 5757. hmmmmmmmm, oh well........I guess the score is okay.

I got my 7900gtx evga step-up in process, so hopefully I will be gettin into the 6000-7000 range soon

Edit: Now that I think about it, I was running different drivers then............maybe I need to figure out which one!!!! we're talking about a 400 point decrease

what other factors would drag a score down that much???


 your cpu! i have the same as you, but i noticed that it's default speeds were gimping my scores by about 500. I OC'ed it to 2.5GHz and saw a HUGE increase in performance









EDIT: just saw ur clock speed under ur name, sorry didn't realize it earlier. Im not sure whta would make u lose 400


----------



## Mikesamuel112

its pretty sad that I only score 7687 on 06.


----------



## Chozart

Mikesamuel112: on a SINGLE card??? That's really good.. If SLI, you seem to be in the average range.

Mine is 9,489 on my rig in my sig... 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=321777

And I got a 10 (ten!) in my attempt to get the lowest possible score on a system that actually runs it:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981

The clock speeds on the last one are actually CORRECT (talk about underclocking... LOL). That MoBo won't let me underclock the CPU though







I am sure I would have been able to hit single digits (if not 1)


----------



## Akhen

each time I load up 3dmark 06 it shows the loading screen and then shuts down my computer =/.


----------



## JeremyS

embarassing









http://youluz.net/3dmark06.PNG


----------



## Chozart

Pretty decent for your rig Jeremy


----------



## function8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*

its pretty sad that I only score 7687 on 06.


...thats an interesting score for a single card, probably the highest ive seen. is that with default settings in the benchmark?
heres mine with a 4400 and sli 7800gt:


----------



## I Know Nothing

I scored a 7616 yesterday, went SLI today and my score stayed the same. I was hoping to be over 9000 but I guess $300 couldn't buy me another 1500 points, lol.


----------



## Chozart

Mikesamuel112: that has to be SLI..right? Give us some proof otherwise. Highest I've seen with a single card is about 6,000 or so. Check the official listing here:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...fficial+3dmark

(I'm not listed yet..waiting for update







my submission is posted though.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *function8*

...thats an interesting score for a single card, probably the highest ive seen. is that with default settings in the benchmark?
heres mine with a 4400 and sli 7800gt:












Yes thats default settings..


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Mikesamuel112: that has to be SLI..right? Give us some proof otherwise. Highest I've seen with a single card is about 6,000 or so. Check the official listing here:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...fficial+3dmark

(I'm not listed yet..waiting for update







my submission is posted though.



Just for you! I'm not gonna say I will get 7600+ tonight but pretty damn close; over 7k!


----------



## function8

..so it was a guess


----------



## reberto

4251 with minor OC on CPU and GPU. It crashes during the 2nd CPU test if the CPU is at 2.9 but its fine at 2.5


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Well this is the closest score I'll get to night. Is this good enough proof for you?


----------



## tuchan

There is a little crack I had not too bad but could be improved, no stuffing around, straight run as if I was gaming. Image setting on High. CPU score seems to be horribly low, am at 2800 24\\7--weird.


----------



## JeremyS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Pretty decent for your rig Jeremy



As you can see, my CPU score is terrible. How much do you think my score would improve if I buy an AMD 64 3700+? I plan to buy one soon.


----------



## FaTTie

mines 4404 with 7900GT 256mb


----------



## Fishie36

Here's mine. I was hoping for 5K and got 4997









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=321462

Does that score seem about right? CPU was at 2.6Ghz and video card was at 690/800Mhz.


----------



## Chozart

Fishie: mmm I get 6,028 on a single card set up. CPU should be similar (this was run at 2.6GHz also, and our CPU scores are close). Would a lower clocked X1900XT (I think I ran this one at 650/750) beat a X1800XT by *that* much?


----------



## kppowell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*

Here's mine. I was hoping for 5K and got 4997









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=321462

Does that score seem about right? CPU was at 2.6Ghz and video card was at 690/800Mhz.


ya thats about right, i got 5005 with my CPU at 2.5GHz and card at 694/798. I could have pushed it further but i had to go to work :S


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Fishie: mmm I get 6,028 on a single card set up. CPU should be similar (this was run at 2.6GHz also, and our CPU scores are close). Would a lower clocked X1900XT (I think I ran this one at 650/750) beat a X1800XT by *that* much?


I guess, lol. kppowell says that's what he gets too so apparently it's right on the mark.


----------



## kppowell

i might be able to squeeze out an extra 500 points by OCing my CPU more and flashing my x1800xt to x1800xt-pe but im to lazy


----------



## keef007

with the rig below and the 6800GT's OC @ 409/1.12


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Can you beat this score?


----------



## Chozart

Mikesamuel112:

You definately hold the single card crown








Can you post your ORB link? I am interested in your settings (and I think others are also).

However, did you see my Crossfire score? 9,489
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=321777


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Mikesamuel112:

You definately hold the single card crown








Can you post your ORB link? I am interested in your settings (and I think others are also).

However, did you see my Crossfire score? 9,489
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=321777


Chozart, you lucky Crossfire-wielding son of a gun. Push your 170 farther, I want to see you break 10,000!


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Mikesamuel112:

You definately hold the single card crown








Can you post your ORB link? I am interested in your settings (and I think others are also).

However, did you see my Crossfire score? 9,489
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=321777



Yes; I saw your score and its very impressive. Do you think you could hit 10K anytime soon? That would be just insane.


----------



## charliemack

4902 any good??


----------



## Chozart

I'll definately give it a shot at 10k. CPU is the bottleneck indeed.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

I'll definately give it a shot at 10k. CPU is the bottleneck indeed.


G.SKIll don't work well with ASUS boards. DFI; which I'm about to get pretty soon.


----------



## Chozart

Huh? what's wrong with the G.Skills... workikng fine for me. Rock solid at 270, timings 3-4-4-8. The 3dMark06 score was at 280 (CPU 2.8GHz), with RAM at 1:1, timings again 3-4-4-8. No problems for me.

I've heard that there might be issues with the A8N32 SLI boards, but definately not with my A8R32-MVP Deluxe


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Huh? what's wrong with the G.Skills... workikng fine for me. Rock solid at 270, timings 3-4-4-8. The 3dMark06 score was at 280 (CPU 2.8GHz), with RAM at 1:1, timings again 3-4-4-8. No problems for me.

I've heard that there might be issues with the A8N32 SLI boards, but definately not with my A8R32-MVP Deluxe











I have the same memory as you but I can't hit 2.8GHz. My board max out at 1.53v. I hit another new score; heres the link.


----------



## Chozart

Your ORB says 'Custom settings'.

1024 x 728 resolution.. LOL cheater


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Your ORB says 'Custom settings'.

1024 x 728 resolution.. LOL cheater










well I do have 15'' LCD and 32'' LCD HD with a res. 1366X768


----------



## Chozart

Ah ok







It just makes a fair comparison a bit harder. The default of 3DMark06 is 1280x1024. That would probably make a difference of around 10% or so I guess.


----------



## kurt_02f150

7661
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=14

i guess its ok.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt_02f150*

7661
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=14

i guess its ok.



very nice. I'm about to volt mod my card; so it can't be touch.


----------



## Chozart

Kurt: Overclock that 805! It's holding you back quite a bit. You should be able to get another 1,000 or so for your SLI GTX's

Also, your link is not correct.. It directs to the current active project of whomever clicks it (Thus, I see my own). You have the select the project you did as published, and update (button on bottom in the ORB). Then, copy the link that shows right under the project.

PS: Mikesamuel112: on 1024x768 I get 10,133. Just for the record, since this score is not a fair comparison with the others here... only for you








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=323292


----------



## kurt_02f150

its at 4Ghz on air!!! i can't go much higher. lol


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt_02f150*

its at 4Ghz on air!!! i can't go much higher. lol



LOL sorry .. I did not pay attention and only saw the '2.66 stock' in your system spec, so I thought you were running that speed. Check your other thread.. I linked you to the top 30 computers... your 3DMark06 score is actually in range of what is to be expected.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Kurt: Overclock that 805! It's holding you back quite a bit. You should be able to get another 1,000 or so for your SLI GTX's

Also, your link is not correct.. It directs to the current active project of whomever clicks it (Thus, I see my own). You have the select the project you did as published, and update (button on bottom in the ORB). Then, copy the link that shows right under the project.

PS: Mikesamuel112: on 1024x768 I get 10,133. Just for the record, since this score is not a fair comparison with the others here... only for you








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=323292


were about the same on the single card; but dang 10,133 Overkill! Your system has on fear playing Oblivion 16aa and 16af.


----------



## kurt_02f150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

LOL sorry .. I did not pay attention and only saw the '2.66 stock' in your system spec, so I thought you were running that speed. Check your other thread.. I linked you to the top 30 computers... your 3DMark06 score is actually in range of what is to be expected.



aight cool then. thanks for the updated info!


----------



## charliemack

Haha I got 4902 with new Nividia beta drivers and overclock on GPUs!

And i reverted back to 84.21(or whatever the most recent) and got 4895 with no oc on the GPUs


----------



## Pocketmnky

Wowza.









(okay, that's at 1024x768).


----------



## Pocketmnky

Pushed a little harder this morning. One at 1280x1024, the other at 1024x768

unfortunately I found out that I can't upload my results until I buy a legitimate copy of 3Dmark06.


----------



## Chozart

Those are nice scores!! I wonder why you can't upload them..should be no problem with the free version (for the default one.. not the 1024x768 one). You probably can't upload the custom settings ones. Run everything at default and try again.

Also, run the other 3dmarks and see where you stand:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...fficial+3dmark

You might have a top 5 or even top 3 computer on your hands


----------



## Pocketmnky

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=323812

this is the only link I can get. I think it's because I was using my friend's activation code. This one I got while using the trial version.


----------



## Chozart

You have some good power there.. this is a top computer. Run 3DMark05 and the others and post it in the official 3DMark thread! You'll probably beat me in 3DMark05!

Your SM2.0 score is better than mine, and the only reason I beat you is because ATI is better equipped for the SM3.0 benchmarks







( and my faster clock speed on my Opty beats your CPU.. try to get higher)

Note to self: need new CPU... Opty 170 holding me back (!)... Where is Conroe?


----------



## Pocketmnky

Just finished my 3Dmark05: 14190
but once again I can't upload it without a vaild activation code so when I get home from work I'll uninstall it and re-install the trial version so I can post the offical link.

Should I try 3Dmark03 too? maybe Aquamark.

Mind you, I don't know that I'll be able to hold this OC when the ambient temperatures go up in the afternoon


----------



## Chozart

Ok, I still win on 3DMark05 .. pfew! Was getting worried for a second







LOL
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2035480

15,271


----------



## Pocketmnky

damn







.

Well I should be getting my Zalman vf900's today, so maybe I'll volt mod and get back to ya.


----------



## Chozart

You still getting higher scores when you OC your GFX cards? My limitation is the CPU at the moment...


----------



## Pocketmnky

Oh definitely. For instance when I run my 7900gt's stock (550/1580) I get SM2.0 & SM3.0 scores at around 3800, but when I OC them (563/1700) I get 4154/4067. And that's only from a pretty small OC.

I don't think I can push my CPU much further than 2695MHz (245x11) @ 1.6125v on Air cooling; as it is, I only feel safe running the benchmarks at night with the windows open.

I have a few more tiny tricks up my sleave to see about taking down that 3DMark05 score of yours Chozart.


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

3D Mark 06 = 7827
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=324861
This was with my core duo system that is in my sig.


----------



## Chozart

Not bad









What's with the monkeys up here


----------



## Pocketmnky

Monkey Power!!


----------



## EriaTarka

Hey guys....I really need help with my pc...

I've attatched my 3dmark 06 score, which is frankly terrible. I'm trying to find out why I can't even get over one frame every 2 seconds!?

If anybody can advise me, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Chozart

Nevermind.. I opened the file. Now figuring out how to open it in 3DMark06.. LOL

Can you upload your score to the ORB and post the compare link? (after you publish your score).

What is your total score?
And please fill out your system specs so we can compare better and see if the score is good for your rig









Finally, the CPU tests are designed to have aweful FPS. The FPS of those two tests is actually fixed at 2FPS max!


----------



## EriaTarka

Sorry about the delay.










....any ideas?


----------



## Chozart

I checked the ORB and there is only 1 (yes one) FX5500 that scores >100. Your card is just too outdated for 3DMark06...

Sorry


----------



## EriaTarka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

I checked the ORB and there is only 1 (yes one) FX5500 that scores >100. Your card is just too outdated for 3DMark06...

Sorry










ahhh..ok, I understand now. It's not actually my card, I've just borrowed it from a friend whilst I shop for a replacement for my GF2 MX440









If I replace it with an AGP X1600 pro, and replace the ram with 2 sticks of 512, do you think my system will be up to scratch? I only intend on playing CS:source (which I can play now, but only on 640x480, and at 10fps







)


----------



## Chozart

You should be more than fine with an X1600Pro and 1GB. Just make sure you get the 256MB version of the X1600PRO and NOT the 512MB version. The memory controller is only 128bit, thus unable to address the 512MB memory.


----------



## Sdumper

6250

See system specs


----------



## EriaTarka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

You should be more than fine with an X1600Pro and 1GB. Just make sure you get the 256MB version of the X1600PRO and NOT the 512MB version. The memory controller is only 128bit, thus unable to address the 512MB memory.


I see...thanks for the help


----------



## Chozart

I *will* get 10k! LOL

9,820 ... tantalizing close:

EDIT: 9,902: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=328767


----------



## Chozart

9,990

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=330229


----------



## kurt_02f150

you can see the light!

I wish i could break 9K...............


----------



## Chozart

Got it








10,047: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=330269


----------



## hermit

i got 4958 with my rig.

i hope to get 5000+ when my new artic silver compound settle down and can overclock more


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
Got it








10,047: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=330269

Wow, nice going!


----------



## Chozart

Yeah.. I have a 1,004.8 : 1.0 ratio on my two rigs now







(remember the 10..LOL)


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
Got it








10,047: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=330269

Good Job!


----------



## Double Helix

4515, first run. Do you think i could get better?


----------



## kppowell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Double Helix*
4515, first run. Do you think i could get better?

ya. i got 5005 so far with my setup, going to try for 5500 tonight.


----------



## Lu(ky

I just got my computer back 3 hours ago for my upgrade. X2 4400, Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe, 2-gb Corsair XMS 3200 (2.2.2.5) Nothing is OC yet. I got a 7336 on 3DMARK06


----------



## gamestar44

ok guys, would love some feed back on what I can do to boost my 3D mark 06 scores, ran it today got 6250 (think i can do better with my setup)...any suggestions??????


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kppowell*

ya. i got 5005 so far with my setup, going to try for 5500 tonight.


Let me know what clock speeds it takes for you to get 5500


----------



## Pocketmnky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamestar44*

ok guys, would love some feed back on what I can do to boost my 3D mark 06 scores, ran it today got 6250 (think i can do better with my setup)...any suggestions??????


Crikey! you should be getting WAY better scores than that if you've got SLI'd GTXs. Your cpu is a 2.5Ghz single core, there might be some room to OC that, it could very well be your bottleneck. What are your scores breakdowns? maybe post your ORB compare link?


----------



## xsabrewulf

Everything Stock

Basic Edition

5401

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79...PC/3Dmark1.jpg

should I retest it with the Professional Edition?

will it be any different?


----------



## Pocketmnky

It won't make any difference Pro vs Basic that I'm aware of; at least not for the better.


----------



## kurt_02f150

i used to get a 6771 but i can't get it to complete now. 05 runs fine and i get a tad over 10K but i get an error on 06.


----------



## Nismo2nr

same here man


----------



## xsabrewulf

My Brother has an FX-53

512 x4 of Ram

X800 Pro AGP

and he got 1600 Marks.

is this correct?

everything is stock


----------



## Chozart

Here is a score from my old rig... P4 Northy @3.6 GHz and an X850Pro AGP flashed to X850XT PE (psst. still for sale







) at 540 core/590 mem.

2,145

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=152965

1,600 stock (depending on number of pipes and clock speed) could be in the normal range


----------



## xsabrewulf

Is everyone that posting settings set at default?

because I only haev the BASIC edition.

or should I get the Pro version and post that score?

because I know the Pro version lets you do MORE tests, then wouldnt that give me a higher mark?


----------



## mootin

no you just asked this







just use the basic edition, it will give you the same results


----------



## Double Helix

Are there any simple / good tips to getting a good score?


----------



## kurt_02f150

sell everything you own to build the best rig eva.


----------



## Pocketmnky

Sure,

1) OC everything as much as you can (don't blow anything up; don't blame me if you do).
2) Close down all background applications and services that are unnecessary.
3) Use the standard windows theme desktop theme, no frills here.
4) Hack your way into the ORB servers and hijack your account scores in the database, relinking the score table from the users table, disabling the primary key constraint to point to the lookup field base ID to the desired score table reference ID. Then reinstate any PK constraints involved (wouldn't want to leave any mess) and delete your transaction logs.


----------



## C-bro

*3351*

It's actually higher than I expected. I'm satisfied. That's after I downclocked it too. It's down to 495/1100, ran into some stability issues at 505/1200.

EDIT: I did this on 1024x768 thinking that was standard. Guess I'll have to give it another run. This ought to be depressing...


----------



## BountyHead

I got a miserable 1889 LOL


----------



## 70Kb Of Power

5,059.

The rig below with my GPU OC'ed to 600MHz/1800MHz.


----------



## korndog2003

1661 Marks
SM2.0 Score 662
HDR/Sm3.0 Score 588
CPU Score 1036

That seems a bit slow all stock though


----------



## uTunes

467 with system in specs, i know i have the lowest one in here


----------



## Chozart

No you don't ... It took me some effort, but here is a nice, big, fat

*10*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981


----------



## Double Helix

nippy.


----------



## Chozart

Imagine... a factor of 1,000 to 1 between those two machines (one overclocked, the other heavily underclocked... LOL)


----------



## Baran

OK with no overclock on the CPU I got 7428 this is good but feel that I could break 8K easy as I'm running W/C (cpu only) and have non overclock RAM... Spend sooo much money and time putting this rig togeather it's good to know thaty I can allways find more ways to improve it.

Thanks,

Baran


----------



## alexisd

Shy but i think is ok.


----------



## alexisd

My new score.


----------



## gamestar44

Thanks pocketmnky, i'll post the ORB chart scores and hopefully that will give me an idea on whats going on.


----------



## selectodude

I get 5200 in 3DMark06.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I scored a measley 487... I averaged 2.3 FPS. I didn't think my Rig was great, but the level of sucktitude just hurt...


----------



## gamestar44

score got a little better (and I do mean little)..lol..6288

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=351437


----------



## niffer022

why i only get 116 :Cry:

is my comp that bad :lol:


----------



## quick64

I get 1419 when overclocked, thats 235x9 and video card as overclocked as I can stably get it.... so depressing but good to know Im not alone


----------



## brandexoc

Very curious if anyone has a heavily oc'ed sempron with good vid card that gets a decent 3dmark06 score.


----------



## paulxmn

deleted


----------



## Tezzanator

1671!! even on 256mb ram (crap ram too)


----------



## brandexoc

not bad for a sempron thats only OC'ed 5%







3362

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=356177
I'm in the top 20 for both 3dmark05 and 3dmark06 for Semprons!









Here is my 3dmark05 -6905








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2078684


----------



## toad12585

1114 on current rig, only running at 2.695mhz right now because of stability issues. Card was overclocked to 450/500 instead of stock 425/432. Not too shabby I guess... Definitely not next-gen. Runs Oblvion moderately.


----------



## Ace Flatliner

Sup, i Got 5498 on mine. Seems to be not to bad. will be better when I get my other card for SLI!!!


----------



## elbrendo

check me sig


----------



## gtpuser

3DMark06: 5847
3DMark05: 10186
It's in my sig for verification.


----------



## tylerand

I get an astounishing 249!!! I really want a new CPU, and vid card...and ram...and psu...and mobo...and sound card...well i guess just everything.


----------



## jmal

3DMark06 7262
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=308179


----------



## Nasgul

Celeron D @ 4.20ghz + 6800 GS @ 535/1215: 2951 3D and 1044 CPU.


----------



## clacker

Hey guys, what res are you running. Because I can get a huge difference when I switch from 1280*1024 to 1024*768. I look at some of the link to the futuremark ORB and some people have 1024*768 and some have 1280*1024. Kinda hard to compare when people use different resolutions.


----------



## Chozart

Default for 3DMark06 is 1280x1024. That should be what everyone runs on


----------



## clacker

Not people with 15" LCD's that only go to 1024*768. If you click on some of the futuremark ORB links you find ones that run at 1024*768.

like this one

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmal*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=308179


----------



## jmal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clacker*

Not people with 15" LCD's that only go to 1024*768. If you click on some of the futuremark ORB links you find ones that run at 1024*768.

like this one



Don't know why the resolution in that benchmark is lower than 1280x1024. I have never made any changes in the setting. I just got through looking at what the setting are in 3DMark 06 and it is set at 1280x1024. Tonight I will redue the test.


----------



## jmal

Update

My apologizes for submitting the above 3DMark06 at a custom setting of 1024x768. Here is my score at default 1280x1024

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=381434


----------



## Chozart

Not *that* much difference between resolutions... the power of SLI at higher resolutions







(or Crossfire, since the difference in my case isn't that much either)


----------



## FrankenPC

Mine is like 8950 1024X768 and around 8700 at 1280X1024. I haven't posted them yet as I'm still cranking my GTX's and RAM. My CPU is a MAJOR bottleneck. In, retrospect, I would have gone with a AMD processor.


----------



## Chozart

Don't worry.. I am also bottlenecked









Just so much power from those video cards...


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Don't worry.. I am also bottlenecked









Just so much power from those video cards...



Yeah, no matter what I do, my CPU rating hovers around 1950. OCing the RAM, tightening timings...etc...nothing. And the STUPID Nvidia chipset won't let me get my CPU over 4.001 GHZ and remain stable. SUCK!

But, the GPU's make up for the slack when it comes to game time


----------



## OpTioN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Don't worry.. I am also bottlenecked









Just so much power from those video cards...


You need Conroe !


----------



## ncsa

A quick run with an X2 3800 / 7950

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=378865


----------



## Chozart

Quick run... LOL That's a pretty darn good score!! I know I'll be getting company north of 10k soon









Is that 4.5GHz that AMD chip?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
Quick run... LOL That's a pretty darn good score!! I know I'll be getting company north of 10k soon







:

I was soooo close but I am now waiting for a pair of new 7900gt cards to arrive (today).
And yes I ran into problems after all -- evidently the DDR3 was bad.

ETA: I will post new benches 2 weeks from now. I want to run the new cards at stock for a week or two before I add the vmod.


----------



## the_eskymo

Well, I've got a super scor w my pc:
258
What do you think it's the problem? What should I buy 1st:more RAMs or a new VC?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Quick run... LOL That's a pretty darn good score!! I know I'll be getting company north of 10k soon









Is that 4.5GHz that AMD chip?!?!?!?!










9150 with a single card... holy crap.

No way it's a 4.5 Ghz AMD, WR is before's 4.2 on the FX57...


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTioN*

You need Conroe !

















YOU BET! As soon as a stable SLI board able to run Conroe comes out (5.x Nvidia I guess), I'm A upgradin!!!


----------



## FrankenPC

Ok, so I OC'd my 667 RAM to 775...changed the timings from 4-4-4-12 to 4-4-4-8. It's stable.

My 3Dmark score is still sad. About 8950 at 1024X768!!!!

I have a theoretical question. If I buy 1000mhz DDR2 (my FSB). Would I see a significant speed increase in 3DMark??


----------



## Chozart

8950 is definately not sad... LOL

And NCSA's 9510 is with a 7950, which is a single card yes, but with two GPU's. The moment those babies can run SLI, I am toast.

Current drivers for them suck atm though, so Quad SLI actually performs worse than a singe 7950


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

i havent done it yet, based on my specs what u think i will get?


----------



## CrazyMan

Does anyone know what kind of a score difference using a sata raid 0 makes compared to a single 7200RPM IDE drive on this benchmark?


----------



## FlaKing

I just got a 4276... The CPU test owned me. Can't wait till I get my 3700+ KACAE


----------



## Namrac

I got 5019.


----------



## Aioxa

5135 with my specs


----------



## DrJones

1166 - Could do better?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=399617


----------



## The Viper

6350, with my newly voltmodded GPU (core only)

EDIT: With core and mem vmod=6662


----------



## cokker

3777, i was hoping for around 4000 but nevermind









It plays my games a treat at stock speeds so im happy









BTW, this score is with the CPU @ 2.8Ghz and the 7800 @ 440/550.


----------



## PAIN

With 7600GS on 560/1400 2684.Stupid 3000+ slows down the machine.


----------



## sleeper300

i got just under 6k


----------



## Negotiator

I got a score of 3617 for a 7600gt is that good?


----------



## Kamakazi

I got almost exactly 6000 (6002), that is with my 4200 at 2.68, I am going to try it again tonight after I get it to at least 2.7 and this time I will actually close down all my background processes.


----------



## Aioxa

wow really kamakazi. you OC your GPU also? all i get is 5135 with my specs


----------



## selectodude

5277 3DMarks.


----------



## balake777

5170 3dmark06, too lazy to post a pic up. Everything stock for now. Should start overclocking the CPU and ram in few weeks.


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

my score is not even close, it is around 1400. am I doing something wrong. is everyone putting there settings as low as possible or what.


----------



## Chozart

I am running the default settings of 3Dmark06 (check link in my sig). However, I do run graphic benchmarks with as few background tasks as possible, and the settings in the drivers set to 'performance' as opposed to 'quality'

3DMark06 is a severe benchmark, and it loves dual core and SLI/Crossfire. I had a P4 at 3.6GHz with an X850PRO (flashed to X850XT PE - not a bad rig at all) and I was in the low 2,000 range... http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=152965

You should get better than you get however. The one thing I find odd about your rig is that you have 2.5GB RAM. Are those 2x1GB sticks, and one single 512MB stick? If so, remove the single 512MB stick, and arrange the 2x1GB such that it runs dual channel. That might boost things (AMD does not like 6 or more ranks of memory - or 3 or more double sided sticks.... I assume your sticks are all dual sided, decreasing RAM performance significantly)

Can you post a link to your 3DMark06 score? (go to ORB, publish your score, and give us the link)

And just take a look at this one for kicks: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981
That took some serious effort... I still am upset about that high CPU score.. I know I can get in single digits


----------



## alexisd

Here is my.


----------



## spektrum

oh yeah, 4407.. is that a lit or a little for my specs..?


----------



## Chozart

No idea. What speed is that CPU at? I think for a 7900GT it could be a bit better, but your CPU might hold you back. Please add that info and we can discuss


----------



## spektrum

well.. i have a dell (BOOOOO i know, lol) so i cant overclock the cpu, but currently it is at 3.4ghz..i wish i could get it higher, but dell just has to be mean like that, lol... at the time i had the gpu OCed at 525, but since then ive gotten it to 550 safely.. giving me 4511 on 3dm06.. u think i could get better?


----------



## Robilar

3dmark06 is dual core weighted. The guys who hammer my score like Chozart and NCSA are running dual cores at frequencies close to my FX (or in NCSA's case exceeding it).

7767 3dmark06


----------



## Nasgul

New score, first time ever for me on a Dual Core CPU:










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=424937


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar*
3dmark06 is dual core weighted.

7767 3dmark06
14528 3dmark05
37829 3dmark03

Chozart I beat your 3dmark03 scores though (single core intensive)

I WANT TO SEE A VIDEO OF WHAT THE BENCH LOOKS LIKE







!!!!
With those scores...FPS have to be very nice


----------



## Robilar

Heh, I just got rolling this evening. After benches tried out Call of Duty 2 Maxed out, G.R.A.W. and BF2. It was neat to watch portions of the 3dmark tests that hiccuped along before going fairly smoothly now.


----------



## deliciouspork

my score was 8299. SLI 7900gts and an OCed X2 4000+ makes all the difference.

My cpu, even though it's basically an FX-62 (2mb L2 cahce, 2.83 clockspeed) only gets a score of 2111 - lower than the e6600 =(


----------



## Robilar

my cpu is only 1183


----------



## Chozart

Robilar: good job







That 3DMark03 score is really nice!


----------



## Robilar

Thanks Chozart, I may need two rigs in tandem to exceed your score


----------



## balake777

UPDATE

overclocked to 2.0, ran a 5253 on default settings. Is that normal? I haven't messed w/ the ram settings at all, just set a couple things to manual to overclock.


----------



## Robilar

Thats a pretty good score. 3Dmark06 is ruled by the dual core processors. 05 and back is a different story.


----------



## Chozart

Opty 165 *is* Dual Core. Decent score though; yuo should hit 6,000 when you OC


----------



## nightdagger

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=432928

4762 @ 3.4, not sure if my video card overclock carried over from my previous windows install, so it's either at 667/851 or 450/660 lol.

I've gotten a lot higher, this was a quick run with stuff in the background and without everything at their safe maximums.


----------



## Robilar

I know that Chozart, that was my point.


----------



## Chozart

Sorry







Misunderstanding


----------



## Robilar

How much difference did the VF-900's make on your ATI's? I was considering picking up a couple until my recent ghetto mod as my temps were in the mid 60's for awhile (and my mobo temp after adding my second gtx was 45C under load). I mounted a 120mm fan off the base (pic attached) and my mobo temp dropped to 28C idle and never exceeds 30C load (ambient around 22-24C). It blew me away how much difference it made. Also my video card temps dropped dramatically. Load never exceeds 53C on the top, 47C on the bottom card. I don't know how much more I could improve the temps but I'm planning to push them higher so it can help.


----------



## Chozart

The VF900's, together with a similar ghetto mod (120mm fan right behind the X1900's) drop full load temps down to around 70C (top card) and 65C (bottom). This is very good considering the X1900 runs quite hot (90C + is normal with stock cooling).

Also, my northbridge is around the same temps as yours, but the xPress 3200 is known to be a cool customer.

Good luck


----------



## Robilar

Nice. My video card temps weren't too much an issue but when my mobo temps went from around 32-33 C under load to 45C right after I installed my second 7900gtx I freaked a bit. I think its a combination of voltage from 2 gpu's running though the northbridge as well as the two cards virtually blocking all airflow to the area as well. The ghetto mod resolved it in spectacular fashion. Amazing what a little airflow will do.


----------



## nightdagger

Ambient around here is around 26-28C so it's already pretty hot. I need water cooling!

How did you get your ghetto mod to stay there. My case is vertical and my ghetto mod keeps falling over and bouncing around in the case.


----------



## Robilar

zip ties through the holes in the base


----------



## nightdagger

I'll have to try that. I have a billion of those lying around.


----------



## Robilar

Here is a better shot. I used black zips so it blends nice in my case


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

11 Baby... E-L-E-V-E-N!! no doubts, Eleven. Longest powerpoint presentation ever.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

3894 With what I have in my sys. specs that seems a lil low? is it?


----------



## Chozart

mmmm you got a single core CPU.. that hits you. I'd think 4,000+ is possible, but not too much higher. (single X1900XT + Dual Core CPU gives me a bit over 6,000)


----------



## Said17

I got 5345 with my cpu OC'd to 3.8. plz tell me is there something wrong with this score or am i where i should be?


----------



## Chozart

I'd expect higher with a 7950GX2. I beat you easily with my Opty at 2.6GHz and a single X1900XT at stock. Although your PCU is relatively a bit less overclocked (roughly my 2.6GHz AMD would equal a 3.9GHz Intel D9xx, but that is a very general assumption), I'd hope that GPUs would knock way over 6,000 if not 7,000 - 8,000.

Give us your ORB link and we can figure out why it's so low. This is mine:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=301020


----------



## Said17

ok thanks for the input. Is it possible that i havent enabled something with the card, like its only running on one gpu instead of both?


----------



## cgrado

mine is....4239


----------



## Chozart

I have no experience with that card, but that might be very possible. Check your drivers; I would guess you need to enable SLI in the drivers...

Good luck!


----------



## Robilar

I believe NCSA got about 9K with a 7950 running his dual core at around 3 ghz and no said you don;t have to enable anything, its like a virtual sli without the sli, It is always on by default


----------



## NeRoToXeN

OOOOO I dont have my cpu oc'd at all... got too hot yesterday when the wife took off the air and opened up thw windows. I'll post later with the oc'd pc


----------



## Said17

ok so what do u think could be causing it to be low?


----------



## alexisd

Looks OK?


----------



## gmaurice134567

I got 9167 on my 7950...make sure you have it set on 'Multi-GPU' and not 'Multi-Display' in the control panel. Usually it is set at this default, but i have seen times that it doesn't automatically.


----------



## MADMAX22

heres mine with the opti at 2.7, vid card at 7800gt 256 running at 490/1180


----------



## JPM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Said17*
ok thanks for the input. Is it possible that i havent enabled something with the card, like its only running on one gpu instead of both?

Yeah something is definitley wrong, I've managed 9450, had to overclock my CPU to 4.8Ghz and GPU to 606/800 to get it though. What driver are you using, I had a lot of trouble with the drivers and some were giving me scores in the 4000s. The 91.31 release driver doesn't work at all for me.


----------



## gmaurice134567

I use the 91.33 Beta, which ones are you using?


----------



## JPM

91.33 works but still not 100% stable, same with ,91.37, 91.45. They lock up sometimes when playing Farcry. I have a modded 87.25 for the 7950 that is stable but hasn't got the new control panel and doesn't seem to bench as well.
91.36 is out but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Syrillian

I'm kinda happy with the results....

SM2 = 2459
HDR/SM3 = 2400
CPU = 1853

3Dmark06 = 5803


----------



## crashovride02

I got 2822. Not great but will be better when I go dual core in October!!


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



I'm kinda happy with the results....



what kind of vid card do you have that is a crazy oc on that thing


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaLoveDocta*

11 Baby... E-L-E-V-E-N!! no doubts, Eleven. Longest powerpoint presentation ever.


are you serious? that's insane!


----------



## nightdagger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02*
I got 2822. Not great but will be better when I go dual core in October!!

But your 6600GT's, even SLI'ed, are holding you back.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Off topic..yes
How fast is your CPU running?








Post these...*Discoveries* in the appropiate threads...por favor


----------



## Said17

ok i reloaded my gpu drivers. Then I realized that they wernt loaded right from the begining cause when I looked at Everest I notice that it had 2 Gpu temps instead of one. I then ran 3dmark06 again and my score went to 6967 at stock clocks on the gpu. thanks for all the help


----------



## bgbop15

4508

should go up thursday with my move to dual core


----------



## markuk3

Here you go i have included a si sandra snap to show cpu comments please


----------



## nightdagger

bgbop, it seems like you should be getting more. I've gotten over 5700 with my setup @ 3.6, graphics at 667/851.


----------



## FlaKing

Here's mine at stock CPU 2.0Ghz, and GPU at 580/1580.

My score easily went up 2000 points with my upgrade to dual core.


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## Ropey

7015 with a single 7900GTX tweaked and clocked to 710Mhz/1800MHz.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

wooo hoo!! another 268MB to go!! this program better be worth it.. been DLing for last hour an half


----------



## OpTioN

Ropey -- what does your system get?


----------



## Ropey

The system with the 7900GTX has an Opteron 165 @ 2.7GHz (270 X 10). Corsair TCCD @ 270MHz (1:1) with 2.5 - 3 - 2 - 6 and 2.7V. Keep in mind that this is on a WideScreen at 1280 X 800 rather than 1280 X 1024.

Here's an X1900 CF with an Opteron 148 @ 2.9GHz (290 X 10) Samsung UCCC @ 250MHz. (6:5) with 3 - 4 - 3 - 8 and 2.6V. In 1280 X 1024.










R


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Here we go.. took 2 hours to DL the thing.. but her ethey are.. and everything was at stock except my GPU.. which was @ 443MHz/1.12GHz.
why didnt i overclock? well my mobo was smokey earlier..


----------



## noshibby

5322


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*

The system with the 7900GTX has an Opteron 165 @ 2.7GHz (270 X 10). Corsair TCCD @ 270MHz (1:1) with 2.5 - 3 - 2 - 6 and 2.7V. Keep in mind that this is on a WideScreen at 1280 X 800 rather than 1280 X 1024.

Here's an X1900 CF with an Opteron 148 @ 2.9GHz (290 X 10) Samsung UCCC @ 250MHz. (6:5) with 3 - 4 - 3 - 8 and 2.6V. In 1280 X 1024.










R


Wow my stock X2 3800+ beats an opty at 2.9Ghz.


----------



## mirunit

8326 on 3dmark06


----------



## Ropey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing*
Wow my stock X2 3800+ beats an opty at 2.9Ghz.

The Opteron is a single core. On gaming benchmarks the Opteron @ 2.9GHz will take out the X2 3800. Benchmarks such as 3DMark06 are optimized for dual core but almost all games are not optimized for dual core so yes, on 3DMark06 a dual core will show greater CPU values but in the actual gaming the Opteron 2.9GHz will take out the X2 3800+ even when overclocked.

Even on 3DMark06 your X2 3800+ will not take out the 165. Your statement needs to say:

*Wow, my stock X2 3800+ beats a single core Opteron at 2.9Ghz on 3DMark06 to be correct.







*

R


----------



## Chozart

Yep. No way you beat my Opty









6,028 with the X1900XT at stock and the Opty at 2.6GHz. (I did not push it further with the single card).
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=301020

PS: I think it is preferable to post ORB links in this thread instead of screen shots. It saves bandwidth and makes the thread easier to read.


----------



## markuk3

8825 Slightly higher but the gpu,s are at 7800 gtx speeds of 650/700 and using the 91.45 drivers specificly for the 7950 gx2


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ropey*
The Opteron is a single core. On gaming benchmarks the Opteron @ 2.9GHz will take out the X2 3800. Benchmarks such as 3DMark06 are optimized for dual core but almost all games are not optimized for dual core so yes, on 3DMark06 a dual core will show greater CPU values but in the actual gaming the Opteron 2.9GHz will take out the X2 3800+ even when overclocked.

Even on 3DMark06 your X2 3800+ will not take out the 165. Your statement needs to say:

*Wow, my stock X2 3800+ beats a single core Opteron at 2.9Ghz on 3DMark06 to be correct.







*

R

Alright, sorry dude. Geez. And I knew that, I just thought that a near 3.0Ghz Opty single core would beat a dual core X2 at 2.0Ghz.

And I think you mean, "...but in the actual gaming the Opteron 2.9GHz will take out the X2 3800+ even when overclocked *in single threaded games.*"


----------



## The_Snyper

*4043 with the following settings:*

CPU at 2750 (250x11)
GPU at 485 Core and 1170 Mem

got a 3656 with GPU at stock BFG settings


----------



## pauldovi

New score, E6400 at 3.48 1:1. 7900GT @ 731Mhz / 1780Mhz


----------



## Chosen

Gah I want to post mine but i dunno how to find my screen shots


----------



## Chozart

Chosen...can you post the ORB link

People... I don't want to see all the screenies...ORB links will be much beter

EDIT: Just my two cents







Sorry for sounding a bith harsh!








Screenies will work just as well, and seem to be preferred. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Chosen...can you post the ORB link

People... I don't want to see all the screenies...ORB links will be much beter


LOL

Let's get this straight. You don't want to see all the screenies. Therefore you request everyone to change their method of posting? I like the screenies far better than the ORB textual readout. Even so, if people were posting ORB textual readouts (which I do not like) I would not post demands to have everyone change the output to make me happy. First you say it is preferable which is fine but that is as far as it should go. You must be tired. This is not your usual diplomatic method.

R


----------



## cokker

With a better o/c, 2.8Ghz CPU and 455/550 GPU i got this score









EDIT:- I like me screeny's too, you can get orb links via PM if you really want them.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*

LOL

Let's get this straight. You don't want to see all the screenies. Therefore you request everyone to change their method of posting? I like the screenies far better than the ORB textual readout. Even so, if people were posting ORB textual readouts (which I do not like) I would not post demands to have everyone change the output to make me happy. First you say it is preferable which is fine but that is as far as it should go. You must be tired. This is not your usual diplomatic method.

R


ROFL... you are correct







I should have been sleeping when I posted that. My apologies.


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

ROFL... you are correct







I should have been sleeping when I posted that. My apologies.


















Now that "is" your normal diplomatic method









R


----------



## USFORCES

Stock run nothing OCed, no SLI


----------



## Chozart

Nice one


----------



## Compaddict

My processor needs help


----------



## Chozart

Yeah.. .definately bottlenecking you in 3DMark06

In games you'll be fine though... it is clear that Oblivion for example does not tax the CPU as heavily as 3DMark06 does (temps are a good 5C lower in my case)


----------



## kingwilliam

Thats a nice score


----------



## MADMAX22

heres my recent one with my new vid card BFG 7900gtoc


----------



## pujo

3DMark06 = 6708


----------



## Fusion Racing

newest one, i must be the only guy who's pc likes the 91.31 drivers


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*

newest one, i must be the only guy who's pc likes the 91.31 drivers


 That's what I'm running. Is there a better one?


----------



## markuk3

The 91.31 is designed for the 7950 gx2 no at the moment there is not a better one


----------



## gonX

Yup, 84.56 is the best. I had nothing but issues with the 91.xx


----------



## kingwilliam

This is on my new rig, same video card. Upgraded from 3800x2

Yes, I know I posted this in another thread....please don't scold me.


----------



## MADMAX22

heres my latest run, i think i need to vmod my 7900gt


----------



## mxsuprastang

Here's mine. Not great but it's a budget pc! 91.45 Drivers


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingwilliam*

This is on my new rig, same video card. Upgraded from 3800x2

Yes, I know I posted this in another thread....please don't scold me.










Sheesh, I need your CPU and you need my Video card!


----------



## IanY

Far from the best, but here's my humble score. For now.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=419931
11,132 Marks; CPU = 2510; SM2.0 = 5251; SM3.0 = 5064


----------



## kingwilliam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanY*

Far from the best, but here's my humble score. For now.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=419931
11,132 Marks; CPU = 2510; SM2.0 = 5251; SM3.0 = 5064



HUMBLE???????? Jesus, that is beautiful

My CPU beat ya!!!... Thats it, I'm goin crossfire


----------



## Chozart

It was just a matter of time of IanY to post here









Humble as always... given that the #20 worldwide is 11,936, you are right up there with the big dogs


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanY*

Far from the best, but here's my humble score. For now.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=419931
11,132 Marks; CPU = 2510; SM2.0 = 5251; SM3.0 = 5064


You have 10 raptors? 0_o


----------



## kingwilliam

Do you guys think if I went crossfire I could break 11.000?? I will sell this GTX right now and buy 2 1900s


----------



## IanY

Well... I have a few items coming heh.. hopefully soon (although Intel may just deliver my cpu in 2012 lol) Among them are a X6800EE, a Vapochill Litespeed and water blocks for two fresh 7950GX2s (or X1950s if they get better scores). Let's hope the score will improve a little







The HDDs will be eight 150 GB models.


----------



## OpTioN

^^


----------



## Chozart

LOL

Talk about power.. no wonder you have nearly 2KW worth of PSU's


----------



## cgrado

wow. that is amazing. i will ask what i always ask, what do you do for a living?


----------



## IanY

Chozart,

I actually used two PCPC 1kWs before I went into my water cooling adventures lol I had no more space in the case lol You have no idea what other crap I have besides what's listed below







Anyway, this AM2 PC is no longer mine... it was given to my wife. I now only have a poor choice of machines between an Opty185 (2.6 Ghz)/X1900 Crossfire and a FX60/QuadSLI lol

cgrado,

As to what I do for a living? I collect soda cans lol just joking







I am way too old to be messing with computers with you guys







I'm in banking







I am probably older than your parents lol









Blame it on BrinNutz!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
I am way too old to be messing with computers with you guys







I'm in banking









LOL.. too old to be messing with computers??? How come I have a hard time believing that









I am a unique situation I think.. Although I am a student right now, I am older than many members here (definately younger than you though, since I am younger than most members' parents... LOL). I worked in actuarial science for years, but never actually got a degree... after a small break in my Junior year (which ended up to be about 18 years), I finally decided to finish up my degree and change my career direction.

Ok.. this is WAYYYYY of topic...


----------



## IanY

To give you an idea, I graduated from *college* in the early 1980s lol


----------



## Chozart

That puts you about..mmmm I'd say 8 years ahead of me or so..

You can do the math on me







Junior year... + 18 years... should be easy


----------



## IanY

Man... that makes you... old and me... ancient







I used a manual typewriter in college!







My first job.. we did spreadsheets using pencil and paper lol


----------



## Chozart

ROFL.. let's just say my life was unusual.

I still like fooling around with computers.. LOL I ain't done yet...


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
To give you an idea, I graduated from *college* in the early 1980s lol

Lol theres a few older then that here







..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
I now only have a poor choice of machines between an Opty185 (2.6 Ghz)/X1900 Crossfire and a FX60/QuadSLI lol

Id gladly take them off your hands if you don't want those poor choices of machines anymore


----------



## cgrado

my dad graduated from West Point in '78.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
To give you an idea, I graduated from *college* in the early 1980s lol

well hook it up with your fx62 for like 20bucks


----------



## IanY

Something to humble everyone LOL









And this is why we are all wasting time

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=110956

This adds up to 193,523.. almost double everyone's score 
16,683 3D Mark 2006
27,210 3D Mark 2005
62,321 3D Mark 2003
87,309 3D Mark 2001

Yowzers... Aquamark 3 257,530 points

Hahaha... Super Pi 1M 9.875 seconds @ 5.5 Ghz X6800EE lol

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=110956&page=3


----------



## cgrado




----------



## Chozart

Not wasting time









Just having our own little competition....

Most members don't have such extreme cooling methods









Every overclocker should know that K|ngp|n is the God of 3DMark


----------



## bZerk

My Score is 5137


----------



## RuSo

3602 1280x1024 666core 1,8ghz mem


----------



## charliemack

5146! stock!!! Brand new out of the box with core clocks of 500 and 765!
rest of the specs below


----------



## charliemack

5846 Is this any good for a slight oc?


----------



## Chozart

very good charliemack


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I got 986 on the 7300GS...630/779
Plays Fear Combat well though on high/medium


----------



## Syrillian

SM2 = 2481
HDR/SM3 = 2427
CPU = 2329
3Dmark06 = 6086

Note: Not w/ the Sig Rig, with this: E6400 @ 2759/ 1GB Patriot PC2 6400 / P5B-Deluxe.


----------



## Pink_Floyd

i just ran and got 5884 is that good for my system?


----------



## FlaKing

Not really, I can pull that off right now.


----------



## Mazeppa

Hmm, I just got 6526. First time I run 3dmark, score seem reasonable?


----------



## sleeper300

haha wait lets laugh at me real quick 4527. yea owned. my cpu is at stock right now though lol.


----------



## Pink_Floyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pink_Floyd*

i just ran and got 5884 is that good for my system?


also forgot to add i got the 5884 off stock settings not my oc ones


----------



## markuk3

This is my newest


----------



## sleeper300

you bum.


----------



## cokker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markuk3*

This is my newest


Yes thanks mark


----------



## Mazeppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mazeppa*

Hmm, I just got 6526. First time I run 3dmark, score seem reasonable?


After some carefull overclocking, I've now got 6963


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pink_Floyd*

also forgot to add i got the 5884 off stock settings not my oc ones


Yep, I have my X2 3800+ at a little over 4600+ speeds and I get the same score, even with my 7900GT.


----------



## Chozart

Major issues with SM3.0... hurting my score. Still beating my old rig:

10,468 for now...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=476552


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mazeppa*

After some carefull overclocking, I've now got 6963










cpu speed?


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*

cpu speed?


score.


----------



## Sdumper

Scores in my sig...


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sdumper*

Scores in my sig...


*shakes all over*


----------



## burnstudios

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...projectType=14

theres mine 3612 , is that about right for my rig?


----------



## markuk3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokker*

Yes thanks mark










What you mean there boy


----------



## Chozart

Taking the top in 3DMark06 again: 11,277
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=478537

Your turn sdumper


----------



## forcemasteryoda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

You mean multi threaded? lol yes it is. MULTI as in not just 2 threads also







quad cores and beyond will also help, anyways I got 1918 or something, it was definitely between 1900 and 2000 so nothing spectacular there







but that was with the CPU at 3.0 (stock) I could not complete the test at ANY sort of overclock so I am hoping my Pentium D 930, 2GB of DDR2 667 and a P5WD2-E Premium help me out, a lot Im hoping for atleast 2500 when all's said and done with the overclocking.


... I got 2590 with the rig below... with oced gfx and a modest 260 FSB on my D 830...

You should get higher than 19xx.... ....


----------



## Chozart

11,569 ... had to get past sdumper again

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=482570


----------



## alexisd

Wow.Chozart watch out he's comming back.Great score.By the way the mail is on his way.


----------



## selectodude

11,569? Wow.

I get 6000.


----------



## DeadSpider

So far this is the best I have gotten with sig rig
9998


----------



## alexisd

I have 2035 in the cpu test with my x2 4400 only @ 2.7 that fx 60 is @ 2.8 that said im doing ok then?


----------



## cokker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markuk3*

What you mean there boy










Yor scores lol.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSpider*

So far this is the best I have gotten with sig rig
9998


nice, close a program or two and maybe you can join the 10,000 club! (which i'm far from)


----------



## DeadSpider

Guess I could close a few things out. Will try again when I get back from work in 12 or so hours


----------



## Kr0n1k

Attachment 31348

Completely stock, no OC on anything.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kr0n1k*
Attachment 31348

Completely stock, no OC on anything.

lol no offense but that sucks, try a better video card


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*

lol no offense but that sucks, try a better video card


Lol it doesn't "suck", but my 6800GT beat it...


----------



## jcharlesr75

im at a loss for my 3d mark '06 score, 1811 is as goos as i could get. i figure that i should be doing better with my proc at almost 4.1Ghz, the only thing that i think of is my video card is the culprit. Sapphire X1600Pro 512Mb, PCI-E. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. Also, what is the deal with the CPU test, as i cant seem to get any higher than 0-1 FPS???


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
im at a loss for my 3d mark '06 score, 1811 is as goos as i could get. i figure that i should be doing better with my proc at almost 4.1Ghz, the only thing that i think of is my video card is the culprit. Sapphire X1600Pro 512Mb, PCI-E. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. Also, what is the deal with the CPU test, as i cant seem to get any higher than 0-1 FPS???

Definitely, your card is THE bottleneck. A X19xx would be ideal.

Your CPU test sounds about right. Mine looks like a fairly quick slideshow.


----------



## Chozart

Even with my E6600, I still don't hit 1FSP in the first CPU test (1.5 in the other)...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=482570

A X1900 should have you skyrocket toward the 5,000 range. And a X1900GT is not too expensive







(around $250 I guess - and not too expensive is relative of course... LOL)


----------



## buster2010

i got 2969 is that any good?


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buster2010*
i got 2969 is that any good?

Kinda low, but expected for that card. I get around 5600.


----------



## Chozart

Nearly 3k with a 7600GS? Not bad


----------



## FlaKing

Thought I'd update since I oc'ed my X2 3800+.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=444432


----------



## buster2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing*
Kinda low, but expected for that card. I get around 5600.

you have a 7900 i have a 7600gs i think you kinda misread my specs
thanks chozart


----------



## Tyrker

The deal with the low frame rates on the cpu tests is because the program forces it to slow down to the low frame rates to help test the cpu and make sure its not the video card slowing it down. Idk I read it somewhere on the help files or guru3d :S Hope it helps.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buster2010*
you have a 7900 i have a 7600gs i think you kinda misread my specs
thanks chozart

Yeah, I know. I dunno why I said my score. I knew that you had a 7600 lol. Like I said, your score seems about right for that card. Overclock the cpu and it'll give you a big points boost. The LCBIEs are awesome overclockers.

nvm - saw the 2.7


----------



## DeadSpider

Well I broke 10k
here is screen shot, I need to resolve an issue with a bad key to submit my results to ORB


----------



## noxious89123

I get 4100







My CPU blows....

But hey, it plays BF2 maxed, and plays Oblvion with nice settings.


----------



## USFORCES

Dead spider How are you getting a high HDR score?
If I could get that HDR score it would bump me up over 11000 are you OCing your cards alot?

CPU is OC 10% over.

Without SLI










WITH SLI


----------



## DeadSpider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
Dead spider How are you getting a high HDR score?
If I could get that HDR score it would bump me up over 11000 are you OCing your cards alot?

CPU is OC 10% over.

Without SLI










WITH SLI










When I get home from work I will fill you in on what I have been playing with.


----------



## Chozart

Maybe the Phsysics card helps him out there?


----------



## Mr Pink57

I hit about 2300 without crossfire and a 2.6ghz CPU OC. I will see how high I jump with that later this week.

pink


----------



## Chozart

I'm betting on 3,600 for you Mr Pink57


----------



## Doa4junkee

heres mine,
6902, thats crazy,
OH u guys want a picture huh didnt know that one minute let me do the test again


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doa4junkee*

heres mine,
6902, thats crazy,


can't see it!


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

I'm betting on 3,600 for you Mr Pink57










I will hopefully have my CPU at 2.8ghz by then also.

pink


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSpider*

When I get home from work I will fill you in on what I have been playing with.


Ok cool,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Maybe the Phsysics card helps him out there?


You think so?
They both still use the same chips don't they?


----------



## Chozart

Yeah, but his Physics is in addition to the SLI.. maybe giving some extra power in the sm3.0 field? It's the main difference I see between your rigs...


----------



## flank

u guys got nothin on me how about a 999 yeaya what


----------



## Chozart

999? Come on.. you can crack the 1,000 mark!!

I am still the holder of the lowest (10) and highest (11,569) 3DMark06 scores here... come on... I need a challenge!
11,569: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=482570
10: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981

I know I'll be beat soon when those X6800 rigs are up and running.. not to mention X1950's


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
999? Come on.. you can crack the 1,000 mark!!

I am still the holder of the lowest (10) and highest (11,569) 3DMark06 scores here... come on... I need a challenge!
11,569: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=482570
10: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981

I know I'll be beat soon when those X6800 rigs are up and running.. not to mention X1950's


I am working on it as soon as dead spider tooks me up









Anyhow whats Physics a type of videocard?


----------



## cgrado

lol, a physics card or AEGIA physx card is a card with a Physics Processing Unit that takes away the physics load from the CPU and GPU, allowing them to do other things.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado*
lol, a physics card or AEGIA physx card is a card with a Physics Processing Unit that takes away the physics load from the CPU and GPU, allowing them to do other things.

Laught all you want, I am not a big time overclocker like yourself















Anyhow I didn't know and thought I would ask.
By the way what is it a seprate card or something?


----------



## Chozart

It's a valid question

And yes, it's a separate card.. PCI.
Here is a couple...they run around $250

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...sx&srchInDesc=

They deal with physical movement simulation and such, like moving objects, falling objects and explosions.

It does take some burden away from the CPU and GPU, thus possibly resulting in higher benchies. Esp. in 3DMark06, which does take advantage of the Physx cards..


----------



## CyberDruid

Indeed. Would that be a logical choice for blasting the benchmarks?


----------



## Chozart

It would not really *blast* the benchmarks... the faster CPU/GPU would still beat it fairly easily...and as you see in ..... (getting name) benchies, it primarily impacts sm3.0 scores..


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

It's a valid question

And yes, it's a separate card.. PCI. 
Here is a couple...they run around $250

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...sx&srchInDesc=

They deal with physical movement simulation and such, like moving objects, falling objects and explosions.

It does take some burden away from the CPU and GPU, thus possibly resulting in higher benchies. Esp. in 3DMark06, which does take advantage of the Physx cards..


Thankyou Chozart
I still have one video card on air so I don't want to push it till it's on water also, I use the CrossHair board so I should be able to get the CPU over 3.1?
What would be safe on water?
One more thing did you get the (11,569) 3DMark06 score on water?


----------



## charliemack

7849 with no oc..any good?


----------



## DeadSpider

I am running the Asus P1 Physics

USFORCES
As far as OC'ing my vid cards goes... 700/1630 for this test


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSpider*

I am running the Asus P1 Physics

USFORCES
As far as OC'ing my vid cards goes... 700/1630 for this test


The Asus P1 Physics card help?
Thanks mine from the factory is 650/1640 but no more OCing until I get my other water block hooked up, I had one video card water cooled and one air lastnight running 
3DMARK06 the air cooled card *BURNED OUT*.








Also I had to flash the bios for some reason my computer wouldn't boot up after I took the video card out..
Maby no more OCing for me.

This is what I got first run didn't make it through the second run.


----------



## Chozart

Yelp.. do I see 12,651 there? Wow... very impressive!

Too bad it was suicide for one of your cards.. I feel for ya


----------



## Robilar

Yikes, thats a pretty good score USForces. I'm interested to see what my new E6700 will do once I get everything installed. I only get 7776 but thats because 3dmark06 is heavily weighted for dual core processors. On CPU score alone your dual core FX-62 beats mine by 1600+ points. An overclocked E6700 should be able to surpass the FX-62 and turn in some interesting numbers with my SLI'd 7900GTX.

USForces, I run my pair of 7900GTX on air at 695/1780 all the time stable and temps never exceed 57C.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*

Thankyou Chozart
I still have one video card on air so I don't want to push it till it's on water also, I use the CrossHair board so I should be able to get the CPU over 3.1?
What would be safe on water?
One more thing did you get the (11,569) 3DMark06 score on water?


are you sure you spell your motherboard asus crosshair? isn't it crossfire? or somehting else like that lol?


----------



## Chozart

Nope.. it's the Crosshair
http://usa.asus.com/search.aspx?sear...hkey=crosshair

I am pretty sure they can't use Crossfire as a motherboard name.. LOL

And of course, logically, the Crosshair is an SLI board...


----------



## Robilar

Kind of a hokey name for a motherboard. I understand the firearm motif but it still makes me think of my wife having a bad hair day


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar*
Kind of a hokey name for a motherboard. I understand the firearm motif but it still makes me think of my wife having a bad hair day









How close are you to getting your new rig up an running? I am dreading seeing your new scores


----------



## Robilar

I am picking up the board today ( I buy from a distributor, not a retailer so I had to wait for stock. I did get the board for $247 + GST (6%)Canadian which is a decent price for the board in Canada.) I'm itching to build it too but I don't know with my work schedule if I will be able to get at it before the weekend.

Will I have to update the bios to unlock the multi's downward? I usually grab the newest bios regardless before I start tinkering but I read that the release bios didn't include the ability to downclock the cpu although later versions do.


----------



## sladesurfer




----------



## cgrado




----------



## sladesurfer

Has anyone scored lower than my mine???


----------



## cgrado

ya, someone got 10 i think. sdumper maybe? he also has one of the highest scores.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*

ya, someone got 10 i think. sdumper maybe? he also has one of the highest scores.


10!!







Damn,he beat me


----------



## Chozart

That would be me.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981

And the 11,569 on the other side of the equation:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=482570

slade: your CPU score is on the mark... your other scores.... welll... start saving


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*
Has anyone scored lower than my mine???

ROFL OMG, how did you get such a low score dude lol?

edit : what kind of 3d card you have anyways?


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splat00n*
ROFL OMG, how did you get such a low score dude lol?

edit : what kind of 3d card you have anyways?

xfx 6500 passive card


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

[email protected]

CPU score : 1092
HDR/SM3 score : 1609
SM2 score : 1644

Are these good scores?


----------



## FlaKing

Not bad for a single core P4 system.


----------



## TheEddie

775-SM2.0
744-HDR/SM3.0
1875-CPU

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=493685

I'm lost... 1646 stock and 2085 at 2.6Ghz and 400/450-1.18ghz. Others in the orb database have my same setup and stock they get over 2900/3000..what gives???

HELP?!


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheEddie*

775-SM2.0
744-HDR/SM3.0
1875-CPU

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=493685

I'm lost... 1646 stock and 2085 at 2.6Ghz and 400/450-1.18ghz. Others in the orb database have my same setup and stock they get over 2900/3000..what gives???

HELP?!


What drivers are you using? And what are your ram timings? 3dmark06 is a lot more ram speed critical as opposed to capacity. Meaning, I could have 1GB of 2-2-2-5, and still get better scores than 2GB of 3-4-4-8.

Lol, and you definitely do not have a 2600Ghz overclock on that CPU.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlaKing*

What drivers are you using? And what are your ram timings? 3dmark06 is a lot more ram speed critical as opposed to capacity. Meaning, I could have 1GB of 2-2-2-5, and still get better scores than 2GB of 3-4-4-8.

Lol, and you definitely do not have a 2600Ghz overclock on that CPU.


calling him a liar flaking? and that card isn't good, that's why it's so low. and if the timings thing is true, i need to tighten mine.


----------



## lith

1340 marks more than i thought i would get


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlaKing*

Lol, and you definitely do not have a 2600Ghz overclock on that CPU.


Yes, I DO..and I can boot windows and run Prime95 for 3 minutes at 2.73ghz 
and its at least 12hour dual prime stable at 2.6, probably more.. all on stock cooling and stock vcore

Here you go 

Attachment 31626

Any recommendations on my RAM timing..? I'm a little lost when it comes to that.

I'm using the 81.98 drivers because the 91.47 drivers crash on install and reboot my computer...even after a clean install of xp pro..


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheEddie*

Yes, I DO..and I can boot windows and run Prime95 for 3 minutes at 2.73ghz 
and its at least 12hour dual prime stable at 2.6, probably more.. all on stock cooling and stock vcore

Here you go 

Attachment 31626

Any recommendations on my RAM timing..? I'm a little lost when it comes to that.

I'm using the 81.98 drivers because the 91.47 drivers crash on install and reboot my computer...even after a clean install of xp pro..


There's no doubt in my mind that you have that CPU at 2600*Mhz* not *Ghz*. The equivalent to 2.6Ghz is 2600Mhz. Not calling you a liar, you just got your units mixed up


----------



## cokker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *<[email protected]> (CS:S King)*

[email protected]

CPU score : 1092
HDR/SM3 score : 1609
SM2 score : 1644

Are these good scores?


Almost the same as mine









Linky


----------



## burnstudios

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSpider*

I am running the Asus P1 Physics

USFORCES
As far as OC'ing my vid cards goes... 700/1630 for this test



why in the world are you running that setup at 1024x768


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlaKing*

There's no doubt in my mind that you have that CPU at 2600*Mhz* not *Ghz*. The equivalent to 2.6Ghz is 2600Mhz. Not calling you a liar, you just got your units mixed up










I wrote 2.6Ghz originally, but then changed it to a Mhz number without changing the unit, I was in a hurry...


----------



## DeadSpider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burnstudios*

why in the world are you running that setup at 1024x768










I Mostly use 1024x768 because its easy on my eyes without my glasses.
1280x1024 I use sometimes when I can find my glasses


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheEddie*

I wrote 2.6Ghz originally, but then changed it to a Mhz number without changing the unit, I was in a hurry...










No problem


----------



## Pinhead-227

X2 3800+ @ 2.55Ghz
1024 Mb Corsair XMS Platinum, 255Mhz, 2.5, 3, 4, 10
GeForce 7600GS @ 780 Mhz core, 950 Mhz RAM

2882 3DMarks


----------



## FlaKing

Not bad for a 7600GS!


----------



## Pinhead-227

Thanks! I wasn't sure because the framerate seemed pretty slow. Now I guess I'm a little more impressed.


----------



## KGNickl

5123 (CPU stock and VGA with Coolbits auto configured OC.)


----------



## SlingShotjr.

5540-3dmark05,11302-3dmark03 with my stock set-up!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlingShotjr.*
5540-3dmark05,11302-3dmark03 with my stock set-up!

Must check mine, nearly the same set up as you..will post back once results come in


----------



## CorpussStalker

Here it is at last
06=2052
05=6056
03=12761
Not too much of a difference


----------



## SlingShotjr.

nice! is your vid-card a vivo? and did you oced your rig before running the test? I ran my test stock. i will show score later.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlingShotjr.*
nice! is your vid-card a vivo? and did you oced your rig before running the test? I ran my test stock. i will show score later.









Nope not a vivo, just ordinary pro OCed...All results are Oced as shown below, thats why I was hoping for a bit more than you


----------



## YeaIdidThat

Well For me... with no Oc I Got 7888.... AND Damit I want More LoL...
I try to be homble and I know That I should not only be happy with that score but should relize its better than most..But I gusse im a stats Hoe...








and i want to shoot eveything out of the Water









I think I should Also state that it not 1 7900GTOC its 2 in Sli...








If you Guys Have The same cards in sli And are Ocing them Let me Know







Also If Your Getting Better Scores... I would Also Liek to Know What temps You guys are getting.. Mine seem to run hot!
Thinking About Getting the dd koosh water block...
if Anyone has the same card or cards with that waterblock Please Hit me up and lets keep the threads Alive









Once Again The HardCore Gamer/Newbie OverClooker Strikes Again


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YeaIdidThat*
Well For me... with no Oc I Got 7888.... AND Damit I want More LoL...
I try to be homble and I know That I should not only be happy with that score but should relize its better than most..But I gusse im a stats Hoe...








and i want to shoot eveything out of the Water









I think I should Also state that it not 1 7900GTOC its 2 in Sli...








If you Guys Have The same cards in sli And are Ocing them Let me Know







Also If Your Getting Better Scores... I would Also Liek to Know What temps You guys are getting.. Mine seem to run hot!
Thinking About Getting the dd koosh water block...
if Anyone has the same card or cards with that waterblock Please Hit me up and lets keep the threads Alive









Once Again The HardCore Gamer/Newbie OverClooker Strikes Again









don't be humble with your scores, GO FOR MORE!!!


----------



## The Viper

New score with SLI at stock...8400, cant wait to voltmod my 2nd 7900GT


----------



## Mootsfox

4547 with the rig in the sig. My secondary computer, celeron 2.0ghz laptop with 256mb ram and sweet intergrated graphics can't run 06, but I get 57 points in 3dmark03!


----------



## NorCalDark2040

4933 no tweaking yet...


----------



## -Jeppe-




----------



## alexisd

my 7950GT stock.


----------



## FlaKing

Dang man, I'm likin the SLi 7950s


----------



## CL3P20

Heres mine.-> 6519









11554 in 3d 05'


----------



## CL3P20

EDIT: forgot the link...lol

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=510015

Attachment 32104


----------



## alexisd

Up date still working on.


----------



## dex100

is this good for my setup?


----------



## Lu(ky

Here is my 7950GX2 last shots. Sending it back for (2) new 7950Gt's...


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dex100*
is this good for my setup?

looks reasonable, don't upgrade till dx10.


----------



## The Viper

heres a new score with 2 voltmodded 7900GT (650, 1700)...9528


----------



## KSIMP88

I get 2659 on mine


----------



## CWell1337

http://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?i...06scorevr7.jpg

What do you guys think?


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CWell1337*

http://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?i...06scorevr7.jpg

What do you guys think?


Mine beats it









But it looks about right for a non-overclocked X2 4000+. My GPU is at (580/1580).


----------



## ShaggyTed

Think this is any good??

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=513512

Shaggyt


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaggyTed*

Think this is any good??

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=513512

Shaggyt










You have to hit "publish project" or whatever it is when you are logged into orb. Can't see your results :/


----------



## ShaggyTed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing*
You have to hit "publish project" or whatever it is when you are logged into orb. Can't see your results :/

Odd it has published checked and the link works for me


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orb*
The project id is not valid - please check the URL.

Not seeing anything here. Do you have a screenshot?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

For a good laugh, here is my score:


----------



## dek-

3DMark06 Score: 5131

3700 @ 2.9
7900gt @ 585 / 1650


----------



## ShaggyTed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing*
Not seeing anything here. Do you have a screenshot?

Yeah was trying but kept coming out blurry..... here goes again...

Attachment 32375

5065


----------



## FlaKing

Looks very good for your system.


----------



## ShaggyTed

Thanks, finally gives me a real reason "not" to think about pushing for more









heh


----------



## muffin

Both of these shots are the same clock speeds, the only difference is the drivers









X2 4200 @ 2.75
7900GT @ 620/1600

91.47:










84.56:


----------



## cokker

Just cracked 4k, poor score but yay me lol.

CPU @ 2.8Ghz
GPU @ 450/1200


----------



## ShaggyTed

I've tried the 91.4x series of drives and my scores drop to under 4300... been debating on trying 8x.xx drivers but I find it wierd that older drivers would perform better than newer drivers. Were the 8series drivers more performance based because they were pushing the performance versus stability?? I've heard plenty of ppl recommend I run 8 series (not sure which one off the top of my head) but 91.31 has provided best 06 results for me... Anyone have a clue why this is??

Shaggyt


----------



## muffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaggyTed*
I've tried the 91.4x series of drives and my scores drop to under 4300... been debating on trying 8x.xx drivers but I find it wierd that older drivers would perform better than newer drivers. Were the 8series drivers more performance based because they were pushing the performance versus stability?? I've heard plenty of ppl recommend I run 8 series (not sure which one off the top of my head) but 91.31 has provided best 06 results for me... Anyone have a clue why this is??

Shaggyt









In my opinion the 91.xx series drivers provide higher image quality but at the cost of lower performance. Crash and I have both found the 84.56 drivers to be the best for benchmarking.

Heres one more score, with 2.75 on the CPU and 660/1600 on the GPU. Drivers are 84.56


----------



## ShaggyTed

I think I might be able to manage a bit more but my cpu couldn't near bench at that lol


----------



## alexisd

Up date,and volt mod.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

3746 3dmarks
sm2.0 score: 1536
hdr / sm3.0 score: 1368
cpu score: 1828

What am I doing wrong here? Any suggestions?


----------



## FlaKing

Looks about right. This bench is very video card oriented and that score is on par with 7600GTs.


----------



## Chosen

Eh I get about 7-8k just need to find my bench save file 4 teh


----------



## Lu(ky

Made the 9k mark, with 7950GX2 stock GPU core 500 memory 1200 OCed to 570/1550 cpu @ 3.0GHz


----------



## Mootsfox

31 points shy of 5,000!
I know thats not much to some, but I only get 953 points for my cpu.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

tried 650/1700 on my 7600gt, and still can't break 4000. The Zalman cooler is at full speed too. Any suggestions? Or as you said before, is that the most I'm going to get out of this card?


----------



## Pinhead-227

Volt mod it!


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1*
tried 650/1700 on my 7600gt, and still can't break 4000. The Zalman cooler is at full speed too. Any suggestions? Or as you said before, is that the most I'm going to get out of this card?

This isn't about your video card, but see if you can run your ram at lower timings.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

I'm a noob, how would I go about doing such? My bios doesn't seem to have the option.


----------



## alexisd

Up date,can't get the 10,000.Going to try later.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd*
Up date,can't get the 10,000.Going to try later.

tighten RAM timings and use a 1:1 ratio if possible.


----------



## bobcool

what happens when you oc an x1900xt to 720/850


----------



## cgrado

wait, i'm guessing the first is stock and second OCed?


----------



## Mootsfox

I hit 5,000!


----------



## DJDiggler

Well for my first attempt at overclocking... All I did was overclock the 7900 from 450/660 to 548.5/801, and raised the FSB from 133 to 160 (2.8 to 3.2) temps didn't get over 50 cpu 60 gpu. I'll get braver later, but I'm happy right now!

Is this decent with my setup? (I have no idea whats "good"







)


----------



## FlaKing

My most recent score:

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=538592

5639


----------



## tubnotub1

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=539062

6129 with current setup seen in sig.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=539359
Futuremark - ORB - Project Comparison

6909.


----------



## Capt Redtail

3DMark05 score = 11101, 3Dmark06 = 5990.

What do you think? Scored with setup in sig.

CPU tests were slow, think I might have to look at another Opty, great CPU's.


----------



## CL3P20

Link to my score is in the sig-> 6549
3d 05-> 11828

These scores are w/ my 7900 @ 1.4v, I recently trimmed the power down, as I found I could run 630mhz at 1.4v no prob. RAM is still at 2.2v at 1850mhz.








Attachment 32955


----------



## charliemack

8437 without oc on the processor and only a tiny bit on the gpu's


----------



## Capt Redtail

Those 7900 series gpu's make hell of a difference. Do you think my opty would be up to running 7900 sli?


----------



## Mr Pink57

I think this is the latest one, I will give it another go tonight.

pink


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Those 7900 series gpu's make hell of a difference. Do you think my opty would be up to running 7900 sli?


 Sure would...but your not gonna be getting up into the 16000's. You will be somewhat cpu limited at the top end. I gained almost 2500 points just giong from a dual core 3.2-> C2D @ 2.66

Now i run my 6700 @ 3.44


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=539359
Futuremark - ORB - Project Comparison

Nice to be an ATi amongst the Nvidia fanboys (not that all of you are)


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
Sure would...but your not gonna be getting up into the 16000's. You will be somewhat cpu limited at the top end. I gained almost 2500 points just giong from a dual core 3.2-> C2D @ 2.66

Now i run my 6700 @ 3.44

Damn, I wish I had money for a C2D.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*

Damn, I wish I had money for a C2D.


Lol come on now, can't you play every game at full settings even with that rig? (excluding Oblivion)


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlaKing*

Lol come on now, can't you play every game at full settings even with that rig? (excluding Oblivion)


Well, I can







(at least at my max lcd res, 12x10). But when you start a CS:S game at full settings, with you vs 20 bots with knives, you need a strong cpu


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
Well, I can







(at least at my max lcd res, 12x10). But when you start a CS:S game at full settings, with you vs 20 bots with knives, you need a strong cpu









Lol well yeah, even that makes my fps drop into the low 20's.


----------



## CL3P20

I have run 1600x1200 Fullq w/ 14 bots and kept 230fps w/ my surrent setup. ....never thought to make 20 though...will try.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*

I have run 1600x1200 Fullq w/ 14 bots and kept 230fps w/ my surrent setup. ....never thought to make 20 though...will try.


























A few maps you can do 30 bots. After about 12, you gotta know the map well, and after like 20, you might have to change the gravity a few times, so you can get up high...and then set the gravity to 10000 and watch half the bots die ^_^


----------



## bicolormoth

4327 is my score on "Mike's Rig" in Sig.


----------



## frostbite

I got 1890 lol


----------



## ALIENIZED

06 owns me


----------



## alexisd

Last one for now.I think is max out.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*

Last one for now.I think is max out.


nice


----------



## lonnie5000

Ok, here's mine with my *7800GT*. Not too bad I don't think.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*

Ok, here's mine with my *7800GT*. Not too bad I don't think.












Is that with CPU overclocked?

Here's my latest with CPU at 2.7Ghz


----------



## lonnie5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing*
Is that with CPU overclocked?

Here's my latest with CPU at 2.7Ghz

Yep, oc'ed to 2.98. Video card was at 519/1200. I need a better video card! lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
Yep, oc'ed to 2.98. Video card was at 519/1200. I need a better video card! lol.









Pulling above 5k with a 7800GT is not bad at all. I think your cpu is pulling most of your score though







I would likely get about 3,500 with a 7800GT and my cpu.


----------



## bullett

hey guys, first time post here, i just bought myself a new computer and was hoping to learn some new things with you all.
My computer hardware:

Athlon X2 4200+
M2N-E Asus
1 gig Kingston Ram 667
X1800 XL ATI Radeon
430W Thermaltake PSU

I did a 3d benchmark test and i scored a 3320. is this normal? cause i see x2 3800 processors doing about 5 grand...do i have more potential?

If you're able to give me some tips, and you feel you can teach me some nice tips, id appreciate it. my msn is [email protected]

Thanks guys!


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bullett*
hey guys, first time post here, i just bought myself a new computer and was hoping to learn some new things with you all.
My computer hardware:

Athlon X2 4200+
M2N-E Asus
1 gig Kingston Ram 667
X1800 XL ATI Radeon
430W Thermaltake PSU

I did a 3d benchmark test and i scored a 3320. is this normal? cause i see x2 3800 processors doing about 5 grand...do i have more potential?

If you're able to give me some tips, and you feel you can teach me some nice tips, id appreciate it. my msn is [email protected]

Thanks guys!

Well, one thing is these processors are HEAVILY overclocked. I had a 700Mhz overclock on mine when I ran that benchmark. Are you running 3dmark06? If you are, I would think you would do around the mid-high 4000 range. If you overclocked your processor and video card you would see a nice jump. Also, turn your video card settings ALL the way down. Turn vSync off, everything.

Oh man, and one other thing, I would edit my email address so that it's braindeadloco(at)hotmail dot com, because spamming filters look for random email addresses in webpages and send you crap.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I'd say he needs to OC a bunch and he'll see upwards of 5000. The 1800's are great OCers if you can handle the heat. In truth GFX contributes more than CPU. In any case, benches are really nothing more than fun diversions from what's really important, gaming FPS.

OCed SLI 7900Gt's can bench at 9k+ all day long but that doesn't help it score much better FPS at 16x12 res than my single XTX, which only benches at 6.9k.

In closing I'd like to say, bench for fun, game for serious (hah, I love the irony of that.)


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

I'd say he needs to OC a bunch and he'll see upwards of 5000. The 1800's are great OCers if you can handle the heat. In truth GFX contributes more than CPU. In any case, benches are really nothing more than fun diversions from what's really important, gaming FPS.

OCed SLI 7900Gt's can bench at 9k+ all day long but that doesn't help it score much better FPS at 16x12 res than my single XTX, which only benches at 6.9k.

In closing I'd like to say, bench for fun, game for serious (hah, I love the irony of that.)


My CPU is keeping me from a 6,500+ score which I could get with a better CPU.


----------



## yimnvs

...


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*

My CPU is keeping me from a 6,500+ score which I could get with a better CPU.


What clocks are you running? I can see your point if you're actually running 2.4Ghz. That's pretty slow for a single core and would hamper you a lot. I'm not entirely sure how you're reaching 6.4k with a single core and a single XT considering my dual core 3.0GHz and xtx @ 750/1660 only gets 6.9 ish.


----------



## tubnotub1

My laptop got 564...


----------



## Judge420

New high's for me, woohoo!


----------



## cgrado

10k club, good job.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*
What clocks are you running? I can see your point if you're actually running 2.4Ghz. That's pretty slow for a single core and would hamper you a lot. I'm not entirely sure how you're reaching 6.4k with a single core and a single XT considering my dual core 3.0GHz and xtx @ 750/1660 only gets 6.9 ish.

If I had a better cpu, one that would score 1500-2000 points higher. My XT overclocks to 700/1640 without any problems, maybe higher with better cooling.


----------



## PAIN

Damn it, i have only 3272 with rig from spec.CPU @ 2.8ghz.


----------



## alexisd

3d 06 you need a x2 cpu to pull good scores.


----------



## yimnvs

3dmark06 score:










Everything stock, except for CPU.


----------



## ncsa

Broke the 12,000 barrier









3DM06: 12,040

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=554136


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

Broke the 12,000 barrier









3DM06: 12,040

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=554136


Your CPU score is 2,600 points higher than mine. It's not fair!







Good job, I think you need a second GX2 though


----------



## Judge420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa*
Broke the 12,000 barrier









3DM06: 12,040

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=554136

Sick man, thats just sick! Just noticed where your from ncsa, nice to see some peeps back from home.







(My family is all still there cept my parents and my 2 brothers.)


----------



## bullett

can one of you bro's help me a bit on overclocking my system. id appreciate it.


----------



## Droopz

Heres mine as of last night. Still trying to figure out why my CPU score is so low. I can push the 7950GX2 harder and turn features on/off to up the score more, but id rather it look prity than just chase a number.

Still... I really want to improve my CPU score.

Any help or discussion: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...beginings.html


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz*


Heres mine as of last night. Still trying to figure out why my CPU score is so low. I can push the 7950GX2 harder and turn features on/off to up the score more, but id rather it look prity than just chase a number.

Still... I really want to improve my CPU score.

Any help or discussion: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...beginings.html

That cpu is keeping you from a 10k 3dmark06 score.


----------



## Droopz

Yeah I know. But im buying a crosshair and AM2 in the next week or so so ill just push this one as far as I can go. I can get better 3DMark scores if i turn all he video card features off/down... but I'd rather have the image quality than the numbers.

So is a 960 CPU score about right for a 3700+ 2.5


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz*
Yeah I know. But im buying a crosshair and AM2 in the next week or so so ill just push this one as far as I can go. I can get better 3DMark scores if i turn all he video card features off/down... but I'd rather have the image quality than the numbers.

So is a 960 CPU score about right for a 3700+ 2.5

I get 953 for a 3500+ @ 2.42ghz, so yeah, 960 is about right.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz*
Yeah I know. But im buying a crosshair and AM2 in the next week or so so ill just push this one as far as I can go. I can get better 3DMark scores if i turn all he video card features off/down... but I'd rather have the image quality than the numbers.

So is a 960 CPU score about right for a 3700+ 2.5

what was the score overall?


----------



## Droopz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*

what was the score overall?


As per the screen shot, 6368.


----------



## Droopz

Well, another update for me. Is this thread still actively being updated?

I can still go further on both the COU OC and the Vid OC and my temps are still in control.



And then just to be sure I left ATI tool on again overnight...


----------



## jcbzhnsr1




----------



## Ihatethedukes

Victory over 7k!

http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7khy1.jpg

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=561261


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*
Victory over 7k!

http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7khy1.jpg

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=561261

I want a 165... *drools*


----------



## BrinNutz

10,151

My highest score, with only using ATI Overdrive to OC Vid cards...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=435620

It was from this summer though...=)


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

10,151

My highest score, with only using ATI Overdrive to OC Vid cards...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=435620

It was from this summer though...=)


winter time is coming... but down here, it was almost 90 today. omG! it's so hot and sticky. storms keep coming through on cold fronts but the fronts aren't cooling anything down.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Okay so everything is stock. This is what I get: 3337. Does that sound ok? I don't know how to oc my vid card, but in a min. Ill take off these warcat and install ati drivers to try to oc the card. I think with the warcat and atitool it messes something up not sure. Anyways back on track does that sound right for my sys? To me it seems a lil low but what do I know?


----------



## phantomgrave

Everything at stock, I get a score of 4774 3DMarks.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*

I want a 165... *drools*


Got $150 bucks? They are getting cheap.

EDIT:

7100+


----------



## Monaro

i got 8295 thought i'd of gotten higher :S


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monaro*
i got 8295 thought i'd of gotten higher :S

Screenshot please

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ihatethedukes*
Got $150 bucks? They are getting cheap.

Where did you find one for $150?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merch...ct_Code=120339

https://www.mwave.com/mwave/DeepSear...165&ALL=y&TP=1

There ya go. I got mine from monach back when they were $300 for $240 Sigh. AT least it was a CCBBE0610DPMW


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merch...ct_Code=120339

https://www.mwave.com/mwave/DeepSear...165&ALL=y&TP=1

There ya go. I got mine from monach back when they were $300 for $240 Sigh. AT least it was a CCBBE0610DPMW


Holy snap. Whats the chance of getting a good core from monarch?


----------



## BrinNutz

Just luck of the draw man...Take a shot...should be able to get 2.4-2.5 even if it's a bad stepping..


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Relatively good to get a chip that'll do 2.8 or better. I've not heard of a **** stepping come out of monach in recent memory. Mostly CCBBE's too.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Those new 95 beta drivers have gotten me a huge increase in points... 129 to be exact. (I know, crappy card, overclock is only at 612/804, tried the pencil voltage mod, can't get either frequencies any higher...)


----------



## FlaKing

Woot! Broke 6000! OC'ed my 7900GT from 580/1580 to 639/1832 (Just did a detect optimal settings) and my score increased like 500 points.

*6147*

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=570122

Forgot to get a screenshot, but orb links are better anyway.

EDIT - Just ran a 3dmark05.

11033


----------



## alexisd

Nice job I know you been working on.Congrats.Keep going.


----------



## Monaro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
Screenshot please

just re-did it.. still not high


----------



## alexisd

OC the card to the max then you would have higher scores.Or that's the max?


----------



## Monaro

i upped the clocks 100mhz each, but i've found it to get a bit unstable going ne higher.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monaro*
i upped the clocks 100mhz each, but i've found it to get a bit unstable going ne higher.

Each?I believe when you OC 1 card the other one follow the first card atleast is that way with SLI.


----------



## Monaro

i ment core bus and memory bus sorry (bit tired and not with it)


----------



## Said17

I was able to hit 570/1500 and that upped my score by almost 500 pts. ill post screens when I get home


----------



## Monaro

what did u use to overclock mate? I'm using the tuner in the nvidia control panel and it wont let me go that high.


----------



## Said17

i used coolbits and just raised the core and mem. Now when I say 1500, it actually says 750mhz but its 1500mhz effective. Also I enabled the fan to run at full speed all the time.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monaro*

what did u use to overclock mate? I'm using the tuner in the nvidia control panel and it wont let me go that high.


I used different drivers and they let me overclock higher. Using the XTreme G 91.47's.


----------



## Said17

9681 @ 575/1500

*EDIT
bad image link

http://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?i...k069681gz2.jpg


----------



## FlaKing

A few more Mhz on core and a driver change:

*6173*


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Make sure you do the "performance" setting in your driver. It was good for another 200-300 points from highest picture quality to highest performance setting when I had my volt modded 7900gt. I topped JUST below 6400 with it at 650/1680. I had a crumby first 1000 S/N from eVGA but no matter what I did I couldn't get the bastard to artifact to RMA it. Bah, I'm digressing.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Said17*

9681 @ 575/1500

*EDIT 
bad image link

http://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?i...k069681gz2.jpg


With that C2D you can do better.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

Make sure you do the "performance" setting in your driver. It was good for another 200-300 points from highest picture quality to highest performance setting when I had my volt modded 7900gt. I topped JUST below 6400 with it at 650/1680. I had a crumby first 1000 S/N from eVGA but no matter what I did I couldn't get the bastard to artifact to RMA it. Bah, I'm digressing.


Are you talking to me? If you are, I did turn everything down, and my GPU is at 671/1862. Your CPU is probably what got you a higher score than me, or maybe it's your ram timings.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

No, not everything down... there is a straight "high quality- high performance" in the nvidia driver. It's a single setting. I'm not saying that you don't, but it might net you those extra marks if you missed it.

At the time it was an Opty 170 @ 10 x 280, 5/6 divider = 233MHz for my ram at 1.5-2-2-0-1T and the aformentioned 7900GT that clocked at 650/1680.

EDIT: I lied, apparently it was a shade below 6300, not 6400 at said clocks.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

No, not everything down... there is a straight "high quality- high performance" in the nvidia driver. It's a single setting. I'm not saying that you don't, but it might net you those extra marks if you missed it.

At the time it was an Opty 170 @ 10 x 280, 5/6 divider = 233MHz for my ram at 1.5-2-2-0-1T and the aformentioned 7900GT that clocked at 650/1680.

EDIT: I lied, apparently it was a shade below 6300, not 6400 at said clocks.


And here I am, a shade below 6300, just like you. It worked.

*6259*

Thanks man, Rep+

EDIT - what were you results with "high performance" instead of performance? Logic would say the score would be better...


----------



## Said17

no not really this is th highest ive gotten it and ive been tryin every little thing. im open for suggestions if u have any info i dont know about.


----------



## FlaKing

Tried the "high performance"

*6361*







Just under 6400!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlaKing*
And here I am, a shade below 6300, just like you. It worked.

*6259*

Thanks man, Rep+

EDIT - what were you results with "high performance" instead of performance? Logic would say the score would be better...

Yeah scoot up to high performance, the visuals suck but you get nice benches.

EDIT: I see. That number looks much better. Congrats.


----------



## Said17

yea thanks for that it worked for me also, not as much of a gain as flaking but it helped.







any other advice ?


----------



## Delphi

3142 with stock video but cpu at 2510mhz


----------



## Ihatethedukes

You likely won't get more unless you pop some stellar cooling on that GX2. They have spacer kits that allow the use of alot of the "open flower" air coolers and see 30C temp drops.


----------



## FlaKing

Just tried it for 3dmark05. 5 points under 11300


----------



## alexisd

I always bench in high performance,never try in performance really you have a difference?This is high performance.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd*
I always bench in high performance,never try in performance really you have a difference?This is high performance.

How much of a drop is it with the "pretty setting" or whatever?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
How much of a drop is it with the "pretty setting" or whatever?

Drop?What drop?This card's never drop./lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd*
Drop?What drop?This card's never drop./lol

If you switch from the high pro. mode to the high quailty setting and benchmark.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
If you switch from the high pro. mode to the high quailty setting and benchmark.

Couple hundred points.


----------



## alexisd

Oh,going to check later and bech.To see if is any big difference.Maybe I get the 10,000.I don't think so but you never know.


----------



## Said17

does anyone know how the 7900gto's do in SLI???


----------



## Mootsfox

In between the 7950GTs and 7900GTXs I'd bet.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Said17*
does anyone know how the 7900gto's do in SLI???

VERY WELL!! lol. The memory makes little or no diff on the score. I get almost 7k on a single 7900GTO


----------



## genhoe

not my highest but still working with GPU overclock...but here my stock score after fresh reformat and the 84.21 drivers


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*
VERY WELL!! lol. The memory makes little or no diff on the score. I get almost 7k on a single 7900GTO

My X1900XT could probably get close to that if it wasn't for a major cpu bottleneck.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Bet you cant







Heres a 3d06 with my 170 @ 3.1 and a X1900XTX..... over 600 points less of a score.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=301153


----------



## Mootsfox

7687 with a X1900XT

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=472237

The highest from a X1900XT/XTX series is 48 points from 9,000.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=301153

7038 I've also a screenie of 7100+


----------



## ThaWaxShop

That 9000 point was a bench comp. Probably LN2 on the GPU and CPU. ANd that 76xx was with a C2D @ 3.9 when i get my phase ill show you a jump in benches


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

That 9000 point was a bench comp. Probably LN2 on the GPU and CPU. ANd that 76xx was with a C2D @ 3.9 when i get my phase ill show you a jump in benches










4.6ghz on a x6800 is not unheard of.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

7100+ at 3.05GHz Opteron 165 and on water on the CPU and xtx.

@Moot : Yeah... on phase.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Bottom line is







I paid $250 for this. 4.6 on phase only.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Bottom line is







I paid $250 for this. 4.6 on phase only.


Lol, alright. But the X1900XT is $250 now too you know.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Actually, the bottom line is that the C2D means precisely DICK beyond 12x10 and 3.0Gz in real life gaming which is what really matters. Benching is great and all but doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*

Lol, alright. But the X1900XT is $250 now too you know.










Maybe for a 256mb version... But C2D isnt that much better for gaming but i like it much better then my AMD's (and im an AMD man)


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I can understand the Conroe love. I just won't upgrade to it until I have a good reason to (like a crossfire setup and a DFI RD600 chipset board.) utilize it a bit. Then we'll see some great bench numbers.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Maybe for a 256mb version... But C2D isnt that much better for gaming but i like it much better then my AMD's (and im an AMD man)


Don't go off about how the 512mb of ram makes a huge difference over the 256mb model. The only place it makes a noticeble difference is loading up huge resoultions, like 25x16. At that point, you shouldn't be running a single X1900XT anyways, you need some 7950GX2 goodness for that.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Yes and no, Moot.

The 512mb DOES only make a difference at higher resolutions but NOT 25x16. From PERSONAL experience it begins to make a big difference at 16x12. Particularly on games that are heavy on detail like Call of Duty 2. The 650/1680 7900GT I had could barely run that game at 16x12. Frames per FRAPS monitor were 24/29/45 min/ave/max.

I switched to an XTX at stock clocks and instantly capped on my vsync 99% of the time. That's nearly a 100% FPS increase. I saw about a 50-75% increase in FPS in 16x12 in Half Life 2.

I've been running 16x12 benches against SLI 7900GTX's in FEAR... her FPS were 10-15 higher than mine, average, but mine were still playable with min of no lower than 30 and averaging in the 60's. The GX2 was only a shade higher than mine at 16x12 but at 19x12 my card started dropping AVE and theirs stayed about the same.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

Yes and no, Moot.

The 512mb DOES only make a difference at higher resolutions but NOT 25x16. From PERSONAL experience it begins to make a big difference at 16x12. Particularly on games that are heavy on detail like Call of Duty 2. The 650/1680 7900GT I had could barely run that game at 16x12. Frames per FRAPS monitor were 24/29/45 min/ave/max.

I switched to an XTX at stock clocks and instantly capped on my vsync 99% of the time. That's nearly a 100% FPS increase. I saw about a 50-75% increase in FPS in 16x12 in Half Life 2.


You're compairing a X1900XTX to a 7900GT. There are more factors than just the amount of ram. I'd like to see benchmarks between a 7950GT and a 7900GT (or a 512mb 7900gt) at the same clocks to see what the difference is.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Truth there are. Honestly, all the factors you can mention do not add up to 100% increase in FPS. The GT has more 8 pipes than the xtx. the nvidia is running the same clocks or better. This favors the GT considering nvidia gets a little bit more performance per clock than ATI. (Similar to the Toledo versus Conroe.) It's running on an nvidia chipset....

The ATi does have an advantage over the GT because it uses exclusively 1.1ns ram.

You can argue architectures... the only one you can really talk about is the pixel shader numbers and processor numbers.

Eventually you come to the realisation that the biggest single factor is memory size.

You're right in a sense though. A 7900GT 256MB versus 7950/7900GT 512MB at the same clocks comparo would be better.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*
Truth there are. Honestly, all the factors you can mention do not add up to 100% increase in FPS. The GT has more 8 pipes than the xtx. the nvidia is running the same clocks or better. This favors the GT considering nvidia gets a little bit more performance per clock than ATI. (Similar to the Toledo versus Conroe.) It's running on an nvidia chipset....

The ATi does have an advantage over the GT because it uses exclusively 1.1ns ram.

You can argue architectures... the only one you can really talk about is the pixel shader numbers and processor numbers.

Eventually you come to the realisation that the biggest single factor is memory size.

You're right in a sense though. A 7900GT 256MB versus 7950/7900GT 512MB at the same clocks comparo would be better.

A X1900XT 256mb will smoke a 7950GT 512mb.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
A X1900XT 256mb will smoke a 7950GT 512mb.

Oh so the 2 extra FPS youll get is "smoking" the competition? THe X1900XT and the 7900gt are too close to declare a winner and the 7900gtx and the X1900XTX are too close to declare a CLEAR winner. Check every review


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Oh so the 2 extra FPS youll get is "smoking" the competition? THe X1900XT and the 7900gt are too close to declare a winner and the 7900gtx and the X1900XTX are too close to declare a CLEAR winner. Check every review


After my own personal experience, that's untrue. I see a very clear victory for the XT AND XTX. Up to 12x10 they do run fairly close together. After 12x10 the nvidias don't hold a candle to the ATi cards unless they go SLI. In that case xfire still comes back and beats them down.

When you factor in performance per $ the ATi cards blow them away.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

My 3dMark06 score at stock speeds all around. Will post overclocked score another time.

9552 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=575218


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Nice score there, Mike. I want to see a good 11k score outta you


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*

My 3dMark06 score at stock speeds all around. Will post overclocked score another time.

9552 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=575218


Overclock that CPU! I can get 1951 for my CPU score, and surely you can pwnzor that with a C2D.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*

A X1900XT 256mb will smoke a 7950GT 512mb.


Easy,smoke?Show me you'r benches plz.Once again. I only see some of those in the top GPU deparment and most been use with the C2D.And crossfire. No doubt is a good card but common chill a bit.


----------



## Delphi

Hows my 3142 score with my video card at stock but cpu at 2.51 ghz? i no i can do better with a video card oc and higher oc on my cpu just my psu sucks too much cause im useing a no name 400watt


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Whoa whoa whoa.... Fortron source PSU's are good PSU's man. For a single core and single video card? You're golden with an FSP 500 watt-er . Overclock how you see fit.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

Whoa whoa whoa.... Fortron source PSU's are good PSU's man. For a single core and single video card? You're golden. Overclock how you see fit.


Look at his system specs, he's RMAing his FSP.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

"(SENT)" means nothing to me... RMAed, does on the other hand so... I take it all back.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

Nice score there, Mike. I want to see a good 11k score outta you










Thanks man. I've just finished running all the 3D benchmarks on stock speeds. I'll get to overclocking eventually and repost for a good comparison.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

I got 4200 with my 3200+ lol.. dont know how i got that score but i did. OCed my X1800XT 512mb to 700/1650


----------



## Delphi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*

"(SENT)" means nothing to me... RMAed, does on the other hand so... I take it all back.


Well it is RMAed but it took them forever and then i e-mailed them and they said they forgot to send it so now its sent finnaly (in vancover) and then i can do some heavy overclocking. i push it to 3750+ think i can do it?


----------



## Jakg

with my "1337" rig i got 5,020, that was with EVERY test, mind


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Holy crap, guys, I pulled a 41k+ run on 3dmark01.... I know this isn't the place but.... OMG. 41k?!?


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Nice i pull a 53k in 01
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9074258
and i pulled a 46k with my X1900XT
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9063154


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Core 2 Duo's don't count when compared to AMD


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Umm ok... Look at the CPU scores.. im like A TAD above an amd.... Like mentioned before C2D adds little to nothing for gaming. My 46k was with a 170 AMD


----------



## Ihatethedukes

NICE run on that 170. What clock speeds did you need to score that?


----------



## jacobdrw

I got a 6323 on my 3DMark 06 and a 107,188 on my AquaMark3 is that about right for me or could it be higher?


----------



## alexisd

OC the cpu more=better scores.Good luck.You OC the card's?


----------



## jacobdrw

card's I only have one. And I have not even started there I will probably this weekend


----------



## alexisd

OK then your scores look nice.Good luck.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

That looks like a pretty nice score. The cpu makes a big difference on those low resolution benches so crank it up. In real gaming I doubt you;ll ever need more than you've got.

I get about 120k with my OCed xtx and 3G 165.


----------



## cgrado

120k? 12k? Aquamark3 score? no way you got 120,000 on 3Dmark06.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobdrw*
I got a 6323 on my 3DMark 06 and a 107,188 on my AquaMark3 is that about right for me or could it be higher?

120k aquamark


----------



## ThaWaxShop

I get 163k in AM3 and my GPU is still bottlenecked by this conroe. i think it was a 27k GPU score and a 22K CPU score.


----------



## OpTioN

i get around 1000 in oh six


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

just rounded 10k in 06:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=587040


----------



## alexisd

With that set up you most break that easy and more,I only need 221 point's to get the 10,000 with only a x2 4400 @ 2.8 and SLI 7950GT's.Try to OC more.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlaKing*

Overclock that CPU! I can get 1951 for my CPU score, and surely you can pwnzor that with a C2D.


damn your dog lived quite a while.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

i cant oc more as i have some temp problems becuase of my own stupidity.


----------



## my65bug

I think mine is a little low for what I am running but here you go...


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quite low. Make sure your driver's appearance setting is on high performance and back off the OC about 5Mz on the mem and gpu. Some cards score lower when they are unstable.


----------



## dksinden

mine is at 2460, bit more room for improvement.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

remember that 3Dmark06 doesnt get bottlenecked by cpu (well by a conroe atleast) if you run a single card. a 7950gtx gets about 7300 3Dmarks so i would think a single 7900gtx would get around your score (well it should somewhere around 6500)


----------



## my65bug

Welp it happened to be the driver I was using. I had a 96.xx driver. I have no idea where I got it from but it was for vista or xp 64. I reinstalled the driver to 92.xx and re-ran it.


----------



## Vanorge

my 3d mark 06 score is 5866

msi k8n neo4 platimum
amd athlon 64 x2 3800+ @ 2.5 ghz
ozc platimum 2x 1gb pc3200 @ 208.8 mhz ( 2.5-3-2-5)
ati radeon x1900xtx (stock)
creative soundblaster xfi platinum
600 watt power supply

i was wondering if anyone has any tips for increasing my memory frequency? 
all i did so far in my bios is: lower mem to 166 mhz I believe it is a 5/6 devider, dropped ldt multiplier to 3x,raised my fsb to 250, higher cpu ratio to x 10, increased volt on cpu to 1.425 and mem to 2.70, booted and tested.

it is very stable but i am thinking i can still improve performance with my memory. i get the feeling i can still push the ocz's. i hope to get it up to 250 Mhz , if at all possible. and maybe overclock my video card aswell. if anyone has any instuctions or suggestions please let me know. thanx

please be specific. bios info would help. peace


----------



## wiqidillusionz

Different setup from my System Spec.

Just finished this rig this morning will be OCin' in due time.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiqidillusionz* 









Different setup from my System Spec.

Just finished this rig this morning will be OCin' in due time.

Hi there?Nice how you like those 7950GT.You volt mod?I did on mine.And those card's fly.


----------



## Hiba

I will post my screen shot later....I scored around 11,000 earlier.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hiba*


I will post my screen shot later....I scored around 11,000 earlier.


nice, i definitely want to see that screen.


----------



## gamestar44

ok..upgraded my rig, did some tweaks...new 3d 06 score was 8846.


----------



## Hiba

Sweet!


----------



## denmason

Here's my score....















Big difference from my 3dmark03 score of 14068........ Can you say "UPGRADE?"


----------



## Joeking78

Heres my score.......


----------



## alexisd

No bad you running stock?


----------



## Joeking78

No, overclocked cpu & gpu.

The test had a bad go towards the end so I'm gonna lower the overclock on the card and try again.

I think it should be a bit higher........


----------



## alexisd

I like the cpu scores the card look like is too low.


----------



## Joeking78

I'll have to have a mess around with it. I got a lot of artifacts towards the end

I got a pretty good Aquamark 3 score just now......148,000.

Gonna post it up now

Is there an Aquamark thread for scores here? I though there was....


----------



## Jerro123

hmm, with my rig, i can only get a 3Dmark06 score of 6533, but i don't hav a screenshot cos i never took it... and i slightly overclocked my card. is this normal? i can upload an excel document with the stats


----------



## Jakg

sounds a bit low - try overclocking your CPU


----------



## AceMon

1773 dang thats low! I think it's because my videocard is underpowered. I had to RMA my PSU so it's gonna be here in bout a week.


----------



## Jerro123

overclocking CPU.... i think i'll need to buy some cooling stuff then, cos my budget's a bit tight ><


----------



## AceMon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jerro123* 
overclocking CPU.... i think i'll need to buy some cooling stuff then, cos my budget's a bit tight ><

Welcome to OC.net!


----------



## NrGx

4754 here at stock.


----------



## alexisd

Some more work to do.Almost max out.


----------



## Blade

4859 with stock gpu settings.


----------



## Joeking78

Lots of work to do.........


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joeking78*


Lots of work to do.........


Look fine to me.But I think you can do better as long you have the monster C2D.


----------



## 00mike00uk

I got 3214 on my system, Is there a safe way i can get this faster? Ive tryed shutting down all the unneeded windows services and have almost nothing installed apart from the games i play. I im not sure about overclocking as its almost brand new (1 week) and dont want to over heat it and it burn out. Any help would be great... Thanks


----------



## IcedEarth

Well Oc'ing would greatly improve your marks, Read a few FAQs, get familiar with it.....even if you dont push you cpu and gpu to its limits, it will still benefit you greatly. Not sure on the Oc ability of your board. But read some FAQS and threads see what you think of OC'ing....if anything goes wrong, these guys are here to help.

EDIT: i would think u need a better PSU first though, and even if you dnt OC i still rekon a PSU should be on your list


----------



## 00mike00uk

Thanks ICE : ) I had a look about the forums and on the net and found coolbits, I have now Overclocked my GF 7600GT from Core 530MHZ stock to 632MHZ and it seems to all be running stable, ill leave it at this for now and see how it goes, Maybe ill go up a bit more later. I also changed in the bios the CPU HTT from the stock 200MHZ to 220MHZ so its now running at 2200MHZ insted of 1999.8MHZ (CPUZ readings). I now have a 3D Mark score of 3319! Which is about a 100 increse


----------



## beret9987

I'm pulling something like 5200 from my system if I remember correctly. I still need to do a little tweaking though.


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

About 5200 here with my stock system, GPU overclocked to 700/1520. Full stock settings, don't remember what the resolution was...I didn't change it to anything.

I'm smack in the middle of "similar systems"

This good? Gonna play with the GTO a little more, then work on this E6400.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

C2D E6600 @ 2.4 stock and a 1900XTX at 760/1720.


----------



## Joeking78

760 Core







How much feckin voltage?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

1.5 vgpu (That's only .75v over stock 1.425). 2.158 vmem. The current temps I have on this card under load in 16x12 all options on in HL2 is 57C MAX.


----------



## ibceptor

here's mine!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joeking78*


760 Core







How much feckin voltage?


760 core is high, but someone hit 774 with some sorta of phase unit on here I believe. I run 760 at 1.575volts.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

At 1.575volts I can get a whole 766 gpu. Sad, really... the scaling sucks after 1.5.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
At 1.575volts I can get a whole 766 gpu. Sad, really... the scaling sucks after 1.5.

I suppose...why are you complaining about 760+ mhz core speeds?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Because the scaling sucks after 1.5Vcore







.05v = 6MHz isn't too good. I'm messing around with the voltages more to see if I can come up with more mem OC. It's getting to be very picky about how I do this. It's finally decided that it likes more MVDDQ rather than less. I'm surprised. I've been undervolting it up till now and it's been MORE successful. Bah. I'm really pumping my ram; 1720 isn't enough damn it! If I can get 1800 out of it I'd scream but I think I'll have to graduate to a TYEE water block before that happens. You guys are losing sight of the point of overclocking in this capacity... "MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE!"


----------



## Vanorge

had issues overclocking video card...but just got a new fan the zalman cnps 7000-b and overclocked my amd 3800 x2 to 2.7 ghz! yea baby ..don't see much getting around the same score with video at stock .. will think about going into video card overclocking maybe in a week or so ...or maybe never.. right now playing oblivion with everythin on high and distance getting 30 to 50 fps in the forests....loving it...cpu idle at 34c and load 53... i did some reading and cpu is good up until 65c ... so all is well...

p.s. oomikeoo.. look a couple of pages back and i explaine how i got 2.5 ghz on my x2 3800+ ... sounds like you have stock cooling so try up to there ... that might help with your score.....or you can check out this article

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/229/2/

good luck and enjoy your overclock i know i did ... i think i will stop @ 2.7 for cpu and soon i will go for my video card ...

joeking thanx for the advise on the ati tool and ati tray.... but gonna give it a while before i try again. let this clock settle in ...

OVERCLOCKING!!!! IS THE ^$%$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Well, I've finally got going on my GFX OC. I've pushed it much further than I thought I could FEAR bench stable. I think I've discovered the key to beating this supposed scaling problem. Time to move on to the 3dmarks!

EDIT: Nice score there Vanorge. I know you can do way better than that! Come on 7k (If I got 7100 you can get 7!)


----------



## hron

woot http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=6838876


----------



## Vanorge

those are some sick ass scores!!!!!!!!!!!! ... i'll see if i can copy the fear screen i know how to do my desktop using paint.. i'll see if it is the same for fear... mind you my res will be at 12..x10.. and everything on maximum lets see if i can do it .....

also how in the hell did you overclock your xtx ... i tried and tried and could not get it stable.......and noise .....oh lord the noise....i know it don't matter though...if you have a good sound system ...which i do ... but damb what a headache trying to get it running smooth...maybe i'll try once i finish my current games i don't want to have to reformat and loose all the current data ...and i ain't to keen or crazy about backing it up either.....but lets see time will tell...so far my oc of x23800 to 2.7 on air has got me stoked... sofar so good ran prime heat test and passed also played chronicles of riddick and oblivion and all is well. thinking of getting a cnps 9700 and see just how far i can push this ^*&^*... peace and lets see if i can post that fear for you ... im sure it aint nowhere close to yours... by the way get your 06 and 05 3dmarks up im interested what your pushing.


----------



## Vanorge

alright there you go ... one with everything on high and another with aoto detect...gave me a mixture of max and med... and resolutions of 10..x7..


----------



## Vanorge

as you can see i don't even have my catalyst unlocked....like i said can't seem to get the darn thing overclocked right now... but its okay .. i'll get it sooner or later....and yea ...when i overclock i uninstall it and use ati tool and ati tray tools for the graffics and i disabled the hot poller...we'll see how it goes..have a good one and keep up with the fun


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://www.overclock.net/1405055-post389.html

Those are on my stock CPU speed Core 2 Duo E6600 rig. I'll get you a 12x10 run on FEAR just for fun, too.


----------



## Said17

12189 8800gtx @ 650/1000

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/1679/12k3d06pg3.jpg


----------



## selectodude

I got 23000 in 06.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selectodude* 
I got 23000 in 06.

Screenshot and link to the database?


----------



## selectodude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Screenshot and link to the database?


----------



## Mootsfox

Good job selecto, you should update your systems specs


----------



## cgrado

d***, when he get that? that's freaking AWESOME!(k|ngp|n of course)


----------



## n_ka15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
4046 at stock.

5360!!! CPU stock e6300 stock, gcard clocked at 585/1660...


----------



## n_ka15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n_ka15* 
5360!!! CPU stock e6300 stock, gcard clocked at 585/1660...

New personal record 5496... Achieved by clocking cpu at 2.1Ghz from the stock...


----------



## Joeking78

New scores after a bit of tweaking. I think 06 could be a bit higher


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I think you need MOOOORE mem speed.


----------



## Joeking78

I've tried but it has a fit. I'm gonna chuck some more voltage at it and see what happens


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selectodude* 
I got 23000 in 06.

lol, his from xtremesystems, go to nvidia.com and watch his video.


----------



## tubnotub1

X6800, 8800GTX, 2 Gigs Corsair 4-4-4-12-2t. Everything stock.


----------



## jigglylizard

Lol
Well after that I'm kind of embarassed but 4238 at stock (still overclocking)

My sig rig


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


X6800, 8800GTX, 2 Gigs Corsair 4-4-4-12-2t. Everything stock.


Nice.Waiting for step up program soon.Before Dec 15 or sooner.I hope.


----------



## MADMAX22

well heres my run, the vid card is stock bfg 7900gt oc, because anything above that and it crashes or freaks out, its got the right resister things or whatever they are but the ram or gpu is not getting enough voltage or something, anyways atleast i got a good cpu score


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vanorge* 
those are some sick ass scores!!!!!!!!!!!! ... i'll see if i can copy the fear screen i know how to do my desktop using paint.. i'll see if it is the same for fear... mind you my res will be at 12..x10.. and everything on maximum lets see if i can do it .....

also how in the hell did you overclock your xtx ... i tried and tried and could not get it stable.......and noise .....oh lord the noise....i know it don't matter though...if you have a good sound system ...which i do ... but damb what a headache trying to get it running smooth...maybe i'll try once i finish my current games i don't want to have to reformat and loose all the current data ...and i ain't to keen or crazy about backing it up either.....but lets see time will tell...so far my oc of x23800 to 2.7 on air has got me stoked... sofar so good ran prime heat test and passed also played chronicles of riddick and oblivion and all is well. thinking of getting a cnps 9700 and see just how far i can push this ^*&^*... peace and lets see if i can post that fear for you ... im sure it aint nowhere close to yours... by the way get your 06 and 05 3dmarks up im interested what your pushing.


Okay, for you and all you video card OCers, go ahead and OC your PCIe freq up to 115 and up your chipset voltage a bit to offset the OC and then clock your cards very carefully. I think you'll see a marked improvement in stable clocks.


----------



## MADMAX22

it varies on the board, some can only handle 110 and some i havescene can handle 120 or more, you gotta test it for each one


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanorge*


had issues overclocking video card...but just got a new fan the zalman cnps 7000-b and overclocked my amd 3800 x2 to 2.7 ghz! yea baby ..don't see much getting around the same score with video at stock .. will think about going into video card overclocking maybe in a week or so ...or maybe never.. right now playing oblivion with everythin on high and distance getting 30 to 50 fps in the forests....loving it...cpu idle at 34c and load 53... i did some reading and cpu is good up until 65c ... so all is well...

p.s. oomikeoo.. look a couple of pages back and i explaine how i got 2.5 ghz on my x2 3800+ ... sounds like you have stock cooling so try up to there ... that might help with your score.....or you can check out this article

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/229/2/

good luck and enjoy your overclock i know i did ... i think i will stop @ 2.7 for cpu and soon i will go for my video card ...

joeking thanx for the advise on the ati tool and ati tray.... but gonna give it a while before i try again. let this clock settle in ...

OVERCLOCKING!!!! IS THE ^$%$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, you play all the same games I do, but I'm better


----------



## binormalkilla

Mine aren't as high as some of the other guys with the same card on this forum, but then again my CPU and RAM are stock, and stock clocks. Also, I don't have a driver that will let me OC over 601core/707memory without crashing.......BLAH


----------



## RuSo

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=7PUAIFDE

heres my new (humble) score @ 730 core 801 mem


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuSo*


http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=IZTEDHMY

heres my new (humble) score @ 720 core 799 mem


Nicely done.I like that score for a single card.And single core.


----------



## Sheckmonster

Ruso, you know this is a 3dMark06 thread and that you posted 3dMark05 scores, correct?


----------



## RuSo

oops sorry my bad ....new link

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=7PUAIFDE


----------



## The Viper

New Score=10499 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=639882


----------



## |talian $tallion

*6339
*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=640231


----------



## Ihatethedukes

What's your CPU clock there Stallion?


----------



## Transonic

*6836
*


----------



## |talian $tallion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
What's your CPU clock there Stallion?

2.8ghz at the moment


----------



## Ihatethedukes

That doesn't seem right for some reason.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


New Score=10499 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=639882


Hey Viper.You gain like 500 point's with the C2D,And you have max out the cpu and the card's?I was waiting for your scores post all of them.Those are modded drivers the 84.56 you used for that run?Sendme a link to those drivers.Plz.Nice scores=


----------



## Mandar

[/IMG]

No OC stock


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandar* 







[/IMG]

No OC stock









OC that CPU and card! My system is only 1K points behind you


----------



## hron

my addition 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=6932979


----------



## alexisd

One of the last benchies.


----------



## hanwinting

First pic is with STock
2nd pic is at 620/1898 speed
E6600 @ 3.6
EVGA 8800GTS.

what do u guys this of this score? Good? Ok? Bad?


----------



## Ohmyuni




----------



## hron

8800gts? why is my rig faster than that







wll in the first pic anyway


----------



## tubnotub1

8800 GTX SLI w/o SLI Bridge... should get it next week.


----------



## cgrado

when you say w/out sli bridge, is it still using two cards, or is that one card?


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


when you say w/out sli bridge, is it still using two cards, or is that one card?


Still using both cards, however, they are not communicating as quickly as they should. Basically for best performance you need the SLI bridge, otherwise the cards have to communicate over the PCI-E.


----------



## Genocide43110

I got 2260 with my sig rig.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=656774


----------



## Mr Pink57

pink


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
One of the last benchies.

hey dude who made the background? or where you it from, looks like an old picture and u just added nvidia sli lol


----------



## Mandar

Stock added another Gb of ram not much of a difference then when I had just 1 Gb that score was 7591.


----------



## JeremyS




----------



## Vanorge

new scores with x1900xtx overclock


----------



## mahtareika

Is this good? Are there a spacific settings that i ahould make in 3DMark that can improve the score? TY


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

4746. - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=658155

Not bad at all if I do say so myself, especially with a getting-to-be-very-out-of-date card


----------



## mahtareika

My computer did crapy compared to others with my set-up? Is there something i'm doing wrong with my settings?


----------



## Fishinfan

I got a very low 1182.What's is wrong with my score.I overclocked my video card.The core is running at 526.50 and the memory is at 301.50.The card runs 450.0 and 265.0 at stock.


----------



## Unknownm

EDIT: O crap? 3dmark06 I'm not sure if my onboard can run it


----------



## cgrado

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jakg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genocide43110* 
I got 2260 with my sig rig.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=656774

when i read that i thought it said 22 thousand - i looked down waiting to see C2D and 8800GTX SLi, and was greeted by a Sempron!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado* 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH









aw, Dood....dat's not nice.

Here be mine w/ new hardware that consigns me to top ramen for the next 2 weeks:



11019


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=666072


----------



## Unknownm

This card owned all of your 8800GTX's


----------



## Syrillian

Unknownm..... you gotz character!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Unknownm..... you gotz character!









I was hoping a lower score but I got around the 100's


----------



## Syrillian

..The scores seem to be dropping: 614 > 192 > next run?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
..The scores seem to be dropping: 614 > 192 > next run?










well lets see if there is 3dmark07 i'll try it out









EDIT: I'll jack up AA and AF on the test


----------



## Unknownm

So much points, im going to force it to do 8xS AA


----------



## PeteRock187

funny i got 7580 on the first one, and a little later on i got 5800. Not sure whats goin on there.


----------



## cgrado

processes running in the background? same clocks?


----------



## PeteRock187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


processes running in the background? same clocks?


Yeah, same ole settings for both.


----------



## splat00n

your computer is playing around with you


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

I got 4223 and that is ocing my gfx card. Thats pretty high for my system right?


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu*


I got 4223 and that is ocing my gfx card. Thats pretty high for my system right?


sounds about right, you need a better processor though, sell your my 4400


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Im getting a E6600 in 2 weeks so ya.. should be a bit better.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu*


Im getting a E6600 in 2 weeks so ya.. should be a bit better.










yes it will.


----------



## 10031103

Hi, guys,
I have AMD FX-60, and 7900 GTX SLI
I got 9430 with 3dmark06
check details at:
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=6982727


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
So much points, im going to force it to do 8xS AA

Hey Unknownm, You did it. Down to 129 from 192.









Dood, your doing the Vid card Limbo...How low can you go? Let's see <50


----------



## xxpinoyxx

3DMARK06 - 6430

sorry no screen shot. i just ran the tests earlier today and i just found this thread right now.

E6600 @ 3.6GHz
Asus EAX1900CF (CF master card)

rest of specs are under sig.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxpinoyxx*


3DMARK06 - 6430

sorry no screen shot. i just ran the tests earlier today and i just found this thread right now.

E6600 @ 3.6GHz
Asus EAX1900CF (CF master card)

rest of specs are under sig.


Looks good, you need to overclock that X1900 more though


----------



## trainmanup

Running stock I got a 6476


----------



## Jakg

damn i think my CPU is holding me back!

Cant wait for the reserator to arrive!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jakg* 
damn i think my CPU is holding me back!

Cant wait for the reserator to arrive!

Yup,5020 for that 7950GT?You OC the card?If not OC and volt mod that monster.


----------



## Jakg

Its oc'ed - but i have Generic Ram and stock cooling on the graphics card, and a rubbish Heatsink on the CPU. Oh, and my 7950GT is 256 Mb









BUT it is overclocked, and when the reserator (and VGA waterblock arrives) i hope to push it a bit more, and give it a vMod

For some reason my clocks seem to be really high compared to yours (look in the "Overclocks for 7-series cards thread" - yours are vModded with a VF-900, yet my core is 624 MHz, while yours is in the 500-range


----------



## trainmanup

I'll be back soon with some numbers now that my 7950 is OC'd


----------



## trainmanup

New score with OC'd GPU is 6866


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jakg* 
Its oc'ed - but i have Generic Ram and stock cooling on the graphics card, and a rubbish Heatsink on the CPU. Oh, and my 7950GT is 256 Mb









BUT it is overclocked, and when the reserator (and VGA waterblock arrives) i hope to push it a bit more, and give it a vMod

For some reason my clocks seem to be really high compared to yours (look in the "Overclocks for 7-series cards thread" - yours are vModded with a VF-900, yet my core is 624 MHz, while yours is in the 500-range

That thread never is being up dated.And yes mine is 512,and now im using only 1 card as long I set up one system for my son and move 1 of the 7950GT to his system.And take a look here.This is the clock for this benchies.And 2 card's was bottlenecking the cpu even @ 2.7


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hey Unknownm, You did it. Down to 129 from 192.









Dood, your doing the Vid card Limbo...How low can you go? Let's see <50









Tsk. <50?









Here's a challenge:

*10*

And yes, those clock speeds of the GPU are CORRECT. Just too bad the mobo would not let me underclock that CPU... I was going for single digits


----------



## nuclearjock

3DMark06:12022
EVGA 8800GTX 659/2054
E6600 @3.24


----------



## Chozart

nuclear: nice...very nice indeed


----------



## nuclearjock

Thanks Choz.

A belated happy 10,000th!!!


----------



## MADMAX22

nice, hey nuclear is that a picture from you flying or some picture you found


----------



## CWell1337

What you guys think of my score? I'm OC'd to 3.0Ghz, but I still have to play with RAM divider and voltage...

Shouldn't I be getting higher with my video card?


----------



## CL3P20

Heres your answer->
Quote:



Shouldn't I be getting higher with my video card?


6910-> 3d06' 
7900gt vmod'd to 1.4v variable vcore, 2.27v mem
benchd @ 680mhz core / 1850mhz mem

Attachment 35934Attachment 35935
Attachment 35936


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


3DMark06:12022
EVGA 8800GTX 659/2054
E6600 @3.24


Nice...


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CWell1337*


What you guys think of my score? I'm OC'd to 3.0Ghz, but I still have to play with RAM divider and voltage...

Shouldn't I be getting higher with my video card?


Yep, you can do better. I can hit 6400 with my rig.


----------



## CWell1337

OC'd my video card a little and ended up with this.


----------



## tubnotub1

Nice score with that single GTX! Im still trying to hit 15k with my SLI setup... im sure it would help if I had an SLI bridge... grrrr.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CWell1337*


OC'd my video card a little and ended up with this.


Looking good


----------



## CWell1337

Thanks! Just can't get my ram to run where it's supposed to... have it set right now at DDR2-400 4-4-4-12-1T @ 1.925v. Wanted it at DDR2-533 4-4-4-12-2T @ 2.1v but I got a reboot after I got into windows.


----------



## Kamakazi

6578 on my setup just now with vid card at 726x1810, sorry I don't have a screen shot,


----------



## CWell1337

Omg Kamakazi. I can't even see her face and I know you have the sexiest woman alive on your desktop.

SCARLETT!


----------



## tubnotub1

From yesterday. CPU was at 3.7, GPU's were at 635/1010. And I STILL dont have an SLI bridge...


----------



## CWell1337

I hate you...


----------



## Joeking78

Join the club......









My QX6700, Striker and 8800GTX should be here in two weeks. Can't wait to benchmark!!


----------



## DigitrevX

I think I pinned the needle at 4600 on my Mark06 score.

the motherboard doesn't wana clock the cpu any higher than 2.62 stable
and the gpu doesn't want to overclock past 531core and 792memory.


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joeking78*


Join the club......









My QX6700, Striker and 8800GTX should be here in two weeks. Can't wait to benchmark!!


Keep that up and you'll be on the list too...


----------



## galil3o




----------



## atomicfission92

here is mine, stock clocks on the GTX and the 97.02 drivers, just got the GTX installed. Running it with my 3700+ Sandy










Kinda sad about it actually...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


here is mine, stock clocks on the GTX and the 97.02 drivers, just got the GTX installed. Running it with my 3700+ Sandy










Kinda sad about it actually...


*drools*

We get the same CPU score...I though >5,000 was not possible with a single core A64. Good job


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


*drools*

We get the same CPU score...I though >5,000 was not possible with a single core A64. Good job










Yea I know I wish it was higher though..


----------



## Mandar

Weird when my drivers were 93.71 my score was 7676...I downgraded my drivers to 91.47 and my scores jumped to 8162, and this is on a stock system no OC.


----------



## kc-tr

Well, for a min there I was not going to post mine hahaha, now I dont feel so bad after looking around this thread at some of the other scores









3DMark06 Score 2405


----------



## x2addict

Make way for some AGP action! Got 3,603 with my X2 and 7800GS tandem.


----------



## alexisd

Single 7950GT.As long I remove 1 of the 2 I have.I remove for 2nd system.


----------



## atomicfission92

New score. I wanted to get higher then 8000 points, but it didn't happen yet.


----------



## CWell1337

Be nice if I could get over 7k... I doubt I can pull it off though...

6DMark06: 6723 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=708974


----------



## x2addict

Another day on this thread and I'm really starting to feel low! Anybody else with the courage to post their scores alongside these monsters. C'mon now. don't let them intimidate you


----------



## Jakg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Single 7950GT.As long I remove 1 of the 2 I have.I remove for 2nd system.


for gods sake!

I keep trying to keep up with you, because we both have a 7950's - yes, yours has more memory, and had better cooling and a quicker CPU, but still, 1,500 points difference?!?!


----------



## jetboyf16

i need to find the link to the site, but with my e6600 and x1950xtx stock, i got a 6339. Not bad, but am going to oc to 3.6.


----------



## Transonic

6,947... so close to 7k









I'm gonna try some new drivers so I can OC my card higher. I'm maxed out at 1600 on my RAM.


----------



## jr4000watts

jakg is urs SLI because hes running 2 7950 gt's im at school right now 1 of my 7950 gts hits 5845 on 06 with my dual core @ 3.92 il post some pics later tonight oh and my 7950 gt is not voltmoded if thats what ur thinking its at around 623/1.6


----------



## Jakg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jr4000watts*


jakg is urs SLI because hes running 2 7950 gt's im at school right now 1 of my 7950 gts hits 5845 on 06 with my dual core @ 3.92 il post some pics later tonight oh and my 7950 gt is not voltmoded if thats what ur thinking its at around 623/1.6


he WAS running them in SLi and tried to break 10k, and failed, then he gave one (to his son?) and is now on ONE card

My current clocks are 640 MHz Core, 910 MHz Mem (1820 MHz effective, if you want to compare)

Thats using a Zalman Water cooling block connected to a Zalman Reserator with Zalman Ramsinks - Not vModed. Yet.









The 256 Mb versions tend to clock higher (but are slower) than the 512 Mb versions

i used to get 5,020 with my CPU at 2.7 GHz and the GFX card at 600/850, ive yet to bench it with the new overclock i think i will tonight!

EDIT - To answer your question - No, no SLi for me!


----------



## alexisd

No more SLI you rigth here is the last run for today.


----------



## ManDown

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=739230

Got 16479 with QX6700 @ 3.33Ghz and 8800GTX SLI @ Stock


----------



## Jakg

you water cool your graphics card... and its stock? Your a shame to overclock.net - overclock it or leave!


----------



## ManDown

I dont watercool the GPU, just the CPU =P Also, my CPU has enough trouble keeping up with the GPU's as it is lol


----------



## CWell1337

Wow. Well he beat tubnotub1's score! That's frickin' impressive. Not impressive with your hardware lol, impressive that anyone else has the cash to compete with him...


----------



## ATI83

Your PSU can handle 8800GTX SLI with OC?


----------



## CWell1337

Yeah I'm surprised by that as well. thats 4 PCI-E power cables. Didn't know any 700Ws could do that!


----------



## ManDown

Yeah, but the PSU only has 2, so I gave them 1 each, then adapted 4 of the 4-Pin Sockets (2 each) into the other sockets. Since I dont need many of them at all it has worked out fine, and I think maybe as I am not using them on anything else, the PSU is ok to deal with my set up.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CWell1337*


Wow. Well he beat tubnotub1's score! That's frickin' impressive. Not impressive with your hardware lol, impressive that anyone else has the cash to compete with him...


Tubnotub1 won most of his rig. He added just the second 8800GTX I believe.


----------



## Chozart

Mootsfox: that is correct.

Yeah, the 700W GameXStream should be able to handle them at stock... 50A on the 12V rails ain't too bad for a PSU. It might get short at breath when you overclock them though...


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Tubnotub1 won most of his rig. He added just the second 8800GTX I believe.


I didn't say tubnotub1 bought his rig... did I? Uhhh, no. I said THIS GUY had the cash to compete with him and THAT is impressive...


----------



## Chozart

Yes, that is impressive


----------



## Ihatethedukes

He won his rig? WTH? How?


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
He won his rig? WTH? How?

Some Nvidia tour thing. Nvidia reality tour i think it's called.


----------



## ManDown

I wish I won mine =P


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ManDown* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=739230

Got 16479 with QX6700 @ 3.33Ghz and 8800GTX SLI @ Stock

Damn nice score, '06 really loves those quad cores... thinking of getting one, but its a toss up between quad and phase... Im having so much trouble deciding!







Anyways, run all the benchmarks and see where you fall in the top 30 computers!

Finally some real competition


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Meh I got a score of 6165...Maybe another GB of RAM will boost it?

Oh, is it normal to get like 1 FPS during the CPU test?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Comfortably Numb* 
Meh I got a score of 6165...Maybe another GB of RAM will boost it?

Oh, is it normal to get like 1 FPS during the CPU test?

Good score, and Yes. 1 fps on the CPU tests is normal.


----------



## Witchfire

*7449* so far. I think I still have some room left for tweaking yet.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=748375


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchfire*


*7449* so far. I think I still have some room left for tweaking yet.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=748375


What would you recommend doing to get my score to 7000, since you're just over that. I'm getting 2GB Ballistix RAM soon, but besides that I don't want new hardware, I would just do some tweaks.


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Comfortably Numb*


What would you recommend doing to get my score to 7000, since you're just over that. I'm getting 2GB Ballistix RAM soon, but besides that I don't want new hardware, I would just do some tweaks.


Honestly, I just concentrate on the video card overclock. The more I can squeeze out of it, the better.

It's winter... Prop your rig up near a window on a cold night with the window cracked, take the side off your case, and overclock the snot out of it. That's what I used to do with my old Opty 165 + X1900XT rig.

I'm still just starting to do benchmarks with this rig... Just installed the X1900XTX in here yesterday to replace the X1900GT.

The extra GB of memory sure couldn't hurt you. A little higher on the GPU overclock, and a few more MHz from your RAM and CPU, and you should be right there with me.


----------



## atomicfission92

I'm maxed out at like 7904 right now with my rig. Its all CPU limited for me. I know if I push my CPU more I would get a better score.


----------



## Witchfire

I'm just patiently waiting for the R600 GPU and RD600 mobo. Once I get those, I'm hoping to go head to head with a few of the 8800 guys. Until then, I really can't complain about this little rig.


----------



## ManDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


Damn nice score, '06 really loves those quad cores... thinking of getting one, but its a toss up between quad and phase... Im having so much trouble deciding!







Anyways, run all the benchmarks and see where you fall in the top 30 computers!

Finally some real competition










Go for the Quad core!


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ManDown*


Go for the Quad core!










Only way I would seriously consider going Quad was if I could get an ES. This ES I have is doing 3.4 @ 1.288 orthos stable, and 3.8 @ 1.37 orthos stable... once I get phase ill be able to really unleash this proc!


----------



## ManDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


Only way I would seriously consider going Quad was if I could get an ES. This ES I have is doing 3.4 @ 1.288 orthos stable, and 3.8 @ 1.37 orthos stable... once I get phase ill be able to really unleash this proc!


I am a noob, what is orthos? (Hate askin noob questions







)

I am running the qx6700 @ 3.33ghz and have not had any probs.


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ManDown*


I am a noob, what is orthos? (Hate askin noob questions







)

I am running the qx6700 @ 3.33ghz and have not had any probs.


Its ok, we all start at the same place. Orthos is a program that tests your CPU for stability issues while under full load. Basically it runs very complex computations that require full use of CPU cache and processing power. Here is a link. If you can run this program and stay stable for 8+ hours then your rig is considered Solid.: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm


----------



## ManDown

Thanks alot, will test it and let you know the results


----------



## Distraught_Youth

A Buddies Rig.....


----------



## PeteRock187

Just churned out a 7880 with my CPU only at 2.3GHz Not to shabby I dont think.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth*


A Buddies Rig.....











wow dual core reallly reallly helps. I am only getting 7904 with my GTX and sandy.


----------



## noxious89123

4245 here









Will test again when i put in the new mobo/ram/cpu tomorrow.

I think this stupid OEM board moght not have a proper x16 lanes. The scores are just too pants.


----------



## Distraught_Youth

hahaha yeah his rig is wow powerful. It wasn't anywhere NEAR stable at 2.95 though. Got the screeny and then BOOM frozen 15 seconds later.

He's stuck at 2.85 stable


----------



## galil3o

I get 9000+ with an dual core opty at 2.9 and 2 7900gt's, im in linux with no screenshots but thats my score for all its worth


----------



## Murlocke

12,212 for 06.


----------



## Distraught_Youth




----------



## eugenepvd

5250 for 06


----------



## korndog2003

9000 for 06
On my dads c2d 6600 , 2x7950gt sli, 2 gigs of patriot ddr2 667ram


----------



## Distraught_Youth

uh.....somethins wrong with those posts....

Butt with a 6800XT is beating guy with 7950GT?.....negative


----------



## korndog2003

read^


----------



## Distraught_Youth

There we go =)

Patriot man.....BEAUTIFUL choice


----------



## korndog2003

the only thing wrong with his pc is that it is not mine...


----------



## Chozart

Need proof folks.... ORB links or screenies


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Need proof folks.... ORB links or screenies









Yes that's rigth.


----------



## korndog2003

sorry no can do I'm not going up there till the weekend and ill forget by then


----------



## noxious89123

I can't be bothered to provide proof that my score sucks.









Can't wait, mobo should be arriving in an hour or 2.


----------



## Witchfire

Is somebody going to put these scores down on a spreadsheet or something? It'd be nice to do some direct comparisons.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchfire* 
Is somebody going to put these scores down on a spreadsheet or something? It'd be nice to do some direct comparisons.

There is a verified verison somewhere.


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
There is a verified verison somewhere.

Yeah, I remember it, I just can't find it anywhere on the site for the life of me.

I can't seem to find the thread that has the current highest overclocks for each model GPU as well. Am I just blind, or have we lost a few threads here?


----------



## The Viper

finally broke 11K (11,283)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=765032


----------



## garry

I just got 14045 for a first try after doing some overclocking,going to try and beat this soon by doing some more overclocking.


----------



## Chozart

Yup, the onslaught of the 8800's has begun!

Viper: nice score in the total 3DMark benchies! You edged me out but a hair









garry: run all the other 3DMarks and see if you can get the top position in the 3DMark rankings. Plus, please fill out those system specs







I'd like to see alll that good stuff!!


----------



## garry

Yeah i just overclocked it a bit more and got 14236,i think that is my limit now


I am not sure how to use that website but is this the right page
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7171520

or this one http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7171520


----------



## garry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Yup, the onslaught of the 8800's has begun!

Viper: nice score in the total 3DMark benchies! You edged me out but a hair









garry: run all the other 3DMarks and see if you can get the top position in the 3DMark rankings. Plus, please fill out those system specs







I'd like to see alll that good stuff!!

By the way,what do you mean by run all the other 3DMarks,is there other benchmarks in that 3dmark06,the only one i see is the run 3dmark button.


----------



## an51r

he means all the previous years and yah fill out ur system specs i would like to know what accomplished that sweeet score, and heres my sad lil score


----------



## Chozart

Yes, download 3DMark01 SE, 3DMark03, and 3DMark05 also. Run the benchies, and post the total score here:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...fficial+3dmark

You will need published links here...but that's easy. After you run the benchmark, click the 'submit score' button. You will end up in the ORB (after setting an accound up for free). Check the 'publish' check box, and then hit update on the bottom. Then copy/paste the links in the thread I just linked you.


----------



## ultravorx

3dmark06 14118
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...ojectId=770237

fixed


----------



## an51r

ultravorx link broken


----------



## garry

Thanks i see how it works now,i just published my score

14236
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=771707

Yeah i will grab those older versions of 3dmark,i got a full version of 06 with my asus graphics card,but if i download the free versions of 3dmark 2001 and 2003 will they allow me to publish my scores,i was under the impression that only full versions allowed you to publish.

My pc specs are

CPU QX6700 running at 3141mhz
Graphics card Asus 8800GTX [email protected]/1035
Motherboard Asus P5W64 WS Pro
Ram 4GB of G.Skill F2-6400PHU2-BHZ
Harddrive Raptor X WD1500 150GB 10,000RPM
Power supply Enermax Galaxy 1000
Case Coolermaster CM Stacker 830 Black


----------



## Lyoko

3574 oc'ed cpu+gpu all stable


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garry* 
Thanks i see how it works now,i just published my score

14236
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=771707

Yeah i will grab those older versions of 3dmark,i got a full version of 06 with my asus graphics card,but if i download the free versions of 3dmark 2001 and 2003 will they allow me to publish my scores,i was under the impression that only full versions allowed you to publish.

My pc specs are

CPU QX6700 running at 3141mhz
Graphics card Asus 8800GTX [email protected]/1035
Motherboard Asus P5W64 WS Pro
Ram 4GB of G.Skill F2-6400PHU2-BHZ
Harddrive Raptor X WD1500 150GB 10,000RPM
Power supply Enermax Galaxy 1000
Case Coolermaster CM Stacker 830 Black

No, the free version let you publish also. You're limited to 5 scores though







(per version of 3DMark that is). No problem there!


----------



## ultravorx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


ultravorx link broken


i didnt check the publish link, sorry, fixed now


----------



## garry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


No, the free version let you publish also. You're limited to 5 scores though







(per version of 3DMark that is). No problem there!


ok thats good then,i will grab them.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

3.14GHz and 740/850 on my xtx

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=772074


----------



## Chozart

Pretty good for a single X1900.

But 3.14 GHz on the CPU?? That's quite low. You can get higher on that motherboard.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Not with stock cooling









That will be remedied within the week... got a 939 -> universal (AM2-lga775-other)adapter for my TDX block compliments of Danger Den's store. Nice to custom order something and it only cost $15.


----------



## Chozart

There we go!


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Yup, the onslaught of the 8800's has begun!

Viper: nice score in the total 3DMark benchies! You edged me out but a hair









garry: run all the other 3DMarks and see if you can get the top position in the 3DMark rankings. Plus, please fill out those system specs







I'd like to see alll that good stuff!!



Haha I know, It was a promotion present to you!


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


Haha I know, It was a promotion present to you!


Yeah man, I have to say, it wouldnt surprise me if those were some record scores for your setup. AMAZING work!


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


Yeah man, I have to say, it wouldnt surprise me if those were some record scores for your setup. AMAZING work!


Thanks very much, heh maybe Ill get lucky in a few months and win a brand new rig with 9900GTXs in SLI and a oct core CPU...just messin with u.


----------



## mudd

my 06 scores suck. stupid video cards =/


----------



## Chozart

Not bad for an 800









No sm3.0 support... that's your biggest issue there









Viper: I'll try to squeeze... once I get my motherboard back.... grrrr


----------



## Ihatethedukes

7351 - driver tweaks
Compare URL: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=772673


----------



## ultravorx

3dmark06 16329
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=775268

8800gtx sli'd at oc'd speeds 630mhz/900mhz
e6600 oc'd to 3.8ghz on air!!! System wouldnt let me go higher than 1689,lol


----------



## Chozart

Broken link. Use the publish function in the ORB (check the publish box, go down to update, then copy/past the link right under the score - and always right click the link, and select 'copy shortcut')

About the score... decent.... not too bad....

Or rather... OMG!
You just gave my rig an inferiority complex.... I'll just tell it it's 3DMark05 to calm it down









Fantastic score man! Keep it up


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultravorx* 
3dmark06 16329
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=775268

8800gtx sli'd at oc'd speeds 630mhz/900mhz
e6600 oc'd to 3.8ghz on air!!! System wouldnt let me go higher than 1689,lol


That rig is insane.


----------



## jrstang473

Here is a 16480 3dmark 06 on air

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=777347


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrstang473* 
Here is a 16480 3dmark 06 on air

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=777347

Great score JR.Congrats.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

New one!
7687 Baby! 3.2GHz/711-- 766/855
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=814637


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Big strides.... big strides.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=820625


----------



## smash_3000

4699, is this right for my setup.


----------



## Baran

ran it this morning got a 11398


----------



## noxious89123

Smash, get that E6300 into the 3Ghz range!


----------



## mudd

smash, you need to overclock your processor. it'll raise your score quite a bit i think. i think you should be getting around 6k or 7k...


----------



## cjgrosch99

4112 in 3d mark 6


----------



## V8Drover

Just got 6473 before overclocking the graphics cards!


----------



## Wink

7938

with the 7950GX2.. will run again with the dual 7900GTX 512's in SLI

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=727583


----------



## DigitrevX

well I got 4676 with a 3200+ OC @ 2.64 and a single 7900GT KO barly overclocked to 539core and 789mem. Wish I could figure out why my card won't everclock any further than that. I could almost get to 5k if I could...

sm2:2209
HDR:2149
CPU:1037


----------



## CyberDruid

I finally have a rig that will actually run 3DMark06 without crashing!

X2 3800+ @ 2626mhz, 2 x 512 G Skill DDR550, 4 x Raptor RAID10, x1950pro core OCed to 641

4997


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I finally have a rig that will actually run 3DMark06 without crashing!

X2 3800+ @ 2626mhz, 2 x 512 G Skill DDR550, 4 x Raptor RAID10, x1950pro core OCed to 641

4997

Better tweak some more CD! I've got you beat by 1400 points!


----------



## binormalkilla

I had better scores since my OC, but no screeny. Here is my stock score:








I now have my core OCed to 661.5 MHz, no memory yet, but I'm working on that right now! Timings and memory OC. Hey Cyber druid, have those memory timings adjusted yet?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I still can't believe I'm pushing the 8000 point envelop with a single 1900...


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


I still can't believe I'm pushing the 8000 point envelop with a single 1900...


Way to rub it in.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Sorry man, I'm just staring at my monitor while my prime runs for HOURS. It's horrible to not be able to do much for that long but... I don't bench unstable clocks. That's what it costs. Time.

I was looking at HWbot scores for single 1900's and mine should be in the top 10. I'm kinda proud of that.


----------



## korndog2003

MEH... Junky Graphics Card Holding me back


----------



## mustangmandan

My highest score so far. Ended up reverting back to an older nvidia driver that futuremark recommends. 3DMark06 Score 10757

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=829681

E6700 @ 2.95GHz
SLI 7900GTX at 756/1764 according to futurmark, 705/1770 according to GPU overclock software

Any ideas why GPU clocks are different?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Mostly, future mark is ******ed when it comes to detecting your clock speed.


----------



## mustangmandan

oh, thought so


----------



## RoadRebel

I was playing around with ocing my video card tonight.. Got a XFX8800gts upto 620/1030, this is on a e6400 running 3.6ghz...
10784marks.. im fairly happy with that..


----------



## Mandar




----------



## USFORCES

This is all I can get out of the old FX62, for some reason I can't keep my clock above 3200MHz and make it through 06.
I have had it up to 3260MHz and ran 06 before that would put me in the 12's.

11120
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=853193


----------



## smash_3000

This is with my cpu at 2800mhz and 1600mhz fsb. The gpu is at 634mhz and the memory is at 1854mhz. Everything is on stock cooling.


----------



## TransfuSe

running at stock.


----------



## Wink

Got the new rig up and running, ran 3Dmark06 on it..

8251

after a little overclocking to 2.6Ghz, and some GPU tweaks..

8782! I am impressed.

thats with my Zalman9700 off to get to rework the mating surface on a CNC Machine (It wasnt trully flat), and my 800MHZ RAM off for RMA, running on older 533 Stuff, so couldnt clock it much.

I think after I get some cooling back, and my ram than can run 1066 or so.. 9000 isnt out of the question.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/mu...1&c=1130837912

thats the compare before and after.

starting to finally feel good about this setup now


----------



## TransfuSe

Overclocked. Pretty good OC for a stock cooler eh?









Going to overclock my processor later and try for 10k


----------



## Vanorge

pics ....are of today ...although i have installed maze4 on the vga ... no matter what voltage i put on it .. it wont rise above 55c....it is a really good product..

and a pic of my wife...who is patient with me and my overclocking trails.
she's a hottie huh?


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

5384 last night - GPU at 64C and CPU was like 47 ish..


----------



## Wink

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=879000

10176


----------



## PeteRock187

9424 I got a screeny but no time to post it as of yet. BFG 8800 GTX FTW!!!


----------



## KillaKid

11341 - I wanna reach 12000 but doubt I can without a computer upgrade.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7373287

*Edit:*
Overclocked my processor a little bit more, got 11607

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7376285


----------



## Robilar

10745, everything at stock

I'll post my orb score once I get a stable overclock


----------



## Voyager4300

my scores:
3DMark Score2801 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score1238 Marks
SM 3.0 Score1192 Marks
CPU Score777 Marks

thats with the rig in my sig, im gonna put my old 9800pro back in tommorow and see what score i get with that. anyone know if the score i got is right for my rig?

edit: proc is oced to 2.2ghz btw


----------



## Transonic

7103

CPU at 3.51GHz 390x9
4:5 RAM at 975MHz 4-4-4-12
GPU at 705/1640


----------



## PeteRock187

9562 seems the best i can muster with this rig. Huge jump from the 7k i was getting with my dual SLI 7900GT's going to this BFG 8800GTX and for the same price i might add.


----------



## matthmaroo

http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ntitledyv7.jpg

10810 score 1680x1050


----------



## Wil8115

6161 hardly any tweaking, just cpu.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

cpu only at 2.4 but 4919


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...ojectId=896328
6793 on Velocitor at 2688 2 X 7800GT in SLI

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7402032
6807! @ 2710 on Velocitor (I turned off [email protected] LOL)


----------



## CyberDruid

7287!

I did it before the New year! YAY Broke into the 7K realm in a big way!


----------



## stevemc

5870, just ran it. (1280x1024, no OC)


----------



## jstupiansky

3DMark06: 9315. Can't get the graphics memory speed to respond better past 700; core is at 575.


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jstupiansky*


3DMark06: 9315. Can't get the graphics memory speed to respond better past 700; core is at 575.


You might have the most Vista ready system I've seen lol. Just need DX10 now.

My score on my OC to 2.8Ghz on stock vcore:
3DMark06: 6745 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=898692


----------



## cgrado

I <3 keeley. (sorry i just had to say it)

and does anyone else notice that scores sometimes go down when you OC your processor? i know mine did..


----------



## noshibby

not so bad for windows vista if i do say so myself


----------



## Wankerfx

I didn't have the right drivers, here it goes..

Click.

6611 points with my 7900gtx at stock.


----------



## JoeUbi

5175 with everything at stock :<

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...ojectId=904052

Just OC'd the vid card to 585/825 and got 5407

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7413737

With vid card at 585/825 and processor at 2.3 ghz I got 5549

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7413856


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado* 
I <3 keeley. (sorry i just had to say it)

SeXXoR g0d

PS sorry for second post...


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
7287!

I did it before the New year! YAY Broke into the 7K realm in a big way!

*** .... what hardware is this on? Certainly not an AMD chip and a single 1950 pro.... what gives?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
*** .... what hardware is this on? Certainly not an AMD chip and a single 1950 pro.... what gives?


If you looked at the screenshot you would notice that it's an x2 3800+ @2.7 Ghz and a 7800GT @ 475/1105. Also it is plenty possible to do it with the stuff in his sig. That's a good score for the harware...


----------



## Wankerfx

7800gt SLI.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Okay... I can believe that. 7800GTX in SLI that is. There is no way a single PRO and an AMD CPU can score that Joe. MY rig can only score 7900. That's a E6600/1900XTX at 3.8GHz/DDR1060, 4-4-4-12/766/1710 too.


----------



## PeteRock187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
Okay... I can believe that. 7800GTX in SLI that is. There is no way a single PRO and an AMD CPU can score that Joe. MY rig can only score 7900. That's a E6600/1900XTX at 3.8GHz/DDR1060, 4-4-4-12/766/1710 too.

my 6400 stock would score that with 7900gt's in SLI, with a 8800GTX it gets around 9500 at stock.


----------



## CWell1337

Where do you find that "Nvidia MonitorView" like CyberDruid has in his thumbnail image in post #885?


----------



## Cwix

Hmm I wonder if I should be happy with my 7837 score on my rig

Dun tell me to go buy a intel proc... ok.. yes i know you like them, you dont have to share


----------



## Chozart

Cwix: that's looking pretty good. Solid score! Don't mind us benchmark chasers


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cwix* 
Hmm I wonder if I should be happy with my 7837 score on my rig

Dun tell me to go buy a intel proc... ok.. yes i know you like them, you dont have to share

You're also beating CyberDruids score with his X2 @2.7ghz and 2x 7800gtx's in SLI.

=D


----------



## PoisonTail

System Requirements

* DirectX®9 compatible graphics adapter with support for Pixel Shader 2.0 or later, and graphics memory of 256 MB or above.*

i cant even use that proggy becausemyt vid cards are the 128meg versions lol i only bought them to play doom3 the only comp game i play


----------



## Robilar

11225

CPU at 3.2 Ghz (just upped multi to 12x)

GPU upped slightly to 600/925

Tightened ram timing to 4-4-4-12 @ 1T


----------



## KoSoVaR

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=913811

I'm catching up







This is a mixture of my rig and an E6300 but with DDR2 800 from Team Group... it was at 4-4-4-10 at the time. I'm testing it out right now 5-5-5-15 (DDR2 886) and the CPU @ 7x443. I'm pretty sure I can losen the timings up but I doubt I'll catch that X6800







.


----------



## Robilar

that score is with an 8800gtx though not the vc you have listed?


----------



## jstupiansky

Up to 9334 (from 9315) after changing image settings (NVIDIA) to High Performance. (Didn't think this would make a difference; card is already OCed.)


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


that score is with an 8800gtx though not the vc you have listed?



Yea with an 8800GTX, I haven't updated my profile yet. It's a totally new system, anyway.. and I don't have room in my profile


----------



## Xonis

5350

Got the comp today, havn't overclocked it yet. But I thought it would have done better.


----------



## JoeUbi

Got you beat by 205 points







Once your all OC'd, you'll probably get around 6500, maybe 7000. Then I will cry.


----------



## atomicfission92

10124 thats with no overclocking at all.


----------



## jstupiansky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
11225

CPU at 3.2 Ghz (just upped multi to 12x)

GPU upped slightly to 600/925

Tightened ram timing to 4-4-4-12 @ 1T

Robilar - any hang-ups OCing your cpu? Mine goes totally unstable with the slightest increase to FSB. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stormlobster

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7139268
12271 with CPU at 4ghz and GPU 693/1142. Futuremark completely screws up gpu speeds when you get too high!


----------



## Kirgan

3528 stock


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstupiansky* 
Robilar - any hang-ups OCing your cpu? Mine goes totally unstable with the slightest increase to FSB. Any help would be appreciated.

Actually no. Its been pretty straightforward. I've run the system at 7x500 fSB both with my X6800 and my prior E6700 without issues or voltage increases although I did have to run the ram unlinked to do so. I'm currently running only an increased multi to 12x (which is stable). I tried a run a 13x but I think I need more voltage as it boots into windows but demonstrates certain instabilities in benches. If I can get it stable at 13x, I can pretty much do anything I want with my ram in unlinked mode. It should generate some pretty decent overclock benches.

I'm in the process of picking up a raptor x and a silverstone zeus 750w power supply (I need it in order to be able to run 2 8800gtx in sli). Once those are installed, I'm going to try some more tests. I've seen my board hit 534 FSB on air stable on other forums so I think there is still room to play.


----------



## mjoyce91

3202.


----------



## lemmyk

I am a total newbie here, basic computer (view upgrades) nothing overclocked. I came here, and am in wonder of your systems.

I downloaded and ran 3dMark06 for the first time, and was blown away by the utter crappiness of my computer (and I thought it was OK).

My score: 1909

My computer:

2.6HT P4, 2GB PC2700, 5400RPM 120GB Maxtor, 7600GS 256MB, 400W PSU

Defragged, latest drivers, etc...

Here is a question, what can I do on the cheap to boost performance? I am running AGP/PCI (no PCI-E).

I know the answer that you all would like to tell me (garbage this and start over), but that's not an option...

Thanks!


----------



## cHoBomonkey

score: 4657 LINK

All on stock.
And is it regular to have 0-1 fps on the cpu tests with an e6600 at stock?


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cHoBomonkey* 
score: 4657 LINK

All on stock.
And is it regular to have 0-1 fps on the cpu tests with an e6600 at stock?

Yep. I get something like .06 and 1 point something for the CPU tests with my e6400 at 3ghz.

about 6800 on 3dmark06 here...e6400 at 3ghz, multiplier at 8, with 1:1 divider on the 800mhz G.Skill hz's. Evga 7900 GTO at 703mhz core and 1600mhz memory.


----------



## dpawl31

3345.

Running my PD820 [email protected] 3.5Ghz, and have not touched memory yet (running @ DDR2-800 right now)


----------



## dpawl31

Sorry, forgot this.


----------



## broddam

Mine was 7391 with my setup. I dont know enough about computers to know if this is a good enough score for my setup or not. I of course have not OC'd anything and inly the drivers that came on disks are installed.


----------



## Hailscott

This is decent for my setup right?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1012955


----------



## sublime0

specs below here you go SLI


----------



## Jay1ty0

i had 3003 loool


----------



## The Viper

11,453 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=994504


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

16259 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=4244902_1


----------



## mark patterson

11314 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=7723823


----------



## Robilar

14318


----------



## kamil234

if i had a quicker procc it would be better...

8786


----------



## V8Drover

5645

Water cooling and Ram coming tomorrow, will be intersting to see if I can get a significant increase!


----------



## Matsern

My lastest 3dmark06










Note, I have now upgraded my GFX card.

Temp during 3dmark
CPU highest peak : 42 degrees
GPU highest peak : 83 degrees

CPU running at 3.2GHz
GPU running at 620 / 2000
Memory running at 445MHz

Test was done while duelscreen was active, quite usefull for monitoring the temps.. Dont know how much this affects my end result.

I must also add that my trusty computer at work managed a woooping 65 points in 3dmark06


----------



## kornkid4032

I'm having problems with 3DMark06.... I'm not OC'ing anything, yet when I attempt to run it, it crashes and restarts every time without fail.

A search for "problems with 3dmark06" yielded nothing so I'm postin'.

I was wondering if anyone here could take a gander at my specs and tell me what I'm doin' wrong.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kornkid4032* 
I'm having problems with 3DMark06.... I'm not OC'ing anything, yet when I attempt to run it, it crashes and restarts every time without fail.

A search for "problems with 3dmark06" yielded nothing so I'm postin'.

I was wondering if anyone here could take a gander at my specs and tell me what I'm doin' wrong.

Thanks for the help in advance.

Maybe PSU? 550w might be a little low for your system.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Maybe PSU? 550w might be a little low for your system.

Very low considering it's an Ultra X connect rather than something like a PC P&C. I still don't understand dropping $1000 on a CPU but not even $100 on a PSU.

Anyways, what wattage is the TEC rated for and please don't tell me you're running that off the ultra too?


----------



## kornkid4032

Ok, I fixed the whole 3DMARK06 not loading (apparently some drivers weren't playing along too well - I uninstalled CA internet security suite and all is well now).

Well, I _had_ a $300 1KW BFG PSU (believe me, I know how important the PSU is), but my idiot brother got himself in jail so I had to return it to CompUSA to help bond him out... true story. I _thought_ that goin back to my 550W PSU wasn't gonna be a good thing with all the components I have in here.

I didn't realize that the PSU's rating would hinder my score so much though. I got a 7,674 but was expecting a little higher bein that I have a C2E... what really confused me was that both the CPU tests were runnin @ or below 1 FPS!!! Is that normal to have a C2E run that crappy in the CPU tests?


----------



## kornkid4032

My 3DMark06 score...


----------



## kornkid4032

Isn't there some kinda online utility that calculates the required wattage you would need in a PSU based on the specs you enter? Does anyone know where it might be if it does indeed exist?


----------



## Tyrker

The cpu test is actually normal to run at those low fps







.


----------



## kornkid4032

Oh, cool... thanks for the input. But why does it run like that???


----------



## cgrado

Your CPU isn't made to process graphics, etc. It's made to do mathematical calculations. At least that's what i think...anyone else know?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


Your CPU isn't made to process graphics, etc. It's made to do mathematical calculations. At least that's what i think...anyone else know?


If it's fast enough the_* benchmark *_will relieve some pressure off it....
Example a P4 at 3GHZ will usually get a higher frame rate than an AMD at the same clock...go figure


----------



## JBD1986

3dmark06 - I got 11169 with my sig rig

EDIT:

overclocked to 630/2100
3dmark06 score - 11784


----------



## Overclock_Nooby

i got 4350


----------



## TheEddie

6081-6100 here.. Go VMOD go!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
If it's fast enough the _*benchmark*_ will relieve some pressure off it....
Example a P4 at 3GHZ will usually get a higher frame rate than an AMD at the same clock...go figure









Is that what you REALLY meant to say?


----------



## mahtareika

I haven't OC'd this card yet, but, like the results compared to my 800XT.


----------



## alexisd

Card is stock.9601


----------



## RuSo

the cpu does the psychics, and 3d coordinates in 3d games, and graphics cards does all the shadows/lights, texture fills, filters like AA, AF, it also is depending on the game engine ...but correct me if im wrong.....


----------



## kevg73

my system got 5545 with a mild overclock on the gpu and my cpu running @ 3ghz


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

5,360 w/ CURRENT RIG except the 7800gt


----------



## Z3uS




----------



## trekman

Stock setting 10025, overclocked to 3.5 and my GPU I get 12500
I can see big a difference Intel C2d chips VS AMD


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

To update my previous post 17404 with E6700 @4.1 ghz


----------



## mahtareika

uuh... Wow!


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


uuh... Wow!


thanks a lot!


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trekman*


Stock setting 10025, overclocked to 3.5 and my GPU I get 12500 
I can see big a difference Intel C2d chips VS AMD


I got 10,249 today. What was your stragegy to get oc'd to 3.5? I'm quite the noob. I had difficulty today setting CPU frequency from 270 to 300 (windows xp wouldn't restart, so I put the CPU freq setting back to 280). My bios won't allow a multiplier higher than 9









Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mootsfox

6167.

I'll install the new drivers and overclock more, my CPU is still holding me back.


----------



## youngone

14'900 wit sli at stock for now


----------



## Mootsfox

It feels good to beat the conroe people without 8800's


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
6167.

I'll install the new drivers and overclock more, my CPU is still holding me back.

No kidding, you should be topping 7K with those GPU clocks.


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngone* 
14'900 wit sli at stock for now

Hi, would you give a fellow some advice? How'd you OC your conroe system?


----------



## mahtareika




----------



## youngone

houdin, just go into the bios or use ai booster i use ai booster because its easier
just find the right version for your mobo it shouldve come with the mobo disc


----------



## houdin8888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngone* 
houdin, just go into the bios or use ai booster i use ai booster because its easier
just find the right version for your mobo it shouldve come with the mobo disc

Thanks for the reply, youngone. I've recently had major success (in my own eyes) in OCing fsb and cpu using the Manual AI Tuning options in my Bios (increased CPU Frequency to 401 MHz with the Advanced CPU "Ratio CMOS Setting multiplier reduced to 8). Got a stable 3.2GHz with a decent increase in my 3DMark06 score to 10,894).

I got a strange result today when I got bold and tried to increase teh CPU frequency to 435 MHz (3.4 GHz CPU)... they system is running great, but the 3DMark06 scored dropped big time!... down to around 3,400







Not sure why, but trying to understand... Do you think I need more VCore voltage or something else? BTW, i'd increased the VCore voltage setting to 1.3250V. I'm really operating on totally trial and error mode right now.

Don't know anything about AI Booster, but I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 









What did you have your cpu overclocked to?

It's obviously not stock but I can't see it behind the score.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngone* 
14'900 wit sli at stock for now

Nice score. thats the same as I got with a pair of 8800gtx at stock. Do you have an orb link?


----------



## mahtareika

3.54


----------



## civilr

Lol. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1164828

That's right. I am rollin' with the big boys.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Broodman

206

very bad for my pc

really need cash for new GPU

and i dont know how to overclock too


----------



## Nasgul

Well, I got a new card and a new score which I'm pleased but will try harder next time. For now? 615/2000 and 3.0ghz for CPU:










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1183648

I'm yet to test how high I can go with the GPU and CPU. I'll do that some other time, right now I'm playing F.E.A.R. with everything maxed out at 16x12. Cant' believe last time I played F.E.A.R was back in Nov of last year. Oh well.


----------



## Joeking78

Nice score Nasgul

Sweet rig BTW


----------



## veknah

My 3Dmark2006 score is 8398 with o/c, 3Dmark2005 is 13801.


----------



## alexisd

One more here.


----------



## sublime0

4,200 with my sli all oced!


----------



## alawadhi3000

3642 with my 7600GT XXX
907 with my old 7300GS


----------



## calvin924597

4975 for me


----------



## galil3o

im pushing 6500 with one flashed 7900GTO (GTX) and my second one comes today so we'll see


----------



## Nasgul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvin924597*


4975 for me


Links please.

Finally decided to hit the *650/2100* and bench it, so here's my new score (and BTW, at these settings? No artifacts at all):










*And of course, how could I forgot the compare URL*: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1245721

Previous score with 615/2000:


----------



## FrankenPC

11023

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=1142778_1

I just finished stabilizing my 680i with [email protected] FYI: my system would never survive an Orthos burnin.


----------



## Zalezm

Using an x850x OCed, I get 2926. Using an x1650xt at stock, i jumped to 4211
Attachment 41565


----------



## CravinR1

Mid to upper 9000's, i'll find the link later and post it


----------



## sublime0

6,000 stock


----------



## phxtravis

650...but I've got two BFG 7950GT OC's(256mb) on the way, along with an A8N-SLI Mobo.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

10,890 with my current setup, a E4300 @ 3.6 ,EVGA 680i, single 8800GTS 320MB

Compare URL: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1293093


----------



## Modki




----------



## waqasr

hows my score...for my, well, fairly mediocre system


----------



## Mootsfox

6227 - My screenshot doesn't want to upload. [email protected], card at 735.75/841.50, using 7.1 drivers.


----------



## CravinR1

Mid 9000's was with 2500 clock and stock 8800 gts.

This is 2800 mhz and the 8800 at 650/975


----------



## phxtravis

I dropped my 7300GS and got a 7950GT OC, which raised my score from 650 to *5190*.


----------



## sublime0

WEEEEEEEEEE up from 3,500


----------



## Longsh0t

14805 was my last bench. I've done a little more tweaking but haven't run it since though I wouldn't expect to get much more.


----------



## mcogan10

thats impressive...im about to run this test on my dad's stock c2d machine...e6400, 7900gs.


----------



## mcogan10

my dad's stock machine - (ddr2-667, 4-4-4-12, e6400, 7900gs) got 3841 3dmarks. any good for this kind of machine at stock?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcogan10*


my dad's stock machine - (ddr2-667, 4-4-4-12, e6400, 7900gs) got 3841 3dmarks. any good for this kind of machine at stock?


Not bad. Overclocking it should bring it to 5500 range or maybe 6000 depending on the CPU overclock.


----------



## Intervention

I got around 6800 with mine at 3.4Ghz


----------



## mcogan10

this is interesting
i saw that when i got 3841, the nvidia control panel was on high quality instead of the default 'quality" (i usually play cs and set it to high quality). i re-ran the test on "quality", and got 4219 3dmarks. pretty big jump!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## phantomgrave

CPU @ stock and a slight oc on the 7900[563 core/1620 mem]


----------



## mcogan10

looks pretty sweet...ill try it out on my card when i get back to my dorm!


----------



## mcogan10

when you nvidia guys run this test, what performance/quality settings do you have it on (high quality, quality, performance, high performance). when i ran it on high quality, my 7900gs got 3841, but when i ran it on quality (the default), it got 4219.


----------



## veknah

Got myself a new 2006 score:


----------



## mcogan10

thats pretty dirty! nicejob.


----------



## mcogan10

when you guys run this test, in the nvidia control panel, do you run it on default quality, or high quality.


----------



## veknah

ta









EDIT: default settings


----------



## mcogan10

what does it say for performance quality in the nvidia control panel, quality?


----------



## veknah

The settings in my control panel are all application controlled.


----------



## GibbyGano

LOLZ! 2934. I fail.


----------



## s_p_kay

I get 5555 when I run 3dmark06 with normal boot and all the crap & system proc's running. So far can only push clock to 540, mem to 1610 (no mods, stock fan). I imagine I can get some more on the bench numbers by doing a restricted boot and not running all the other garbage during the benchmark run. Also might try some other OC'ing tools since the new NVidia CP overclocking GUI doesn't let me push the core clock past 540 and forces a test (that probably limits speeds so the mfg'er can sell their GTX model to those folks who don't want to figure out a "real" way to OC their board - heheheh).


----------



## Antho

Well I just hit 10949!! Everything stock bar the FX60 which is at 2.75..... I'm thinking there's a bug somewhere.


----------



## phxtravis

Finally got my A8N-SLI MOBO so I "threw" in my extra 7950GT and managed 7615, This is on all stock settings. I am OC'ing the GPU's right now and plan on OC'ing the CPU later.


----------



## sublime0

IM FUC**ed with single core as my x2 4400 i was gonna buy just jumped up to $199


----------



## sreed66

I got 3697 is this on par ?

this is on my C2D OC'ed to 3.6


----------



## cgrado

you mean the rig in your sig? not the one listed as "my system"? A 3.6 6600 and 8800gts should get you 7k+


----------



## xxpinoyxx

my sig rig gets me right under 7100.

e6600 @ 3.6
1GB DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-4
x1900CF @ 685/785


----------



## cgrado

Um... someone in the gfx card comparison thread posted this:
http://level505.com/2006/12/30/the-f...i-r600-test/4/

This is a bench mark of the R600 and 8800gtx, as well as 1950CF and 7950gx2. Does anyone else think these are low scores? Can someone else run similar? or is it so low because it's 1600x1200?


----------



## PCTC2

6887. Rig below. Needs work. Nuff' said.


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


Um... someone in the gfx card comparison thread posted this:
http://level505.com/2006/12/30/the-f...i-r600-test/4/

This is a bench mark of the R600 and 8800gtx, as well as 1950CF and 7950gx2. Does anyone else think these are low scores? Can someone else run similar? or is it so low because it's 1600x1200?



it might be low because its not the default settings probably. but it looks right, in a way..


----------



## alexisd

Stock card and cpu.


----------



## Mhill2029

My results are in my sig..... hope there up to scratch for my system


----------



## Joeking78

Updated...

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8291087


----------



## Longsh0t

Updated score.

15106


----------



## balake777

still running memory on auto (200mhz). Once i get that up to 250 and a 120mm fan on the south bus, think i'll be good until I get a new video card.

Cpu 40 idle 46 under load
Vid Card 47 idle 80 load

A little hot, but hopefully that fan will bring it down a few degrees.


----------



## Housley

Just Scored a 3111. Gonna have to update my Sig. =D


----------



## Shawn156

I scored 8121 with my rig at stock settings.And ram at 4-4-4-12


----------



## ericsemail

I got 10155 w/ my rig.. no overclocking or anything...


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Updated my pc and benched at 3.84 and got 15,621









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1457938


----------



## whe3ls

i got 2134 with my set up below


----------



## 1c0n

limited by crappy ram for now. but its alot more than my p4 got


----------



## jstupiansky

I just reached 9900!
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1476148


----------



## Elyaas

Just scored 8695 on mine









Dono how good it is....is it pretty deece?


----------



## lohoutlaw

Well here,s my 3dmark06 verification link score of *10,620*
Unfortunately it's the best i can do for now do to weather.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8366083


----------



## feniks

hello








mine is not shocking, only about 2508 before I started playing with overclocking the video card.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8448462


----------



## Heru

3DMark06 on defaults @ 1280x720 (widescreen) I'm at 6332 and rising.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

3109.. xD

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8486456


----------



## jonny1989

I got a hard score 1610 is 3dmark 03 off my radeon 9200 se.Ya


----------



## nobrandbali

Run on default







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Yraen

10656









Need to do some more 'clocking

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1500044


----------



## Robilar

Thats a pretty good score for an AMD Yraen. I'm at just over 12K with an X6800 at 3.47 Ghz and my 8800GTX at 615/915. Mind you, I can run at up to 3.9 Ghz on air (at temps I would never consider running 24/7) but still, not far off from the top dual core Intel chip.


----------



## Yraen

Yeah... still tryin to figure out how the overclocking of the vid card works. And have some new CPU settings stressing at the moment


----------



## Heru

Update: 3DMARK06 on defaults @ 1280x720 I'm doing 6907
Last run was 6332, so slowly doing better!


----------



## Swtethan

core 2 duo e6400 @ 3.1ghz + 8800gts 640 @ 600/2000

10117 3dmark06


----------



## Aqualan




----------



## Aqualan

Added a few hundred points


----------



## Aqualan

ok 1 more tweak


----------



## TheLegend

5680 for the rig in system specs.

Hoping to improve with an 8800GTS 640mb.


----------



## whe3ls

i got 2119 on my sig rig


----------



## AvatarShell

I don't get it. So? What use do you get from showing off your Bench results? I am lost. Someone help!


----------



## Special_K

13450, computer in specs
c2d at 3 ghz
8800 gtx sli 640/2010


----------



## Aqualan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvatarShell*


I don't get it. So? What use do you get from showing off your Bench results? I am lost. Someone help!


Well for one, it's pride in what you bought. Second, it helps others decide what to buy, you know, what's worth the money. For example, my score is 1600ish points behind a guy with SLi 8800GTX's. I've always wanted SLi, but never could justify the money. It's comforting to me to see, I wouldn't gain a ton going sli, so maybe I can spend money somewhere else.


----------



## JoeUbi

Aqualan, that score looks kinda low. With a E6300 @ 3.0 Ghz and a 8800GTS 640 MB @ stock. I am able to get ~10500. I'm thinkin you should be able to get at least like 12500 maybe 13000.


----------



## Aqualan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Aqualan, that score looks kinda low. With a E6300 @ 3.0 Ghz and a 8800GTS 640 MB @ stock. I am able to get ~10500. I'm thinkin you should be able to get at least like 12500 maybe 13000.


SLi 8800GTX's getting 13500ish. I'll get it up more though, I'm still running stock drivers. Right now, I'm at 660/2030 @52Â°c GPU loaded. So I have more room. I ran another one a little while ago and hit 11895, so Im moving up.


----------



## tallPaul

good enough for me for now.









4388 - 3dMark06


----------



## youngone

i got 13728 with my setup- qx6700 used the e6600


----------



## isstern35

i got 2376 with my old school athlon xp-m 2500++ and my 6800gs 425/1160
if you guys can tell me how to screenshot i can show you


----------



## Rageaholic

I got 3319 with the system in my sig, everything is stock.


----------



## Aqualan

Woot! Busted 12K


----------



## eternaldj

I got something around 9000 ... too lazy to run it again so back to Albatross!


----------



## sladesurfer

Here you go


----------



## jstupiansky

My best run so far - 10023


----------



## shibby123

finally broke the 10k barrier! hoping to hit around 12k-14k when i upgrade to a e6600 after next major c2d price cuts.. =)


----------



## bradleyl20

CPU and GPUS @ stock speeds


----------



## Acoma_Andy

The score of my old rig is somewhere in this thread also, anyway my current rig does 5489 on 06. Obviously 1GB ram and the graphics card are holding me back, browsing through the last few pages of this topic it almost looks like everyone has a 8800..


----------



## Vanorge

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8575470

3d mark 06=9487

can't wait to get ddr 500.. i can get 2.9 easy ..but my mem fails to keep up ... i have to drop too much of a divider..

in the meantime ..old faithfull lives on!


----------



## Special_K

3dmark06 - 15651
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1561349
Updated score


----------



## Rick Arter

My score was 3336 only ran it on the demo version haven't got the full version, far from done. No OC on the 805 yet just GPU and some other tweaks.


----------



## DJ_GLiTCH

Hi all,

Well my specifications are (just so you know):

Intel Pentium 4 641 3.2Ghz (might overclock it to 4Ghz or higher someday)
Asus P5ND2 SLi Motherboard/Mobo
DDR2 2gb 667 (Dual Channel Kit, 2x 1gb) Kingston RAM
XFX nVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT Extreme (520Mhz Core Clock, 1.5Ghz Memory Clock)
Windows XP Professional SP2
OMNI X51 Case (got all the cool lights, slide panels and 4 fans on the case alone)

Ok... well while I was downloading and installing Counter Strike Source (CSS) through Steam I thought I'd run 3DMark. I got very good results even though I had my computer working. They are:

3DMark2001SE: 23,377
3DMark03: 17,850
3DMark05: 7,303 (I'm very questionable about that result?? I can run in it with full AA and and stuff and still get not go under 25fps??)
3DMark06: 4,294

Not too sure if the 3DMark05 score was right or what but even after the download and installing was done it still stayed around that? Is that a decent score?

Cheers,
Jacob

P.S. Why does everyone have a 8800?! There will be better cards out soon and the price will drop a lot for the 8800... plus I can play any game I want right now fully maxed out (with AA and AF and HDR set to the highest it goes) and I always get around 60 FPS... With FEAR maxed out I got 59 (on average). Quake 4 I'm not so sure about but it's very playable with 16x AA and that so why do you guys need a 8800 if there are no games that can use them for what there designed to be used for yet? (I can run the 8800 nvidia demo's I downloaded... haven't tried them all but the ones I did work fine... so ***. Lol. No difference between my card and yours except for future games and 3DMark??)


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Well with my 1GB of DDR400 RAM, Opty 165, and x1950Pro, I just scored a 4500. I'll post again when I get my new CPU / Mobo / RAM combo this next week.


----------



## lonnie5000

Well here's my score. 8800GTS 320mb at 680/2008 and the Cpu at 2.97. Here's a ORB link and a screenie. So is this decent?
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8613628


----------



## alexisd

3d 06=12096


----------



## Jodym2

First Pass on 3D Mark 06 8882 3D Marks in the 06 Verision
3750 SM2
3745 SM3
2746 CPU

Well with just a little more I could Beat 10K So...
Up to 625 GPU 850 Memory
10110 3D Mark in the 06 Verision
4425 SM2
4349 SM3
2803 C.P.U.

Now I got em Both Singing...CPU's @ 3.47GHz GPU @650 Mem 900

10281 3D Marks in the 06
4351 Shader Model 2
4432 Shader Model 3
3D Mark don't even test for my cards SM 4.0 
3023 C.P.U.

Today I thought I'd see if I could run at 400X9=3.6 GHz it does and 666 GPU 1000 Memory...

10800 3D Mark in 06!
4573 SM2
4695 SM3
3122 CPU


----------



## jstupiansky

10023...link in sig


----------



## Scottmur74

4733 with nothing Overclocked


----------



## TheLegend

11,028 with current system.


----------



## Desperado1987

Without OC : 3518 with this system


----------



## Texican

11767 with this system


----------



## FlaKing

6361


----------



## cgrado

cmon people, we need posts of proof. either the website(orb), or a screenshot after it has run.


----------



## rsfkevski

Hey, it's a hell of alot better than my previous card, 6600GT AGP! Unfortunately I can't OC the video mem AT ALL!

*Edit* Oops forgot link http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1595269


----------



## Texican

little better this time 11717

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8658230


----------



## sladesurfer

here you go


----------



## alawadhi3000

4736


----------



## mcogan10

i got a 4969 w/ slightly overclocked graphics and stock cpu


----------



## jstupiansky

Gave it another run, this time at 3835 Mhz, and picked up 7 points from my last attempt. W00t! (I tried it at 3.9Ghz, but it was a no-go!) I'm happy - scored 10030.








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1702099


----------



## sublime0

8,500 at 2.6ghz


----------



## jonny1989

is that 3dmark 06 basic free or did you pay.Bu the way remonster Iron Maiden is the **** man.


----------



## kevg73

i just ran it with my cpu at 3.2 and my gpu at 636/1624 and i got 6443


----------



## WaterBoy

I backed the memory down alittle.

























120.3 PA thermochill / 1/2" tygon / D5 Pump / DD TDX 775


----------



## cgrado

System specs???


----------



## jstupiansky

Waterboy -- too hard to see. What are you running your cpu at? Is that an 8800 GTS (or 2) ?


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

5134 is my highest so far. I've heard setting your graphics settings to "performance" can yield better results. That or the preset 3dMark06 settings.


----------



## Hailscott

I hit 8800 with my 8800GTS 640. ORB link in sig.


----------



## jstupiansky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
I hit 8800 with my 8800GTS 640. ORB link in sig.

8800 on the 8800? Creepy


----------



## jstupiansky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi* 
5134 is my highest so far. I've heard setting your graphics settings to "performance" can yield better results. That or the preset 3dMark06 settings.









True -- it helps a little.


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstupiansky* 
8800 on the 8800? Creepy









Thats what i thought.


----------



## WaterBoy

Sorry about small print Ill give you a link







My procesor is runing at 3.57 right now. I just dont see the need to take it any higher. My system is rock solid stabile right now and these P5N32 MB are not for beginners. They have major problems in bios settings, which can really make it hard to stabilize your system at first. I work with this rig , not to mention its on 24/7 and its never given me a problem once I nailed the bios settings.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...Screen03-1.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...dMark06pt2.jpg

120.3 PA thermochill / 1/2" tygon / D5 Pump / DD TDX 775


----------



## d3mig0d

10,654? link in the siggy.

I gotta hit the OC a little harder and break 11k. I know I can do it..


----------



## scarface75

Here is what I just got with Cats 6.12 and HIS X1950Pro at 594/770.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8868563


----------



## cjgrosch99

I get 4112 with rig in sig


----------



## cognoscenti

Mine still needs alot of tweaking to get it to its potential and was run only at 3.2 not the 3.48 I usually run at.


----------



## d3mig0d

It's interesting to see the performance difference in SLI'd vs single cards.

I would like to see a stock SLI 8800GTS 320mb, though. I'm not sure, but I doubt they'd get much more than I'm pushing now.


----------



## NCspecV81

Opteron 170 @ 2.95ghz 8800gts 320mb

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8886246


----------



## USlatin

Look below... *9747 with one GTS 320MB*
I don't think that with numbers like this I can justify getting a GTX to get only 13k when it is so much more $$$ or to get a second GTS and only get half the power it holds out of it... it doesn't mean I don't want it, but how can I sell that to the boss?


----------



## d3mig0d

Well, hell, I'm pushing almost 11k. I think I could easily push 11k with a little more aggressive OC. I might work on that later tonight just so it's done. An 11k for a GTS 320mb. Maybe I could get 11.5 hah


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3mig0d* 
Well, hell, I'm pushing almost 11k. I think I could easily push 11k with a little more aggressive OC. I might work on that later tonight just so it's done. An 11k for a GTS 320mb. Maybe I could get 11.5 hah

did you do a voltage mod? or you just got lucky?

what are your numbers? I am at 630-1030 and I can't get past 630


----------



## WaterBoy




----------



## IceDon

mines with no ocing yet...........4380...........pretty low eh.


----------



## d3mig0d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


did you do a voltage mod? or you just got lucky?

what are your numbers? I am at 630-1030 and I can't get past 630


Nope, no voltage mod. I'm too scurred to do any physical modding.

I was running 660/1020? I think in that OC, but backed it off a bit cause it was a tad unstable after I played STALKER for a couple hours. It didn't like 666/1035, nor 663/1035, but I got lazy and stopped there and went back to uh, 655/1025.


----------



## USlatin

wow... 660.... I am the guy with the slow E6300 and aparently also the guy with the slow GTS 320


----------



## d3mig0d

Well, it's not exactly stable at 660. Just enough to run 3dmark, I think.


----------



## grumpygus

4350. Pretty solid for a 7600 me thinks.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3mig0d*


Well, it's not exactly stable at 660. Just enough to run 3dmark, I think.


Mine won't even stay though... I get a frozen computer right away at 635


----------



## d3mig0d

Ouch. That's unfortunate.


----------



## RTWilliams2

I have a question, do you guys that use 3DMark06 have the Basic or Advanced edition?

I'll post my score in a bit after I run it. This will be my first time running it on Vista.

Edit: Well after looking through the thread I see most use the Advanced edition.


----------



## d3mig0d

Well, everyone still uses the stock settings as far as I know.. Unless I missed a memo somewhere.


----------



## cognoscenti

Nice waterboy!


----------



## equetefue

18,447 in Mark05'

10,643 in Mark06'


----------



## NCspecV81

i ran my 8800gts at 655/1055 clocks - i have not tried 660 though


----------



## d3mig0d

Yeah, mine doesn't like 660 too much, one of these days when I'm not super overloaded with homework (a month of c++ in one week, ugh.. procrastinating is my worst enemy) I'll see what I can push out of this thing, I'm determined to break 11k if it means SUICIDE RUN!

Not really, I'm not that crazy.


----------



## RTWilliams2

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1176963774


----------



## d3mig0d

RT, is that completely stock?


----------



## RTWilliams2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3mig0d* 
RT, is that completely stock?

Yes it is.


----------



## d3mig0d

Cool, thanks, good to see the comparison between a stock rig faster than mine!


----------



## RTWilliams2

Do you think my score should be higher?


----------



## equetefue

you overclocked RT ?


----------



## d3mig0d

Um, I wouldn't know, that would sound about right though because my E6600 and 8800GTS 320MB STOCK pulled about 8300.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RTWilliams2* 
Do you think my score should be higher?


----------



## RTWilliams2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *equetefue* 
you overclocked RT ?

No, everything is at stock settings.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RTWilliams2* 
Do you think my score should be higher?


I'm sure if you OC that thing youll be hitting 12-14k in the matter of 30 seconds worth of adjustments.


----------



## equetefue

nope...that's is low ..

I hit 10,643, but then again i'm overclock on both cpu and card


----------



## equetefue

he should hit at least 2k more with adjustments


----------



## NCspecV81

after hearing of you guys' scores w/ C2D's - i feel fortunate to even hit 10110!


----------



## RTWilliams2

Let me OC to 3.4ghz and see what I get. I'll post screen when I'm done.


----------



## equetefue

downlaod Ntune and atitool and overclock them ... you'll be very happy


----------



## RTWilliams2

http://www.overclock.net/newattachme...anageattach&p=

That is with my cpu OC to 3.4GHz.


----------



## d3mig0d

Yeah, that looks about right for the increase in CPU.

Now get that monster video card overclocked! See it's true potential!


----------



## RTWilliams2

Before I OC the video card I need to find a program that will let me control the fan.

Edit: Is ATITool the best program to use for video card OC? If so, what's the latest version?


----------



## d3mig0d

I use RivaTuner to control my fan and OC my video card.

ATITool is probably a better OC tool since you can check for artifacts and such..

The latest version, well the version I use is.. 0.27


----------



## USlatin

I'd set the clocks with Riva Tuner and check for artifacts and monitor temps with ATItools


----------



## d3mig0d

^^ That's what I do.

Also, to set the fan speed in Riva..

When Riva is open and you're looking at the "Main" tab, click the little arrow next to the TOP "Customize.." and then click the picture of the little video card. From there, it should show fan speeds, adjust it, make sure to hit "Save" and check the box that says Apply on Startup. Hit ok.

Bam, fan speed permanently set, so long as you've booted into windows.

I can hear it speed up everytime windows loads.


----------



## lohoutlaw

BFG8800GTS 640MB PCIe @ 649/902
E6600 @ 3400Mghz
Score 11087


----------



## JoeUbi

8800GTS @ 650/1025
E6300 @ 3.06
DDR2-800 5-5-5-15

That's just the start too... FYI those are 24/7 clocks. No suicide benchmarks here, still workin on that comp. So you can expect more soon.


----------



## TaiDinh

11,094 http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8872772

8800GTS 640MB: 655/2040
E6400 @ 3.28Ghz


----------



## d3mig0d

Yeah people need to specify which 8800GTS they're using..


----------



## d3mig0d

11134

The ONLY difference between my previous score, 10654 and my new, 11134?

NEW Drivers, OH and I actually have LESS OC. The 10654 was made with 660/1020, the 11134 was made with 650/1020.

Drivers = amazing.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3mig0d*


11134

The ONLY difference between my previous score, 10654 and my new, 11134?

NEW Drivers, OH and I actually have LESS OC. The 10654 was made with 660/1020, the 11134 was made with 650/1020.

Drivers = amazing.


U kiddin'? What drivers? New ones that just came out like this week? Or you never updated the drivers till now?

Post a link please!


----------



## d3mig0d

The new ones this week, yeah. the 158.19 or whatever.

Link IS up. Works for me anyway, is it b0rked?


----------



## USlatin

no I meant link to the drivers, lol I'll find them, thanks though! I hope to get an improvement!


----------



## d3mig0d

Oh. Here you go

http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## madmanx1x1

5766
With my sig rig


----------



## USlatin

FYI the new drivers crashed and burned my computer!!!!

I had to install from the CD again... very nasty crash, scary!


----------



## d3mig0d

Really? Dang that sucks.

I'm not sure, but I think these drivers are limiting my OC fairly hard. I haven't had the time to sit down and figure out what the problem is exactly, but my suspicion is the drivers.


----------



## WaterBoy

This score with the new beta drivers 158.19.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

7830 with rig below.


----------



## Syrillian

Here is an updated score w/ the 158.19 Drivers

CPU is at 3.52 not 3.6, and GPU is at 636/1050....







or was it 650/1050...









Anyhooters, this what I got.


----------



## Intervention

10,450 for me


----------



## USFORCES

14675
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1751469


----------



## kevg73

wow enterprise you should really be getting a higher score with that card but the cpu is prbably holding it back i guess

i got 6443 with the rig below and 93.71 drivers (froze in the middle of the test with the 158.19's)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


14675
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1751469


Niiiiiiice.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

For rig in sig.


----------



## trendy

How does your RAM effect your score?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Niiiiiiice.










THX, 
I've only ran it a couple of times should be at 15000 soon and if I go sli I'm hoping for 18,000+


----------



## 1c0n

6687 in 3dm06. at 3.15ghz. x1950xt 668/945


----------



## USlatin

Hey guys, how the hell did that guy get 24k?

Two volt-modded GTXs?


----------



## pjlietz

My latest was 12,232.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1751145


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1754409
i broke 6k running 4.61ghz i thk and my gpu at 671 and memory 880 i thk.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Hey guys, how the hell did that guy get 24k?

Two volt-modded GTXs?


Volt mods and a little liquid nitrogen.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Volt mods and a little liquid nitrogen.


ok, so that's bull... I mean not bull, but not a playing rig... what are the highest 24/7 scores at now?


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


ok, so that's bull... I mean not bull, but not a playing rig... what are the highest 24/7 scores at now?


Mine's a playing rig.







And it's a stable 24/7 setup as well.

(Mind you, mine is the SLOWEST in that vidcard category, ORB says.)


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


ok, so that's bull... I mean not bull, but not a playing rig... what are the highest 24/7 scores at now?


For Kingpin to get 24,000 he needs it but all he does is bench tests I think.

To get really higher scores you crank up the MHz.

Mines 2666MHz stock but I run mine at 3000MHz 24/7 which is 13200 when I bench test I raise it as high as I can to get 14675 thats what most do, not good for 24/7 use though.


----------



## onisakana

4480 
see below or link for specs http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=8819893


----------



## USlatin

What I mean is what is the highest 24/7 3Dmark06 score... So I guess the best score achieved with a phase cooler with a top of the line Intel on a good sample chip with two good sample SLI'ed GTX's all OC'ed with the best cooling kit available... and volt modded... you know what I mean, the highest 24/7 3Dmark06 score without Nitrogen


----------



## Est.1885

Here are my scores everything stock.

3dmark 05 12649
3dmark 03 29274
3dmark 06 8302


----------



## lohoutlaw

11,214

This would be after getting my system to 3.5Ghz


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


THX, 
I've only ran it a couple of times should be at 15000 soon and if I go sli I'm hoping for 18,000+


Im hoping to get a 2nd GTX and either a QX6700 or QX6800 until the new Penryns come out.
Its a bit wasteful though...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


What I mean is what is the highest 24/7 3Dmark06 score... So I guess the best score achieved with a phase cooler with a top of the line Intel on a good sample chip with two good sample SLI'ed GTX's all OC'ed with the best cooling kit available... and volt modded... you know what I mean, the highest 24/7 3Dmark06 score without Nitrogen


Yeah although impressive the nitrogen setups etc etc are not what I call real world day to day PCs.
I give more kudos to the top scoring air cooled setups.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


What I mean is what is the highest 24/7 3Dmark06 score...


Well according to HwBot ((bench competition)) it looks to be 19,050
http://www.hwbot.org//hallOfFame.do?...plicationId=12

And 24,419 at 3dmark06 website
http://www.futuremark.com/community/...fame/3dmark06/

Good luck


----------



## Special_K

Quote:



Yeah although impressive the nitrogen setups etc etc are not what I call real world day to day PCs.
I give more kudos to the top scoring air cooled setups.


15704 air cooled


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Im hoping to get a 2nd GTX and either a QX6700 or QX6800 until the new Penryns come out.
Its a bit wasteful though...

Yeah although impressive the nitrogen setups etc etc are not what I call real world day to day PCs.
I give more kudos to the top scoring air cooled setups.


Waaaait a minute? What happened to your SLI'ed 640MBs? When did you get a GTX?







That's hilarious cause if you get the 24" and you get the Quad we might end up having the same rig... But if you get a second GTX, well I won't... not till they get super cheap cause it is a waste... a card that gives you 11,000 stock is not meant to add only 6,000 to your bench when OC'ed...

I agree, I like the idea of OC'ing for sport and what not, but I also appreciate "real" computers... though I prefer water cooled... Though I don't know if there will be a need since Quads must run only a bit hotter than Duos... I say that cause I haven't heard about any problems cooling them...


----------



## MADMAX22

oh well my poor 7900gt has been delegated to old school it seems, anyways i got 3dmark06 6382 (cpu score was 3382), not to bad i guess

this was at 24/7 oc settings cpu at 3960mhz, vi card at 656/713


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
oh well my poor 7900gt has been delegated to old school it seems, anyways i got 3dmark06 6382 (cpu score was 3382), not to bad i guess

this was at 24/7 oc settings cpu at 3960mhz, vi card at 656/713

rofl you got over 50% from your CPU!!! hahaha cool!


----------



## MADMAX22

lol yeah i guess thats my system telling me it needs an upgrade, i got about 3 months before i can upgrade my vidcard and then ill have to decide on what to dish out the dow for


----------



## USlatin

an EVGA GTS 320MB if your monitor is under 1680 x 1050... then you get 90-days to look at prices drop and figure out if you want to step up to a GTX...


----------



## bluthammer

my first score was 6122 ok..
THen i tried to tweak my system and my score went down to 4300!! I need a good shrink or some tehcnical help


----------



## thenailedone

2579... err...


----------



## tangjuice81

7545, I just OC my FX-55 got it running at 3.0ghz and this is my mark. I had a 7266 yesterday. A little jump not bad. I redid my 3dmark test and here it is.


----------



## Syrillian

I was able to squeeze another 5 points....









12765



E6400 @ 3.52
8800GTX @ 655/1055
DDR2 6400 @ 880

I would like to eek out another 235 points.... but I don't think so..


----------



## WaterBoy

Just got 15442 with the new beta drivers out. 158.19


----------



## StormX2

lol i got a 8337 =/

i need to get pimpin, make some dough of da hoe.
then i to can have a nice score


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
2579... err...









Up too 2613... 7600GS just isn't up to the task







(but I'm sure I can squeeze even more from it







)


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualan* 
5319
Oc'd to 4.0ghz, all specs below.
I love this new 7900gt co

Thats really low for your setup


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
THX,
I've only ran it a couple of times should be at 15000 soon and if I go sli I'm hoping for 18,000+


My next buy is a QX6800 to go with my 2nd GTX this week.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaterBoy*


Just got 15442 with the new beta drivers out. 158.19


With a single 8800*GTS* ???


----------



## tangjuice81

I went ahead and got another x2 and I jumped from 7545 with my [email protected] to a 7948 with a x2 [email protected] 2.4ghz. Dual core is definitely better! That's nice, for me! Here's the link
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9075159

Alright, addicted maybe! But my score just jumped up to 8285 at 2.5ghz.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


For rig in sig.



your link doesnt work for me? i was kinda curious to see what you got considering we have similar setups.


----------



## JoBlo69

6363 with my sig rig... cpu at 3.6 ram at 1100mhz and the video card at 675/1800


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Up too 2613... 7600GS just isn't up to the task







(but I'm sure I can squeeze even more from it







)


7600GS core up to 500/mem up to 970... score 2755...


----------



## cgrado

5052
About 750 higher than with my old CPU.


----------



## StormX2

ive nevewr OC'd a vid card hehe

it scares me for some odd reason =(

anyway sig rig got a 8337 stock 8800 gts 640


----------



## tangjuice81

Sorry about the link. Something is up with my Approved drivers, even though I have the right drivers it's still saying I need the same driver. I am leaving my memory on auto. I made a small adjustment to the memory to keep it stable ([email protected]) and that took my score down. So I kept it at auto and it went up to past the 8000's.


----------



## prestontrogden

4310 cant wait to get the c2d, wonder how high it will raise it?


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
THX,
I've only ran it a couple of times should be at 15000 soon and if I go sli I'm hoping for 18,000+

You should easily be able to break 18K, our shop pc did with same chip as yours and 2 EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB. We got ours up to 18,551.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
Up too 2613... 7600GS just isn't up to the task







(but I'm sure I can squeeze even more from it







)

Up and up...







3076







... core from 400 to 650 (thx to ATItool...which was stable to 680 so maybe...







)... pity I can't get my memory above 970...


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prestontrogden* 
4310 cant wait to get the c2d, wonder how high it will raise it?

probably pretty high. I got a similar score and my E6600 raised my score by about 600 points.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
My next buy is a QX6800 to go with my 2nd GTX this week.

You need to tell me what you do and how I can do it... lol


----------



## NCspecV81

update on my score -

3DMark Score10398 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score4846 Marks
SM 3.0 Score4752 Marks
CPU Score2369 Marks

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9089287


----------



## losttsol

3258!

Have gotten a bit over 3500, but that was with an unstable overclock. That is my legit score stable.


----------



## fxgeek

I Only Get 9,400 On 3dmark 6 I Think I Should Be In The 11,000 Area I Dont Know Why I Get This Low Score I Upgraded To A Bfg 8800 Gtx Oc Edition I Expected Over 10,000 Score At Least.with Quad Core At 3.2ghz And 8800 Gtx = Over 10,000 But I Was Wrong .....


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fxgeek* 
I Only Get 9,400 On 3dmark 6 I Think I Should Be In The 11,000 Area I Dont Know Why I Get This Low Score I Upgraded To A Bfg 8800 Gtx Oc Edition I Expected Over 10,000 Score At Least.with Quad Core At 3.2ghz And 8800 Gtx = Over 10,000 But I Was Wrong .....


yeah dude you should be nailing 12-13k!


----------



## kingsnake2

only like a little over 1000 lol


----------



## d3mig0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fxgeek* 
I Only Get 9,400 On 3dmark 6 I Think I Should Be In The 11,000 Area I Dont Know Why I Get This Low Score I Upgraded To A Bfg 8800 Gtx Oc Edition I Expected Over 10,000 Score At Least.with Quad Core At 3.2ghz And 8800 Gtx = Over 10,000 But I Was Wrong .....

Yeah, something is very wrong there. I was getting 8500 with a stock e6600 and stock 8800gtS 320mb.

With 3.2 e6600 and overclocked 8800gts 320mb I was over 10K myself.


----------



## 3$steak

here is mine







http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1847190


----------



## Hailscott

my new score is 10364 with my C2D with 512mb ram..lol and oc'ed to 2.8

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1847263


----------



## 3$steak

bumped my old mark up a tad http://service.futuremark.com/compare?c=2823766_1


----------



## Kai-

3DMark Score10855 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score4991 Marks
SM 3.0 Score4727 Marks
CPU Score2708 Marks

With [email protected] and 8800gts 320mb @ 648/1998

ORB Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1847930


----------



## Edstrung

In mah siggggg


----------



## fxgeek

now i got 9,000 3dmark 6


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fxgeek* 
I Only Get 9,400 On 3dmark 6 I Think I Should Be In The 11,000 Area I Dont Know Why I Get This Low Score I Upgraded To A Bfg 8800 Gtx Oc Edition I Expected Over 10,000 Score At Least.with Quad Core At 3.2ghz And 8800 Gtx = Over 10,000 But I Was Wrong .....

There is something strange there.

Did you OC the GPU? if so what settings?


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fxgeek*


now i got 9,000 3dmark 6


You running XP or Vista?


----------



## tangjuice81

8755, this link should work I updated the drivers, again! Validated!
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp

I know, but this get me a better memory OC rather than at a 2.8 with little or no memory OC.


----------



## aaronman

5510 on my 7900GS!

Weird because I ran it once and I got 3999, then restated my computer and got 5510... whatever


----------



## B-80

6432


----------



## tangjuice81

8858, found out what was my problem. It was better to have my multiplier at 10 with my FSB 280, 266mhz on my memory, gave me 2.8 with 8858 mark.


----------



## ThePope

all stocks LMAO!


----------



## Hailscott

New score with CPU @ 3019mhz. GPU @ 650/2000
10768
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1861081


----------



## KILLDEER

6570 with sig rig, 1950 xt oced to 688/990.


----------



## loyolacub68

Hey guys, I got a score of around 4873 with 3dmark06. Doesnt that seem a bit low? I have my computer OC'd to 3.4Ghz. Here is some other data.

System 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Manufacturer System manufacturer 
Model System Product Name 
Total amount of system memory 2.00 GB RAM 
System type 32-bit operating system 
Number of processor cores 2 
64-bit capable Yes

Storage 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total size of hard disk(s) 233 GB 
Disk partition (C: ) 85 GB Free (233 GB Total) 
Media drive (D: ) CD/DVD 
Media drive (E: ) CD/DVDCD/DVD

Graphics 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter type NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 
Total available graphics memory 751 MB 
Dedicated graphics memory 256 MB 
Dedicated system memory 0 MB 
Shared system memory 495 MB 
Display adapter driver version 7.15.11.65 
Primary monitor resolution 1440x900 
DirectX version DirectX 9.0 or better

Are there any drivers that I need to download? I have a 7900GS and the driver version in windows says 7.15.11.65. What should I be getting and what other drivers need to be updated? Also, could my OC be affecting my score?


----------



## calvin924597

Check in my sig.

My score went up over 1000 points from XP, and I turned down my OC...

My goal is 12k.


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loyolacub68*


Hey guys, I got a score of around 4873 with 3dmark06. Doesnt that seem a bit low? I have my computer OC'd to 3.4Ghz. Here is some other data.

System 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Manufacturer System manufacturer 
Model System Product Name 
Total amount of system memory 2.00 GB RAM 
System type 32-bit operating system 
Number of processor cores 2 
64-bit capable Yes

Storage 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total size of hard disk(s) 233 GB 
Disk partition (C: ) 85 GB Free (233 GB Total) 
Media drive (D: ) CD/DVD 
Media drive (E: ) CD/DVDCD/DVD

Graphics 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter type NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 
Total available graphics memory 751 MB 
Dedicated graphics memory 256 MB 
Dedicated system memory 0 MB 
Shared system memory 495 MB 
Display adapter driver version 7.15.11.65 
Primary monitor resolution 1440x900 
DirectX version DirectX 9.0 or better

Are there any drivers that I need to download? I have a 7900GS and the driver version in windows says 7.15.11.65. What should I be getting and what other drivers need to be updated? Also, could my OC be affecting my score?



Need a better GPU. That is what is holding you back.


----------



## BrinNutz

10111 here..Last summer before C2D was out..


----------



## ktrizzle

Well I have to say I am totally disappointed I got around 1200 3d mark 2006 score my freaking computer...I wonder how experts got 9000 or more...any suggestion?


----------



## kevg73

new graphics card... simple as that


----------



## ericeod

I scored 9336 with my E6600 clocked at 3.24GHz and 8800 GTS 640MB at stock.


----------



## d3mig0d

Yeah, graphics card makes all the difference. An 8800GTS will get you 8500ish stock, OCed can pull just about 12,000.


----------



## Special_K

e6600 @ 3.6 and GTX at 655/1055 I got 12,830 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1848819
SLI same clock I get 16037. That doesnt seem to be the 1.5x to 1.9x performance gain that the piece of paper describing SLI stated. 1.25x =/


----------



## tangjuice81

With my single 8800gts OC 640, I got 8858 with my CPU OC'd to 2.8. I wonder what will happen if I pushed it to 3.0? Still 34c idle at 2.8, which is really condisdering from 2.2 to 2.8.


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktrizzle* 
Well I have to say I am totally disappointed I got around 1200 3d mark 2006 score my freaking computer...I wonder how experts got 9000 or more...any suggestion?

Better gfx card... lose the c2d get the new amd cpu when it comes out ( 50+ % faster than intel).


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThePope* 
Better gfx card... lose the c2d get the new amd cpu when it comes out ( 50+ % faster than intel).

How do YOU know it's 50%+ faster before it comes out?


----------



## calvin924597

Just ran 3dmark06 with the 160.xx beta drivers, and got 11378.


----------



## nuclearjock

2x 8800gtx sli @652/1027
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1854653


----------



## Lemondrips

Scored 3951 New to O'cing so i could probly go higher. Went from 2.2mhz to 2.6mhz

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o.../Benchmark.jpg


----------



## USFORCES

18153 second try








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1915235


----------



## calvin924597

Nice score USFORCES!









I get 11k with my 8800gts. Check in teh sig.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calvin924597* 









Nice score USFORCES!









I get 11k with my 8800gts. Check in teh sig.









THX,
I hope to hit 19000 soon, still needs some tweaking.


----------



## 3$steak

2 gts 320mb in sli http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1915686


----------



## lachanceent

New system in my sig 7995 stock. now time to tweak


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
18153 second try








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1915235

Nice work!
















I did a comparison in the Orb and the difference in your score and mine is all in the CPU score.

06 benefits from quads and in your case 2200 extra points!

Only way of getting near that with an E6600 like mine is to have it over 4ghz on phase etc etc....


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Nice work!
















I did a comparison in the Orb and the difference in your score and mine is all in the CPU score.

06 benefits from quads and in your case 2200 extra points!

Only way of getting near that with an E6600 like mine is to have it over 4ghz on phase etc etc....


THX cognoscenti,
You have been getting some killer scores,









It's hard to get high overclocks on the quad cores, they get pretty hot even on water. 
I have been running the test on a bad hardrive raid went out lastweek and I have been using one of the drives I think thats why my scores aren't that great and it failed lastnight, today my 250 seagates should be here and I can re-run tests.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


18153 second try









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1915235


Good scores USforces.You using the 158.18 drivers?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

here's mine
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1921887
12637


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Good scores USforces.You using the 158.18 drivers?

YES,

18873









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1925648


----------



## Drax

Like 5538 stock.


----------



## shajbot

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9221360

~5500 3dmarks06 for an AGP system.


----------



## USFORCES

There we go *19034*









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1926197


----------



## Special_K

USFORCES FTW







Great job. I'm trying for about 16.6 currently. I know I can get it when my cpu cooling tower gets here.


----------



## Soulclaimer

5015.
Single cores doomed @06...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1066435


----------



## cognoscenti

The cpu makes the big difference at the top end of 3dmark06.


----------



## Kindredice

Just ran it an hour ago to see if Raid0 changes anything,10268

Didnt go hardcore its too hot here,Setup was *[email protected] *8800gts [email protected]/1800 *Geil Ultra DDR2-916mhz 4-4-4-12 *Samsung 2x120 8mb SataII Raid0

I'm sure i can pass 10500 easy just need to get my 20" blower out


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


The cpu makes the big difference at the top end of 3dmark06.


Yes it does, 01se is killing me what drivers are you using?
Highest I can get is 71,300 @ 3.8GHz you think I could do better because I can hit 70,500 in 03.


----------



## OCNHWbot

Yes, there are some great scores here and systems...









The Quads make a significant impact on 3DM06.. oh and don't forget to get your results on the bot too ... help OCN up the ladder


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCNHWbot*


Yes, there are some great scores here and systems...









The Quads make a significant impact on 3DM06.. oh and don't forget to get your results on the bot too ... help OCN up the ladder










Your really going to see it when 3DMARK07 comes out.


----------



## mcogan10

5286 w/ cpu at 2.4 ghz (stock cooling), and gpu at max stable overclock of 540/840


----------



## cognoscenti

lol I'm holding a real good ace up my sleeve for when 07 comes out.....hehe


----------



## thr33niL

Just ran a 5998. Not too bad for a system pushing a year old.


----------



## Blade

stock gpu and cpu @ 2.6

5739 points


----------



## H3||scr3am

11,638 Marks - SRY BOYS, but thats stock...will refine when i get my water loop, and then the OCs will come... still waiting on reservoir! GAH! D-Tek customs....but the Fuzion is sexai...


----------



## thr33niL

Do you think my CPU is holding me back or is that a decent score for my setup?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

if your only getting 5900 with 2 7950s i get 6000 with my 1 7900gs with my pentd running 4500mhz and the gpu and memory of gpu overclocked 100-200mhz.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1754409


----------



## DarthZombie62

11430


----------



## Zeus

Here's my latest.... its pretty crap....
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=605318


----------



## Desperado1987

I can't wait untill I know mine...still waiting for a good card and my RAm will arrive friday


----------



## Lancer33

Can't compete with the Intels, but not bad for an AMD.

10145

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9198109


----------



## DELL-HATER

114 for my dell!

W00t!

Dell-Hater


----------



## Hailscott

Not bad @ all. But I get a higher score with my GTS. The cpu is a big improvement over my old AMD rig.


----------



## Lancer33

Quote:



Not bad @ all. But I get a higher score with my GTS. The cpu is a big improvement over my old AMD rig.


__________________

My GTX is at stock 575/900. When I OC it to any level my scores go down so I am assuming that I'm CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## Voidsplit

13054- lots of overclocking


----------



## trendy

*5594* - 3.6ghz CPU, slightly slower GPU overclock than the OC in my sig.

So far, that is the highest I can get with Vista.

Highest in XP - *5702*


----------



## lohoutlaw

15,300 with a couple of 640MB 8800GTS's.
Still got room to work, but it's to warm were i live.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9317681


----------



## endo

1407 because of my stupid video card, but that is up from like a 500 on my old rig


----------



## mariogreymist

http://service.futuremark.com/compar...2038480 


Getting the E6600 tuned...we're at 3.1 GHz and benching @ 10,571.


----------



## whitt_flunky

3658.


----------



## JoeUbi

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1349090

10414

E6300 @ 3.06
Corsair Dominator @ DDR2-800
8800GTS @ 650/1025
Asus P5N-E SLI

That was like 3 months ago on a computer I built for a friend... I havn't had my hands on that computer again since, was only able to pop the RAM up to DDR1000, didn't run '06 on it though. Probably going to finish the job soon since summer is coming. Hoping for ~3.4-3.6 on the CPU and a little higher on the RAM and Video Card. I'm hoping to break 11K.


----------



## superon

3707 with my s939 3500+. not bad not bad...


----------



## RaiDer

3DMark06: 10888
PCMark05: 8300

I did create images of my results I can't find them atm, I'l re-test and edit later.


----------



## Chickenman

6800 is my best - need more poawaaaah

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1883355


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

8,385 with my CPU overclocked @ 2.4ghz, about 7,000 with my CPU at stock speeds..

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9427357


----------



## jonny1989

I got a score of 5600 with the bata drivers.


----------



## Micke_2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


4046 at stock.


WHAT!? Is that on highest settings possible?


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonny1989*


I got a score of 5600 with the bata drivers.


Have you got a 3d mark link dude? Would like to see the difference between my 7900gt at stock and the 8600gt.


----------



## odie

3588
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/38127


----------



## jonny1989

Quote:



Have you got a 3d mark link dude? Would like to see the difference between my 7900gt at stock and the 8600gt.


what do you mean,do you think i am lieing or somthing.Its not like i have a high score or somthing it is 5600 look at some benchmarks off the net some got higher with better CPUs.I also used the 8800 bata drivers wich boosted my score 200 pionts.

Also heres some links these fools got higher than i did .Also i only play games at 1024x768 Becuase i have 17'' LCD and they got a score of over 7000 at that res.Heres the link if you dont beleve me

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=38769


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



difference between my 7900gt at stock and the 8600gt.


The 7900 should pee on the 8600 scores in every aspect.

cpu at 3.2ghz
gpu at 650mhz/1976mem
---------------------------
3d 05- 12,255
3d 06- 6,910

pics are in my gallery


----------



## jonny1989

Quote:



The 7900 should pee on the 8600 scores in every aspect.


well what do you know,It dosent.I dont see why people put down the 8600 (and by the way i have the GTS not the GT)It is a good card and made to replace the 7000 cards thats all there is to it.When newer divers come out it will become faster.Also if you look at it the 7950gt wich gets like 8000 somthing is right on the heals of the 8800GTS and no one talks about that.


----------



## superon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonny1989*


what do you mean,do you think i am lieing or somthing.Its not like i have a high score or somthing it is 5600 look at some benchmarks off the net some got higher with better CPUs.I also used the 8800 bata drivers wich boosted my score 200 pionts.

Also heres some links these fools got higher than i did .Also i only play games at 1024x768 Becuase i have 17'' LCD and they got a score of over 7000 at that res.Heres the link if you dont beleve me

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=38769


its "beta"


----------



## pow3rtr1p

4762


----------



## buster2010

5811


----------



## alexisd

Been busy today/lol.No more benches for me today.Look all my scores here in HWBOT.OC.NET TEAM.


----------



## douglash

hey all - just benched and scored 10349, will post







a little later...


----------



## desentrix

I feel depressed. Supposedly, my system can perform soooo much better than it currently is. WTB someone to OC my shat for me. But hey, about 1000 extra points just for poorly OCing my CPU


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonny1989*


what do you mean,do you think i am lieing or somthing.Its not like i have a high score or somthing it is 5600


No, don't think you are dishonest - Just wanted to compare your specific marks with my 7900gt when I turn it down to stock.

Genuine interest in where things are at with the midrange 8 series GPU's. Asked you because you're a real person not just some random result from an orb search.


----------



## jonny1989

Ya i will get a pic of my score for you at all stock speeds i will PM it to you if you would like.Sorry for the mean post.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonny1989*


well what do you know,It dosent.I dont see why people put down the 8600 (and by the way i have the GTS not the GT)It is a good card and made to replace the 7000 cards thats all there is to it.When newer divers come out it will become faster.Also if you look at it the 7950gt wich gets like 8000 somthing is right on the heals of the 8800GTS and no one talks about that.


A 7950GT not get 8,000 marks. It's an unfair test anyways when running different setups. 3Dmark06 is heavily based on the CPU. If I popped in a QX6600 at 3.6ghz, I'd see an extra 1,500-2,000 points in my score, but my framerate wouldn't increase much if any.


----------



## die991

i made 3779 on Vista


----------



## eXtr3m3

661 3d marks with no OC







garbage!


----------



## cognoscenti

*3DMark06*: *17664* 

Link


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

3DMark06: 13,056
[email protected]/Single EVGA 8800GTX

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2105997


----------



## droby1987

3DMark06: 5,970
4200+X2 [email protected]/Single Connect3D X1900 crossfire edition [email protected]/774MHz

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9511340


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


A 7950GT not get 8,000 marks. It's an unfair test anyways when running different setups. 3Dmark06 is heavily based on the CPU. If I popped in a QX6600 at 3.6ghz, I'd see an extra 1,500-2,000 points in my score, but my framerate wouldn't increase much if any.


No single 7950gt yet can do that.But in sli take a look in the hall of fame for the 7950gt.Oh my name is there too.LOL


----------



## droby1987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


A 7950GT not get 8,000 marks. It's an unfair test anyways when running different setups. 3Dmark06 is heavily based on the CPU. If I popped in a QX6600 at 3.6ghz, I'd see an extra 1,500-2,000 points in my score, but my framerate wouldn't increase much if any.



Mootsfox, you really need to work on your 3DMark06 score. I got a 5,970 and you are only getting in the low 5,000 point range. Your graphics card is overclocked way beyond mine and your processor is better as well. Please don't shame the ATI/AMD family by not getting a score over 6,000.

I think that I should be able to score over 6,000 with some more tweaking and cpu overclock.....


----------



## jstupiansky

Best so far for me: 10030


----------



## droby1987

Finally the big 6,000 mark wall has been torn down, it seemed so hard to get to with my rig but I did it.


----------



## droby1987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *droby1987* 
Finally the big 6,000 mark wall has been torn down, it seemed so hard to get to with my rig but I did it.











Here is my update with my graphics card tweaked some more....682MHz/783MHz


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *droby1987* 
Mootsfox, you really need to work on your 3DMark06 score. I got a 5,970 and you are only getting in the low 5,000 point range. Your graphics card is overclocked way beyond mine and your processor is better as well. Please don't shame the ATI/AMD family by not getting a score over 6,000.

I think that I should be able to score over 6,000 with some more tweaking and cpu overclock.....









Where are you getting my score from? I've gone over 6k.


----------



## coldchillen

does this score seem to be alright with my sig rig?


----------



## Walker

3dMark06 Result

*CPU score of only 843*

Quick question, am I getting the right sort of CPU score? First time i've benchmarked, not 100% sure it's recognising my proc. as a dual core?
Thanks


----------



## cognoscenti

I dont know if your processor is good or not but that is a really really low score.


----------



## Walker

*Opended up new thread re this - see here*

Thats what I thought, though compared to yours it would be just a bit slower wouldn't it!? Anyone else know if this is an unusually low score? I don't think 3d mark has recognised it's a dual core... I don't know?


----------



## raven117

my rig......


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonny1989*


what do you mean,do you think i am lieing or somthing.Its not like i have a high score or somthing it is 5600 look at some benchmarks off the net some got higher with better CPUs.I also used the 8800 bata drivers wich boosted my score 200 pionts.

Also heres some links these fools got higher than i did .Also i only play games at 1024x768 Becuase i have 17'' LCD and they got a score of over 7000 at that res.Heres the link if you dont beleve me

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=38769



You will find more than a 200 point difference on every single run.
I would downright refuse to believe a b person that says they get the same score every run within 50 points


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Walker*


3dMark06 Result

*CPU score of only 843*

Quick question, am I getting the right sort of CPU score? First time i've benchmarked, not 100% sure it's recognising my proc. as a dual core?
Thanks


My 3500+ got 953 points every time I ran it. You may want to flash to a newer BIOS. Some older ones don't let the computer see both cores.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my scores are 100-400 points up or down depending if im on same driver i play with drivers alot so some good some bad. My best so far has been 6688
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2065436


----------



## droby1987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Where are you getting my score from? I've gone over 6k.


Post your screen shot....I want to see if all of that hardcore overclocking really makes a difference in your score.....


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *droby1987*


Post your screen shot....I want to see if all of that hardcore overclocking really makes a difference in your score.....


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


You will find more than a 200 point difference on every single run.
I would downright refuse to believe a b person that says they get the same score every run within 50 points


Refuse to believe me then









My scores are basically spot on every time. Maybe 1 or 2 points difference.

If yours vary so much, then you have something in the background interfering. I usually go into the task manager, and disable any and every process that I don't need. In XP, I am running 16 processes when doing the 3DMarks.

Here is a couple runs:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2088680
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2125753
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2027507

First two are identical settings (but about four days apart). Last one is a hair lower GPU clock.


----------



## mth91

4900 3d marks for my pc. Look in my profile for the pc with a 7800 gs.

Halfway-decent pc









Everything was at default settings and I ran every test.


----------



## mth91

This is incredible, I just switched to the 93.71 drivers from the Extreme-G 92.71 and got 1500 less 3d marks! I'm going back to extreme-g.


----------



## Vanorge

3d mark 06 11805

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9606543


----------



## calvin924597

Look in the sig.









That's with the processor running at 3.375ghz and a buttload of processes in the backround.


----------



## calvin924597

For some reason it says I'm not running it with default settings... I don't even have the pro version, so I can't even change settings.


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Refuse to believe me then









My scores are basically spot on every time. Maybe 1 or 2 points difference.

If yours vary so much, then you have something in the background interfering. I usually go into the task manager, and disable any and every process that I don't need. In XP, I am running 16 processes when doing the 3DMarks.

Here is a couple runs:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2088680
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2125753
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2027507

First two are identical settings (but about four days apart). Last one is a hair lower GPU clock.



agreed chozart. usually when I make my runs there are within 50pts of each other as well. usually even closer then that. though every now and then I get a freak run that's way low, but then again unlike you I'm not even closing everything. figure I don't close all my stuff when playing a game why close it all down to do a benchmark.


----------



## rx7speed

my scores range around the 7520-7530 range for the most part on 3dmark. most of it was the tweaked timings that changed me from 7100 area up to around the 7500 area.


----------



## MADMAX22

For the same settings mine will be within about 30 points each run depending on which one I run. Once you get it dialed in it should be pretty close everytime you run it.


----------



## Litlratt

16,151
Cpu @ 3690 Ram @820


----------



## ckp64

My eVGA 8600GT overclocked from 540/740 to 870/950 with pencil mods:

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9716020


----------



## Kenshin1987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calvin924597* 
For some reason it says I'm not running it with default settings... I don't even have the pro version, so I can't even change settings.

I don't think a 8800 gts can hit 12k in 3dmark06 with 660 core and 2020 mem







Funny thing is that I ran 3dmark06 at 1024x768 with my card at 660/2020 and cpu at 3.38 and my score was similar to yours... so either you're lying about the settings or did you use a much higher core/mem?


----------



## odie

Is this good for my system, what can I do better?


----------



## brherper

My score on stock settings was 8,230
After overclocking my cpu to 2.62ghz it was 8,678
After the cpu overclock and setting my card to 600/1000mhz, my score was 9,884.

When I get my pci fan for my graphics card, I will overclock a little higher.


----------



## allanmonaghan

score=9142
heres mine but it moans about not using the approved drivers. im using the latest nvidia forceware drivers version 158.22
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9768838


----------



## douglash

so, after a pencil mod to my 8800gts and numerous amounts of testing, this is my best score...

can i get some opinions and maybe some suggestions please?

tvm all...


----------



## rx7i2

I got 5122 with my card at 580/1560, not bad for a $105 dollar card..


----------



## real

11500 or so... ill re run the test later and take a screenshot.


----------



## havok44

i got 2815


----------



## Mhill2029

Mines in my sig using 1 single 1GB stick of DDR2 667!!!


----------



## MrBungle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*


Mines in my sig using 1 single 1GB stick of DDR2 667!!!










stop acting like you handicapped yourself. you also used a non-approved driver and ran it at a lower resolution from the rest of us







. we all try to get a good score; that's why we do it.

anyway, i got 6,708. i ran it again and got... 6,708.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2416114


----------



## stanrc

my highest out of two runs has been ~5400


----------



## Special_K

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2267178
17362

e6600 at 3902
sli at 657(648 real)/1566/1026
ram at 4-3-3-3-7 1t at 867 (11,6xx mb/s bandwidth)


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2267178
17362

e6600 at 3902
sli at 657(648 real)/1566/1026
ram at 4-3-3-3-7 1t at 867 (11,6xx mb/s bandwidth)


11,6xx.... I think I hate you.


----------



## RaiDer

E6600 @ 3.6GHZ
2GB DDR2-667 @ DDR2-970 4-4-4-12
XFX 320Mb 8800GTS XXX 580/1800 @ 620/2020
OS: Vista

3DMark06 ran at default settings.
nVidia Driver settings: 16xAA 16xAF, Trilinear, Supersampling, High Quality. -Basically everything set for quality







.

Scored: 10750
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10016424
Not to shabby coming from the baby of the GF8 family







.

Is there a thread for PCMark scores!?


----------



## MrBungle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


17362


for the love of pete!


----------



## nigel

well here's mine..everything overclocked score 11219 marks happy days
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...=0&UID=9999108


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


E6600 @ 3.6GHZ
2GB DDR2-667 @ DDR2-970 4-4-4-12
XFX 320Mb 8800GTS XXX 580/1800 @ 620/2020
OS: Vista

3DMark06 ran at default settings.
nVidia Driver settings: 16xAA 16xAF, Trilinear, Supersampling, High Quality. -Basically everything set for quality







.

Scored: 10750
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10016424
Not to shabby coming from the baby of the GF8 family







.

Is there a thread for PCMark scores!?


Tweak your drivers for performance and you'll score higher.
There's a ranking thread, but not a discussion thread that I'm aware of.


----------



## NCspecV81

SLI 8800gts 320mb's =o) *edit* 620/1000

Final Tally - 15,744

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2384510


----------



## charger265

16315
E6600 @ 3.7
8800GTS 700\\2200 SLi


----------



## hiwa

8800 GTS 320 696/1001 [email protected]
*3rdmark 06 13495*


----------



## NCspecV81

nice! i cant wait to get my q6600 so i can see such a nice impact in 3dmark06! great score!


----------



## NEvolution

10679 
e6600 @ 3.00 Ghz
HD2900XT 1GB @ Stock


----------



## DiagnosisDirt

I set all my components back to stock settings to have a base from which to measure my overclocks. 2416 is however pathetic. Whats happening ?








C2d e6420 @ 2133.3Mhz 1.248 volts
Asus p5N32-E SLI PLUS Bios 0602
2 GB GEIL Ultra. Hard to OC because its a power hog.








2 X 150GB WD in raid0
Antec 550w

Whats a respectable score for my system ?


----------



## TYCORP

Me I have got up to 16010
on my 8800gtx SLI with cpu @ 3.6

Im thinking time to play with a quad?


----------



## tankman12

Mine was *2976* which I dont think is too bad for my system.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10057564


----------



## MasterShake

Got a 5311 at stock settings. gatta Oc now


----------



## taikuodo

I got 2050 for my CPU score, is that good?

Intel C2d e4300 @ 2.5ghz


----------



## hiwa

8800 Gts 320------->*13605*

Attachment 52333


----------



## shaggy56

*1* X MSI 8600gt 650 and 850 and FX64/X2 at overclocked 2.42 ran and got *4995*.

Just got started overclocking though and want to see what the cpu can take( maybe 2.6+). Going SLI I hope helps to.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

11,033 last night with the rig in my sig..ill copy and paste screenie when i get home from work

e6600 is overclocked to 3.0gHz, and the 8800gts is oc'd to 660/2090


----------



## reberto




----------



## hiwa

14747


----------



## Holt

heres mine 11565
cpu @3.2
gpu @ 600/950


----------



## Litlratt

16,970
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2519373


----------



## Litlratt

and another 18,036
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2569495


----------



## kamil234

very close to 9k

with processor at 2.6 and card at 660/2100


----------



## ESS_Eisenkreuz

5485... is this a little low for me?


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaggy56* 
*1* X MSI 8600gt 650 and 850 and FX64/X2 at overclocked 2.42 ran and got *4995*.

Just got started overclocking though and want to see what the cpu can take( maybe 2.6+). Going SLI I hope helps to.

yay i beat a 8600gt that i think might be bottlenecking lol
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2583053
5110
quad at 3ghz (433x7)
7800gt at 520/1200


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ESS_Eisenkreuz* 
5485... is this a little low for me?

sounds like a very bad bottleneck


----------



## sladesurfer




----------



## MrBungle

10,555

E6320 @ 2.8
Radeon 1900CF @ Stock Clocks

that was my first run. i don't really care about benchmark scores, so i never bothered to tweak anything for a better score. this is my everyday speed.


----------



## sladesurfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBungle*


10,555

E6320 @ 2.8
Radeon 1900CF @ Stock Clocks

that was my first run. i don't really care about benchmark scores, so i never bothered to tweak anything for a better score. this is my everyday speed.


Your score is the same as mine


----------



## MrBungle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


Your score is the same as mine










i wouldn't be too offended if i were you. a pair of 1900XTXs when they were first released probably cost ~$1,000.


----------



## ESS_Eisenkreuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare* 
sounds like a very bad bottleneck

what could it be?


----------



## AKAeric

13477
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2585428


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


13477
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2585428


your video card dominated me, but i beat you in the cpu catagoery








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2583053


----------



## NCspecV81

=o) 18376

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2638937

*Edit*

Make that 18,671

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2651862


----------



## tankman12

3025marks with a P4 3.4 @ 3.57 with a 7600GT/OC 578/722 and 1gig of PC2-5300 Corsair 4-4-4-12

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2716041


----------



## startekee

i get 5892 with my sig system


----------



## ncsa

New result here ... SLi 8800 GTS 320

19,254


----------



## tankman12

Very nice score man.









Edit: 28.4 points. Great work man.


----------



## B-80

7500


----------



## unpure

7792 here.

looks like the cpu and memory play a more important role with the score.


----------



## z3nny

12,550 on Vista Ultimate x64:

Q6600 @ 3.0GHz
2900XT @ 800/900

Haven't run it on XP yet.


----------



## aksthem1

4536 with rig on my sig


----------



## bobbyx

3dmark06- 9522

Vista Ultimate 32bit

[email protected]
MSI 8800gts 320mb @ 575/1700
2gm 667 ram


----------



## Skullzaflare

12164

xp pro 32bit
Q6600 [email protected] (375x9)
Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi
2x 1gig ddr2-800 (@866) Crucial Ballistix
Asus 8800gts 320mb 660/900

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...jectId=2834767


----------



## mth91

I get 7244 with my stuff. Unfortunately, I thinkt that I should've bought an 8600gts instead. It would have saved me money, but I can't return my xt because it would cost me 20 to ship it and 20 for restocking fee.


----------



## Murlocke

See my signature, those are at 3.2GHz.


----------



## jonny1989

with my rig i got 9170 in 3DMark 06.My CPU is holding be back i get 280 more pionts going form 2.6GHz to 2.67GHz but thats as high as this proc will go.Cant what for Phenom.

Heres a like i dont know how to do a screen shot
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10680326


----------



## un4given

please i need help i cant run 3d mark 2006 it freeze when i run it
my spec
core 2 duo e6600
asus 2900xt
abit 35 pro
crucial ballestix tracer 2x1gb pc26400
xp pro sp2


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un4given*


please i need help i cant run 3d mark 2006 it freeze when i run it
my spec
core 2 duo e6600
asus 2900xt
abit 35 pro
crucial ballestix tracer 2x1gb pc26400
xp pro sp2


*How do I get 3Dmark to work with the HD 2900XT?*Go to the c:\\windows\\system32\\futuremark\\msc directory and rename or delete the file "direcpll.dll" if you install another 3Dmark like 03 or 05 you will have to do this again.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/201214-...fo-thread.html

Thank, Modki.

Same thing happened to me. Just delete the file and itll run fine.


----------



## un4given

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


*How do I get 3Dmark to work with the HD 2900XT?*Go to the c:\\windows\\system32\\futuremark\\msc directory and rename or delete the file "direcpll.dll" if you install another 3Dmark like 03 or 05 you will have to do this again.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/201214-...fo-thread.html

Thank, Modki.

Same thing happened to me. Just delete the file and itll run fine.


...................
thank you for your reply
i got 6904 in 3dmark 2006
i need to know if this good according to my spec or not
thanks


----------



## Choggs396

Best score is 11,744. (link is in sig). I am really working on getting 12,000 in Vista. It's tough for my system but I hope with a little more overclocking I'll break it.


----------



## jjk454ss

I get 10834 with my system right now. I just installed Vista x64, everything is stock. No tweaks to anything. I only updated windows, installed the latest ATI Catalyst, and installed Acronis True Image, that is the only thing I have done with the PC so far.


----------



## jstupiansky

How 'bout that!

10030: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1702099


----------



## NCspecV81

19,062!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2877462


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiwa* 
14747



Did you seriously just take a picture of your monitor?

ROFL WOW!


----------



## vuxdu

I got about 4900 kinda disappointed.


----------



## Jacko87

3590, even more disappointed...


----------



## vuxdu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacko87* 
3590, even more disappointed...









Isn't that a laptop though? Thats not bad at all lol.


----------



## Jacko87

It is...and I can't overclock the GPU at all with my current drivers, only with some older ones (101.19) and then I can only overclock to what my current drivers (163.44) are. And don't tell me not to OC on a laptop, I have a very efficient cooling system setup


----------



## vuxdu

lol. time to get a desktop ^^


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

11246 with my current sig rig
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10760414


----------



## whitt_flunky

Here is mine.....LOL!!! I know it sucks but it is all I got!


----------



## shajbot

9200 with this rig.


----------



## allanmonaghan

my rig scores 9922, the links in the sig


----------



## shajbot

Ok, ran again with more oc. 10K+ this time, check link in sig.


----------



## DjQurt

i got a 5926







cpu @ 2.7


----------



## Spectre21

9585 vista X64 Q6600 with 4GB
10080 XP


----------



## NuclearCrap

Does 13,505 sound good for my rig under Vista x64? First 3DMark06 bench since my Opteron lol, that's over half a year ago.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10842405


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Wow...old thread








Yeah that sounds about right.
I've hit 14,500 with some tweaking under XP 32-bit.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeltaUpsilon*


Wow...old thread








Yeah that sounds about right.
I've hit 14,500 with some tweaking under XP 32-bit.


What kinda tweaking?


----------



## DjQurt

i got 6116 now


----------



## Unstableiser

I get 3300 at stock, is that normal?


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I get 3300 at stock, is that normal?


Hell no. You should get double that.









13,625 for me now.


----------



## BeanymanJC

I think my CPU is probably holding me back some, but currently my top 3DMark06 score is: 13,107

Perhaps I can improve on that with some messing around/tweaking.


----------



## NuclearCrap

I have to end my day with 13,671, can't push it anymore on these clocks, I'll definitely try to break 14k probably by overclocking my CPU more.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
What kinda tweaking?

I had 14.2K with my 3.7oc, bumped it up to 3.8 and OCed my GPU core a bit too.
I'm working on a new bench with a 3.85Ghz OC, 655/1100 GPU, 5-4-4-12 @ 980Mhz RAM.... Trying to break 15K but I don't know if i'll make it...


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeltaUpsilon* 
I had 14.2K with my 3.7oc, bumped it up to 3.8 and OCed my GPU core a bit too.
I'm working on a new bench with a 3.85Ghz OC, 655/1100 GPU, 5-4-4-12 @ 980Mhz RAM.... Trying to break 15K but I don't know if i'll make it...

Well I think my 14,500 might've been a fluke. I can't seem to replicate it so here's my closest score so far.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10856001

14,457 points.
Specs:
3.85Ghz (428 x 9)
660/2080 GPU
5-4-4-12 @ 1027Mhz, 2.3v

If I can tweak just a few more settings I might be able to get a repeatable 14.5K, but I don't think I'll be hitting 15K with this rig....


----------



## real

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2913303


----------



## OcCam

[/IMG]


----------



## Emmanuel

I don't know if that's really good...


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
Hell no. You should get double that.









13,625 for me now.









Lol, I forgot that I had forced the settings really high in the CCC, I turned them back to default and I got about 6100.


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

12158 marks...WOOO
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10974602


----------



## microman

still working on it hope to have it closer to 19000 by the end of the month with a new quad


----------



## droby1987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Lol, I forgot that I had forced the settings really high in the CCC, I turned them back to default and I got about 6100.

Wow!!! I got 6099 running a CPU overclock of 2.53GHz, a memory overclock of 210MHz, and a X1900 single crossfire card overclocked to 688/792MHz. It's hard to believe that your system was only able to get 6100 when I was able to hit 6099 on a system that is now over 1 year old.


----------



## wire

I get 11500.

My gpu is running 684/2000 on that.

I need to push my cpu higher and get my ram off of stock speeds.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow I get a crappy score compared to you guys!! I'd post a screenshot, but I'm sure you guys will believe this score for my setup. I'm almost embarrassed to post it, lol. Anyways, on 3DMark06...I've managed to squeeze 3710 3DMarks out of my system.


----------



## droby1987

I just hit 6102!! This is my highest system score to date. With a 688/792MHz overclock on the old X1900 and a 2.53GHz overclock on the 4200+X2 this score seems pretty good. Is this score fine or should I be able to pump out even more performance?


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *droby1987*


I just hit 6102!! This is my highest system score to date. With a 688/792MHz overclock on the old X1900 and a 2.53GHz overclock on the 4200+X2 this score seems pretty good. Is this score fine or should I be able to pump out even more performance?


i say you can go higher keep pushing your processor and go for it


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


i say you can go higher keep pushing your processor and go for it










I doubt that processor will go much higher. The Manchester chips have a tendancy to top out around 2.55GHz.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Yeah, you should. Core vgpu/cooling please. Plus only running 1.4vcore really puts a damper on those CPU clocks. I think that rig is capable of 7k+.


----------



## droby1987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I doubt that processor will go much higher. The Manchester chips have a tendancy to top out around 2.55GHz.


I have posted at 2.65-2.7GHz on this processor. I have proof but it wasn't stable enough for everday use and gaming. The only things that I was able to do was the super pi test and the orthos test but the orthos test passes of all things!! What ended up happening was that when I turned my computer off and then on the next morning I wasn't able to get passed the log in screen, it just froze up.


----------



## droby1987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *droby1987* 
I just hit 6102!! This is my highest system score to date. With a 688/792MHz overclock on the old X1900 and a 2.53GHz overclock on the 4200+X2 this score seems pretty good. Is this score fine or should I be able to pump out even more performance?


I just hit 6113 Points!!! I should be able to hit 6,200+ with a little more tweaking.


----------



## yomama9388

Well I hit 11099 on my latest bench, with my new 680i in from RMA it doesn't oc my e6300 as high as my ar revision did :'(


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Wow I get a crappy score compared to you guys!! I'd post a screenshot, but I'm sure you guys will believe this score for my setup. I'm almost embarrassed to post it, lol. Anyways, on 3DMark06...I've managed to squeeze 3710 3DMarks out of my system.

I was able to get 3200 with my sandy and 7600 GT. I really didn't even have them both overclocked that high. I wish I could have that system running still to see how high I could push it.


----------



## startekee

i get 6575 with stock processor and overclocked 8600gt.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

11564 look in sig.
[email protected]
8800GTS at 630 core, 1000 memory
@gb ddr2 PC8500 OCZ platinum.
EVGA 680i board


----------



## droby1987

I just got 6171!!! I overclocked my processor to 2.61GHz and had my X1900 maxed out in ATI Catalyst 7.8 @ 688/792MHz with high performance settings and guess what I blew my old score of 6113 out of the water....kind of!!! I should be able to get to the 6,200+ scores as soon as I can figure out all of my CPU and Memory voltages.


----------



## startekee

how do you get less than me. you should be closer than me. i just overclocked my 8600gt some more and got 6919, and thats with stock processor.


----------



## mithrandir

Well, I'm still in the kiddies section of the score table.
My sig rig scores around 4900 with a CPU overclock.

Just before the weekend I built my secondary rig (to replace my Athlon 900mhz rig) and it scores around 3100.

The specs:

OC'd to 2.5ghz/DDR333
Opteron 146 with Thermaltake silent boost K8 hsf with MX-1
MSI 7125 (Neo4-f platinum)
x1800xl AIW
2gb Geil ram (4 sticks x 512mb)
Hiper Type-R 480w PSU
Thermaltake silent boost K8 hsf with MX-1
WD2500JB 250gb HDD


----------



## Tricky

12395

E6600 @ 3.3GHz
8800GTX @ 630/1080
2gb ocz pc6400 sli @ 800MHz


----------



## droby1987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *startekee* 
how do you get less than me. you should be closer than me. i just overclocked my 8600gt some more and got 6919, and thats with stock processor.

Different software maybe? I have the 7.8 catalyst and you are running the Nvidia....???? That is how you are getting a higher score. If I can get my processor to 2.65GHz I should be well above 6,200 points but first my voltage questions need to be answered under AMD CPU threads.


----------



## Hemi

Just posted 14803. Quad was OC'd to 3.840Ghz.....3dMark06 said it was running at 4.275Ghz, odd it seems.... Best score yet.


----------



## kaz_girl

Heres mine, not bad for an AMD dual core.....lol.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i just pulled a 11868 with a 3.2 E6600 and a 8800GTS with a 630 core and a 2100 memory clock.


----------



## thydevil

*Why do I get such a low score?*

Sig Rig - 2140 3dMarks


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


*Why do I get such a low score?*

Sig Rig - 2140 3dMarks










People didn't start getting high scores in 3dmark06 until the 8800s and 2900s came out.


----------



## Enigmatic50

12359

Q6600 @ 3.4
8800 GTX (no overclock)
Crucial 2gb 8500


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


People didn't start getting high scores in 3dmark06 until the 8800s and 2900s came out.


I was expecting 3000 - 4000, not 10000

:S


----------



## awdrifter

With my sig setup I only got 5300 on 3DMark06, so your score is not bad for a stock system.


----------



## microman

post


----------



## onelivestarfish

I squeezed 6044 on 3DMark06 with a single 7900GS KO (not SLI).


----------



## CravinR1

11155 (see sig for link)


----------



## Christiaan

Oh, I beat you all!

3809









Sig rig and link is in sig. ^.^


----------



## The_Rocker

See sig


----------



## mcogan10

5361 with a stock 6400...


----------



## Moynesy

Sig Rig

However, i feel it should be more...i really believe my CPU tests are total fail? I am not really sure on how other peoples CPU scores are? but i think mine is bad!!

















Also here is score card..









I'm not expert on what i should be getting, any1 give me some feedback?
(Just believe with current rig at stock, maybe little bit more? )

thanks


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moynesy* 
Sig Rig

However, i feel it should be more...i really believe my CPU tests are total fail? I am not really sure on how other peoples CPU scores are? but i think mine is bad!!

















Also here is score card..









I'm not expert on what i should be getting, any1 give me some feedback?
(Just believe with current rig at stock, maybe little bit more? )

thanks

My C2D @ 3.4 ghz gets:

CPU Score 3003 Marks

CPU Tests
CPU1 - Red Valley 0.951 FPS

CPU2 - Red Valley 1.517 FPS

So thats fine


----------



## D3lta

I got 11,117 on 3DMark06. Specs in sig.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11229189

Pic:
http://i21.tinypic.com/2mzcsbm.png


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3lta* 
I got 11,117 on 3DMark06. Specs in sig.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11229189


Wow you have a quad and a GTX and My score beats yours, is everything at stock ?

I'm at 11,155


----------



## StormX2

8776 sig rig =)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3lta* 
I got 11,117 on 3DMark06. Specs in sig.

You score seems low even at stock.

At stock I get around 12,200 (With 1 GTX of course)

Seems like you got alot of applications running while you benched thats probably why.


----------



## D3lta

Alright, so I ended everything except winlogon.exe, csrss.exe using Task Manager and ran 3DMark06, and got a new score of 11,306.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11231253

Is 200 points a big difference? Anything else I can do to get a higher score?

P.S: Murlocke, we have the same TV! lol. What size is your TV?


----------



## alvintran12

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11249392

12618 points in 3d06


----------



## microman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3lta* 
Alright, so I ended everything except winlogon.exe, csrss.exe using Task Manager and ran 3DMark06, and got a new score of 11,306.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11231253

Is 200 points a big difference? Anything else I can do to get a higher score?

P.S: Murlocke, we have the same TV! lol. What size is your TV?

overclock


----------



## alvintran12

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11252389

12939 so close to 13000


----------



## theartist

Is this as bad as it looks?!


----------



## TheCh3F

Cpu: AMD64 X2 4200+ Toledo (939)
Motherboard: Gigabyte K8NXP-SLI
Ram: 2x1gig OCZ Plat (2-3-2-5-10 T1)
Video Card: 2x7600gt's in SLI
Cpu overclock: Stock
Video Card overclock: 608/747
Total 3dmark06 score: 6077

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11251114


----------



## microman

post


----------



## StormX2

my 8975

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...g?t=1191132543


----------



## Thevirus16

Mine =-)


----------



## saiyanzzrage

11,611 yesterday (see link in sig) and gpu was clocked at 660/1030


----------



## bicolormoth

_*3489*_


----------



## StormX2

when posting video card speed, for memory do i put the multiplied value?
or the base value in ntune?


----------



## bullcrew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


when posting video card speed, for memory do i put the multiplied value?
or the base value in ntune?


Base value and (multiple value). Atleast thats what I do makes it easier.


----------



## Lt.JD

5726 with Vista


----------



## By-Tor

Scored 9499 today...

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...jectId=3318808


----------



## EAT

13899 @ 3.6 on my sig (not stable)
13699 all day @3.33 (very stable)


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EAT*


13899 @ 3.6 on my sig (not stable)
13699 all day @3.33 (very stable)


those scores seem off to me especially the small jump you get with 270mhz seems to me they should be higher


----------



## Chipp

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=654556

6193


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=654556

6193


NICE i see that new rig is working out well for ya but dont stop there keep pushing it!!!


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Scored 9499 today...

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...jectId=3318808


What's your 3dmark with only one x1950pro?


----------



## By-Tor

Hit 5632 for a high without pushing to hard... Not the best score but I like it.

Was getting 870 on my old 9700 Pro before I upgraded to the X1950's.

Kinda of a nice jump...


----------



## JeremyFr

2836 with Sig Rig - Results at http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11417818


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*


2836 with Sig Rig - Results at http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11417818


http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-link-orb.html


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


NICE i see that new rig is working out well for ya but dont stop there keep pushing it!!!


Definitely.







I've got a lot of work to do CPU side, just took FSB up to 300mhz, still at stock vcore. I'll do some more runs, see how much I can crank out.


----------



## EAT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


those scores seem off to me especially the small jump you get with 270mhz seems to me they should be higher


You know I felt the same way







I tried everything to break 14000. Also seemed to me that cpu tests should have given me a bump too, but I honestly think they came up exactly the same for both speeds.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EAT*


You know I felt the same way







I tried everything to break 14000. Also seemed to me that cpu tests should have given me a bump too, but I honestly think they came up exactly the same for both speeds.


I just passed 14K with 14475 Took me a lot of working at it. I am sure that you can if I can.


----------



## EAT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


I just passed 14K with 14475 Took me a lot of working at it. I am sure that you can if I can.


Ok so what are your secrets cuz our setups look very similar.......are you bribing futuremark????


----------



## killerhz

No secerets my cpu was @ 3.4Ghz, GPU I think was core 650 memory 1000. I used the newest beta drivers


----------



## EAT

maybe it was the slight diff in gpu, my superclocked i believe is 621 and 1000. Hmm havent tried to push it higher, maybe I should?


----------



## EAT

sorry guess they didnt up the memory 621/768


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EAT* 
sorry guess they didnt up the memory 621/768

What is your score now? I would think that the 768 to my 1000 makes a difference.


----------



## EAT

13650 to 13700


----------



## Robbie

I got 4772 with 3DMark06

cpu- Intel 531 3GHz @ 3.6GHz Arctic Freezer Pro 7 @1.42v
Mobo- Asus P5NSLI
RAM- OCZ GOLD 5400 XTC 667MHz @ 720MHz (512MB X2) 5-7-7-31 @1.9v
Graphic- EVGA 7800GTX KO / ASC3 520/1320

Could I squeeze more out of my system?


----------



## The_Rocker

In my sig


----------



## HoJuGoose

4900 up form 3700 stock


----------



## killerhz

I just broke 14k 14567 I think this is good for one card


----------



## AussiB

In my sig!

I'll test it again when I get my new case and OC'd it.


----------



## bullcrew

13675 Single 8800GTS 320 678/1741/1100 71 degrees under load and ATI stable (30 minutes) no errors or artifacts..
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3351369


----------



## Hemi

15339 earlier tonight. Q6600G0 @ 4.329Ghz GSkill HZ's @ 1142Ghz.


----------



## Mootsfox

13,818 with the stuff in my sig.


----------



## By-Tor

9688

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp


----------



## Criswell

10,113

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3399145


----------



## microman

19,790

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3414495


----------



## kdbolt70

just ran 12,511 with my wittle Pro.










I think thats pretty good, eh?


----------



## Flower

I just bechmarked my card link.
Not bad for a single core CPU?


----------



## Sylon

score in sig.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
I just bechmarked my card link.
Not bad for a single core CPU?

About 1K points better than what I got with a 2.0GHz Opteron dualcore.

A Quad would double your score though, which is part of the reason why 3dmark06 is not a great test for games... I doubt a quad would double your framerate in 90% of games.


----------



## Syrillian

Starting to get somewhere.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Starting to get somewhere.










grrrr Just starting to get somewhere, eh?

Maybe it's time to break out the L2N Syrillian.


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


About 1K points better than what I got with a 2.0GHz Opteron dualcore.

A Quad would double your score though, which is part of the reason why 3dmark06 is not a great test for games... I doubt a quad would double your framerate in 90% of games.


I have a friend who with a 8600GT + E6XXX dual core get's 70-100 FPS more than me on CS:S, as the game engine is a bit more CPU heavy.

I'd love a quad.


----------



## benfica101

15300 3Dmarko6 with this system
E6600 3.0Ghz
2gb Kingston HyperX 888Mhz 3:2
2x8800GTS 320MB
Asus P5N32-E-SLI PLUS
320GB Seagate
850W Coolermaster real power
Antec Nine Hundred


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Starting to get somewhere.











lookin good but you got some work to do to catch up to me








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3414495 19790


----------



## Flinch

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3447088


----------



## {core2duo}werd

17233
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3460436


----------



## droby1987

I'm getting a low 3DMark06 score now....







I don't understand why I'm getting a score of 4,600 when I got a score of 6,113 less than 4 weeks ago? All I have done to my computer is do a defragment to the files and I set a 1T timing to the DDR400 ram.....that's it. What's weird is that my FPS in 3DMark06 stays consistant even when I turn on high quality settings or if I turn on high performance.....this almost leads me to believe that the 3DMark06 program automatically locks itself down on the demo version because every setting that I try to change does nothing to the overall score that I get.

Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Litlratt

20,068


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## Kirgan

I only seem to get a score of 4603 with my sig rig....
Now Im confused by this.

Could my Memory and GPU be bottlenecking my score?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*


I only seem to get a score of 4603 with my sig rig....
Now Im confused by this.

Could my Memory and GPU be bottlenecking my score?


Most likely its your memory, you need to step it up to PC2 6400 (DDR2 800). Your graphics card may be holding it back a bit, but I think you could probobly get into the 5000's with better ram.

Heres my score with the rig in my sig.


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Most likely its your memory, you need to step it up to PC2 6400 (DDR2 800). Your graphics card may be holding it back a bit, but I think you could probobly get into the 5000's with better ram.



Ohhh Ok, cheers for the reply.








Also, what do you reckon it will go to with an 8800GTX aswell?


----------



## Run N. Gun

11995 before Overclocking.... I'm happy so far.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*


Ohhh Ok, cheers for the reply.








Also, what do you reckon it will go to with an 8800GTX aswell?











Pshh, well I myself don't have any experience with that card. After a little searching it looks like you should be able to get at least 10,000.. But don't quote me on that one. I am sure someone else here could give you a better estimate. lol I was just looking at 8800GTX prices, and the least expensive 8800GTX is more expensive than my whole damn system







. But hey, my system does pretty good for a under $500 system!!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
I only seem to get a score of 4603 with my sig rig....
Now Im confused by this.

Could my Memory and GPU be bottlenecking my score?

3Dmark06 is very GPU based.

You will never be "memory bottlenecked" in 3dmark06. Not with DDR2. Try running at DDR2-553 and DDR2-800. I bet the scores will be no more than 50 pts apart.


----------



## Keeng James

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
3Dmark06 is very GPU based.

You will never be "memory bottlenecked" in 3dmark06. Not with DDR2. Try running at DDR2-553 and DDR2-800. I bet the scores will be no more than 50 pts apart.

Not completely true, With my RAM at stock = 5200 with my RAM at 950mhz = 5500, that's with my cores at 3.22ghz so the extra 20 mhz couldn't have caused 300 point gain.

And as another thread showed us today, a CPU upgrade can add as much as 9k so that means it's very CPU based too.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeng James* 
Not completely true, With my RAM at stock = 5200 with my RAM at 950mhz = 5500, that's with my cores at 3.22ghz so the extra 20 mhz couldn't have caused 300 point gain.

And as another thread showed us today, a CPU upgrade can add as much as 9k so that means it's very CPU based too.

Yeah just from me going from 800Mhz to 872Mhz I picked up 64 points, and once I tightened the timings I picked up quite a few more. 533Mhz to 800Mhz can be quite a difference


----------



## xrcodeman

heres mine


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is my baby hard at work. (took alot of effort and a 1.5675 Vcore)










wow what a failure... i have 11k more on that score now LOL.


----------



## Rockin Z28

my AGP system


----------



## ClassicVN




----------



## Mr_Torch

First test, GPU isn't really overclocked on my 2900 Pro (Now 2900XT)


----------



## rsfkevski

Enjoy!

Â» http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3589954


----------



## shajbot

Not bad rsfkevski, I used to get something like that back in the day with teh Asrock.


----------



## Scythe

10963

GPU clocks 675/1000


----------



## CWell1337

I broke 10k! Woot


----------



## CWell1337

Little better


----------



## Pasha

Exactly 12000


----------



## off chops

i guess this is alrite lol 20072
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11982881


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off chops*


i guess this is alrite lol 20072
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11982881


Good job








Now I have to fry my mobo for 5 stinking points








Once again, GJ.


----------



## Soya

4700 ish. I need new ram so I can oc the cpu well, but I'm starting to regret my gpu decision


----------



## stanrc

i'm in the same boat, i think the higest i've gotten is about 5700


----------



## Soya

but your cpu is quite superior to mine


----------



## stanrc

haha a little. but i was just talking about our gpus


----------



## off chops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Good job








Now I have to fry my mobo for 5 stinking points








Once again, GJ.


lol thanx man. yeh but just remember im only at 3.8. only fryin my mobo a little bit. haha. i would love to bench at 4ghz. i rekon my score would be around the 21000+. well i would hope. my new watercooling is on the way. i prolly wont try untill that arrives.


----------



## r0b126

Can anyone review my build and figure out why the heck I am getting a 3dmarks score of only 4237? When I had a single core P4 2.8GHz 800MHz FSB processor (real pos) I got a score that was only 800-900 marks lower.

This score is disappointingly pathetic. Also, during most of the tests in 3dMark06, the apps were running 22fps or lower, 1 even ran 0-2 fps. When I play WoW, I get 233fps full screen and everything...whats the deal here?


----------



## Special_K

4237 looks above right for your system.

22fps or lower on the graphics test is normal for those tests.
0-2 fps is what EVERYONE gets on their cpu test.
WoW doesnt have the same graphics engine as 3dmark06, it is meant to run smoothly on your system. 3dmark06 is meant to max out your cards and slow them down a bit.

Edit: My 3dmark06 score 19752


----------



## CyberDruid

Just for all the Team Greeners out there









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3688765


----------



## xstasy




----------



## Hansebanger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Just for all the Team Greeners out there









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3688765


Nice one CD! But I would clock that thing until you break the 6k for CPU









Here is mine: 8.039


----------



## tindolos

11601


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Just for all the Team Greeners out there









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3688765

Very impressive. Gonna take that Top30 chart back?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Lol...


----------



## Vanorge

14075 upgraded to GO 6600. sig rig.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12132931


----------



## charbs152

i cant even run it

lol


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

after alot of tuning and overclocking the bus itself i got this.


----------



## grunion

How come you never post a compare link?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



How come you never post a compare link?


because my 3dmark06 does not like to connect to the internet. i have reinstalled it and still nothing. so that is why i take screen shots.


----------



## Chipp

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12144565

Not terrible for Vista, I'd still like to get it closer to my XP numbers though.... Gotta work on a higher CPU overclock, I'm only at 3ghz.


----------



## Marin

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12177071

Stupid DDR3, biggest waste of money ever. Whatever, I am going to run this again tomorrow after I get my EVGA 680i T1 and 2*2 gb's of DDR2 ram.

E6600 @ 3 ghz, 8800 gts 640 mb, 2 gb DDR3

Hopefully running GT's in SLI should be way better.


----------



## ZTR1760

I got 867







lol for one of the cpu tests I got 0 fps the whole time lol.


----------



## Hemi

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3826077


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12144565

Not terrible for Vista, I'd still like to get it closer to my XP numbers though.... Gotta work on a higher CPU overclock, I'm only at 3ghz.

that chip you have should do 3.2 easy ands thats about it lol


----------



## Spitphire

8987 3DMark06 @ default settings


----------



## glenbuck1914

This is my very first system build and I'm quite happy with it, Although now I just need 25 more marks to hit 13,000 on a single 2900xt on air 843/1100.

3dMark06, Vista 32-bit, 7.11 beta driver - 12975









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3841323

Updated

3dMark06, Vista 32-bit, 7.11 beta driver - 13270









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3852791


----------



## Danbeme32

Here is my 3dmark06 bench still trying to got 13,000

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12399347


----------



## Spitphire

9488


----------



## Dryadsoul

13255 w/C2D and XFX 8800GT.


----------



## off chops

20072. little bit overclocked. lol


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
13255 w/C2D and XFX 8800GT.

That seems a little high even with a C2D and 8800GT. Did you run it at default settings? That is for 3DMark06, correct?


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
That seems a little high even with a C2D and 8800GT. Did you run it at default settings? That is for 3DMark06, correct?

not really. I can get over 13500 with my cpu at 3.6 and gpu at 500/1000. Link's in my sig.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pvt. Pritchard* 
not really. I can get over 13500 with my cpu at 3.6 and gpu at 500/1000. Link's in my sig.

Really? So whats the trick? Is it the C2D?


----------



## Azazel

Yeah its c2d. My old scores with athlon x2(2ghz) was 7939. At 2.7ghz it was 10103. With this new q6600 at 2.4ghz its 13153. At 3ghz = 15278. And at 3.6ghz I get 16500ish. This is all winxp 32 bit at 1280x768 using the 8800gt.


----------



## DUNC4N

yup C2D, although Our K8's holding up decent. (At least thats what my wife who controls my money forces me to think)


----------



## Just1ce

mine is 12136


----------



## Azazel

I just posted my sm2 and 3 scores at those speeds on another thread also and some crysis performance at those cpu speeds if you want to see how the graphics scores are without the cpu score taken into account. It was in the 3dmark sli thread.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


yup C2D, although Our K8's holding up decent. (At least thats what my wife who controls my money forces me to think)










Yeah our systems are very similar. Proly your 8800GTS that gives you the few extra points. DAMN NVIDIA!!!


----------



## WuNgUn




----------



## WuNgUn

Update, 169.21 drivers...


----------



## wudaddy

9793 with 169.21 sig rig.


----------



## off chops

20146

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12666974


----------



## Rolandooo

3dmark06 - 11077 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4169517


----------



## Nickka

11183
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12682433


----------



## itslogz

*12,150 3DMarks. With: Windows XP Pro 32-Bit, SP3 RC1. 169.21 Beta Drivers *

BFG 8800 GTS 640MB
E6750 @ 3.7Ghz
P5K-E Wifi
GPU Clocks: 634/1600/1950

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12724267


----------



## RaiDer

11319:
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12665495

Finally broke 10888, due to the 169.21 drivers.


----------



## majin death

mines 2947








should go up quite a bit after my cpu gets here


----------



## Fishinfan

All I got was a lousy 4193.

Any help(without spending any more $)would be welcomed greatly.


----------



## Hansebanger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*


All I got was a lousy 4193.

Any help(without spending any more $)would be welcomed greatly.



My 8600GTS doubles your score
















First thing: get THIS driver!
Next: Overclock your CPU while keeping a tight latency on the ram! maybe try running 1T command rate! 
I think that low csore for any 8600 is not overclocked so you overclock that baby! get RivaTuner to OC the GFX!
If you run rivatuner you will see that you can OC the shaders seperatly, DO THAT! OCing the shaders to its max will boost your score









Follow the link in my sig if you wanna see a god GTS OC









EDIT: Link fixed!


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


3dmark06 - 11077 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4169517



Ouch bro. Thats almost my score with a stock clocked 8800 GTS 640mb. You should be seeing around 15K-16K depending on the clocks on a good cpu

Need to come to the dark side, C2D's and C2Q's come with free candy to


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Ouch bro. Thats almost my score with a stock clocked 8800 GTS 640mb. You should be seeing around 15K-16K depending on the clocks on a good cpu

Need to come to the dark side, C2D's and C2Q's come with free candy to










Yea I know my cpu isnt using my video card to fullest capabilities







But I am waiting till next year to go to the "Dark Side" and I expect my cookies









This build still does everything I need it to do, so I'm not rushing.


----------



## itslogz

There giving cookies now with the candy?! What!

Well if your waiting on the penryns, expect a whole basket of cookies with a free puppy to


----------



## Lite-Speed

Hey guys
got my 10k finally










couldn't get my card passed 615/2000 stable 3D MARK 06 test but after oc'ing my CPU to 2.6ghz things got much better
planning to get to 3ghz and shake the beast


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Here's mine (16,016 marks) without a quad:

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12529984


----------



## packardhell1

3DMark06 score of 9,786. This is all on stock components (the rig in my sig). I didn't even break 10k though







Oh well. I'm hoping to do some mild CPU and GPU overclocking this week, so we'll see how it improves.

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render2.../of=50,553,443


----------



## packardhell1

I did some GPU overclocking, and broke 10,000. I'm happy







Now, for that CPU...

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render2.../of=50,553,443


----------



## Luke312

11517, probably because of Norton 360, and my bollox ram, and 2.4 ghz clock.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well heres my best so far 13514 with my e6600 clocked at 3900 and my gpu running 730/1800/2000 i am in vista 64bit also i thk i could get 700 points more out of xp if i loaded it and installed sp3.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4043304


----------



## Mebby

9009 On my new X38 Board. =3


----------



## itslogz

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12815055

*12,288 3DMark's*
E6750 @ 3.8Ghz
Asus p5k-e Wifi
BFG 8800 GTS 640MB 634/1950


----------



## wudaddy

9990 with sig rig. Sooo close to breaking 10k.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=12684546


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i broke 14k finaly running at 3900mhz and my gpu clocked pretty high.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4249179


----------



## ThatGuy16

I wish i had a nice 4Ghz quad to bench with









I got 10489 @ 832/1197.. i didn't take a screen shot but got 10599 @ 860/1200 .. a whole 110 point difference


----------



## cbosdell

3DMark Score5826
SM2.0 Score2507 
HDR/SM3.0 Score2342 
CPU Score1911

GT1 - Return To Proxycon19.695 FPS
GT2 - Firefly Forest22.090 FPS
CPU1 - Red Valley0.602 FPS
CPU2 - Red Valley0.970 FPS
HDR1 - Canyon Flight20.628 FPS
HDR2 - Deep Freeze26.204 FPS

Test was done at 1440x900 res on Windows Vista Ultimate x64 with Trillian Astra, ÂµTorrent, NOD32 2.7 and Opera running in the background. I guess that's a pretty good score considering.


----------



## Traeumt

14198 :d


----------



## Soya

5135


----------



## VIPERMAN69

I Have A Pair Of 8800gts.. Here Are My New Scores On 06
DONT KNOW HOW TO ADD PIC.. STUPID ME... ANYWAY. SCORE IS 16k


----------



## noobdown

-10568699238
think i need to upgrade


----------



## Chipp

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13020190










I love XP.


----------



## NEvolution

3DMark06: 13056

Just got the Q6600 today so will be doing some more clocking later on.


----------



## NotoTIP

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13133013

I'm going to put a Zerotherm GX810 on my HD3850 and see how well I can overclock it. I'm hoping to break 10k with this system, I think that would be a pretty decent score for this rig.


----------



## orbiter

My scores with [email protected]


----------



## ThatGuy16

This is my best in 06: 10733

I sort of screwed this link up by comparing it to myself..lol http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4334105

I know im not going to be able to break 11k with my X2 now, 4 sticks of ram forced me to lower my clock to 3ghz. Wouldn't even post at 3.3









Can't wait for the 24th, hopefully a P5K-e and a Q6600 will be my way!


----------



## cptjharkness

I got 7461 on 3dmark06 with a 8600gt 256mb wiv no volt mods on my signature rig below.

Attachment 63117


----------



## man03999

My system score 10407 in 3DMark 06. Pretty nice for my system :}


----------



## majin death

http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?i...6555536tr2.jpg
is that a normal score for my setup?


----------



## VIPERMAN69

I ADDED THEM ALREADY, BUT YOU DID'NT PUT THEM UP..NOT SURE WHY..
BUT HERE I GO AGAIN..
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4388319

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3839796

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5665269

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9308868

[email protected]
2 EVGA SLI 645/997
1 HARD DRIVE

SCORES
01=71618
03=64285
05=24028
06=16262

THIS IS ALL ON AIR.....


----------



## aroc91

Whoa, easy on the caps lock.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VIPERMAN69* 
I ADDED THEM ALREADY, BUT YOU DID'NT PUT THEM UP..NOT SURE WHY..
BUT HERE I GO AGAIN..
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4388319

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3839796

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5665269

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9308868

[email protected]
2 EVGA SLI 645/997
1 HARD DRIVE

SCORES
01=71618
03=64285
05=24028
06=16262

THIS IS ALL ON AIR.....


It's not a list dude. I think you're in the wrong thread.

If you're talking about Elmikethemike's thread, he probably isn't posting your scores because he said the thread was for active members only. 25 posts and zero reps isn't all that active :/


----------



## Rolandooo

Woot woot guys new score for me









11498 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4551780


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

12192 curently at my speeds, fastest ive had is 13313 when I overclocked abit more heavyly


----------



## Soya

7160


----------



## Phillysteve

4785


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

14151 with single card and on air.


----------



## Flux

6662 with my sig system, will test again and slap up a pic.


----------



## AMD2600

9950, with no OC of GPU.


----------



## jonny1989

11400, Links in my sig.


----------



## roningai

this is my best so far:


my sig rig does the work.


----------



## carl25

11154

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/8509/3dmark2oc8.jpg


----------



## [email protected]

I get 13274 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13272111
Is that about right for my rig?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

After much tweaking I managed a 15373 (link in sig)


----------



## gill

This isnt my sig rig score, that is still coming (should been here monday







) but here is the score my old system, running a p4 3.0, 1GB ram and an X700







enjoy
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13446567
All i can say is....BOO YEAH!


----------



## deafboy

Not what I was hoping for...









6145 @ stock

Trying it again after I do some tweaking next weekend...


----------



## man03999

10680 , in my sig :]


----------



## EVGAnut

hows these?


----------



## Clinic

Hehe, its kind of fun to look at the really early posts. 5094! 4870! I can't wait til the new Pentium (insert number here) comes out! =P Good stuff.

12254
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13447873


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EVGAnut* 
hows these?

wow...

what cooling are you using?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EVGAnut* 
hows these?

Hey EVGAnut, why not enter your system specs in the User CP?

A nice score BTW, awesome OC on CPU. However if you pushed your 8800 Ultra further I bet you could breach 20k easy.


----------



## brown bird

I'm happy with my score, so I thought I'd post it here as well!
18257 with 3.6 on the CPU.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brown bird*


I'm happy with my score, so I thought I'd post it here as well!
18257 with 3.6 on the CPU.


Impressive.... I must admit. I'm a bit jealous. lol.

Good work


----------



## Dylan

Downloading 3dmark 06... i want to test it after i installed vista the one in my profile was in XP professonal

this will prolly be pretty low

will post once tested


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soya*


7160










Actually...Yeah. Wth happened?

I scored around 8500 on my sig set up on stock settings.

Fx processor, where art thou?


----------



## [NuC] R4v3N

Score of 16,569









Getting a new 680i LT in a couple days...hoping to take my Q to 3.8 to get a good 18k+ run


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clinic*


Hehe, its kind of fun to look at the really early posts. 5094! 4870! I can't wait til the new Pentium (insert number here) comes out! =P Good stuff.

12254
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13447873



Dude your link added your score to my results..lol You need to post a differnt link..lol but that is funny


----------



## NEvolution

13566...my highest so far.


----------



## Death Dealer

10K sig rig


----------



## majin death

3543 i need a new mobo this one is terrible at ocing


----------



## markt

Attachment 63878


----------



## gill

10487 with new rig







Much better than my previous 750!!!!!!!!!
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13488259


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
10487 with new rig







Much better than my previous 750!!!!!!!!!
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13488259

Your card at stock? I get 11155 with a 8800 GTS 320 and my E6400 @ 3.2 (or was it 3.4)


----------



## bgbop15

12295


----------



## Bliz

I get only 9811 with my rig, GPU @ 630/935


----------



## Robilar

Not too bad for 3.6. Cards running at 650/950/1600 (lots more room there but waiting on my pair of DuOrbs).

Got my cpu stable at 3.9 today so I will have to re-run benches. My cards also run stable at 700/1000 (shaders not sure what max is yet) so I should be able to add some points.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Nice score.

Broke 16k today with some tweaking (sig).


----------



## BTK

i hate how a quad adds about 1.5k points over a dual in 3dmark......i mean a higher clocked dual will beat a lower clocked quad in games that dont use 4 cores (most games)

of course 3dmark is my favorite game........


----------



## We Gone

Hows 14070 rate ?


----------



## SugarySnack

I hit 13835 with the following setup today








CPU: E6600 @ 3.7ghz
GPU: EVGA 8800GT KO 760/1010
My RAM was clocked to 1010 as well. I am hoping to break 14k with a dual core and single GPU sometime. This was on 168.21


----------



## nigel

thats the best i had up to yet.


----------



## agntallen

i just ran it earlier; my 
e6400 with 1.3vcore at 3.2ghz
3870 with the core at 837 and the memory at 1215
i scored about 11371

i'm not sure how my pc ranks but i guess its decent.


----------



## cyrusj15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Woot woot guys new score for me









11498 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4551780


**** you only got 11.5k with a ultra?


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyrusj15*


**** you only got 11.5k with a ultra?


what did you expect its an AMD rig


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


what did you expect its an AMD rig


LOL AMD









Broke 14K today with my E6600 and 8800GT
[email protected] 3.85GHz 
[email protected] 715/2150
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4908587


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

well i was trying for 16K tonight and that phailed really bad. my best tonight and ever till second card gets here is 15771. http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13709501


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
well i was trying for 16K tonight and that phailed really bad. my best tonight and ever till second card gets here is 15771. http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13709501

In my experience, adding 50MHz to the CPU increases the score roughly 100 points, you only need a bit more! (I need to get an E8400 next payday!)


----------



## skunksmash

here ya go..........


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

with my old E6600 i got a 14151 and when i went to my E8400 i pulled a 15400 at 4.0 then i pulled my 15771 with it at 4360mhz so im going to wait for a driver update that will help my score a bit. i will have my second card by then but i will pull it to test.


----------



## [email protected]

Just did some overclocking etc today got it up to 14314 and hope to get to 14,500 tomorrow.


----------



## Sonic

Currently 332 or 322.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

the extra 250 points will be brutal. good luck.


----------



## vuxdu

I got this

3DMark Score4864 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score1853 Marks
SM 3.0 Score2039 Marks
CPU Score1943 Marks


----------



## nigel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
with my old E6600 i got a 14151 and when i went to my E8400 i pulled a 15400 at 4.0 then i pulled my 15771 with it at 4360mhz so im going to wait for a driver update that will help my score a bit. i will have my second card by then but i will pull it to test.

just been looking at your E8400 cpu ....you got it to 4GHZ now i want one.


----------



## Litlratt

23,247
Link in sig.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:

just been looking at your E8400 cpu ....you got it to 4GHZ now i want one
the thing is amazing. 4048 CPU score is pretty damn good for a dual core. i love it. best investment i have ever made.


----------



## [email protected]

Well that took long, got bored so tried again. I want a quad so bad now!!








http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13712665


----------



## jul3z

10377 @ 6%oc. I'm not sure what i should be, nor am i sure if i ran it right. I just fired up the program and let it run.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4949874


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jul3z*


10377 @ 6%oc. I'm not sure what i should be, nor am i sure if i ran it right. I just fired up the program and let it run.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4949874



You ran it correctly, with default settings (1280 x 1024 no AA). 6% OC on what? The CPU? Both your CPU and your graphics card can handle a significant OC, even with stock cooling (watch the chipset for your board though, it gets very hot).

Your score seems a bit low to me. Make sure that you have freed up as much resources as possible (background tasks, etc.) when you run the bench.


----------



## jul3z

6% On the processor. I found it to be low also, possibly vista's fault? it was kinda late for me, so i wasn't testing too thoroughly, just wanted to see what it'd post


----------



## blackhawk777

weird....the first time i did it with everything in image quality, filtering & AA, graphs, demo and game maxed out i got 12395..when i did the test with everything at its default settings i got 12193...i just did the test again with everything maxed out again and i got 12473??

what in the world is going on?


----------



## bgbop15

12965


----------



## lokeey

12801 is the highest i've been able to get, stable. gone as high as 13119, but as soon as i started up CoD4, CRASH!!!

my current settings...
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dbw7y/
guess i should update my gpu-z in my sig, too!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jul3z*


6% On the processor. I found it to be low also, possibly vista's fault? it was kinda late for me, so i wasn't testing too thoroughly, just wanted to see what it'd post


Actually, you're right, it is Vista. I didn't notice that you were using it. XP usually benches higher, so that explains the shortcoming.


----------



## GigaByte324

16,534


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

15851 is my best ever
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13712081


----------



## flawless

Oced for the benchmark Im not sure if this is correct with my build.


----------



## Rolandooo

new score with my E8400

13445


----------



## sublime0

10.5k


----------



## losttsol

15699 is my personal best, but I don't have a screenie to prove it, so this is as close as I could come currently...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my beat lastnight was 15933 im so close to my goal i can taste it lol


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3688765
20158 >>HD290XTs in CF on an Asus Maximus SE and Q6600

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5008697
19052 >>HD3870X2 E8400 on a GA-X38 DQ-6

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5004650
18830 >>HD3870X2 Q6600 GA-X38 DQ-6

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3870900
14452 >>8800GT Q6600 P5K Deluxe


----------



## Rolandooo

Wow CD that 3870 x2 looks promising







Me wants!

New score for me.

14846 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5014494


----------



## gill

Havnt updated here in a while, latest = 13100. I MAY OC the CPU a little more, waiting on some help first


----------



## Rolandooo

Woot Woot 17,847

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5080249


----------



## Hemi

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5066993

16324
Messing with shader clocks and that's improved my score definately.
An additional 2GB Ram has also seemed to add some extra points even before I played with the shader clocks.


----------



## Soya

10,567 on the new comp. Need to work on it some more, ram is underclocked for some reason.


----------



## Mr. Jules

My sig system does about 11,700. I wish I could get to 12k but I don't think it's possible without vmoding my card or something and it's just not worth it.


----------



## XxSilent22xX

What Res Are you Guys Running 3dmark06 at??


----------



## Soya

Stock, 1280X1024.


----------



## Litlratt

In my sig


----------



## Rick Arter

Best of 3818 on the demo with my rig below.


----------



## ipod4ever

I got a


----------



## Robilar

Here be mine


----------



## dr4gon

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5278827

13.7k


----------



## ThatGuy16

What are your GPU clocks? your SM scores are higher than mine









heres mine at 860/1150 E8400 @4.3ghz

12533
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5366794


----------



## TwistedDane

hehe 5891 on my old rig.

Gainward Geforce 8600gt GOLDEN SAMPLE running 700 core, 1800 mem & 1540 shader DX10
AMD 64 X2 4200+ running 3.01Ghz @ 1.39-1.40Vcore Socket 939
Mobo Asus a8n-e Nforce4 ultra Morphed to SLI
HyperX DDR400 PC-3200 running 215mhz @ 2.60
Windows Vista Ultimate x64

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=318618


----------



## rage557

I feel like something is wrong with my rig, or my graphics card just really sucks balls.

3Dmark06 score = 5608


----------



## mtbiker033

12,133

ORB in sig









G80 still kicking


----------



## mcogan10

5861 or something


----------



## Amdkillsintel

13416...sig.


----------



## specops

16k sig rig but at 3.6ghz proc


----------



## Skeevy

6112


----------



## michinmuri

Just upgraded from 1650pro to 3850. After OC'ing the new GPU a tad with the CCC I got this...










my score with the 1650 was 2040. 8000+ points is a huge leap.


----------



## michinmuri

i just started playing with the ATI overdrive, and I've added almost 100mhz on each the clocks and am just now hitting 60C on 33% fans. Whisper quiet at that. Need to redo my 3d mark soon.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michinmuri* 
Just upgraded from 1650pro to 3850. After OC'ing the new GPU a tad with the CCC I got this...

my score with the 1650 was 2040. 8000+ points is a huge leap.

how does that card scale compared to a 8800 gts 320?
i got 10148 with it and vista


----------



## adam2323

my



























































































: drink:



































:gun ner:








my 3d mark is 5721


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

lol


----------



## Sonic

My score beats all....322


----------



## Sparhawk

10318 on XP Pro with Catalyst 8.1, GPU 837/1188


----------



## rsfkevski

I was able to achieve 12,217 w/CPU @ 3.4GHZ


----------



## coreystang

I got 6551. Is that a decent score?


----------



## rsfkevski

Could be lots better with a better GPU









Overall, not bad though!


----------



## Soya

Pretty good, perhaps a little low with that quad.


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
how does that card scale compared to a 8800 gts 320?
i got 10148 with it and vista

not sure. I don't have any other cards to test, if that's what you are asking.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
My score beats all....322









I'm shocked that you even got that without a CPU


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


I'm shocked that you even got that without a CPU










lol. he is probably too embarrased by his at the moment. Watch out, he may get a new rig soon and pwnzord us all.


----------



## Namrac

Just shy of 11,000 in Vista. Around 10,800. Haven't run it in a while though.


----------



## Robilar

Hoping for better...


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Hoping for better...


NICE!


----------



## LAhoopz11

Got about a 12,017 I believe with the system below


----------



## b0z0

I got 13,912


----------



## killerhz

20369 With my rig.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

10854


----------



## We Gone

See sig... 14307


----------



## michinmuri

As good as I'm getting with this.








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/znb3x/


----------



## 53977

I got 11184 on my first time on this new built rig.


----------



## Hailscott

In sig.

16,092


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

im going for 20.5k next. waiting for some rocksolid drivers.


----------



## damha

i got 10766! First benchmark with pc below!


----------



## CravinR1

I'm feeling pretty good about my old E6400 and 8800 GTS 320 (11155 marks link in sig)


----------



## rancor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damha*


i got 10766! First benchmark with pc below!


nice would expect more I got 9226 (in sig) but you Q6600 in not oc'ed so I guess that is the problem


----------



## Hailscott

Broke 16K!! http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5559052


----------



## crashovride02

I pulled off a 5992! That is soooo low compared to the new stuff. I need to upgrade soon!!


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

|
V


----------



## Clox

*18179*
http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## NCspecV81

Why is it so difficult for people to post correct compare scores?


----------



## BxAlbo1

7288 with sig rig. Link in sig also. ( i need a new cpu lol )

l
l
V


----------



## Dominazn

14000+


----------



## P1MP1NJ

14,600


----------



## mcogan10

13,033...no big deal.


----------



## Murlocke

17.5k under vista


----------



## sirokket16

Been benchmarking a lot lately. I couldn't get over 11k until I realized I had forced 16x AF through drivers. Once I set it to off I reached 11885. I'm considering flashing my video card BIOS to get a higher shader clock and maybe break 12k. Right now my frequencies are 648/1566/972 for my video card and 3.4GHz for my cpu.


----------



## Robilar

19,039


----------



## Blameless

13,085 - *high quality* texture filtering, application controled AA/AF:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5577550


----------



## bruestle2

4999 for me!


----------



## deathbyturkey

=)


----------



## mastertrixter

6413 with a 5200+ that i'm testing for a buddy and with my 4000+ i get 6389


----------



## cptjharkness

14944 - 3dmark06. - For the time being, still more to go i think, am trying for 15000 at least.

Attachment 67469


----------



## deathbyturkey

wish i could get that high of a score but im doin some major upgrades when i get the money saved.


----------



## cptjharkness

You will get there, it took me so long to save up for all my kit and then even more time and heart ache to get my current rig to where it is now!!! Patience!!!! I had a rig almost identical to yours before this one and i got so much happiness out of it!


----------



## anyhtinggoes

12,585 was the best I could do with the what's in my sig.


----------



## savnac

12507 but still working on it.


----------



## alwaysAMD

10,187 with my sig rig and processor @ 2.8ghz. 3dmark06 crashes @ 2.9ghz







. Working on getting it fully stable, maybe i'll break 11k. Doubt it though.


----------



## CL3P20

13,422 on 06'

e6700 @ 3.7ghz
sig'd GPU at sig'd speeds.
PCI-E freq @ 110mhz
3gb's RAM @ 866mhz 4-4-4-10

..should be getting my rig from CD in a few.. very eager to test it out with the Q4.


----------



## flowtek

its enough for daily..


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14
13014 with sig rig


----------



## ThatGuy16

my first go with the my crossfire settup

4.0Ghz, cards are at 830/1150 (my 27/7 clocks)

18098


----------



## bulmung

im usually in between above 16000-16200


----------



## mtbiker033

12,133 not bad for a single G80 GTS


----------



## Payton12345

13606


----------



## arekieh

13.5k in XP, but i lost the ORB because i wasnt signed in







, 12k in vista


----------



## kenny1064

13,498 in 3dmark06. Processor holding me back.


----------



## Blade

10238


----------



## ThatGuy16

19093 is my best so far.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


19093 is my best so far.










That's great!

You're only about 1K short of my average (CPU @3.905 / GPU @700/1700/2400).

Lets see... you paid about half as much for your rig... (I'm not bragging, rather pointing out that you did things a lot smarter than I did).

I'd say you got a MUCH better deal.









Congrats.... now break that 20K


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


19093 is my best so far.










nice


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


That's great!

You're only about 1K short of my average (CPU @3.905 / GPU @700/1700/2400).

Lets see... you paid about half as much for your rig... (I'm not bragging, rather pointing out that you did things a lot smarter than I did).

I'd say you got a MUCH better deal.









Congrats.... now break that 20K











Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


nice


Thanks guys. I want to break 20k, but i don't think i can get much more out of my cpu on air









not bad for $460 all together for both cards


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


Thanks guys. I want to break 20k, but i don't think i can get much more out of my cpu on air









not bad for $460 all together for both cards










Ya, what i found with the 3870 is the stock cooler is amazing with the fan on high,
through it up to 100%, OC it some more, run a bench, than drop it back








or u can do the pencil mod where all u do is color on the one resistor, its very easy, and easy to reverse.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, these are my cards, i have the sapphire at 50% fan, and the other heatpipe cooler runs 10c warmer. Go figure..









The diamond card shipped with the unlocked bios, and the sapphire is still using the locked bios. I have yet to flash it







(in that score, both were at 860/1200)


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


Yeah, these are my cards, i have the sapphire at 50% fan, and the other heatpipe cooler runs 10c warmer. Go figure..









The diamond card shipped with the unlocked bios, and the sapphire is still using the locked bios. I have yet to flash it







(in that score, both were at 860/1200)


ahh, well get on it, flash that thing


----------



## 0rion

I pulled 13,197 out of my 2900, at about 890/980 core/memory. No voltage changes in the card, so I think if I'd have given it a bit more I could have made it to 13,500. Processor was at 3.4ghz, not quite the top just yet.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


ahh, well get on it, flash that thing


Flashed!









not much of a difference, CPU at 4.3ghz, cards are at 864/1206 (2412)

19102

Got a nice SM 3.0 score


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


Flashed!









not much of a difference, CPU at 4.3ghz, cards are at 864/1206 (2412)

19102

Got a nice SM 3.0 score










lol, still a bit better







good job


----------



## Schroedinger

My first 3dmark ever. Bone stock.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


lol, still a bit better







good job


Thanks, i'm still trying for higher though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schroedinger*


My first 3dmark ever. Bone stock.


Nice score for stock, now overclock!


----------



## murray8144

16355 after overclocking to 3.2


----------



## Le0

Heres my score with the following set up:

CPU: E6550 @3.5GHz FSB 2000
RAM: 2x1GB OCZ PC6400 SLI @FSB 1000 timings 5-5-5-15-T2 2.125v
VC: EVGA GeForce 9600GT @Core 781/Memory 1960


----------



## By-Tor

Not bad for a AMD rig..


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Not bad for a AMD rig..


No, not bad at all.


----------



## murray8144

17670 after overclocking to 3.6 and 702/940gpu


----------



## cody_AMD

I landed a 10,211 on 3dMark06, no OC yet though. Once i up the GPU, and get my motherboard back from RMA to newegg, and install my new CPU cooler, i am hoping for 12k.If i can get the CPU over 3.0Ghz. Might be a tall order, what ya'll think? 12k do-able?


----------



## mayor_quimby_loves_broads

hey guys. i ran the full 3dmark06 test, and i want to know how my score match to my system spec, and if i could get more performance out with the existing system.

Mobo: Abit Ab9 Pro
Ram: 2 gig
CPU: Core 2 Duo 6300 overclocked to 3gig (433 x 7)
GPU: evga 8800gts 320mg
os: XP SP2

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## CravinR1

Thats good, with my cpu @ 3.2 and a stock 8800 GTS SC I got about 10,600


----------



## CrackClocker

New score 3dmark06 score 11814.



Settings: If anybody wants to know, don't try it unless you want to blow your pc up.

Voltages
MCH +0.4V
PCI-E +0.1V
FSB +0.1V
VMEM 2.2V
VCORE 1.80V

XFX 8800GS
PCI-E 120mhz
GPU 750
GPU MEM 955
GPU SHADER 1850

CPU E2180
3.67ghz

Just got the new memory that boosted my score up 200 points
Mushkin HP2 4-5-4-11 ddr2 800
Set at 4-4-4-11 800


----------



## Kornowski

Is that about right for my PC?


----------



## NCspecV81

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5828564

*22,142*


----------



## Rolandooo

Update for me 18,534

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5849384


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

13316 3dmark06 ^^


----------



## DopeTorre

I get 6873 points without oc so does that really suck? And if Gpu overclocked to 750MHz and memory to 900,i really dont see difference...


----------



## RoadRashed

Still need to OC the 8800GT's and the CPU a bit.


----------



## yannis7777

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5736485


----------



## antonis21

10.421 3dmark06..


----------



## RoadRashed

Can't seem to get the thing to run stable at 4ghz... Time to do some more research just so I can break 18K.


----------



## GigaByte324

Lol, my current pc get's 11.K but even with 4x AA and 1680x1050 it only drops like 60 marks.


----------



## nytevizion

15207


----------



## The_Parrot

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5730778
17348

cant get the card to oc ha oh well.


----------



## okorn

E8400 @ 4.05Ghz
PNY 8800GTS
GA-P35-DS3P


----------



## Deezle98

21,181 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5851721


----------



## fpliii

Argh, reading these posts makes me sad...okay, when I get home, I'm gonna tape the hell out of my radiator, and OC the processor and the GTS's to the max...20k or bust!


----------



## Deezle98

21,959, I really want 22K but already had to push the voltage further than I should to get this.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5882439


----------



## KarmaKiller

11,709 - Sig rig

What do you think? Sound about right?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


11,709 - Sig rig

What do you think? Sound about right?


Yeah I got 11155 with my 8800 GTS 320 and my c2d at 3.4


----------



## dmhnc

I got 12146 with my sig rig, cpu oc'd to 2.9


----------



## Dominazn

12,543 ish


----------



## NCspecV81

w00t! got a new best! =o) *22,349!*

Almost 5 digits on both sm2 and sm3! BAH! I'll get it there! need some more tweaking!

Ran with a dual core fellers!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5890455


----------



## Rick Arter

3818 for sig rig


----------



## majin death

a little over 10800.
ill put up pics in a while.


----------



## SinDicate

4848 3DMarks

kinda sad, vid card brings it down

I see hipro5 is no longer in the #1 spot


----------



## Rolandooo

Well I started ocing the 9800 tonight and came up with 19,131 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5891193

I think I am done pushing it for today.


----------



## David_1337

Just over 8000 in my sig rig


----------



## majin death




----------



## Sm3gH3ad

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5533239 *10860*
or check 7600gt to 3870 link


----------



## michinmuri

most recent, after learning a few things and driver updates...


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michinmuri*


most recent, after learning a few things and driver updates...











your resolutions is set to 1280x800


----------



## tomaskir

14,239 link in the sig on the current sig rig


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
your resolutions is set to 1280x800

So if I set my resolution to that in CCC, will I get a better score? What exactly do you mean by this statement?


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michinmuri*


So if I set my resolution to that in CCC, will I get a better score? What exactly do you mean by this statement?


im saying that the standard(what everyone uses) resolution is 1280x1024.


----------



## michinmuri

i only have the free edition. i don't think i can change it to anything other than that, at least not what i've found


----------



## iggster

just got this setup running in the morning so not much tweaking...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5903346


----------



## NCspecV81

Check the sig for new best

22,541

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5906466


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
just got this setup running in the morning so not much tweaking...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5903346

nice, i was thinking about going sli but ill probably just step up to a 9800 instead.

















my latest score.


----------



## jinja_ninja

I think mine is 12545, which is about right.


----------



## markuk3

Not really sure about this. It is teh first run with no o/c on the gpu but still seems a little low


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


im saying that the standard(what everyone uses) resolution is 1280x1024.


if he is using the free edition he is running the standard resolution that everyone else uses. his desktop resolution is going thave no bearing here.


----------



## fpliii

Finally broke 21000! (see sig)...former high score was ~16000 (1 GPU)...I wonder how much it'll go up with XP? Also, when I decide to step-up to the GX2's, it'll prolly gain a bit more


----------



## porky

10300 with specs underneath...that sound right?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


10300 with specs underneath...that sound right?


At stock? Yes

OC'd ? NO


----------



## becco

*12221* l HD870 l E6300 @ 3.5Ghz
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/8...j37qnnveb8.jpg


----------



## Adrienspawn

17600, thanks to the g0


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Check the sig for new best

22,541

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5906466

Im surprised of the CPU score....Youd think it was much more.
I beat it by like 500 points and im clocked at about 1.4GHZ less lol. I guess 3Dmark06 uses 4 cores well.









I was gonna switch to the 45nm but i think ill stick tothe C2Q for now


----------



## Schroedinger

12337, 2836 Cpu
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5937491


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


Im surprised of the CPU score....Youd think it was much more.
I beat it by like 500 points and im clocked at about 1.4GHZ less lol. I guess 3Dmark06 uses 4 cores well.









I was gonna switch to the 45nm but i think ill stick tothe C2Q for now



Thats because you have 2 more cores when it comes to the cpu tests.


----------



## (REAPERS)BIG_JIM

Im new i have Q6600 upgrade to be tested

last test was 1300 or so

spec is CPU: E4300 1.8 @ 3.0
ram: 2x 2Gb GEIL ddr2 800
gpu: 2x 8800GTS 320Mb oc at GPU 675MHz MEM 1800MHz

i will give a better fill in later once upgrades r finished


----------



## ru7hl355

score is is my sig


----------



## njdad61

14,735 w/ 8800 GTX @ 650/1050... Ran perfect but I'm much more comfortable with 13,827 @ 600/950. At least until my extra 120mm radiator comes in.....


----------



## benfica101

i ran 3dmark 06 and i got 12356
System Specs

CPU
Intel Core2CPU E6600 3.4Ghz Motherboard
Asus Maximus Formula X38 Memory
2GB Kingston HyperX 935Mhz 
Graphics Card
Gigabyte 8800GT 512MB TurboForce Edition(750/2000) 
Hard Drive
Seagate barracuda 250GB 
Sound Card
Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Audio Power Supply
Thermaltake Toughpower 750w Case
Coolermaster Stacker 830SE (Black) 
CPU cooling
D-Tek Fuzion w/t Swiftech wc parts. 
GPU cooling
Zalman VF-8


----------



## yannis7777

16854 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5930975


----------



## We Gone

See sig...


----------



## muledeer

12714 with the system listed below


----------



## Schroedinger

12635, 3050 CPU

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5987361

CPU at 3.24 Prime stable for this run.


----------



## reberto

15,358 in Vista Ultimate X64


----------



## Vlasov_581

12559........oh wait







let me overclock the video card


----------



## TheCh3F

15367 @ 3.4Ghz on my sig system. (Windows reads my system at 3.8 for some reason although i'm running at 4x425)


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

13k with my sig rig.


----------



## Carnage

Ive gotten 19,652 on my current system, all on Air Cooling. I was running a wolfdale e8400 at 4.2 ghz with a zalman 9700. and a HIS 3870x2 OC to 900mhz with stock fans at 67% ,and Kingston HyperX DDR2 1200 PC9600.


----------



## Rolandooo

Well my newest score is 19,526 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5953381

If only this quad could reach 4ghz +


----------



## RaiDer

3DMark06 Score: 13267

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...E13E34BD4E4D64


----------



## mtbiker033

12,133 ORB link in sig!


----------



## nigel

that be mine.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 








that be mine.

care to share an orb link? that looks unexpectedly high for the specs at the default res.

*edit* After looking through my scores using a 3.88ghz Q6600 and an 8800 Ultra @ 690, I can definitely say with 100% certainty that you didn't use the default resolution. Come on man, don't be a cheapskate, use the default res.


----------



## bshan87

12,733 without any overclocking


----------



## TLa

*14869*
Score improves over 100 points after nvidia 174 beta driver is used. Good job NVIDIA.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6010268


----------



## rx7speed

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5952809










this was done at 945mhz core 1350 mhz memory on the stock cooler that came with the card. with the rest of the cpu setup as listed in my sig

mobo and cooler are holding me back though.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Oh yea, I got 215 on my laptop


----------



## majin death




----------



## RaiDer

820/2020/2240 79% fan, 38c idle 52c load.










3DMark06 Score: 14061
http://service.futuremark.com/home.action


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


820/2020/2240 79% fan, 38c idle 52c load.










3DMark06 Score: 14061
http://service.futuremark.com/home.action


how did you get your gpu clock so high?


----------



## RaiDer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


how did you get your gpu clock so high?










No idea, beyond impressed with it only got it yesterday 10mhz more on any setting, will give me artifacts in ATi tool. As is it's spot on!


----------



## Rolandooo

New personal best for me







20,896 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6124479


----------



## markuk3

My first 4.0ghz run

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...kuk3/20900.jpg


----------



## pattyntjen

my run at 4320 mhz


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think its my ram causing me not to be able to get 4.4ghz, or completely user error in the bios


----------



## Ihatethedukes

14.9k, SLI G92 gts, E8400 at a stupidly low overclock of 3.15GHz with a crappy mobo that OCs like an ECS. Vista 64
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6143734


----------



## muledeer

I finally crossed 13000
3DMARK05=13040









http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## muledeer

sorry that should say 3DMARK06


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i will do it again for kick and giggles. 20038 atm. getting a quad and 780i soon and shooting for 21 to 22K


----------



## CattleRustler

11344
not too bad, considering no cpu OC yet


----------



## droby1987

I just ran 3DMark06 and I got 16544....I'm going for 17,000+ if I can.

Here is the link for proof









http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## talntid




----------



## majin death

I don't know why most programs show my processor at 3.7ghz.... oh well.


----------



## //.DK

*ftw.*








just kidding!


----------



## svtfmook

12532


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

im still at 20037







that will change once the 780i gets here lol


----------



## Greg121986

I am doing much better on Vista than I thought I was. Main components that were changed: EVGA 780i board, G Skill DDR2 1000 2x2GB, Vista 64bit HP, RMA'd my old EVGA GTS G92 and am now on a 770core vs. my old one which only did 764 (measly I know). I'm pretty stoked though. I expected less than this. With 3.6GHz on my Q6600 I get 15,359 total.


----------



## OziriS

16168 @ 3465








http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## JBD1986

I get 16700 with my setup below with my video cards @ 630/2000.

Is that reasonable, or should it be higher?


----------



## ATI83

This is my BEST Run


----------



## Rolandooo

Just now hit 21,000
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6415399


----------



## benfica101

i got a 3damrk score of 15890 with my system


----------



## ATI83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benfica101* 
i got a 3damrk score of 15890 with my system

It seen like you geting low point for your system.


----------



## By-Tor

15915


----------



## Jura55ic

latest score orb is in me sig


----------



## bardique

14440
3DMarks06
Favorite Apr 02, 2008 18:02 CDT
CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo E6600GPU:ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2OS:Microsoft Windows VistaBenchmark Settings: Not default


----------



## phillipjos

heres mine at 3.6 730/945


----------



## droby1987

Here is my new score









http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...0A0B9E1077034A


----------



## justin146

This was at 2.4Ghz with a single G80 GTS at ~588Mhzz.


----------



## b0z0

My Mark06 score w/ sig was 16991


----------



## jaclipse

Heres what i've got. Not bad considering everything minus the monitor was $600.


----------



## droby1987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *droby1987* 
Here is my new score









http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...0A0B9E1077034A


Any ideas how I could improve on my 3DMark06 score of 16625? I'm really hoping to get over 17,000 points and then once I get another EVGA 8800GTS G92 then I should be over 21,000.


----------



## Tufelhunden

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14

17467 Not to shabby.


----------



## reberto

After begging and pleading for my Q6600 to get to 3.6ghz, this is what I ended up with









EDIT: I just noticed 36Mark says my CPU was at 4+ghz, but it wasn't (450x8)


----------



## ATI83

Yea, If you runing 4ghz, i am sure you can get 20k+


----------



## mithrandir

I get a paltry

*6750*

with my recent gpu budget buy upgrade - 2900gt (OC'd to 833/1053)
with Opteron 146 @ 2.75ghz
2gb ram (4 stick/2T)

Beats my 1800aiw which got around 3300 and the 1900 CF edition which got 4950.


----------



## dexterz

i got a 11875 after I oc'd my E4400 to 3.0Ghz with my 8800GT OC edition running on stock at 660MHz...hope its a decent score....but it's an improvement over the 513 i got with my 7200GS ...


----------



## Vitaminx

14,460


----------



## chanster

3055 with a Pentium D 820 and same sig rig.....


----------



## The_Rocker

I think i may go and break 20k now.


----------



## pvp309rcp

My Sig...

3Dmark06 score: 16518


----------



## 2900xtsniper

I get 10,184 with a
2900xt 512mb oced to 858 core and 900mhz mem
amd 5200x2 @ 2.875mhz
2gb ddr2 800mhz ram

http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
I think i may go and break 20k now.

You may know this tip, but after you've launched 3DMark (but haven't yet run the test), kill explorer.exe in the Task Manager, it will give you a few hundred extra points.


----------



## Mmansueto

15540. Specs in the sig.


----------



## DUNC4N

15676 Up from 10K with my amd setup. ORB in sig.


----------



## 2900xtsniper

http://service.futuremark.com/result...Results.action

10,197

Is this thread for 7800's or something cus thats manly what im seeing.


----------



## sgdude

11,390, cpu @ stock, gpu @ SSC. that was with 169.25, i need to try it with 175.16 and see if i get higher


----------



## Vlasov_581

.....


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
.....

nice. now try for 20K lol. i remember when i was at 9K a long time ago. now im at 20K next is 22K and then 24K lol


----------



## justin146

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgdude* 
11,390, cpu @ stock, gpu @ SSC. that was with 169.25, i need to try it with 175.16 and see if i get higher










You should be higher than that- I did better than that at 2.4Ghz with my GTS 320.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justin146* 
You should be higher than that- I did better than that at 2.4Ghz with my GTS 320.

he is at stock settings. when i run mine stock i get 15000 overclocked i get 20000 so it makes a big difference.


----------



## justin146

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
he is at stock settings. when i run mine stock i get 15000 overclocked i get 20000 so it makes a big difference.

but his G92 should destroy my G80; mine isnt overclocked _that_ much


----------



## bardique

15978 with E6600


----------



## EmerilLIVE

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6652083

14134 on my [email protected], [email protected]/1998/1170, Windows Server 2008


----------



## KarmaKiller

13,358

[email protected] // MSI P35-Neo2 // 9600GT 790/998 (1996Mhz) // 2Gb G.Skill


----------



## sgdude

11.4k


----------



## reezin14

13,010


----------



## cyrusj15

13,550

2.8ghz Q6600
xfx 680i
2gigs ddr2 800
8800 GTX
core clock: 616
memory clock: 1001


----------



## Sonic

322


----------



## droby1987

Q6600 GO- 3.6GHz
8800GTS G92- 815 GPU Clock/2250 Memory/2036 Shader

Is this a good score for my set-up while running Vista Ultimate 64?


----------



## 45nm

Just got 3dmark06 professional and ran it and resulted in this : 2298. CPU=732,HDR=907,SM2.0=1017.


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *droby1987*


Q6600 GO- 3.6GHz
8800GTS G92- 815 GPU Clock/2250 Memory/2036 Shader

Is this a good score for my set-up while running Vista Ultimate 64?


Yep, looks fine compared to mine with a 9800GTX & a Dual.


----------



## 45nm

Any opinions on my score ?.


----------



## SugarySnack

Just got 19.3k in 06. 72k in 03.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6697930

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5838017


----------



## markatto

19311 -my gpus don't like to overclock very far (760/2000/1050)

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## the prophet of mephisto

so, i know that this has probably been mentioned before, but i'll ask again. i keep getting the ddr2devicefailed error message in 3dmark06. what do i do to get around it (in other words, can i get an earlier version of 3dmark06 that's not the v1.1.0)?


----------



## BenBrown

17458

Links in sig.


----------



## System32

15845 using specs below
http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

Is that a decent score for specs?


----------



## MasterKromm

16,973

Q6700 @ 3.6ghz 1.39vCORE
8800GTS G92 @ 840mhz core / 2198mhz mem / 2098 shader



Is that score considered decent given my specs? Would the new WHQL drivers help boost the score?

Thanks


----------



## System32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterKromm*


16,973

Q6700 @ 3.6ghz 1.39vCORE
8800GTS G92 @ 840mhz core / 2198mhz mem / 2098 shader



Is that score considered decent given my specs? Would the new WHQL drivers help boost the score?

Thanks


Your really pushing an OC on your GTS, is it just benchmark stable or 24/7 stable?


----------



## MasterKromm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *System32*


Your really pushing an OC on your GTS, is it just benchmark stable or 24/7 stable?


Nah just bench stable... ATItool artifacts within a couple minutes. Even if it was stable the fan running at 100% is completely unbearable so I back it down to 800mhz on the core (fan @ 70%) for gaming and stock for when I'm not gaming.


----------



## System32

Yeah, I had an OC like that but ATI tool was showing artifacts within 30 seconds so I just let that one go, I think I am gonna re-bench using an overclock like that it will probably yield me a few more points.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie

9247 with my specs in sig. Is that any good? Everything is still stock, plan to overclock when I learn more.


----------



## Mmansueto

17157 with specs in sig. Although, my Pc is now giving me a whole lot of problems.


----------



## loco1172

Cpu: e6600
Motherboard: Asus p5b
ram: 2 Gb OCZ Platinum @ 770 mhg
Video Card:EVGA 8800 GTX
Cpu overclock: 3462
Video Card overclock: 604/1514/998
CPU 3dmark06 score: 3008
Total 3dmark06 score: 12465


----------



## iggster

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6731152

finally broke 20k...


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

With my AMD at 3GHz and my card at stock speeds right after throwing it in and not doing anything to the computer(shutting down programs and that) I got 10,100 ish not bad for AMD!!!


----------



## Xtracrispy

I"m only at 14900 with my e8400 at 3.24 Ghz 2gb of corsair dominator ram and 2x 8800 GTS 512 in sli. Do I need to go slit my wrists??? what the crap is wrong with my setup?


----------



## iggster

overclock it to 4+ and you will get to 18k+


----------



## agntallen

11166. is that a decent score for my rig?


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agntallen*


11166. is that a decent score for my rig?


I'd say so, but this is why ORB has the comparison feature, so you can compare your score to similar setups.


----------



## Branstone

My first build with no overclocking yet, still reading the how to's...
12,853 3dmarks
6,077 sm 2.0 score
5,810 sm3.0 score
2,913 Cpu score


----------



## jaclipse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
17458

Links in sig.

According to the orb your memory is not in dual channel. They should either be slot one/slot three or slot two/slot four and you have them in slot 1/slot 2


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclipse* 
According to the orb your memory is not in dual channel. They should either be slot one/slot three or slot two/slot four and you have them in slot 1/slot 2

The dual slots for my motherboard are 1 & 2 or 3 & 4 of which I use 1 & 2.


----------



## ThatGuy16

20008, finally!


----------



## sgdude

11,390, stupid Q6600 B3 and its high temps pervent an OC, even @ 2.7ghz (300x9) it wouldnt pass 3dmark


----------



## Adrienspawn

18214

Edit: minus 9 to that


----------



## 3XPeriment

10702. Need money... Want... q6700 and 9800GTX... Haha. Oh well. For now stuck with the e2160 and 9600GT.


----------



## sublime0

tis in my sig.. BTW 3870X2 on the way.


----------



## waqasr

17718 Q6600 at 3.5ghz and single 8800GTS 512 at 801/1927/1073
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6793718


----------



## The Pig

Cpu: q6700 @ 4.0Ghz
M/B: EVGA 780i
RAM: OCZ HPC Reaper
Video Card: 2 x XFX 8800 GTX
Cpu overclock: 4000Mhz
Video Card Overclock: 650/1000 (stock 600/950)
CPU Score:6133
3dmark06 score:19890


----------



## muledeer

16235

http://service.futuremark.com/result...Results.action


----------



## GeforceGTS

10362
I'd push it a little further if possible but soon as I hit 3.0ghz windows loads up untill the XP loading screen and keeps on loading forever ;[ Won't boot at all if I change voltage
end up having to reset cmos ;l


----------



## shibbiness

lol 2300









for this score is proof even needed xD


----------



## Slinkey123

13507 last time i did it.... i think 13k is pretty good for my old 8800gts 320

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6655221


----------



## 1RonMan

12500 still got some overclocking to do here.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1RonMan*


12500 still got some overclocking to do here.


Bah i've just got my Q6600 and ordered a 750i FTW I hope my scores will be higher than yours


----------



## microman

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6812630 yes its true i am awesome


----------



## kenny1064

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResult.action Still doing some tweaking.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenny1064*


http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResult.action Still doing some tweaking.










thats not a compare link you need to publish the score


----------



## xtascox

5155, but haven't run it lately.


----------



## 1RonMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Bah i've just got my Q6600 and ordered a 750i FTW I hope my scores will be higher than yours










I'm sure they will be i was running everything stock speeds but had the cpu @ 2.7 and still unstable. Thinking it's my ram or i gotta play around with the voltages because my temps are fine.


----------



## agntallen

11606.

is that good for my sig rig? scores also there


----------



## raven117

15856
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6887799


----------



## mo0rd

10 754 with my sig rig


----------



## Mobsta21

Below


----------



## Blameless

14,835 with a single 8800GTS 512, a dual-core chip, high-quality driver settings, and 100% 24/7 stable clocks.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6893203


----------



## iggster

21k+

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6893249


----------



## whatsthatsmell

the 3dmark06 compare links never show any system that was tested. I'm just going to go ahead and share a very recent screenshot. i got 1000 more 3dmark's in xp than in vista


----------



## iggster

do you run 1.42 vcore 24/7??? and if so how long have you been running it that high?


----------



## vwgti

Heres mine, cpu at 3.1 gfx at 803/1998/950







Not too shabby for a dated 939 system eh?


----------



## Coolwaters

14401
highest so far. retiring from overclocking so im back down to about 12200...


----------



## microman

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6812630 gonna bench tomorrow and break 24k if it kills me


----------



## ipod4ever

Dont know if this is good or not but anyway...


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microman* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6812630 gonna bench tomorrow and break 24k if it kills me

big number, I wonder what kind of scores you would get in 03,05 and vantage.


----------



## Johnnyfive

18807 Sorry, pics is kinda hard to make out. Zoom in!


----------



## microman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
big number, I wonder what kind of scores you would get in 03,05 and vantage.

i know if i had a 9650 like you i could break 25k in 06 in my sleep


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


i know if i had a 9650 like you i could break 25k in 06 in my sleep


you know as much as I know that most of it is pure luck on how high your chip overclocks.

I bought a qx9650 and bought another qx9650. I am testing with the second one and the highest I can overclock it to is 4.3 and the first one is 4.45... I am gonna pick another one up tommorow and hope for the best.

Or does everyone get lucky and get a q6600 that can go passed 4.0?









Plus they are only $1000 go out and buy one if its that easy


----------



## jpw007

XP 32 Bit (Registering 2.5GB Ram) = 16138
Vista 64 Bit (Registering 4 GB Ram) = 15726

lol damn vista! but i get more fps in BF2142 etc in vista than xp lol!


----------



## markt

19492 3Dmark06
http://http://www.overclock.net/attachments/ati/70729d1208261605-hd-3870-x2-owners-thread-best-%3Cbr%20/%3E3d06.jpg[/URL

oops link is screwed use the one in my signature


----------



## s0nniez




----------



## phillipjos

14,533 @3.6 v-c 1.375


----------



## DUNC4N

Latest in sig


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

This in the right ballpark?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


This in the right ballpark?











Yeah, OC your CPU to 3.6 and you'll gain something like 1500 marks.


----------



## wildfire99

my sig rig usualy gets 2-3 but sometimes just crashes when i run it ^_^


----------



## low strife

I was in the 2k range with this rig. I don't remember exactly what I got though.


----------



## MasterKromm

17,574

Q6700 @ 3.95ghz 1.52vCORE
8800GTS G92 @ 840mhz core / 2248mhz mem / 2098 shader



If it weren't soo damn hot I'd try and get 4.1ghz stable, but florida temps + 1.55 vCORE = not cool...


----------



## scottath

My work in progress score is 20033 - i cracked the 20K









That was with both my cards stable at about 860 core - 1200 mem from memory adn with my CPU *UNSTABLE* at 3.87ghz


----------



## bluedevil

I cracked 15K.


----------



## spazstic

New to overclocking, but having a lot of fun with it. I have been slowly bumping my 3Ghz E8400 to 4Ghz. Runs great at 1.42VCore.

Shouldn't I be getting higher scores than this?

3DMark Score3455 3DMarks
SM2.0 Score1302 
HDR/SM3.0 Score1186 
CPU Score3721

I know the GPU is limiting (8600GT OC'd to 640Mhz core, 460Mhz mem), but should it still be as low as it is?

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazstic* 
New to overclocking, but having a lot of fun with it. I have been slowly bumping my 3Ghz E8400 to 4Ghz. Runs great at 1.42VCore.

Shouldn't I be getting higher scores than this?

3DMark Score3455 3DMarks
SM2.0 Score1302
HDR/SM3.0 Score1186
CPU Score3721

I know the GPU is limiting (8600GT OC'd to 640Mhz core, 460Mhz mem), but should it still be as low as it is?

Any comments appreciated.

That can't be right, try running it with the GPU at stock


----------



## OneOunce

sig


----------



## NCspecV81

Dual Core FTW check sig.


----------



## spazstic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


That can't be right, try running it with the GPU at stock


I had run 3DMark when the whole system was stock... E8400 at 3.0Ghz, 8600GT at 540Mhz core, 400Mhz mem. The system scored as follows:

3D Score3020
SM 2.0 1150
SM 3.0 1045
CPU score2816

So the overclock was an improvement by a large margin. Still feel like the system should be getting better scores than this. OC'd the 8600GT even further, now running 750/520. Best score yet, finally broke 4000. What do you think?










Thanks in advance. If you or anyone else has any suggestions, please let me know... I believe it is the GPU limiting.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ that's pretty low for what you have IMO, I used to get 10k with my 4000+ at 2.9ghz
and my 8800 slightly OC'd. I know you only have the 8600 but I didn't think they sucked that much?

Anyway 15k ;]


----------



## RaiDer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


^^ that's pretty low for what you have IMO, I used to get 10k with my 4000+ at 2.9ghz
and my 8800 slightly OC'd. I know you only have the 8600 but I didn't think they sucked that much?

Anyway 15k ;]


Notice the fact he has a 8600GT, that score is about right. Your's seems a little low to me though. Would have thought it'd be more like 16 considering you have a Quad.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ I think i'd need 3.6ghz to get 16k, plus my 8800 could be pushed a little further than I have it right now, only just got stable at 3.2 today, so i'm happy with 15k


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spazstic*


I had run 3DMark when the whole system was stock... E8400 at 3.0Ghz, 8600GT at 540Mhz core, 400Mhz mem. The system scored as follows:

3D Score3020
SM 2.0 1150
SM 3.0 1045
CPU score2816

So the overclock was an improvement by a large margin. Still feel like the system should be getting better scores than this. OC'd the 8600GT even further, now running 750/520. Best score yet, finally broke 4000. What do you think?










Thanks in advance. If you or anyone else has any suggestions, please let me know... I believe it is the GPU limiting.



thats incredibly low even for an 8600gt. with my 4000+ @3ghz and my gpu at 650 and 425 i get 6400


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ do you have ce1, spread spectrum and speedstep or whatever disabled? All I can think off...


----------



## spazstic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
^^ do you have ce1, spread spectrum and speedstep or whatever disabled? All I can think off...

I do not have those options in the BIOS, I am not sure what ce1 is, I searched the web and could find nothing. However, it is strange that CPU-Z shows a lower clock speed and a 6x multiplier when I am at 4Ghz (450x9) and the BIOS is set to manual with no scaling options. It jumps to 4Ghz with the 6x multiplier for a split second at times. Weird... Maybe that gives a clue? PCMark gives a decent score of 8138 (visible in the background). Memory freq and voltage wouldn't be doing this, would it?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastertrixter* 
thats incredibly low even for an 8600gt. with my 4000+ @3ghz and my gpu at 650 and 425 i get 6400

That is what I had been thinking.... You have a different card, same chip, but I have a more powerful processor and DDR3. I should be getting higher scores, right? I plan on upgrading to an 8800GT, guess I'll see then.

Thanks for the help everyone, and thanks for rubbing your 15,000+ scores in my face.









BTW... New to this, if I am clogging up this post and should be elsewhere, please let me know (nicely). Thanks!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


Notice the fact he has a 8600GT, that score is about right.


You're crazy, my old 7900 GT could score higher than that! The 8600 GT is not that weak. His Sm 2.0 and 3.0 scores should be at least 3 or 4k, not 1k!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spazstic*


I had run 3DMark when the whole system was stock... E8400 at 3.0Ghz, 8600GT at 540Mhz core, 400Mhz mem. The system scored as follows:

3D Score3020
SM 2.0 1150
SM 3.0 1045
CPU score2816

So the overclock was an improvement by a large margin. Still feel like the system should be getting better scores than this. OC'd the 8600GT even further, now running 750/520. Best score yet, finally broke 4000. What do you think?










Thanks in advance. If you or anyone else has any suggestions, please let me know... I believe it is the GPU limiting.



You tried re-installing drivers and updating DirectX? My 7800GTX did 5300 with my quad at stock... You should be shooting for a bit more than that with that CPU OC'ed like that IMO.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Im willing ot bet i could pick up another 400 or so points f i OC my Gfx card a bit more...


----------



## spazstic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
You tried re-installing drivers and updating DirectX? My 7800GTX did 5300 with my quad at stock... You should be shooting for a bit more than that with that CPU OC'ed like that IMO.

Yes, my 8600GT has the current driver, and I have the latest DX9 (running XP).

DX10 and Vista wouldn't make a large difference, would it? I would think it to be slightly worse, but I don't know...


----------



## Unstableiser

With my processor clocked at a mighty 2.1Ghz! The 2900 is at 800/1000 which is 50Mhz than the XT. Can I have a larger bottleneck?


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's what I got playing around the other day.

19257 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6989380


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spazstic*


Yes, my 8600GT has the current driver, and I have the latest DX9 (running XP).

DX10 and Vista wouldn't make a large difference, would it? I would think it to be slightly worse, but I don't know...


Vista would knock some offa that score.

Could you possibly have a un-stable OC somewhere? Is your PCI-e Frequency locked in at 100mhz in your BIOS?


----------



## spazstic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Vista would knock some offa that score.

Could you possibly have a un-stable OC somewhere? Is your PCI-e Frequency locked in at 100mhz in your BIOS?


I ran Prime95 for 8hrs and had no problems. The system runs great, I just get poor scores with 3DMark. Also, Gears of War sees only 30-40 FPS when on med. and 1152x864. I feel I should be getting better.

I read online to leave the PCI-e Frequency alone because it does not help and can cause instability. Is this true? I left it on auto in BIOS.

Anyway, I set the card back to stock settings (540/400) and it did HORRIBLY!
Lost more than 1000 pts. from 750/520:










Thanks for the help. If you think you see an issue, please let me know!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazstic* 
However, it is strange that CPU-Z shows a lower clock speed and a 6x multiplier when I am at 4Ghz (450x9) and the BIOS is set to manual with no scaling options. It jumps to 4Ghz with the 6x multiplier for a split second at times. Weird... Maybe that gives a clue?

Your board is throttling your CPU back when there is no load on it, to save power. There is a setting in your BIOS that will stop that. I forget the exact name, but I think it's called speed stepping, or something to that affect. It should be in "advanced Cpu Configuration".
Once you kill that, your CPU will run at whatever you set it as in your BIOS all the time.


----------



## spazstic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Your board is throttling your CPU back when there is no load on it, to save power. There is a setting in your BIOS that will stop that. I forget the exact name, but I think it's called speed stepping, or something to that affect. It should be in "advanced Cpu Configuration". 
Once you kill that, your CPU will run at whatever you set it as in your BIOS all the time.










There are two options, PCIE and CPU spread spectrum, and I have had them both disabled. It is strange though, because CPU-Z still shows signs of throttling, It runs at 2.6Ghz (x6) then jumps and remains at 4.0Ghz (x9) when under load. I don't think that is the issue, however.

I am now wondering if I have a bad video card. Seems highly unlikely, but I don't know what else could be the issue.

If anyone can answer the MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION, please let me know!








Thanks!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Hey spazstic, have you tried older WHQL NVidia drivers(174's?)? maybe try those to see if theres any difference if you havnt?


----------



## spazstic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Hey spazstic, have you tried older WHQL NVidia drivers(174's?)? maybe try those to see if theres any difference if you havnt?

Thank you for your help explosion, I appreciate it.

I had the 174's installed on the card originally. I updated when I was getting low scores and did not notice a difference.

I didn't think that an updated driver would cause the low scores I am seeing, but I suppose that could happen.

I will try the older driver and post the 3DMark results, just to see the exact difference.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazstic* 
There are two options, PCIE and CPU spread spectrum, and I have had them both disabled. It is strange though, because CPU-Z still shows signs of throttling, It runs at 2.6Ghz (x6) then jumps and remains at 4.0Ghz (x9) when under load. I don't think that is the issue, however.

I am now wondering if I have a bad video card. Seems highly unlikely, but I don't know what else could be the issue.

If anyone can answer the MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION, please let me know!








Thanks!

The spread spectrum has nothing to do with the throttling of the cpu.

You need to look for C1E, I think some mb call it something else too but can't remember what. Just look through your Bios, it should be under like advanced chipset options or cpu options.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

On a recent ASUS board, those options will be under the "Advanced Options" tab, and by recent i mean dating back to the nForce 4 chips. In Advanced Options there should be "Jumper Free" and "CPU Configuration", C1E and EIST(Enhanced Intel Speed Step) will be under that(CPU Config).


----------



## spazstic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


On a recent ASUS board, those options will be under the "Advanced Options" tab, and by recent i mean dating back to the nForce 4 chips. In Advanced Options there should be "Jumper Free" and "CPU Configuration", C1E and EIST(Enhanced Intel Speed Step) will be under that(CPU Config).










With how many times I have been through this BIOS, I can't believe I missed this. You were exactly right, I found C1E and disabled it.

It improved my score 4 points! Oh yeah!










At least I know now why the CPU was throttling. Thanks for the help, and if you think of anything else, please let me know!


----------



## fencefeet

dude.....why don't you get a new graphics card??? your cpu is like kicking your 8600gt's ass right now. That e8400 is just begging for a fast gpu.


----------



## spazstic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fencefeet*


dude.....why don't you get a new graphics card??? your cpu is like kicking your 8600gt's ass right now. That e8400 is just begging for a fast gpu.










I am planning on it. I can use EVGA's step up program, and I plan on getting an 8800GT and overclocking it. Then I will buy another later on and SLI them. I looked around and the 8800GT seems to be the best deal right now.

I have just been curious as to why this card isn't getting better scores than it is. I have seen lesser systems with the same card getting scores in the 5000's or 6000's if the card is OC'd. (Mine is).

I would like to figure it out now, I am sure I will be happy with the 8800 but I wanted to find out what is happening with the 8600. If you think you know, let me know!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres mine
3DMark Score 15245 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 6424 
SM 3.0 Score 5969 
CPU Score 5594

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7036192


----------



## phillipjos

14,[email protected]


----------



## bluedevil

Broke 15K.....


----------



## . // Fixion

Quote:



Broke 15K.....



Looks more like a slight nudge to 15K rather than breaking it









@Spazstic

Wow...4000 with a 4GHz E8400

My X2 5000 @2.9 and my 8800GT @SSC speeds gets like 10,383 - I didnt think the 8600GT was that vastly inferior to the 8800GT


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *. // Fixion*


@Spazstic

Wow...4000 with a 4GHz E8400

My X2 5000 @2.9 and my 8800GT @SSC speeds gets like 10,383 - I didnt think the 8600GT was that vastly inferior to the 8800GT



Its not supposed to be....

I hit 14963 with a 770mhz core earlier... I consider this good since my CPU is at 3.0. After this heat breaks ill get down to OC'ing this thing past 770 i guess


----------



## spazstic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Its not supposed to be....

I hit 14963 with a 770mhz core earlier... I consider this good since my CPU is at 3.0. After this heat breaks ill get down to OC'ing this thing past 770 i guess









Nice score. (beats my 4048!). I will put up a post after I get my 8800GT so we can see the difference.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spazstic*


Nice score. (beats my 4048!). I will put up a post after I get my 8800GT so we can see the difference.


Im looking forward to that too (hope it all works out for you.).









I never asked you if games feel like theyre running ok?


----------



## spazstic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Im looking forward to that too (hope it all works out for you.).









I never asked you if games feel like theyre running ok?

Yes, actually. Gears of War runs very well at 1152x864, everything on medium, I get around 40 fps, highs of 55, lows of 28-30. If I bump it to high it drops to the 20-30s and I don't notice any better rendering. So I play medium.









I am planning on getting Crysis tomorrow, so that is going to be the real test for my system (errr.. GPU)! More than likely it will force me to get that card sooner!

Thanks again for your help Explosion. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## MaNiC

il post a screenie later but I the higest I have scored is 12,539.


----------



## brown bird

It's been some time since I've been here.
I did a little more tweaking and got 18788, think this is the limit for me.


----------



## We Gone

Updated in sig Q6600 @ 3.78

3Dmark06 16796


----------



## brown bird

I was wrong earlier, hit 19145 today!


----------



## zooterboy

20260!!

...finally...


----------



## scottath

I know the feeling - just broke the 20K mark early last week - great feeling isn't it.....now if i could just get my quad up around the 4ghz mark....[my 20k was at 3.8ghz]


----------



## Slinkey123

*13936!!* So close to 14k









With my CPU at 3.5ghz and a single 8800GTS 320mb

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7071224


----------



## MaNiC

12,727 for me, just overclocked my Q6600 to 3.49GHz.


----------



## VorteX2002

grabbed my second 3870x2 and scored 18156

Update: After some tweaking i managed to get 20100 on the dot


----------



## spazstic

Amazing what a video card will do for a 3DMark score. I finally picked up an 8800GT, haven't OC'd it yet (It runs at 72C under load @ 28C ambient so I need better cooling first) BUT CHECK THIS OUT!

From this....










To this!










I LOVE IT! Runs Crysis on very high, ~30fps. WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG?
I don't know if the 8600GT was a bad card or if they really don't have the kick that the 8800s have.

Much thanks to everyone's help. I will post a new score after a little GPU OC.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

nice, much better, was that at 4Ghz? It look slike you r8600 was a bad card, or im just really REALLY over-estimating them...


----------



## spazstic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
nice, much better, was that at 4Ghz? It look slike you r8600 was a bad card, or im just really REALLY over-estimating them...

Yes everything is exactly the same, 4Ghz, AND the 8600 was OC'd from 540/400 to 750/530.

I believe the 8600 was just a bad card. I've seen others with the same card and a lesser system score 6k.

Amazing, huh? Can't wait to start pushing this new card!


----------



## hyperSPEED

i get about 11k with [email protected] i cant wait till i change my cpu to 8400!!!


----------



## spazstic

Finally have some bragging rights.... (ok, not 20K... yet)









Bumped the GPU from 600/900 to 700/1000. Runs great & stable, increase of 1300 pts. Ready for a better heatsink/fan though (then I'll really push it!)


----------



## spazstic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyperSPEED* 
i get about 11k with [email protected] i cant wait till i change my cpu to 8400!!!

I love my 8400... OC so easily and with low temps. Still, I would recommend the AC Freezer 7 with it - cheap and VERY effective!

15K is coming up fast!


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazstic* 
Amazing what a video card will do for a 3DMark score. I finally picked up an 8800GT, haven't OC'd it yet (It runs at 72C under load @ 28C ambient so I need better cooling first) BUT CHECK THIS OUT!

From this....










To this!










I LOVE IT! Runs Crysis on very high, ~30fps. WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG?
I don't know if the 8600GT was a bad card or if they really don't have the kick that the 8800s have.

Much thanks to everyone's help. I will post a new score after a little GPU OC.

that score is couple thousand too low for the 8600, but anyways its a huge difference


----------



## Allsopp

Just put in my new q6600 an hd 3870 an got just over 11000 nothing is clocked yet


----------



## MaNiC

OC'ed my Q6600 to 3.6GHz












my stock 3dmark score was 11,305.


----------



## Criswell

'round 15k, I'll see if I can run another when I get home later with a good OC..


----------



## SSJVegeta

*12,636* pts with 3DMark06 here with my rig.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## phillipjos

at 3.2 730/933


----------



## OCec3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


4046 at stock.


Nice...


----------



## phillipjos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCec3*


Nice...


Thanks, if for mine cant get anymore memory out of it tho


----------



## Nellys197

All stock HW, score is 8639. Finally broke my 13K goal with sig rig!! I was stuck around 12600 or so and a little extra tweak/overclock here and there and I hit 13,436!! Not too shabby for a really small micro heatbox


----------



## Monaco5

With my Sig-rig, on the 169.21 drivers, and stock clocks. These scores look about right?


----------



## spazstic

Using an Accelero S1 Rev.2 and a 120mm fan:

Broke 14K @ 760/linked 1915/1025.

And only a month ago was fighting to break 4K.... Love the new card!


----------



## Valllldondo

*3d05 v130* - _15,753 / 3886_
---
*3d06 v110* - _11,208 / 4740 / 6245 / 2174_

Opteron 180 @ 2.91 GHz on 1.4v
HD 3870 X2 @ 877 MHz / 1908 MHz

Good...Bad 
Remember i am still on a 939 socket unlike you 755 and 940 AM2 boys...


----------



## jerjon7

i guess its kind of hard to see for most but the score is 16014

here is my score, i think pretty good for what i got....but about to add another video card


----------



## shibbiness

9218 with:
Phenom 9500 @ 2.2
2gb ddr2800 ram
hd 3870 stock
(sig in rig as of june 2008)

my cpu score was only 2700...
Seem right?


----------



## Pap3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shibbiness*


9218 with:
Phenom 9500 @ 2.2
2gb ddr2800 ram
hd 3870 stock
(sig in rig as of june 2008)

my cpu score was only 2700...
Seem right?


OC that 3870!!!

I'm at 9930 and can't seem to break 10k
















My CPU won't go up higher, it's a Manchester core...


----------



## zollen

I got 16777 with my spec:


----------



## GeforceGTS

Finaly hit 16000


----------



## reezin14

16,000+


----------



## shibbiness

10550 with cpu oced to 2.5 and 3870 oced as well. 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7246848


----------



## fr33dy

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/3539/jdt0cxxznp7.jpg

My first got overclock in here


----------



## Gunslash

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7257804
19486
[email protected] (though 3dmark detected [email protected] for some reason lol), [email protected]/1100


----------



## mtbiker033

16,089 with my E7200 @ 3.610ghz


----------



## trezegol13

you guys thinks this is about right? got my GTS @ 600/900/1300









i just dont get it.. before i was getting 13,300+ on a E6750 @ 3.6 then i got a E6850 @ 3.9 and i can't get 12,000... any ideas?? thanks


----------



## DennisC

13219 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6461053


----------



## sky

is this good? its my first time running it

*10837 3DMarks*
http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

after OC the graphics card
*11247 3DMarks*
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...9F7F7E8EA8E995


----------



## tat2monsta

just got a new cpu and just started clocking it a bit..

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7283717 @3.5 on a clogged up system
just need to get the chip higher now anyone know the max safe vcore for it?


----------



## killerhz

Here is mine 21127


----------



## Valllldondo

Good or bad chaps for my system?

11,410


----------



## Gri3f3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valllldondo*


Good or bad chaps for my system?

11,410


Your proc is holding you back. You should be able to get 15k easily with your gpu.


----------



## Izvire

12034pts

http://izvire.jouluserver.com/kuvat/karkkimarkki3.JPG

Asus P5Q
C2D E4600 @ 3.0Ghz
2GT Corsair 675Mhz
Geforce 8800GT OC'd
500GB Samsung
200GB Seagate


----------



## Phoebus

~17K (see sig for link).

Was getting about 12K with my e6600 OC'd to 3.0. The e8400 OC'd to 3.8 added 5K to my score! My dual 8800 GTX's were definitely cpu bound.


----------



## gamepagol

my 1st 3DMark 2006 score here

MSI 8800GTS G92 @ 800/1035 on stock cooling
Q6600 @ 3GHz

3DMark Score : *15030*
SM2.0 Score : 6237
SM3.0 Score : 6374
CPU Score : 4756

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/4933/3dmark06gz7.jpg

sorry for bad image quality 250kb only


----------



## centuryman007

I get 11,226 with 9600gt @ 800/2000/960 and E2160 at 3.2. anyone know of a pencil mod for the Asus EN9600gt? (its got a strange PCB layout).

Cheers in advance for an help


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Been testing mine for ages, at stock it gets 123XX, finally got it over 14k.

*E8400* @ 3.6GHz (Limited to 1600FSB with DDR2-800 RAM)
*4GB Corsair XMS2 PC-6400* @ 960MHz
*BFG 8800GT* @ 756 Core / 2106 Memory / 1836 Shader

*14088 3DMarks*

Maximum temperature reached during test - 64C
GPU Fan @ 4400RPM, All case fans on high.


----------



## ChrisB17

I got 11k last night with my sig rig.


----------



## CL3P20

in the sig, 15,145 w/ cpu @ 3.6ghz and single 8800gt..still tweaking the shader clocks.


----------



## NCspecV81

check sig for my highest, but I doubt that'll be there much longer when I get everything transplanted.

but e8400 @ 4ghz and HD4850's at stock = 19,173. I see these cards scoring huge with my wonderfully overclocking e8500 sitting in my other rig.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7246270


----------



## PR1M3R

13.5k with my chip @ 3.8 and my card lightly OC'd

Not too shabby


----------



## schlitzamen

Cpu: Q9300 (Speed Step Enabled)
Motherboard: DFI LP DK x38
ram: 4GB Corsair XMS2
Video Card: 2 Visiontek HD 3870s
Cpu overclock: 3.0Ghz
Video Card overclock: stock
CPU 3dmark06 score: 4838
Total 3dmark06 score: 16239


----------



## We Gone

See Sig


----------



## BLAKIE33

12,469 with sig below.
[Sure i should be getting more but not sure if cpu is bottle necking my system].


----------



## Pouleterie

11839 with everything at stock, and only one video card.. the other one is back-order.


----------



## Triplesec

14,477 with specs in sig.


----------



## NCspecV81

e8500 @ 4.5ghz w/ 9x500fsb & Crossfire HD4850's. 3Dmark06 = 21,022

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7345777


----------



## Cod2player

3870's @ Stock & Q6600 @ 3.7ghz

18,546

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...ECFA5B9EC1F328

Let me know if the link works....


----------



## benko

8800gts 512(oc) [email protected],65 175003dmarks


----------



## Gunslash

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7328353
19930

was done with the same rig in sig, except I had my CPU up to 3.8ghz for that run


----------



## CorryBasler

8368 System Mark


----------



## mtbiker033

16,089 orb link in sig!


----------



## The Viper

with my CPU at only 4.2 (24/7)...I bench at 4.5

18796: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7342158


----------



## derek2esilent

12500 is my highest


----------



## CudaBoy71

I just hit 12998 w/my sig.. I think I can get more..lol
Well I just pumped up my cpu speed to 3.496 and my gpu to 725/1100 and this is what I got:13718 3DMarks


----------



## xtascox

Just ran it again for the first time in a while and I've gone up to 4.0 GHZ since.

I'm now at 5359 with my sig rig.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

I gave my old evga 8800gtx ($500 2007) to my son.
stock 4870 ($309 2008)


----------



## KrenKO

haha i still love reading this old post... shows how much we have advanced, anyone i recently popped out a 15700, still climbing with lots of head room left to go.


----------



## redalert

heres my score


----------



## Infinitegrim

i get 13464 with my sig, after overclocking to 4Ghz i get 13907! Ill post pics later


----------



## Me_XMan

I've got around 17050 with current system in my sig.
Working on getting my E8400 to 4GHz and I may need my new Asus Maximus Formula to do it.


----------



## Robilar

Here is my most recent score. once i figure out how to overclock these cards we'll see what I can do


----------



## schlitzamen

I got 17,112 last night after getting 3.2ghz. Going to try and push for 3.3 before posting my score.


----------



## mustkill

5086 for 3Dmark 06 when on 2.80GHz on stock gfx(no oc)


----------



## mustkill

mite oc more and put up my gfx a bit when i have time and bench again


----------



## se7en56

11,493


----------



## MaNiC

13,179


----------



## ChIck3n

13,030. My E8400 is at 3.6 Ghz, but I have not OC'd my 8800 GT (it is the factory superclocked version, Core 670MHz, mem 1950MHz).


----------



## serialtoon

I got 14,334 with my current specs.


----------



## MarineRevenge

Sig


----------



## KmK

16,473

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7489245

single evga 9800gtx ko, 800mhz 5-5-5-18 RAM


----------



## homestyle

3dmark06:

12675
5416
6548
2720

With the system in my sig minus the 8800 GT. I got a new 4850 with clocks @ 700/1020. The core can probably go more, but CCC only limits 700 and I bump the memory VERY slowly. After more hours of gaming, I'll bump it up, but I can probably go more on the memory.


----------



## marsey99

sig









op got 2800 lolz


----------



## Izvire

13196!
http://izvire.jouluserver.com/kuvat/karkkimarkki5.JPG

Asus P5Q
C2D E4600 @ 3.5ghz + OCZ Vendetta 2
8800GT
2gt Corsair 675mhz


----------



## Takendown2

12175 with 8800gt OCed


----------



## Robilar

Still working on cards overclocking (this is with cards at stock)


----------



## Dryadsoul

14324 with HD 4850 @ 760/1156 on stock bios/no volt mods.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slappyjoe* 
i got 4623p in 3dmark06 with:

*Grafikkort*: 1 Leadtek winfast 7800GT pcie
*Processor* : Amd Athlon 64 3000+(1,8) s939 with freezer pro
*Minnen* : 2 st twinmos 512 ddr stickor pc3200 cl 2,5
*Moderkort* : Gigabyte GA-K8N-SLI nForce4 chipset

*normal:*Processor:1809 Mhz Grafikkort:Core=405 Mhz Memory=1.01 Ghz.
*overclock:*Processor:2507 Mhz Grafikkort:Core=481 Mhz Memory=1.20 Ghz.

PUt that in your sig grabben^^ "svenska" isn't a language OCN use


----------



## mrtn400

Here's mine, a whopping 6439!

3DMark06 crashed just before I could get the screenie, so I had to use the webpage.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


Here's mine, a whopping 6439!

3DMark06 crashed just before I could get the screenie, so I had to use the webpage.


are you sure thats 3dmark06 and not 3dmarkvantage?


----------



## skatingrocker17

2836


----------



## startekee

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7569623


----------



## boulevark

~12 000 at stock with HD 4870
~14 000 at 2.97GHz and DDRII at 840MHz


----------



## MasterFire

Clicky

15.299 on a stable OC







Though I'm not doing that 24/7 ofcourse









EDIT: I'll run it again soon, new drivers.


----------



## rapid86

14251 with sig rig

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7543952


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell* 
are you sure thats 3dmark06 and not 3dmarkvantage?

Yeah, I'm sure it's 3DMark06, my 7950GT just always does horrible on it.


----------



## NCspecV81

Single HD4850 w/ E8500 Dual Core -

16,528 3DMarks

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7605422


----------



## tibor28

i am just under 15,000 but i know i can get it easily to 16,000-17,000 with some tweaking


----------



## ipod4ever

18,917 TRYING TO GET TO 19000 almost there

ffs

pic of proof


----------



## NrGx

Just got a 11,893. I think I'm being held back by my processor


----------



## ipod4ever

I HAVE HIT MY GOAL LOL


----------



## Jack Pepsi

This was with my ASUS A8V motherboard, I've recently changed over to an MSI K8N to see if I can actually hit 10K with an AGP card and a 939 system. I'm almost there...


----------



## whatsthatsmell

pcie1.0x16 and the second pcie1.0x4


----------



## NCspecV81

HD4870 and E8500. Once again, a single gpu and a dual core! I'm going for 19k today fella's! I will be so happy if I can reach that score with ONE gpu, and a DUAL core!

So far 3DMark06 = 18,235

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7682798


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Good luck!


----------



## CorryBasler

My 3DMark06 score is 10468 with CPU at 3 GHz and my 2x 8800GT at 780c/1900z/1050m!


----------



## KmK

I got 15475 with this 8800GT
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7695898


----------



## Xavier1421

14337 on rig in sig. Sorry no screenies. I'm not overly happy nor sad about the score, I know my cpu is severely hampering my efforts.

The good news, with the fan at 100%, the load temps never passed 60 degrees!


----------



## Mmansueto

sig rig hits about 16500 with everything at stock. with the CPU @ 4.0 it hits about 19500.


----------



## blackjack23

11764 and still going strong!


----------



## bluedevil

I just ran one last nite.....15,043....


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


My 3DMark06 score is 10468 with CPU at 3 GHz and my 2x 8800GT at 780c/1900z/1050m!


Does 3DMark06 Take SLI configurations into account?

I mean I get 10,835 with an X2 6000+ at 3.0Ghz and one 8800GT at 726/1824/1050

...seems odd


----------



## isstern35

my 3dmark06 is 12500. my gpu is o/c at 650/1850mhz. If i bump up my speed to the quad i think i can get a bit more out of it.


----------



## dubz

9500 @ 700/1700/950


----------



## 45nm

16,508 with new hardware and only one 4870 X2 for test.


----------



## NCspecV81

23,439 currently. Going for 24k!


----------



## 64bitmania

~17.8k w/ mild OC GPU and decent Q6600 OC. Going for higher.


----------



## gunzkevin1

10,156, eh idk seems low for my graphics card but right for my cpu.


----------



## criminal

16,649


----------



## NCspecV81

*23,627* w/ a dual core =o)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7910119


----------



## iggster

I think I can get a better score then I have with 3 cards with two cards I might try in a few


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

17561 on a single card and a dual core.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7910542


----------



## Speedma11229

3dmark6: 10,357, sig rig no oc


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
17561 on a single card and a dual core.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7910542

keep going







I got over 20k with one card


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
17561 on a single card and a dual core.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7910542

Good run. 439pts away from that illusive next 1000 in score.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
keep going







I got over 20k with one card

you also have a quad and a GTX 280. i have a dual and a 260


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
you also have a quad and a GTX 280. i have a dual and a 260

true, btw weren't you gonna get the 280s but then just decided to keep what you had and now you have the 260s?? LOL I know the feeling though I am currently trying to make up my mind on what memory to get since mine doesn't ovdrclock to well


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
keep going







I got over 20k with one card

why is everything always a pissing match with you?


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
why is everything always a pissing match with you?

I thought he had the gtx280 so I was only encoraging to try for more, even with the gtx 260 I see him getting higher numbers if he keeps trying


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


I thought he had the gtx280 so I was only encoraging to try for more, even with the gtx 260 I see him getting higher numbers if he keeps trying


i always get higher numbers. if i had a quad i could break 18.5k easy.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i always get higher numbers. if i had a quad i could break 18.5k easy.


if I may ask then why not sell your e8400 and get say a q6600? Microman had one that would clock very high and plus they are only about $200 which is like $50 more then an e8400


----------



## KarmaKiller

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7853940
17,579 with sig rig.


----------



## sourceONFIRE

i guess it's nothing to hot, but 9825 with this set up and single card


----------



## Jack Pepsi

What settings have you ran 06 at, default?

If so, that makes me really pleased with mine (no offence).


----------



## sourceONFIRE

yea i was using the trial edition so you cant really change settings


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Fair enough, I can't help but think that it's rather low for a PCIe based system with much better RAM and CPU than mine. I'm only 228 marks off your score.


----------



## TrueNoob

18180, sig rig


----------



## sccrfreak342

12074, orb comparison in sig.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

23200
ORB Comparison in Signature.

Q9650 @ 4.24GHz 1.356V (470x9 FSB) CL5 DDR2 1130MHz @ 1.9V


----------



## Slider46

14371- sig rig - should have kept my orb link


----------



## Slider46

whoops - should have used edit instead of the back button







lol


----------



## Unstableiser

What the, two posts but one word difference lol. I get about 10,000 btw


----------



## Ruffy

5479 3DMarks. wow i suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my system isnt bad at all grrrrrrrrr what to do what to do


----------



## Jack Pepsi

That score is rather low. Are you running 06 at default settings?


----------



## Ruffy

yea. the free download


----------



## BenBrown

18,057 on sig rig with overclocks:

CPU - 3366MHz all four cores
GPUs - 864/1287 on all three.


----------



## Anth0789

My record - 3dmark06 - 14464
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/2528...ml#post4678694


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

tomarrow night im gonna be bustin out in the benching world once again. were talking a 18K single GPU score and a 21k SLI score with a dual core. so mine will be posted in here along with its own thread


----------



## JOCKTHEGLIDE

stock no OC
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## xtascox

Just hit 6962 with my new 8800 GTS 512


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtascox*


Just hit 6962 with my new 8800 GTS 512










wow its safe to say that your cpu is bottle-necking the H E L L out of your system. i have the same motherboard with an 8800gt + [email protected] and my score is 13109. if you drop an e8400 ($170?) or something in there your score will nearly double and im sure your gaming performance will love it.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


My 3DMark06 score is 10468 with CPU at 3 GHz and my 2x 8800GT at 780c/1900z/1050m!


I get 11,500 with my rig, does that seem about right?


----------



## jdave420

This is mine is this ok for what you see???


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdave420* 
This is mine is this ok for what you see???

That's pretty decent for that setup. Nice.


----------



## jdave420

sweet that's what i was hoping to hear thanks


----------



## ljason8eg

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8281344

I'm thinking mine is decent...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
I get 11,500 with my rig, does that seem about right?

your almost 9k to low lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


your almost 9k to low lol.


Really!? I didn't think it was right... I disabled most thing when running 3DMark too, like Aereo and SideBar and stuff like that.

Everything is at stock though... So it doesn't seem right?


----------



## Shroud

CPU @3.2GHz
the vid card is at 600/900/1500 so...hasnt been bothered.

This score seem about right?


----------



## tmaz42o

E8400 at 4.0GHz
8800GTS at 775/1915/1105


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

sadly I didn't find the strength or will to underclock the CPU to 1200Mhz/core
also but this will do.
1x8800GTX non-SLi
GPU: 157MHz
Mem: 250MHz^2
Shader: 337MHz

I simply can't take this program seriously


----------



## By-Tor

Here are my scores.

1st is with one 3870
2nd is with 2 in Crossfire


----------



## NCspecV81

check Sig.


----------



## oni

Just got a 15835 in 3dMark06. I'm happy with it since this computer has only been built for 2 days and I just started to OC it.


----------



## Enigma8750

3D Mark 06 latest 15586 with my current Specs and overclocked to 3.2 Ghz and my 3870s overclocked to the max Barely stable but a good score with the 3870x2


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*









wow its safe to say that your cpu is bottle-necking the H E L L out of your system. i have the same motherboard with an 8800gt + [email protected] and my score is 13109. if you drop an e8400 ($170?) or something in there your score will nearly double and im sure your gaming performance will love it.


Oh I know my CPU is bottlenecking me









I love overclocking the 631 though!

My plan is to get an e7200(~$120) and overclock the hell out of it, and take my 631 and throw it in the case I'm working on in my sig along with my old 8600gts and get the 631 up over 5ghz.

Edit:

Upped the north bridge a tad because of some instability and broke 7000!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8502884


----------



## podge

6921, wana try for an even 7000


----------



## kleptodathief

this prog is called 3dmark vantage now?

i did the CPU test, i think my vid card is hella slow, not many FPS

btw jane nash was HOT


----------



## zooterboy

Different program, Vantage is for Vista only.

My top ever score is 20,260 with my sig rig. Link


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


Different program, Vantage is for Vista only.

My top ever score is 20,260 with my sig rig. Link


Can I ask what you get at stock, because we have pretty similar systems, yet I only get 12,000.


----------



## orlywutlol

13,401 with my system in my sig. I presume its about where it should be considering the cpu im using. I'm also using the 8.7 drivers that came with the card until the 8.10s come out.


----------



## my-demise

*16275* 3DMarks on my sig rig. I am pretty pleased with that score!


----------



## Mersiles

I got a 17131 with my recently built sig rig.

Does that seem lower than it should be?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


I get 11,500 with my rig, does that seem about right?


Overclock that quad, it will work wonders! That will tell if its the CPU or not, but i would have expected a little more even with it at stock.

Heres mine, volt mods are coming to the boys in the near future!

20974


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


Can I ask what you get at stock, because we have pretty similar systems, yet I only get 12,000.


I never tested it at stock, it never occurred to me to try it. When I get home I'll give it a try and post what I get. It's likely about the same as you. When I got the best result I had the CPU overclocked to 3.85GHz, so it's not something that's going to happen all the time.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *podge*


6921, wana try for an even 7000










I'm almost embarrassed to tell you that I got 8028 with my laptop...


----------



## aunaturalantony

I got 9680 with everything stock.

O/C'ed my GPU and CPU and pulled a 10580 yesterday night. Will post proof










A little more tweaking to break the 11K mark














very happy with my score as my system is a budget build..


----------



## silverbullet132

13,030 with sig rig & cpu/ram oc, no gpu oc


----------



## MaiHk

I only upped the cpu a little & i think the gpu can get some more boostings.. but anyone got suggestions? cheers


----------



## aunaturalantony

I have come to the conclusion that my CPU is letting me down..

I have OC'ed my 9600GT with zalman fan to a stable setting in the pic...got 10893 (up from 10580 or so) My GPU is maxed out atm but i think a little more tweaking is necessary










What you guys think?


----------



## beatrix

Q9550
2GB DDR2
780i SLI
Single 8800GTS 512
*Score: 17356*

_more details -> attached screenshot_


----------



## aunaturalantony

72 marks away from breaking 11K....just got 10928..
HUGE improvement from stock which was 9868 or around that...


----------



## Mersiles

So can anyone give me tell me whether 17131 is low for my sig rig?


----------



## huntman21014

Its not bad, I get 12200 when my cpu is at 3.6ghz, ram at 1000 4-4-4-12 and my card oc'ed too 700/1620/2214


----------



## Lightningfront

17,534 Compare

System in Signature


----------



## Route6600

17635 for sig rig.

Still tweaking the rig (hardware and software) and learning about overclocking. I think it'll do better.


----------



## pLuhhmm

300, sig rig.


----------



## gtz

The highest I 3DMark06 score I have achived has been 12092, pretty good since I got it with my sig rig. I had my 8800GT at 750 core and 1960 memory.

Here's a pic.


----------



## Mersiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lightningfront*


17,534 Compare

System in Signature


That doesn't seem accurate, it's 700 points below my actual 3DMark06 score.


----------



## huntman21014

His cpu is clocked higher than yours and 9800gx2's only perform at their best when they have the right drivers


----------



## antonis21

my top score is 16.714!!!


----------



## thegreatsquare

14,092 on rig below.

Stock CPU, 740/1850/1050 GPUs


----------



## Mersiles

huntman21014 said:


> His cpu is clocked higher than yours and 9800gx2's only perform at their best when they have the right drivers.=quote]
> 
> Well what's the right drivers?


----------



## huntman21014

I am not sure as I don't have one but I would pm nellys197, he has one and his performs great, I would try the 178.24 whql drivers that just came out 2 days ago


----------



## whe3ls

i just scored 15447 with my gt and my quad @ 3.8

15447 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score
6373 
SM 3.0 Score
6074 
CPU Score
5937


----------



## Mersiles

Well I did try 178.24 and got 17142. On 178.13 I scored a 17131. So no real improvement here.


----------



## Slider46

15,007 with E7200 Core 2 Duo @ 4.0Ghz and 8800GT







(178.13 drivers)

SM 2.0 - 7009
SM 3.0 - 6550
CPU - 3640

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8355941


----------



## iNFiNiTY-

hmm


----------



## flowtek

is my score allright?
seems like others has 16 - 17k, i set cpu to 4.2 and it was only add 200 points, so no worth for me, now this my 24/7










flo


----------



## Foot

*12,808 3D Marks!*
Linky

Q6600 @ 3.0 GHz

Specs below


----------



## iNFiNiTY-

can anyone tell why the SM scores are so low?!?!?!!


----------



## huntman21014

Low compared to what? The fastest system?, that is a dream rig. I think the SM2 score is fine for a 9800gtx+


----------



## Jack Pepsi

I've just beaten my previous best, by... 9 whole marks! XD


----------



## tibor28

Here is my new best







A nice improvement from 12.500 on default clocks. My goal with this system is 20k. Once i get a proper cpu cooler.


----------



## iNFiNiTY-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


Low compared to what? The fastest system?, that is a dream rig. I think the SM2 score is fine for a 9800gtx+


2x 9800GTX+ sli should get more you recon?

i think 6k is low compared to the ATi one in the ''fastest'' system those are setup in crossfire mines not clocked stand-alone, how can i up the scores?


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iNFiNiTY-*


can anyone tell why the SM scores are so low?!?!?!!


my GTX+ 6600ish SMscore at stock, yes you are bit low


----------



## M4DM4N

check sig


----------



## tehmaggot

In my sig as well









It seems the more I clock my CPU, the higher my GPU score gets, while my CPU score stays the same


----------



## iNFiNiTY-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


my GTX+ 6600ish SMscore at stock, yes you are bit low










Any suggestions on how to ''UP'' it..


----------



## almighty15

Does this look ok??

http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=driverxb2.jpg

Seems a little low to me, CPU is stable @ 3.3ghz.

I am using the old 169.21 drivers though, maybe its time for newer ones?


----------



## xtascox

Is this normal? I lost over 1600 3dmarks when running in Vista.

I went from a little over 7000 in XP Pro to 5361 in vista.


----------



## huntman21014

new drivers might help but that score is normal for an amd cpu, 3dmark06 is intel orientated

EDIT> yes vista lowers your score, usually not that much but it does lower it


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iNFiNiTY-* 
Any suggestions on how to ''UP'' it..

u can overclock to the max








check on nvidia control panel if gpu acceleration set to single display performance mode, or u can set ur nview display mode to use one display, update driver..


----------



## edwardm

3834 for me when i was on xp sp3, but now i think i lost like 200 points or so since i installed vista... [email protected]#$%&*


----------



## NCspecV81

Single Card Score w/ QX9650 = *26,042*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8613279


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Single Card Score w/ QX9650 = *26,042*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8613279

very nice... with i had your rig.

I score 14652 with my rig


----------



## xtascox

With my new q6600 I've jumped from 5361 to 8740.

Problem is, my q6600 is only scoring 2342 at stock speeds. Is this normal? I've left everything at auto in the bios as of right now and my vcore seems to be fluctuating between 1.3 and 1.34. VID is 1.3250. I'll set everything manually and see if it makes a difference. Do I need to re install vista? It just seems most people are scoring in the 3000's for the q6600's.


----------



## huntman21014

not normal at all, with your sig rig even stock you should score at least 14k, are you running the bench at sock settings in 3dmark06?


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
not normal at all, with your sig rig even stock you should score at least 14k, are you running the bench at sock settings in 3dmark06?

Yep, its the unregistered version so I have no choice. Should I try a reformat?


----------



## huntman21014

People are scoring like 6k with a quad usually, I get 12K with my sig rig at 3.6ghz, is your 8800GTS overclocked? I would try reinstalling 3dmark06, when you say your score jumped from 5361 to 8740 do you mean your total score? If that is your total score something is very very wrong with your video card


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
People are scoring like 6k with a quad usually, I get 12K with my sig rig at 3.6ghz, is your 8800GTS overclocked? I would try reinstalling 3dmark06, when you say your score jumped from 5361 to 8740 do you mean your total score? If that is your total score something is very very wrong with your video card

Yep, that was my total score.
I overclocked it: Core to 765 and Memory to 1070. I wonder if its not getting enough power???

Here's the link to my score http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8660554


----------



## wajeeh

16468 3DMarks with my sig rig.
not too bad. just can't seem to get a stable 3.4 overclock and i don't wanna bother with it anymore.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8661944


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtascox* 
With my new q6600 I've jumped from 5361 to 8740.

Problem is, my q6600 is only scoring 2342 at stock speeds. Is this normal? I've left everything at auto in the bios as of right now and my vcore seems to be fluctuating between 1.3 and 1.34. VID is 1.3250. I'll set everything manually and see if it makes a difference. Do I need to re install vista? It just seems most people are scoring in the 3000's for the q6600's.


I had a situation like that going from dual to quad without reformattng. I ended up having to reformat to restore my cpu score =o)


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I had a situation like that going from dual to quad without reformattng. I ended up having to reformat to restore my cpu score =o)

Yea, I've read about that. That would explain the low CPU score, but what about the video card score? The card is only hitting 3-4000 and it should be hitting 5000+. Vista was installed after I got the card.

Thanks for pointing that out though. I'm going to see what happens when I run it on XP and if the CPU scores a hell of a lot higher then I'm going to re install vista after convincing microsoft to allow me to reactiviate the OEM license I got for free(legally fyi).


----------



## huntman21014

just a thought, could your sli board be running in 8x instead of 16x? That would really kill your overall score bigtime


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
just a thought, could your sli board be running in 8x instead of 16x? That would really kill your overall score bigtime

That's a thought, but according to everything I set up and GPU-Z, it's running at x16.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtascox* 
Yea, I've read about that. That would explain the low CPU score, but what about the video card score? The card is only hitting 3-4000 and it should be hitting 5000+. Vista was installed after I got the card.

Thanks for pointing that out though. I'm going to see what happens when I run it on XP and if the CPU scores a hell of a lot higher then I'm going to re install vista after convincing microsoft to allow me to reactiviate the OEM license I got for free(legally fyi).

Yes a fudged up optimization on the cpu can alter your sm2 and sm3 scores.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Yes a fudged up optimization on the cpu can alter your sm2 and sm3 scores.


Ran it on XP and my score only increased by 500 3dmarks. I did re install vista and it seems to be running better but I'm thinking that there is a power issue if both my CPU and GPU are acting up (Especially since my vcore will not stay constant. I've heard of it dropping, but not rising on its own). Kind of like running a car with bad gas, it will run, but like crap.

But to keep this thread un cluttered lets move this conversation to here http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...rformance.html


----------



## flowtek

updated.. my highest stable oc on gtx+


----------



## xtascox

For those that are interested I solved my issue. See my post here:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post4783157


----------



## PaRaDoX

current rig gets 0









My old setup... E6300 @ 3150mhz on a DFI ICFX3200-T2R RD600 chipset running a stock Gigabyte 3870.

12584

SM 2.0 Score
5514
SM 3.0 Score
6830
CPU Score
2461
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5761026


----------



## Mxbn0

14160, although i don't have a screenshot


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

im gonna try 21k tonight.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
im gonna try 21k tonight.

what cpu speed will you be benching at?


----------



## Casper123

Here is mine. Gonna see if i can get any higher once i see how high i can OC stable


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


what cpu speed will you be benching at?


4.75 to start off with

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


Here is mine. Gonna see if i can get any higher once i see how high i can OC stable


you need to push it harder then that. do 4.2 at 1.4 vcore. she will be fine.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

21249 is the latest
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8675110


----------



## Stianby

got 11,950 with my sigrig, seems a tad low or what? ? 
I need another 4870.....

edit:

Made some minor adjustments....


----------



## Drich79

Just scored 18648 with my sig rig!!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Got 13400 with my sig rig


----------



## da9pwnsu

23k or so stock graphics


----------



## Stianby

Adjusted a bit more. . .

16.516 SigRig


----------



## muledeer

I just got a new personal best 18015







I'm still pushing for more, overclocked my ream to 1066 and gained 300 points not too shabby


----------



## MakubeX

Not bad for a dual core







:

CPU is actually at 4.1GHz (8x multi). Rig specs below.










Compare link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8786212


----------



## thewebmaster179

Ok, IÂ´m almost embarrased but anyway, here is my score from yesterday:










It kinda feels a little low... maybe because of the cpu... guess I`ll upgrade it eventually. I overclocked the 4850 using auto-tune, and though it`s not 100% stable it survived the benchmark just fine.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Web, that does seem a little low. I get 9606 with my 3850. I want to be able to hit 10K - I hope I can do it.


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack Pepsi*


Web, that does seem a little low. I get 9606 with my 3850. I want to be able to hit 10K - I hope I can do it.


I know it seems low but I just ran it as soon as I reinstalled win xp so no other processes were in the way or ahything... this is the absolute best.
On a side note... I first ran 3dmark before installing service pack 3 and got 9960 3dmarks, so sp3 actually increased performance... go figure...


----------



## Genzel

12198 with sig rig.. It's low enough I dont feel the need to link. Havent oc my gpu, still just waiting for the 260s to bottom out. Dont care.. Happy enough with it.

Low for what Im running or?


----------



## huntman21014

pretty low, A Q6600 and 8800GTX usually gets around 14K


----------



## Genzel

Cpu at what speed? Likesay havent bothered to OC the gpu. Might in a more sober state tomorrow.


----------



## Genzel

Not too buzzed to update drivers. 13438 after updating gpu's drivers.

gn


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



pretty low, A Q6600 and 8800GTX usually gets around 14K










My single GS score with Q6600 http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1284


----------



## jaclipse

11,400 in Vista. Probably gonna get a 4850 soon


----------



## Saix225

10,833 in Vista 32-bit.
That's perfect for me.


----------



## carlstevenson25

hey i get 11538 is that any good for my system or should it be better than that?


----------



## munaim1

3dmark06 - 19,342 - CPU 3.75 1.53vcore








http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...505CA9D43EFCB9

(got 20,048 when I had it CPU at 3.80ghz)


----------



## wiggy2k7

I score 14632 in vista 32bit with my sig rig, getting a GTX260 maxcore or HD4870 very soon so my score should shoot up.









Quote:



hey i get 11538 is that any good for my system or should it be better than that?


Thats a poor score for an 8800GT SLI rig... your cpu must be the bottleneck


----------



## CL3P20

New submission for me:

14,470 3D 06' w/ single 8800GS
GPU-Z verification









Specs on bench run..

*Q6600 @ 414*9
X48-DQ6 EVGA 8800GS @ 1.3v
848mhz core
2268mhz shaders
2040mhz mem*


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
New submission for me:

14,470 3D 06' w/ single 8800GS
GPU-Z verification









Specs on bench run..

*Q6600 @ 414*9
X48-DQ6 EVGA 8800GS @ 1.3v
848mhz core
2268mhz shaders
2040mhz mem*


Nice CPU score, though I wish I knew how your [email protected] Mhz got a higher CPU score than my [email protected] Mhz, maybe because of the 64-bit OS?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

Nice CPU score, though I wish I knew how your [email protected] Mhz got a higher CPU score than my [email protected] Mhz, maybe because of the 64-bit OS?
Its because I use Old Spice in my loop..it makes teh CPU grow chest hair


----------



## 3XPeriment

11,450 with sig rig.







not bad for a $700 system.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

I get 14322 with 1 card.We'll see what she does tommorow when my 8pin extension shows up and I can finally throw my other 88 in here.It'll be all goodness from there.Hoping for around 18000-19000.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space* 
I get 14322 with 1 card.We'll see what she does tommorow when my 8pin extension shows up and I can finally throw my other 88 in here.It'll be all goodness from there.Hoping for around 18000-19000.

I would be amazed if you really got a 4-5k point jump just by adding a second 8800GT.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


I would be amazed if you really got a 4-5k point jump just by adding a second 8800GT.


Well I got right smack dab where I thought I would be









Attachment 87526

Time to see how much more I can get?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*


Well I got right smack dab where I thought I would be









Attachment 87526

Time to see how much more I can get?


LOL, ok,I'm amazed. Nice work!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


LOL, ok,I'm amazed. Nice work!










Thank ya.........Thank ya very much.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Ok guys sorry for the double post but I'm giddy as a school girl now.Well maybe a ninja on crack is more like it!







Not because of the 3DMark score but the oc I just got on this wolfdale.

Attachment 87548

It's not Orthos stable yet but it got through 3DMark without a problem so I know I'm getting close!


----------



## Gunslash

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8851368

17461
[email protected] [email protected]/1470/2280

18136
[email protected]
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8016221

and just for shrimps and sniggles, I was digging around and here's my highest one:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7328353
19930
[email protected]/[email protected]/1040

and here's my highest one with a single HD4850:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7884203
15476
[email protected]@760/1055

ok while I'm at it, here are some of my older one from a few months back just for information's sake:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7023977
16071
[email protected](g80)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7089859
17084
[email protected](G92)[email protected]/1030


----------



## explict

my bad..


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *explict*


PCMark Vantage: 4718...
Is this good? Sounds bad to me? I thought my computer would be better?

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=18


vantage isnt 3dmark


----------



## phonyphonecall

15751 w/ my 2 9800gtx's clocked too 805, but i think i can do way way better when i clock my q6600 to *4.00* this weekend... that will be quite the stressfull day...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phonyphonecall* 
15751 w/ my 2 9800gtx's clocked too 805, but i think i can do way way better when i clock my q6600 to *4.00* this weekend... that will be quite the stressfull day...

I have a similar set up as you. Clock that Q up to 4 GHz and you should hit 20k (or close to it at least).


----------



## GivingHope

Attachment 87761


----------



## xtascox

Hit 14195 with my Q6600 at 3.0ghz. It won't let me make the result public for some reason though.


----------



## PTRMAN

Ran a 17228 last night with my rig. Seems OK, but could I get it higher?
Attachment 87890
Attachment 87891


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtascox* 
Hit 14195 with my Q6600 at 3.0ghz. It won't let me make the result public for some reason though.


Using PhysX drivers?That would be why.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PTRMAN* 
Ran a 17228 last night with my rig. Seems OK, but could I get it higher?
Attachment 87890
Attachment 87891

Is that with your card at stock? I get 18k with my Q6600 at 3.5ghz so you should be able to scrape somemore if you OC your card a bit more..


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space* 
Using PhysX drivers?That would be why.

That would be it then.


----------



## casianeduard

My System: ASUS P5QSE (P45) , Intel Core 2 Duo [email protected] , Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 4GB Kit , Asus EN9800GX2 video card, Seagate 500Gb Hdd, PSU Spire 650W.
My 3dmark06 score :
Attachment 88094


----------



## kurosu

My 3dmark06 score is 11087.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my latest is 21249. going for 22k tonight.


----------



## gbrilliantq

24.4k

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8478085


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
my latest is 21249. going for 22k tonight.

Nice score as always killa. You should get a quad, then you would have a ridiculous score like the guy below you.

Man, my 9800 GTXs turned out to be so lame. I would need a third one to equal what the 260s and single 4870X2s are scoring in 3Dmark.


----------



## iggster

I got 27,230 earlier...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


I got 27,230 earlier...


Great Caesar's ghost! Compare link?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Great Caesar's ghost! Compare link?


I ran it on my way out home didn't even upload it LOL when I get home if it's cool I'll rerun it. Just a hint of things to come with i7


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Nice score as always killa. You should get a quad, then you would have a ridiculous score like the guy below you.

Man, my 9800 GTXs turned out to be so lame. I would need a third one to equal what the 260s and single 4870X2s are scoring in 3Dmark.









yea him and I dont get along very well.


----------



## Jay1ty0

lol comparing the 1st posts on this thread with the actual ones...

How much Technology has evolved!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 
lol comparing the 1st posts on this thread with the actual ones...

How much Technology has evolved!

i know its amazing


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*


lol comparing the 1st posts on this thread with the actual ones...

How much Technology has evolved!


Yeah, I remember my good ol eVGA 6800GT getting 3-4k.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


yea him and I dont get along very well.


=)


----------



## silverbullet132

on the vid card:
834/2105/1202
core/shaders/memory

on cpu: 3.72ghz (465x8)
on ram: 930mhz (5-5-5-18)


----------



## MightyAA

Had to share... Not mine, but amazing tech has come along as much as it has in just a couple years.
This is an overclocked notebook, on air:


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i got an update for my system. 23055 is my latest. i think i have the highest GTX 260 score so far.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8959335


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i got an update for my system. 23055 is my latest. i think i have the highest GTX 260 score so far.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8959335

Nice score! Looks like you beat your previous best soundly!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Nice score! Looks like you beat your previous best soundly!


by 1.8k


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i got an update for my system. 23055 is my latest. i think i have the highest GTX 260 score so far.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8959335


4829mhz, nice overclock!
Quite shocking you got only 4486 points for the cpu. I got 5600 with my q6600 at 3.6ghz.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
4829mhz, nice overclock!
Quite shocking you got only 4486 points for the cpu. I got 5600 with my q6600 at 3.6ghz.

umm hint the quad lol. thats why.

heres a single GPU run
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8959409
19079


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


umm hint the quad lol. thats why.

heres a single GPU run
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8959409
19079


What clocks did you use for that? 
My gtx260 scored only 7195 on SM 2.0 and 7641 on SM 3.0 with clocks that i have in my sig









EDIT: ah i see you have the 216 version. Never mind then


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
What clocks did you use for that?
My gtx260 scored only 7195 on SM 2.0 and 7641 on SM 3.0 with clocks that i have in my sig









EDIT: ah i see you have the 216 version. Never mind then









just to give you an idea the clocks run almost the same on the cards and i had mine at 717/1550/1050


----------



## xtascox

So I tried out using a dedicated Physx card to see what happened. My cpu score went up by 100 3dmarks but my sm3 and sm2 scores dropped enough to lower my total score by 400 3dmarks


----------



## CL3P20

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8993651

*14,820 - 3D '06*: Q6600 @ 4ghz, single 8800GS @ 860mhz core/ 2166mhz shaders/ 2020mhz mem.


----------



## By-Tor

Just ran this tonight...


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Just ran this tonight...











Nice score! I need to get back on XP!

Anyways update for me.

21,622 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9071594


----------



## wesleturgez

i just built a new computer and ran 3dmark06 got the lowest score ever an 1150 i think my 8 yr old dell would have beaten that! i just built this computer and it does seem kinda slow but i'm no expert anyway, im running an AMD phenom 9950 x4, an hec 750watt power supply 1 gig of G-skill ram, as far as i know all drivers are up to date, (this is a fresh copy of xp just installed bout a week ago) all updates and service packs have been installed and the hottest i've ever seen my cpu get is 120f and everything seems to be working just not at the speed i expected any help would be greatly appreciated oh yea and a gigabyte m750slids4 motherboard


----------



## wesleturgez

oh yea and a gigabyte m750slids4 motherboard


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wesleturgez*


i just built a new computer and ran 3dmark06 got the lowest score ever an 1150 i think my 8 yr old dell would have beaten that! i just built this computer and it does seem kinda slow but i'm no expert anyway, im running an AMD phenom 9950 x4, an hec 750watt power supply 1 gig of G-skill ram, as far as i know all drivers are up to date, (this is a fresh copy of xp just installed bout a week ago) all updates and service packs have been installed and the hottest i've ever seen my cpu get is 120f and everything seems to be working just not at the speed i expected any help would be greatly appreciated oh yea and a gigabyte m750slids4 motherboard


what graphic card are u using?


----------



## munaim1

19994 3dmark06 with sig rig

http://service.futuremark.com/index....31395466480FF7


----------



## Biatch

*3DMark06 Score:*


*CPU:*


*GPU:*


Total Owned!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Finally broke 20k here.

20,271


----------



## Nelson2011

i just got 11761 with my q6600 at 3ghz and a 3850 256 at 800/1000. Sold my 8800gt to my bro and ordered a 4870


----------



## iggster

28491... I think I can get 29k in about 2 days

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9147284


----------



## jaclipse

I got 14,500 with my sig rig. The cards at basically at stock so im hoping for 15,000


----------



## ShazBo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wesleturgez* 
i just built a new computer and ran 3dmark06 got the lowest score ever an 1150 i think my 8 yr old dell would have beaten that! i just built this computer and it does seem kinda slow but i'm no expert anyway, im running an AMD phenom 9950 x4, an hec 750watt power supply 1 gig of G-skill ram, as far as i know all drivers are up to date, (this is a fresh copy of xp just installed bout a week ago) all updates and service packs have been installed and the hottest i've ever seen my cpu get is 120f and everything seems to be working just not at the speed i expected any help would be greatly appreciated oh yea and a gigabyte m750slids4 motherboard

If it is your sig rig, your onboard video is the reason.


----------



## By-Tor

2-4870's


----------



## AgentJadeD

3DMark06 14894


----------



## CL3P20

18,345 : 3D Mark 06'

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9226152

Q6600 @ 3.6ghz
XFX 780i
8800GS/SC's : vmod'd in SLi
2GB's geil black Dragon pc8500

**







1rst run with SLi enabled..no tweaks..and already smashed the existing 1st place hwbot record









http://hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1284


----------



## Bartmasta

pretty bad score but its good for my specs


----------



## noodle

mines 15129, will post again once i get my 4870 installed
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9168475


----------



## rpm666

I get just under 20K with 3dmark06 16X10 and max AA etc.


----------



## jaclipse

Got my setup to 14,700. Pretty happy with the results. Addition of second 3850 jumped my score from 11,000 to 14,700 and it was only $50!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

*20145*


----------



## 21276

took some effort, and a solid night of overclocking, but i managed *10,003*


----------



## startekee

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14
18028


----------



## iggster

28920

its ok

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9259216


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14
18028


 Nice to see my GS's kicking some GX2 butt. Thats ..what a 275$ savings..with more performance..?


----------



## By-Tor

With a pair of 3870x2's


----------



## Kornowski

That's with my cards at 765/1885/1000.

I've upped them now though. What are the best drivers for 3DMark, 'cause I just ran it with the new 180.84's and got 16K









Does my score seem about right though?


----------



## Kyle659

Just ran it a few hour ago. Hows it look?


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 

I've upped them now though. What are the best drivers for 3DMark, 'cause I just ran it with the new 180.84's and got 16K









Are the 180.48's any better?


----------



## flowtek

oopss, heres my 3870


















flo


----------



## desertmonk

9600~

Sig rig, that was a really nice improvement over same rig-but-with-8600GT, which got sub 5000, or 5400 after OC.

PC is really bottlenecked by the Athlon though now, dropping in a 7750 or 6400 would only make 1k to 2k difference. Don't want to spend loads on converting to a P35 & wolfdale... (yes, a P35 would cost loads in the UK)


----------



## GeforceGTS

Best I can do currently, this Q6600 doesn't want to go past 3.6ghz









*18631*


----------



## CL3P20

its not your CPU..its the mobo.. Nvidia + 65nm Quad can be tough sometimes..

Q- what FSB/multi you running?


----------



## AgentJadeD

heres my recent score 17648 3DMarks @ 4.2
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9552873


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
its not your CPU..its the mobo.. Nvidia + 65nm Quad can be tough sometimes..

Q- what FSB/multi you running?

Says right there in the screenshot







I was running 400 x9 for 3.6ghz. You're right though, it is the board. I can't even post anywhere after 1600 up untill 1750. That 3.6ghz run wasn't exactly stable either, I just ramped up the voltage so I could get a run out of it







I'm seriously considering selling this board and going with something else.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Says right there in the screenshot







I was running 400 x9 for 3.6ghz. You're right though, it is the board. I can't even post anywhere after 1600 up untill 1750. That 3.6ghz run wasn't exactly stable either, I just ramped up the voltage so I could get a run out of it







I'm seriously considering selling this board and going with something else.

i would sell your chip and get a Q9550 instead.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i would sell your chip and get a Q9550 instead.

I've been wanting a Q9550 for a long time, I don't want to buy one only for it to be crippled by my board, these FSB holes really frustrate me. Then again if I got the Q9550 and it didn't OC well I would know if it was the board afterall and I could then get a new motherboard.

Heh if funds ever permit.


----------



## roanie25

Mine is 13549 all stock...


----------



## skugpezz

here is my score


----------



## wolfy87




----------



## Zero$

13802 for now 
once i get a new coolong system for my cpu im OCing it higher


----------



## DK_mz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zero$*


13802 for now 
once i get a new coolong system for my cpu im OCing it higher











would you be able to tell me your vantage score ?


----------



## DK_mz

9800gt @ 700/2040


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Best I can do currently, this Q6600 doesn't want to go past 3.6ghz









*18631*


you've got yourself a great overclocking GTX260 there... i wish mine was like that


----------



## tehmaggot

Check the sig


----------



## rico2001

Getting better. E8300 @ 3400 mhz

3dmark06 - 16189


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


you've got yourself a great overclocking GTX260 there... i wish mine was like that




















I just wish I could push this Q6600 further. I want 20k


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*











I just wish I could push this Q6600 further. I want 20k 










You'll need about 4.1Ghz for 20k with that GPU.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


You'll need about 4.1Ghz for 20k with that GPU.


you would need a lot more that 4.1ghz for 20k its probably not gonna happen with a single 260


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


you would need a lot more that 4.1ghz for 20k its probably not gonna happen with a single 260


Oh i was under the impression the 260/280 scored pretty much the same in 06. I'm 150 pts away from 20k with my Q6600 at 4.0GHz and my 280.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*











I just wish I could push this Q6600 further. I want 20k











Same here. 20k is the goal. Too bad I can't get past 3.4Ghz for now.


----------



## volkovy

~12.300 with sig rig


----------



## Zero$

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DK_mz*


would you be able to tell me your vantage score ?


i haven't used vantage


----------



## Syrillian

CPU @ 4.037 ~ 475 x 8.5
GPU(s) @ 725 1591 1224


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


here is my baby hard at work. (took alot of effort and a 1.5675 Vcore)











wow i really failed back then damn.


----------



## Blueboony

12,764 With my sig rig.


----------



## robbo2

17,007 with my sig cards were clocked @ 775/1080
The new drivers suck for some reason lost about 1000 points an my cards don't clock as high. But meh


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


wow i really failed back then damn.


I was about to say, you only got 12k with two GTX 260s?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

17,741 at 3.4ghz and 680|1400|1300

i wish my CPU would go higher >.<


----------



## alexyov




----------



## skywarp00

subscribed.

See my sig for result.


----------



## Zero$

new one
turns out that xp home was holding my computer back a little
[email protected]
[email protected]/1050/1800


----------



## skywarp00

nice with that card man, thats a good score. try an oc the card more.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


you would need a lot more that 4.1ghz for 20k its probably not gonna happen with a single 260


I can dream can't I


----------



## Zero$

update
i know its fast but i felt lucky
im so happy right now because its the first time i could get my cpu stable enough to run 06
[email protected]
[email protected]/1070/1856
15013
what really makes me happy is that i didnt have to wait for a new hsf and that the temps of my cpu didn't go past 5xc


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ Not bad, CPU score seems a tad low for 3.5ghz. I wouldn't worry though.

What happened to your rep btw?


----------



## CravinR1

Stock GPU + 3.2 ghz cpu in sig


----------



## Izvire

*13 337* Leet.
Screenshot in my sig.


----------



## Zero$

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


^^ Not bad, CPU score seems a tad low for 3.5ghz. I wouldn't worry though.

What happened to your rep btw?










im new here so i never had rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


*13 337* Leet.
Screenshot in my sig.


awesome


----------



## KmK

I just broke 20k with my new GTX 280

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9703578


----------



## pun3D

I got 20090 with my rig. Don't have a screenie. But tis a nice score.


----------



## JontyB

2596









oh and thats with my C2D E8400 @ 3.6GHz, 2Gb Ram, and a 8500GT. any ideas on where my bottleneck is?

yay for my 16 stream processors...


----------



## USMC_87

13091 @ 3.6, [email protected] 4.0


----------



## go4life

In sig


----------



## italiaftfreak

I got 12.636 3Dmarks with my pc on 3dmark06


----------



## volkovy

i975X chipset
Q6600 @ 9x333
HD4850 512MB @ 690/1138
2 sticks of DDR2 @ 1000 5-5-5-15
Catalyst 8.9

13900 points

Is this OK?


----------



## Jbear

16342; I can't get it any higher.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *volkovy*


i975X chipset
Q6600 @ 9x333
HD4850 512MB @ 690/1138
2 sticks of DDR2 @ 1000 5-5-5-15
Catalyst 8.9

13900 points

Is this OK?


sounds about right at that speed


----------



## 21276

just got my 9800GTX+ installed, so i benched it against what my rig got when i had my G80 8800GTS.

8800GTS got 9793 with rig at stock (at the time it had Corsair XMS2 2x1GB PC6400 ram)
9800GTX+ just gave me 11604 with rig at stock (and my slower, crap ram).


----------



## tat2monsta

18509 with my cpu @ 3.6 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9723400
this is the first time ive oc'ed this cpu. stable so far
only got sli today.
was 15681 with cpu at 3gig
and 14819 with only one card and cpu at 3gig


----------



## skywarp00

i want to reach 20k god dam it!


----------



## tat2monsta

so do i..


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
i want to reach 20k god dam it!

do a crazy run and go for 3.8ghz


----------



## skywarp00

thats what im having trouble with. i cant seem to get over 3.6


----------



## skywarp00

stable at 3.8 with result of:


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
stable at 3.8 with result of:

OK, you want to try to hit 20K? try 1 more time. This time defragment, reboot, and kill all background programs( I use enditall2 for this) I got an extra 100 points out of that. See if it helps.
Can you get 3.85? every Mhz helps, even if it isn't stable as long as it will run 3dmark. I got 3.9 out of my Q6600 for my first 20k run.


----------



## skywarp00

ya ok maybe ill up the fsb a little. i realy wanna hit 20k! ill keep ya posted


----------



## gablain

i got 14500 with my sig rig. Is it a good score for my system ?


----------



## 21276

^^ with your CPU at 4ghz, id think you'd get a higher score than that. though i could be wrong.

nice monitor by the way, i love mine.


----------



## raven117

in my sig.


----------



## gablain

Yeah i Love mine to







How much did you pay for it ? Maybe the fact that i'm on xp gives me a lower score ?


----------



## 21276

^^ was on sale at ncix.com for like 160.00, i felt obligated to buy one lol.

XP vs Vista shouldnt give you that big of a difference, maybe a few hundred points but thats it. and if anything, i figure youd lose that few hundred on vista and not XP.


----------



## gablain

I paid mine 180, + 10 $ for 0 dead pixel guarantee on ncix to. What should i do to increase my score ?


----------



## 21276

what drivers are you running? have you been shutting off unnecessary programs during runs? thats about all i can think of. your score might be typical, but i just thought it might be higher, thats all.


----------



## skywarp00

test 2 results yeeeeer baby


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


What should i do to increase my score ?


Overclock that E8500 higher. It doesn't have to be completely stable, just stable enough to run the program. I also use enditall to close any background programs.


----------



## 21276

with a rig like skywarp00's getting only 20k, how on earth is the record as high as it is!?


----------



## skywarp00

tri card setups prob man


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


with a rig like skywarp00's getting only 20k, how on earth is the record as high as it is!?


It's a cold question you ask. Like minus 200 or so. If you can get your CPU and your GPU down to -180 or so it's amazing how high you can get your CPU and GPU to overclock.And how high a score you can get.


----------



## gablain

I don't want to overclock to much sinse both of my sensors are stuck :S I want to keep on the safe side at least for a year. However, my cpu temperature seems to be normal. It's around 17C at idle, and 34 at load. Do you think that leaves me room to overclock further ?


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


I don't want to overclock to much sinse both of my sensors are stuck :S I want to keep on the safe side at least for a year. However, my cpu temperature seems to be normal. It's around 17C at idle, and 34 at load. Do you think that leaves me room to overclock further ?


Yeah, it sounds like you have plenty of room. Usually the voltage is more of an issue for 45nm CPUs rather than temps unless you don't have good cooling. 
Speaking of cooling here's a thread from xtremesystems where a guy had his down to -186 with a video to show it.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


test 2 results yeeeeer baby


Hey what got it for ya? More Mhz? Closing background programs? Post a screenie of it. That's awesome.


----------



## skywarp00

Just a defrag and closing all my apps.

im looking to oc the card now. anyone know of good/stable gpu and mem clock settings?


----------



## 21276

just got 13375 on my sig rig with my e7200 @ 3.1ghz. personal best


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
Just a defrag and closing all my apps.

im looking to oc the card now. anyone know of good/stable gpu and mem clock settings?

I use a custom asus top bios on my 4870x2, so I can go further with 840/1030







But before I swapped bios the most I could get was 790/980.

Anyways, why aint your score higher? I think the new phenoms will do better than that.


----------



## skywarp00

so you reckon i could set the clocks to 790/980?

i pretty happy with my score at this stage commin from 14k on my old cpu 9550


----------



## go4life

you can try that! Game for a hour, then test higher if you can!
What did you run your Q9550 at?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I use a custom asus top bios on my 4870x2, so I can go further with 840/1030







But before I swapped bios the most I could get was 790/980.

Anyways, why aint your score higher? I think the new phenoms will do better than that.


I only got 20800. With mine at 3.75 and the 4870x2 at 800/990.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I only got 20800. With mine at 3.75 and the 4870x2 at 800/990.


thats about what I got with a Q6600 @ 3.7ghz..
hmm.. I was hoping the new Phenoms would be better :/


----------



## rico2001

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9672697

16229 on 3Dmark06

E8300 @ 3.4G
20k sometime soon


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


thats about what I got with a Q6600 @ 3.7ghz..
hmm.. I was hoping the new Phenoms would be better :/


Well I guess if you had water cooling you could get a better OC and then it would be cool. But I am disapointed also that I cant get 4ghz out of this. The sad part is when I got my 9850 BE to 3.2 I was getting 17500. So it wasn't a huge jump for me either.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Well I guess if you had water cooling you could get a better OC and then it would be cool. But I am disapointed also that I cant get 4ghz out of this. The sad part is when I got my 9850 BE to 3.2 I was getting 17500. So it wasn't a huge jump for me either.


yeah.. 
well if they at least had oc'ed to 4ghz+++ it would be quite nice!
But can't get it all I guess:/


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


im looking to oc the card now. anyone know of good/stable gpu and mem clock settings?


It's best to find the best settings for your card just like you find it for your CPU. Try it and test it. All overclock different. If you can test your stability with ATI tool scanning for artifacts that's a good stress tester. I just don't know if it works for that card. Watch temps as usual.


----------



## hxcnero

i got 19588 which is a HUGE jump from my tricore which would score about 14~15k.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9746744


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
i got 19588 which is a HUGE jump from my tricore which would score about 14~15k.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9746744

try to get it up to 4ghz! Then we will see some real results


----------



## 21276

new ram arrived, and i have to say, i am now a HUGE fan of G.Skill! my previous corsair ram could barely take my E7200 to 3.3ghz, this stuff took me to 3.7ghz, but i couldnt get it stable enough for a 3dmark06 run. i will try more when it isnt 4am..

but i DID bench at 3.6ghz, and i nearly hit 15k, i got *14641*. i know that with 3.7ghz and maybe a touch more GPU overclocks, i would have got to the 15,000 mark.


----------



## go4life

cool!









Congrats on the new ram!


----------



## Izvire

*13 337*


----------



## rhkcommander959

19k with q6600 at 3.9k and gtx260 sp216


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Heres mine, but i dont run it in default it seems like cheating.


----------



## Cryptedvick

16.8k is my absolute max


----------



## skywarp00

yer so adjusting the clocks in ati overdrive just gave me bsod all the time. Im not going to bother with attempting that.


----------



## ltulod

on my sig.


----------



## skywarp00

You should be getting way more. Try closing all apps running then retry.


----------



## rasa123

Got 6596....lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rasa123*


Got 6596....lol


but you have a 8600gt!









8600GT = lol


----------



## skywarp00

wow those are some ancient cards


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


wow those are some ancient cards


I'll have to run 3dmark on my brisbane:

x2 3600+ with 7600 gt 256mb card


----------



## MarineRevenge

15280 w/ sig rig.


----------



## adadk

only 22 marks away from 20K!!


----------



## Robilar

Here is with ram at 890mhz (running at 1:1) and video card at stock 750/900 (for now).


----------



## dreadlord369

Got exactly 11000 with my sig rig.(that was with the 8800 at (661, 1647, 1066), 4 gigs of ram, and vista x64)


----------



## tronath

Using NVIDIA ForceWare 181.22


----------



## shredzy

With my system in my sig I get 16063 marks.

Sounds about right?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adadk* 
only 22 marks away from 20K!!









More vcore now.
Push 1.5v +++ then you will see 20k quite fast


----------



## rico2001

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9776781

3dmark06 - 17847

from rig on my sig


----------



## YerMother

3dmark06 - 15565

System spec see sig


----------



## CerberaUK

Heres mine running at stock settings http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9708906
Forgot to try at oc


----------



## redalert

here is my score with sig rig


----------



## Headhunterz

This is for my sig rig


----------



## go4life

hey HH, oc that E8500 to 4.5ghz++ then you will see some real nice results


----------



## hxcnero

20224.







but 4GHZ is a no go









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9775476


----------



## full_force1986

i got a score of 11927.


----------



## flap63

3945 3dmarks

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=4855


----------



## Headhunterz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey HH, oc that E8500 to 4.5ghz++ then you will see some real nice results









im going to in a couple days, i just wanted to see my 24/7 stable 3dmark06 score.


----------



## rpm666

PB resized mine









23306


----------



## LowFire

20164 with Sig rig


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headhunterz* 
im going to in a couple days, i just wanted to see my 24/7 stable 3dmark06 score.

cool!









@ rpm666, nice score mate


----------



## CravinR1

*X2 3600+ @ 2616 mhz + 7600 GT 256mb @ Stock*










*E2180 @ 3200 mhz + 8800 GTS SC 320mb @ Stock*










*E6400 @ 3200 mhz + 8800 GTS 512mb @ Stock (See Sig)*

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## Headhunterz

18,162 Think thats my limit with this ram, I should have when't with reapers lol


----------



## go4life

sounds about right that score








nice


----------



## Cryptedvick

16k flat with sig clocks and 181.22 drivers
used 185.20 drivers in the ss but i get about the same score


----------



## aurimas1986

I need 50 more till 19k, anyway is my score good comparing my spec.?
Attachment 96233


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aurimas1986* 
I need 50 more till 19k, anyway is my score good comparing my spec.?
Attachment 96233

Sounds about right for 3.4ghz!
I barely broke 20k with a Q6600 at 3.7ghz, so sounds right to me at least









Just got a new score to! 23348 @ 4.9ghz! Link in sig


----------



## d0gZpAw

current config.


----------



## go4life

hmm, thats weird! When I tried my friends 8800gts, I broke 16k with a Q6600 @ 3.2ghz! Bad drivers or something?

EDIT: that was in xp though..


----------



## Turboforik

My score: 16902

(http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9864895)

What do you think about the result? May be oc'ing cpu to 4 ghz and gpu a bit is the way to break 17k?


----------



## Razer0

Here is my score with old Q6600 on LN2:

*21758 marks*:



_ORB valid_

Q6600 @ 4.63GHz, Gigabyte EP45 Extreme, 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix 1030MHz, CL5, BFG GTX260 @ 745/1210/1520MHz, Corsair VX 550W.

And this is the new score with mildly clocked i7 and old GTX's...

*23857 marks:*



Core i7 920 @ 4GHz, Gigabyte EX58 UD5P, 3x 2GB Kingmax 1333MHz @ 1600MHz, CL9, 2x 8800GTX @ 645/995/1620MHz, Corsair VX 550W.


----------



## Threefeet

13055 with my sig rig.

Have a GTX 280 on the way though, so I'll repost when she arrives


----------



## dreadlord369

Hey you guys think that 11,400 is a decent score for my sig rig???


----------



## go4life

yep! the phenoms aint too good in 3dmark, but its a normal score for your rig


----------



## dreadlord369

Cool thanks. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## go4life

np









btw, if you overclock your cpu, you will see big increases! 3dmark is very cpu dependant


----------



## dreadlord369

I would but the mobo is gay and it wont let me higher the voltage to anything. Plus it makes it so that if I overclock 5 mhz or more, it becomes unstable. I know its the motherboard because I tried it on my friends mobo and it overclocked to 215 without any voltage increase and was stable at it too.(BTW: its not a bios problem because I've tried every bios that the 9500 is compatible with)


----------



## Zero$

new one
not much of a difference from the last post just a little over a 100 points more
15138


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


I would but the mobo is gay and it wont let me higher the voltage to anything. Plus it makes it so that if I overclock 5 mhz or more, it becomes unstable. I know its the motherboard because I tried it on my friends mobo and it overclocked to 215 without any voltage increase and was stable at it too.(BTW: its not a bios problem because I've tried every bios that the 9500 is compatible with)


sounds like you need a new motherboard! Why not invest in a better?


----------



## MrMason

22352

i7 [email protected] 4.2Ghz XFX GTX285 @730/1600/1400


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
sounds like you need a new motherboard! Why not invest in a better?









I would but I'm broke and can't work for a while cause of these exams.


----------



## mtbiker033

16,914 w/sig rig orb link in sig!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

if evga ever gets that voltage program out i will post a 24k run


----------



## DK_mz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aurimas1986*


I need 50 more till 19k, anyway is my score good comparing my spec.?
Attachment 96233


seems a bit low i'd say, i get 19k with a gtx 280


----------



## kazakia

12.4k 8800GTS 320, E6850 4.0Ghz


----------



## DK_mz

here's mine on my new EVGA GTX 280







i am so loving it


----------



## go4life

not too bad


----------



## Squigi

does 17400 sound about right ?? i was hoping it would be a bit higher than that D:


----------



## go4life

sounds right to me! 3dmark is very cpu dependent! If you get your E8400 up to 4.5ghz+ you will see some nice scores! At least push it as far as you can!


----------



## pm1109

Does 18897 sound about right on a q9450 and 285 gtx.Will post screenshot latter


----------



## go4life

yep


----------



## pm1109

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yep









would that be considered high end or mid end? in ur opinion


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pm1109*


would that be considered high end or mid end? in ur opinion


mid-high in my eyes, when you get over 20k I call it high!








Oc that q9450 to 3.6ghz+++ then you will get it easy!


----------



## ayam7971

Abit IP35-E
E2160 @ 3.420MHz 1,465v
Xigmatek S1284 Achilles
2x2Mb Team Xtreem PC6400 (760MHz 5-5-5-15) 1.90v
Point of View 9600GT @750/1050
Ambient 24C - Idle 34C - Load 57C
3Dmarks 06 (1280x800) *12373* point

Dunno how to insert the screenshot


----------



## pm1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


mid-high in my eyes, when you get over 20k I call it high!








Oc that q9450 to 3.6ghz+++ then you will get it easy!


do you think my system will run gta 4 pc well Im getting it tomorrow.


----------



## pm1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


mid-high in my eyes, when you get over 20k I call it high!








Oc that q9450 to 3.6ghz+++ then you will get it easy!


And my laptop gets only 231 points LOL
Talk about low end


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pm1109*


do you think my system will run gta 4 pc well Im getting it tomorrow.


oh yes, it will run it fairly well! IV loves quads









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pm1109*


And my laptop gets only 231 points LOL
Talk about low end


rofl, that is low end


----------



## pm1109

goodluck running gta 4 on my laptop lol


----------



## go4life

think you can forget that project lol


----------



## pm1109

goodluck running anything on my laptop.Anyways all I do on the laptop is surf the net


----------



## pm1109

one quick question when i o/c q9450 to 3.6 i set the vcore in bios at 1.3625 but in windows its much lower than.vdrop.Means i have to increase the vcore in bios closer to 1.4 to get around 1.35-1.36 in windows.Is that normal


----------



## go4life

thats normal!


----------



## pm1109

when it lowers the vdrop in windows it affects stability.so i have to increase further in bios than


----------



## pm1109

ok voltage dropped alot in windows compared to bios.Thats what affected stability than
I got BSOD in prime 95.First minute or so


----------



## go4life

so what does it say in cpu-z?


----------



## pm1109

also load line calibration is on auto.should it be disabled?


----------



## pm1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


so what does it say in cpu-z?


when set 1.3625 in bios.cpu-z has it on 1.31-1.32 voltage


----------



## go4life

set load line on, that will fix the vdrop


----------



## pm1109

i suppose auto in bios means its on right??


----------



## pm1109

should i touch the CPU VTT settings or not?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pm1109*


i suppose auto in bios means its on right??


not always...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pm1109*


should i touch the CPU VTT settings or not?


man, im so tired, so cant remember what to do lol
think I need to sleep


----------



## pm1109

no worries ill crank up the voltages and see what happens thanks for your help


----------



## go4life

no problem







Il see what I can do later instead lol (when my body is awake again)


----------



## jdswine

My i7 920 @ 3.8 (20786) & my e8400 @ 3.6 (16071) & 2x8800gt in SLI


----------



## go4life

not too bad! Try to crank that i7 up to 4ghz! Actually I think thats the best 3dmark06 I have seen with 8800gt sli! I got 18k with my gt's and a q6600 @ 3.7 back in the day


----------



## mtbiker033

I tightened up my ram timings, unlinked my core & shader clocks, went to 710mhz on the cores and broke 17k! My best previous score was 16,914.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9936228


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

I just got my phenom II 940 system put together along with everything else in my sig and here is my score so far... I don't know what i am doing with overclocking just yet, but i am learning and hopefully those scores will rise a bit.


----------



## MakubeX

New Score: 23615

Compare Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9930188


----------



## dalekdukesboy

that's my best so far...I should have claimed that was a single gts since the screenshot doesn't specify







Wishful thinking...I am just happy with what seems a good score but still pushing to get over that 19k mark for some true satisfaction with a dual core no less...


----------



## dalekdukesboy

ok as title says this is my REAL sli 8800gts 512 score...the other was a single card score though that was the best I think for a single card so far I managed.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 
New Score: 23615

Compare Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9930188










Nice score mate!
I wonder how far I can push my Q9550, I want to break the 24k mark...
But it all depends if im lucky with the chip or not!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Nice score mate!
I wonder how far I can push my Q9550, I want to break the 24k mark...
But it all depends if im lucky with the chip or not!

Thanks. Wish my 4870X2 was a better OCer, though. The most I can get from it stable is 800/900.


----------



## go4life

hmm, tried flashing it? helped mine a lot!


----------



## Threefeet

Well finally got my new GTX 280 installed and running, new score is 17080.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm, tried flashing it? helped mine a lot!


Yeah, mine is flashed to 800/900. I tried to go higher and tried selecting a higher voltage, but no go, not even with the voltage soft-mod. Oh well, it still tears through games, so I'm happy... for now.


----------



## DUNC4N

Finally broke the elusive 20K barrier (for me anyway lol)

20315 with Q9650 and a single gtx 285. Link in sig


----------



## jdswine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


not too bad! Try to crank that i7 up to 4ghz! Actually I think thats the best 3dmark06 I have seen with 8800gt sli! I got 18k with my gt's and a q6600 @ 3.7 back in the day










Here you go, at 4.08ghz 21093, I think the gt's have run out of puff.
The one one the right is were i was 12 month's ago.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 
Yeah, mine is flashed to 800/900. I tried to go higher and tried selecting a higher voltage, but no go, not even with the voltage soft-mod. Oh well, it still tears through games, so I'm happy... for now.









hmm, thats weird! Well the X2 should last some months at least









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdswine* 
Here you go, at 4.08ghz 21093, I think the gt's have run out of puff.
The one one the right is were i was 12 month's ago.

Nice! The i7's are beasts in 3dmark!








I hope my new Q9550 can get an ok result too... but not sure yet..


----------



## jdswine

The Q9550 was what i wanted to upgrade to instead of the i7, but my old m/b stopped with the e8--- cpu's.

Good luck with the Q9550 & I'm sure we will see the results in here.


----------



## go4life

Thanks mate!
Yeah I will bring some updates! I might get it tomorrow


----------



## ViiRuS

3Dmark06 Score=22313









ASUS P5Q-E
[email protected] (air)
4gig OCZ PC2 8000
2xHD4870 512MB in crossfire 815/1100








sm 2.0 score=9844
sm 3.0 score=12368
CPU score=4224


----------



## go4life

nice score! congrats









EDIT: Welcome to OCN


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViiRuS*


3Dmark06 Score=22313









ASUS P5Q-E
[email protected] (air)
4gig OCZ PC2 8000
2xHD4870 512MB in crossfire 815/1100








sm 2.0 score=9844
sm 3.0 score=12368
CPU score=4224


Nice score and welcome to OCN

4.6GHz on air









Must... push... mine... further...


----------



## NCspecV81

Single HD4870X2 - and i7 @ 4.495GHz - *29,111 3DMarks
*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10022650


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Single HD4870X2 - and i7 @ 4.95GHz - *29,111 3DMarks*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10022650


ah... come on! how the hell am I supposed to beat that?









Great work mate!


----------



## Adrienspawn

Two 8800GT's and rest of the sig rig 18.2K

Can't wait for the 295 to arrive


----------



## CorpussStalker

With sigrig
Main test results
3DMark Score 21331 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score 9636
SM 3.0 Score 11325
CPU Score 4156


----------



## Jakester136

Here's Mine with no OC on the Vid cards. Phenom 920 @ 3.7

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...r136/new06.jpg


----------



## Scooby24

Sig rig below. The frequency isn't reporting accurately because I had to us an 8 multiplier and not 9.

21,507

3.85ghz/962ddr/670-1190-1480 video


----------



## go4life

hey scooby, nice score!









But I saw at your sig, and it says your Q6600 is at 3ghz daily, wont that be a big bottleneck for your GTX295?


----------



## Crooksy

14,267 with sig rig


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey scooby, nice score!









But I saw at your sig, and it says your Q6600 is at 3ghz daily, wont that be a big bottleneck for your GTX295?

I haven't tested too much. The only game where I can see noticeable room for improvement in framerates is Crysis. I'll do a back to back benchmark on very high settings and see what the difference really is.


----------



## Scooby24

3.0ghz - 1900x1200 no AA Very High settings 64bit DX10 
35.55 FPS

3.6ghz - 1900x1200 no AA Very High settings 64bit DX10
35.615 FPS

The Q6600 being a bottleneck for the 295 arguement that I keep reading doesn't hold any water to me.


----------



## BenBrown

Here is my latest:


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scooby24*


3.0ghz - 1900x1200 no AA Very High settings 64bit DX10 
35.55 FPS

3.6ghz - 1900x1200 no AA Very High settings 64bit DX10
35.615 FPS

The Q6600 being a bottleneck for the 295 arguement that I keep reading doesn't hold any water to me.


At high res...there won't be one, but at lower res, that's when you'll start to see it.


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


At high res...there won't be one, but at lower res, that's when you'll start to see it.


I guess we'll find out here in a sec.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scooby24*


I guess we'll find out here in a sec.


Yeah try some super low res like 1024x768, there will be a huge bottleneck there.


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Yeah try some super low res like 1024x768, there will be a huge bottleneck there.

3.0ghz - 1280x720 no AA Very High Settings 64 bit DX10
40.24

3.6ghz - 1280x720 no AA Very High Settings 64 bit DX10
40.83

No bottleneck found.


----------



## NCspecV81

What test is that you are running with 3dmark06 and dx10? You are in a 3dmark06 thread, not a crysis one. So I think he is referring to 3dmark06 specifically, which there will be a change between 3.0 and 3.6ghz.

Although, check sig for my latest 06! =o)


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


What test is that you are running with 3dmark06 and dx10? You are in a 3dmark06 thread, not a crysis one. So I think he is referring to 3dmark06 specifically, which there will be a change between 3.0 and 3.6ghz.

Although, check sig for my latest 06! =o)


In 3dmark06, yes I agree. It's so heavily weighted on CPU. I was showing in games (crysis) that it doesn't bottleneck at all since that seems to be where the original rumor of the q6600 being a bottleneck came from. I assumed that's what he was referring to when he quoted my first benchmark for the game.

on a side note: Your score is outstanding :shock:


----------



## Cryptedvick

Brand new personal best!


----------



## go4life

Really nice score for a 8800gts!









Congrats!


----------



## d3v0

Seriously thats as fast as my GTX 260 on vista.


----------



## Kraeoss

well here's my modest personal best this chip takes a lotta voltage just to do 3.0 lol so here goes,


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Seriously thats as fast as my GTX 260 on vista.

damn









i must say that i am an inch prouder of my GTS now lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
damn









i must say that i am inch prouder of my GTS now lol









Should be!









I tried a 8800gts once, I got 16k with a Q6600 at 3.2ghz I think it was! or was it 3.5ghz? I cant remember anymore lol


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Should be!









I tried a 8800gts once, I got 16k with a Q6600 at 3.2ghz I think it was! or was it 3.5ghz? I cant remember anymore lol

must have been 3.5ghz ... with 3.2ghz i think i get ~ 4500 points CPU ... with 3.4ghz im very close to hitting 16k on my sig clocks and with 3.6ghz im hitting 16.3 with these awesome drivers









i wounder how high can i get in xp







maybe 18k if i im very lucky


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


must have been 3.5ghz ... with 3.2ghz i think i get ~ 4500 points CPU ... with 3.4ghz im very close to hitting 16k on my sig clocks and with 3.6ghz im hitting 16.3 with these awesome drivers









i wounder how high can i get in xp







maybe 18k if i im very lucky










Put 1.7v through your Q6600 and give us 4ghz then we should see some nice results









There is nothing like a little overkill








And death runs are quite fun!


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 









Cool i get 200 points lower then that but with 3.8Ghz Quad.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Rolandooo

24,109


----------



## CDMAN

3DMark06 -23,732


----------



## vicious_fishes

well after turning off everything in CCC and running half a dozen tests to find my max for my card, my best run is...

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...537774F7B45C4F

14,911. i'm beating this for sure, brb pumping 1.4v through the quad.


----------



## vicious_fishes

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...3B3C0546D6B9C4

WIN... 15002, lawl.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 









Strange, how can my result be so close to yours with a C2D and a single gpu card compared to your quaddie and a GTX285?

I'm not complaining or anything


----------



## Pao

I've never done any serious overclocking on this rig, but 15,072.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine.


----------



## spokenfor

For a single 4850, and stock cooling, not too shabby. I'm content, at least.


----------



## getllamasfast

Is this a little low or is this the norm?


----------



## go4life

I know that AMD's aint that good in 3dmark, if you overclock your cpu you will see big improvments, since 3dmark is very cpu based!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spokenfor*


For a single 4850, and stock cooling, not too shabby. I'm content, at least.











Used to get 16.3k with my 4850 @800Mhz/1175Mhz with only a 3.6Ghz quad. So very close to my 4870 but it was in XP.


----------



## iandroo888

3DMark06 (Q9650 3.0GHz Stock) (eVGA GTX260 216 Core 610/1375/2200 OC)
SM2.06232
SM3.06811
CPU4276
Total *15112*

3DMark06 (Q9650 4.0GHz OC) (eVGA GTX260 216 Core 610/1375/2200 OC)
SM2.07332
SM3.07493
CPU5520
Total *17625*

3DMarkVantage - Performance Settings (Q9650 3.0GHz Stock) (eVGA GTX260 216 Core 610/1375/2200 OC)
3DMark ScoreP11977
GPU Score9803
CPU Score*35803*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3DMark06 (Phenom II 940 3.2GHz OC) (Sapphire HD4870 1GB Stock)
SM2.0 5833
SM3.0 6998
CPU 4397
Total *15005*

3DMark06 (Phenom II 940 3.708GHz OC) (Sapphire HD4870 1GB 785/950 OC)
SM2.0 6136
SM3.0 7524
CPU 4913
Total *16131*

3DMarkVantage - Performance Settings (Phenom II 940 3.2GHz OC) (Sapphire HD4870 1GB Stock)
3DMark Score P9131
GPU Score8689
CPU Score*10772*

3DMarkVantage - Performance Settings (Phenom II 940 3.708GHz OC) (Sapphire HD4870 1GB 785/950 OC)
3DMark Score P9725
GPU Score9108
CPU Score*12203*

Do these numbers look right to you guys?


----------



## vicious_fishes

so guys, reckon the new rv790 can crack 20,000 ?


----------



## benfica101

*20,124 3dmark06*
*Cpu:* Intel 8400 4.0ghz 1.4v
*Graphics*: 9800GTX SLI 512MB (800/1984/1200)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator 2x2GB (4GB)
*Motherboard: *XFX 780i 3-WAYSLI
Watercooled


----------



## travbabble

My Laptop
Dell m1730
Intel e8300 @ 2.4ghz
2x 8800m gtx
3 gigs ram

3dmark score: 10594







not too bad for a laptop I think


----------



## Johnny from Chicago

I had 1244 with my old P4 and ATI 9800 but with the new setup I got 7200 and then I overclocked the card and got 8400. These scores seemed low to me but now that I've seen a lot of the others its seems too high to me for this setup. Or this is a rockin underrated card.


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnny from Chicago* 
I had 1244 with my old P4 and ATI 9800 but with the new setup I got 7200 and then I overclocked the card and got 8400. These scores seemed low to me but now that I've seen a lot of the others its seems too high to me for this setup. Or this is a rockin underrated card.

3dmark is very CPU driven as I'm sure you know so with stock e8400 speeds and a 4670, it sounds to be about on par. A good overclock will really help bring up the score.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *travbabble*


My Laptop
Dell m1730
Intel e8300 @ 2.4ghz
2x 8800m gtx
3 gigs ram

3dmark score: 10594







not too bad for a laptop I think











Damn good








This is with my old XPS M170


----------



## Lyric

only screen I have...includes vantage as well, oh well.


----------



## o420247o

High! Im nwe to the forum, so i thought I should post my D3Dmark 06 scores...

Rudy


----------



## elusiv1

Attachment 99423

Seems about right I guess.


----------



## gerikoh

here's mine using stock coolers.


----------



## JieMan




----------



## dcshoejake

The last time i ran 06 i got like 86k..


----------



## bron

Can you guys tell me if this score seems right? I've only got the basic version, so it's using those settings.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10185715


----------



## reptilematt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bron*


Can you guys tell me if this score seems right? I've only got the basic version, so it's using those settings.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10185715


Seems about right. My system got almost a 15,000 flat. However, my 3870 scores about an 11,000 paired with a 6400+. I think CPU speed makes a huge difference in '06.

Are you on a clean format? If not, you might want to try it -- could bring your score up another 1,000 (maybe).


----------



## ducrider

My best to date is 16411.Of course I run basic only too.My score seem pretty good comparing it to others posted.It would not win anything in a contest but its just a good comparison.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bron*


Can you guys tell me if this score seems right? I've only got the basic version, so it's using those settings.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10185715


Before I clicked the link I thought about 11/12,000.
So I would say its spot on


----------



## francesthemutes

I just got 14330 on my sig setup running Cat 9.2's.


----------



## Slinkey123

Heres mine, 20575

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10042998


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


The last time i ran 06 i got like 86k..


lol wut? 86k


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol wut? 86k










Sounds like 01 to me


----------



## Inktfish

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/885...k0634ghzoc.jpg

Only 16400
=<


----------



## Adrienspawn

16904 with my sig rig

I know what you're thinking, but I get almost 23K in Vantage so 3Dmark06 can shove it.


----------



## elson

11300 with sig rig. trying to push 8800gt a bit higher


----------



## minu94

15350 with my Cpu @ 4Ghz and vid card at 790/1000


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Sounds like 01 to me










it does


----------



## Photographer

does this score look OK for my sig rig?


----------



## go4life

yes that sounds quite ok for a rig like yours


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
16904 with my sig rig

I know what you're thinking, but I get almost 23K in Vantage so 3Dmark06 can shove it.

Something ain't right there, comparing my rig and score to yours


----------



## headcracker

10392 which i think is pretty good for my rig, i was so so soooooooooooooo long trying to break 10k lol, not ran 3dm06 in about 7 months though







dont bother with it anymore as im not gonna get any higher till i get some upgrades, so long since i upgraded anything in pc


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

here's mine..with the sig rig..


----------



## 1nfinity

I got 17496, dont know if thats good or bad with my sig rig. Any insight to see if thats respectable would be cool.


----------



## go4life

its good for your sig!

I scored 18k with a q6600 @ 3.7ghz and 8800gt sli. so your score is good!


----------



## tahumie87

here's mine ...









Thanks.


----------



## esocid

14270
sm2.0 - 5630
sm3.0 - 6620
cpu - 4118


----------



## mons

i7 965 @ 4.255
2 x GTX280 SLi @ 678/1132/1459

All on air, since the WC setup in my sig hasn't arrived yet

CPU on TRUE Copper
both GPUs on stock


----------



## Photographer

yey got my score a whole 100 points higher almost 8.6k points









who says 8600 series are weak


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *travbabble*


My Laptop
Dell m1730
Intel e8300 @ 2.4ghz
2x 8800m gtx
3 gigs ram

3dmark score: 10594







not too bad for a laptop I think











I think you should be getting more, especially with SLI

I got 11019. CPU @ 3.06, GPU 605/905/1505

EDIT: I think your cpu is letting you down


----------



## Maddog7771

13117 is my score limited by my cpu so i am building a new computer lol.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9668883


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Love the fact a got an even number


----------



## dreadlord369

My highest is 11400


----------



## jaz

how come these '06 links don't work?








------
Edit; Nevermind...today they are working. Must've been the site.


----------



## xguntherc

finally got the 21k mark.

21,059
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/2746/3dmark0621059v.jpg

orb link
http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

More to come. I can clock the quad higher now I'm on water. so more will come soon.


----------



## go4life

nice score!

but get your Q9650 higher!







(4.5ghz next?







)

oh, and make your score public so we can see the link!


----------



## go4life

sorry for the double! net crapped out


----------



## broken pixel

Here is a mark06 with my old 8800 Ultra.
3DMark Score
14679 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## Threefeet

Since installing Vista my score has dropped by a few hundred









Is this normal?


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Since installing Vista my score has dropped by a few hundred









Is this normal?


Yes.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Yes.












I am not enjoying my Vista experience...


----------



## jaz

nevermind


----------



## Lourens9321

'06 Score : 11327

Any tips how to get this higher =)?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Overclock your cpu to about 4.4Ghz, flash your 4850
I get around 13,000-14,000 with one card(4.5Ghz, [email protected]720/1200)
With 2 I get around 21,000


----------



## Lourens9321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Overclock your cpu to about 4.4Ghz, flash your 4850
I get around 13,000-14,000 with one card(4.5Ghz, [email protected]/1200)
With 2 I get around 21,000


My CPU got a stock cooler any advice for a new one?

I heard flashing your GPU brings some risks what are they and how do i flash the GPU actualy?

Thanks


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lourens9321*


My CPU got a stock cooler any advice for a new one?

I heard flashing your GPU brings some risks what are they and how do i flash the GPU actualy?

Thanks


The XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 is a great HSFhere

If you are a little wary about flashing your bios, just use ATI overdrive that is build into Catalyst control center


----------



## Lourens9321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


The XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 is a great HSFhere

If you are a little wary about flashing your bios, just use ATI overdrive that is build into Catalyst control center


Is auto tune enough? (CCC)


----------



## Biatch

Last time I ran it: 
- 16 000+ (3DMark06)


----------



## Izvire

You get only 13k-14k with that setup? :O
I get 13 337 with mine and was thinking about upgrading parts to exactly same as you got!


----------



## epidemic

17,500 for my current setup.

http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


You get only 13k-14k with that setup? :O
I get 13 337 with mine and was thinking about upgrading parts to exactly same as you got!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *epidemic*


17,500 for my current setup.

http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


Do you guys have PhysX enabled?


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Do you guys have PhysX enabled?


Yus.


----------



## CorpussStalker

My mistake I get 15102 3DMarks without PhysX lol
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10356801


----------



## Lourens9321

Hey guys i wanna improve my 3d mark score but i need to overclock my e8400 to 3,6Ghz any advice how i should do that?

New Score btw : 11414 =)


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lourens9321*


Hey guys i wanna improve my 3d mark score but i need to overclock my e8400 to 3,6Ghz any advice how i should do that?

New Score btw : 11414 =)


Sure, first, look around for guides or examples of people overclocking with your board.

3.6 should be easypeazy.

1.)Turn off C1E/Speedstep.

2.)Set all voltages to auto, except for vcore, and ram, set both to spec, using coretemp to give you your vid, and manufactures recomended voltage and timings for your ddr2 800.

3.)Raise fsb to 400

4.)Run prime95

Done.


----------



## Lourens9321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


Sure, first, look around for guides or examples of people overclocking with your board.

3.6 should be easypeazy.

1.)Turn off C1E/Speedstep.

2.)Set all voltages to auto, except for vcore, and ram, set both to spec, using coretemp to give you your vid, and manufactures recomended voltage and timings for your ddr2 800.

3.)Raise fsb to 400

4.)Run prime95

Done.










What is C1E/Speedstep?
I can only choose between auto and manual voltage
I forgot to mention im running asus bios


----------



## Lourens9321

got 11573 with e8400 on 3,1 ghz =)


----------



## pLuhhmm

i think my sig rig got a 10.


----------



## Ezygroove

I got 14267 3dmark06.


----------



## dreadlord369

I hit 12000 with my sig rig
Edit:accidently put in vantage score before
and yes, the phenom is an insane bottleneck


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lourens9321*


What is C1E/Speedstep?
I can only choose between auto and manual voltage
I forgot to mention im running asus bios



What C1E and Speedstep does is to downclock your cpu to save energy when you are idle, like sitting on the internet and stuff. When you start to game, it will clock it self up to normal again, but I like to turn this off








you can turn off it in your bios, look through every menu and you will find it


----------



## Threefeet

Got a new top score for myself today, 17,285.


----------



## Lourens9321

New score 11599







I know it can do much better but I dont wanna risk a fried CPU with stock cooler


----------



## Flux

i got 12787 a few days ago.


----------



## antonis21

i got 15.320


----------



## el gappo

i managed to get 13250 but i losts the setting back down to around 12669, i was on 3000 with my 8500gt but this new gts250 added 10000 points


----------



## Acoma_Andy

11000 with my good 'ol HD3850.


----------



## mtbiker033

new personal record today 17,622! Orb link in sig


----------



## mind0uT

i am only getting 15,761 on my sig rig..:swearing:









http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## go4life

sadly, amd cpu's are really bad in 3dmark








thats why your score is so low, but I thought the phenom's could do a little better than that!?

Also, set your score to public, you have made it private, so I cant see the link!


----------



## BlackOmega

11125 with my sig rig running @ 3003MHz.

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mind0uT* 
i am only getting 15,761 on my sig rig..:swearing:









http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

Whoa something seems really off. It seems as though your score is pretty low for the HW you're running.


----------



## MLSArgentina

3DMark06 = 17275.


----------



## allen175

almost to the 20000, just need a slight overclock on the cpu.


----------



## go4life

oc that baby up to 4ghz++ then you will see 20k easily!


----------



## HondaGuy

PII 940 with Sapphire HD 4850 CF
3DMark Score *20302* 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score *8116* 
SM 3.0 Score *9297* 
CPU Score* 5879 *

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10063624


----------



## allen175

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


oc that baby up to 4ghz++ then you will see 20k easily!










I can't get it stable enough to run 3dmark06 at 4.0.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allen175*


I can't get it stable enough to run 3dmark06 at 4.0.


whats your vcore? and have you fine tuned the motherboard volts?


----------



## Templar848

So, is 14,039 good, average or bad for my signature rig?


----------



## go4life

I would say its ok! 
AMD cpu's aint any good in 3dmark sadly


----------



## PowerTrip

$1000 new build I bought last month. Finally got it stable at 4.05Ghz with 1.36v, crossfired 4850's.


----------



## go4life

looks good to me!


----------



## Anth0789

3Dmark06:


----------



## Threefeet

My latest top score. I got over 18,500 with the GTX280 OC'd, but alas it wasn't stable enough for every day use


----------



## hollywood406

Here's mine with the rig from my sig specs


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

25037 is my latest.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
25037 is my latest.











Hey, leave some points for the rest of us, eh?


----------



## ericeod

Managed 23170:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10454897


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 









Hey, leave some points for the rest of us, eh?









lol ill try


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
lol ill try









Liar


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Want to push higher! But this is as high as I've gotten so far, amazing for me especially a single card with an AMD


----------



## shizdan

Around 18,200


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Liar









probably, my next goal is 26k


----------



## Patch

27062


----------



## mcgrunt42




----------



## kairi_zeroblade

here's mine..so far..so good for an AMD setup..


----------



## Eddie3dfx

8800gt sli and I7


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eddie3dfx*


8800gt sli and I7



















sweet score!! that has to be some kind of record for 8800GT SLI!!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


sweet score!! that has to be some kind of record for 8800GT SLI!!










Nah 26K is the record
Top100 though


----------



## Eddie3dfx

The I7 cpu is clocked at 3800 and I barely overclocked the gpus. I'll probably get to around 23 under water. 26k is doable given the 4.5ghz overclocks of some of the i7's.
I've only been able to hit 3800 stable at this point.
I'll retest next week when I get the rest of my watercooling in


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

crappy scores..


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

heres mine.. System specs are in screen shot!










thats my highest in Vista Ultimate x64 ( I haven't ran another test since I got my NB Stable at 2800mhz, though I did run it in XP x32(pics are below))


----------



## NCspecV81

Single HD4890 =o) @ 1000/4800 @ a measly i7 clock - more later


----------



## Lourens9321

13418 =D with my new config


----------



## moward

17,245 (700 Core, 1200 Memory, 1552 Shaders)
E8400 @ 3.9


----------



## Papa.Smurf

This is pretty old, i cant find any newer screens though...


----------



## mason




----------



## raven117

kind of old, its in my sig.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Single HD4890 =o) @ 1000/4800 @ a measly i7 clock - more later










Oh nice mate!







Could you post a screen of gpu-z to? Also, can you test how far you can oc her?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
This is pretty old, i cant find any newer screens though...










Not to bad mate! OC that baby up to 4ghz, then you will see a nice score


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Not to bad mate! OC that baby up to 4ghz, then you will see a nice score










Thanks! That overclock is way outdated, i have the q6600 @ 3.8 right now. I don't have 06 installed atm but ill post some more recent benches when i get around to it.


----------



## Uncleiven197

There are quite a few different threads so I thought I would throw my results in here...










and


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uncleiven197*


There are quite a few different threads so I thought I would throw my results in here...










and











you got the same score on 2 runs? quite the consistency!


----------



## Uncleiven197

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


you got the same score on 2 runs? quite the consistency!


Sorry its me being a t*t!!! Its the same pic, was meant to upload my vantage score.

Now edited.


----------



## mcgrunt42

can't believe he only got 21k with a 295 and a 965 or am i reading that wrong? I got 24k with 8800gtx in sli and a 920


----------



## benko

ok guys i need help, i cannot get 3d06 working on vista 64 home premium,i have tried installing againg openal but still same also tried compatibilty mode and run as admin but nothing helps!!

i get error 5sec after i press icon and i get messegee close program or check online for solution??


----------



## CorpussStalker

The only time I get an error like that is when my OC is bogus


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


ok guys i need help, i cannot get 3d06 working on vista 64 home premium,i have tried installing againg openal but still same also tried compatibilty mode and run as admin but nothing helps!!

i get error 5sec after i press icon and i get messegee close program or check online for solution??


Do you have the dx9 dll installed? IIRC I had to install it to run 3dm06 on Vista.


----------



## Maddog7771

This is with everything oc'ed to the max

16183
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10500703


----------



## benko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Do you have the dx9 dll installed? IIRC I had to install it to run 3dm06 on Vista.

no i havent,can you post a link for(maybe if you have non microsoft site)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benko* 
no i havent,can you post a link for(maybe if you have non microsoft site)

When I tried to run 3dm06 on Vista 32bit it complained about a missing DX9 DLL, I just Googled the missing file, dumped it into my system folder and it resolved the problem for me. The trouble with your case is you're not getting a specific error, so even if it is related to a missing DX9 file we don't know which one. AFAIK there's quite a few DLLs so it might be a lot of time wasted on a fix that won't work









I've read somewhere that 3dm06 won't run on Vista 64bit, maybe someone else here can confirm this? I'll have a Google around and see what I can find out.

EDIT ::

After doing a bit more snooping, I can't really find any other solutions beyond the regular troubleshooting steps. As CorpussStalker posted above, try resetting all overclocks back to default. Also use Revo Uninstaller to remove 3dMark06 and all associated applications (do an advanced clean), use CCleaner to clean your registry and try, try again









Also check that you have the latest version of 3dMark06.

With 64bit you need to install OpenAL seperately and run the app as admin (I see you've already done both of those).

Good luck mate


----------



## benko

what i will di is reinstall windows,i will download latest 3d06 and oenal,and i wilk tell results


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


what i will di is reinstall windows,i will download latest 3d06 and oenal,and i wilk tell results










Heh ok then if you want.

You should try to Revo it out and CClean first if you want to maybe save time!

I just hate waiting for Windows to reinstall


----------



## benko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Heh ok then if you want.

You should try to Revo it out and CClean first if you want to maybe save time!

I just hate waiting for Windows to reinstall









a peace of cake for me


----------



## go4life

im also having a problem, everything installs fine, and when I open up 3dmark, it only says that it need openAl even though I installed it. So I install openAl manually, but no result...

re-installed 3dmark, and openAl again, no result -_-

Anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## mcgrunt42

i thought you had to use vantage on vista 64?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


im also having a problem, everything installs fine, and when I open up 3dmark, it only says that it need openAl even though I installed it. So I install openAl manually, but no result...

re-installed 3dmark, and openAl again, no result -_-

Anyone had a similar problem?


Similar, but fixed that problem installing the OpenAL program itself manually. I downloaded it seperately, installed and then 3DMark06 worked. I'm not sure why anyone else has issues after trying that.







That's what fixed the problem for me. _(Vista 64-bit Ultimate)_


----------



## systemviper

I have been tweeking my 3Dmark06 for the last few days, plus the temp is a sweet 0c, so i poped in the "DO" and got a few more GHZ for the IGLOO's last blast.......

Wahooooooooooo


----------



## bumsoil

i get around 21k, but if i had a higher OC on my cpu, i am sure i could get like 26k+


----------



## thegreatsquare

I get a "lowly" 16.3K with 182.08. I've been meaning to try DOX's optimised 182.46 drivers, but haven't got around to it.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


ok guys i need help, i cannot get 3d06 working on vista 64 home premium,i have tried installing againg openal but still same also tried compatibilty mode and run as admin but nothing helps!!

i get error 5sec after i press icon and i get messegee close program or check online for solution??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


im also having a problem, everything installs fine, and when I open up 3dmark, it only says that it need openAl even though I installed it. So I install openAl manually, but no result...

re-installed 3dmark, and openAl again, no result -_-

Anyone had a similar problem?


Here's a solution:

http://www.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43948

Specifically:

http://connect.creativelabs.com/developer/default.aspx


----------



## Jimvad

This was my second attempt at overclocking i have never attempted it b4. Any help would be great.


----------



## rustler753

See sig.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *systemviper* 
I have been tweeking my 3Dmark06 for the last few days, plus the temp is a sweet 0c, so i poped in the "DO" and got a few more GHZ for the IGLOO's last blast.......

Wahooooooooooo



















wait a second.. I'm lost... is that a score for 2 GTX295's?


----------



## CL3P20

Thats what I was looking at...







that and the CPU score for a an i7 is very low... I scored 6900 with my Q6600 @ 4.4ghz... i7 should be around 3.9-4ghz for the same score.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Here's a solution:

http://www.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43948

Specifically:

http://connect.creativelabs.com/developer/default.aspx

thanks man! testing it out now


----------



## quakermaas

23,250 3Dmarks06 XP-Pro (32)

Just got a second 8800GTS of ebay for 52 euro, Very happy with the results.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10624682


----------



## sha

Here is mines.


----------



## NCspecV81

crossfire hd4890's! =o)~


----------



## justin146

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spokenfor*


For a single 4850, and stock cooling, not too shabby. I'm content, at least.











hmm. I have my new 4850 at 690/1188 and your scores are higher- my 2.0 score=5053 and my 3.0 score=5903. Maybe it is because you are running Windows 7 vs. my XP Pro?


----------



## c49

13,411 with sig rig. Only score I remember was CPU, it was 3,960. Continuing to tweak settings for higher stable overclocks and higher scores...trying to break 14k with the same rig


----------



## jspeedracer

in my sig

With my e5200 @ 4Ghz and a hd 3850.


----------



## Drivr3g

22945 3dmark06
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=14


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
crossfire hd4890's! =o)~










You've gone and upset me now ... lol

Very nice indeed


----------



## cs_maan

I think I can do a little better if I OC my 940 a little more, once I get a better cooler, I'm shooting for 20k+ this summer







.


----------



## vicious_fishes

new highest - 15838. blew out the cooler, reseated with ocz freeze, catalyst 9.4. clocks of 695/1135.


----------



## justin146

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


new highest - 15838. blew out the cooler, reseated with ocz freeze, catalyst 9.4. clocks of 695/1135.


I got my little HIS 4850 to 700/ 1200 last night. You should be able to do much better with the cooler you have on your card.


----------



## vicious_fishes

unfortunately, rivatuner isn't playing nice with my system, neither is a bios flash with RBE editing. anything outside CC instantly artifacts no matter the fan, and at 100% fan i couldn't clean 3D06 at 700. tried reinstalling drivers but to no avail.


----------



## realstyla

is this score good?

for my system?

4.25GHz E8600 with GTX285


----------



## CorpussStalker

Yeah its about right, I get around 22,000 with my [email protected]


----------



## go4life

22k? Link please! I got 23k with a E8600 @ 4.9ghz, so im a little unsure about that one


----------



## CorpussStalker

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10076073

Well 21428


----------



## go4life

very nice oc you got there!








What vcore did you need?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


very nice oc you got there!








What vcore did you need?


Thats only at 4.5Ghz, Futuremark got the mutli wrong


----------



## PuffMaN

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10681747

i squeezed it to 14 637 now, but forgot to upload







gonna redo if i adjust more settings..

but cant get it much higher, windows holding me back.. i get a bluescreen if i set my multiplier too high







any ideas to solve that?

i got this old system too: intel celeron 2ghz, 768mb ddr 266, gf 6600gt 128 agp.. it got a 3d06 score of 406


----------



## go4life

not to bad! could be your cpu just dont want to go further







bump up the vcore and find out


----------



## PuffMaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


not to bad! could be your cpu just dont want to go further







bump up the vcore and find out










ive seen same cpu's as mine at 3.8 ghz.. multiplier 18









my cpu voltage is at 1.5v atm, motherboard is saying "not recommended settings"
how much higher should i go?

edit:

dammit.. i tried 1.6v, multiplier 15 giving me 3.150ghz.. and Grub was saying NO!








now i cant access bios.. my first bios reset since this board.. and now i can start allover again


----------



## go4life

oooh! Well, its been some years since I have used AMD! So cant really tell you whats the max for your cpu! Could be your motherboard is a crap overclocker, after all its a MSI, and all the MSI boards I have had/tested have been bad overclockers compared to others, so could be that to! (No offense!) But bring the topic up on the AMD section!









Good luck, and keep us updated on your scores!


----------



## battosaii

heres mine with my set up i didnt do so well only got 12,655









http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...74AB709EED44A6


----------



## NCspecV81

31,438 w/ Two HD4890's =o)


----------



## go4life

nicely done mate! Wish I could even come close to that


----------



## Robilar

Here is my first run at 4ghz, video cards at stock, ram at 1600mhz


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is my first run at 4ghz, video cards at stock, ram at 1600mhz


Nice! overclock those cards and that cpu more and the score will soar!


----------



## Sullivan

Is this a good score?

12594 3DMarks

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=14


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

3DMark06 basic on my sig rig. 2 HIS 4850s Xfired.










http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=14


----------



## a300

CPU:3.75GHZ(10x375) 1.4v (suicide unstable)
GPU: 723 MHZ 1865 Shader MHZ 1038 MEM, single card, 185.?? Drivers
58C 100% P95/ GPU 100% load ~ 45C
Win XP HomeSP3 w/Webroot Antivirus + SpySweeper.
RAM @ 852 MHZ

12,372 3DM


----------



## Hawk8808

Hey guys, heres my addition to the scoreboard, lol, btw everyone is getting some nice scores, good job everyone!


----------



## NCspecV81

might want to run 3dmark06 instead of vantage.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*


Hey guys, heres my addition to the scoreboard, lol, btw everyone is getting some nice scores, good job everyone!


That's 3DMark Vantage.
This is the 3DMark06 thread


----------



## Hawk8808

well everytime time i try to run 3DMark06 it gives me the openal error and won't start, any ideas?


----------



## stevenma188

14662 YEAH!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Is this a good score?

12594 3DMarks

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=14


well that depends on what your cpu is running at!
you need to make your score public


----------



## HyperC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*


well everytime time i try to run 3DMark06 it gives me the openal error and won't start, any ideas?


http://connect.creativelabs.com/open...ds/oalinst.zip
download and run


----------



## rx7racer

Well, finally got 06 back up and running for me, and boy was I let down









Need a Core i7 for these CF 4890's, it was so pointless for me to get these as my CF 4870's did better for my setup.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


That score seems about right for your system, though you could probably squeeze more from that CPU.

I usually keep my best ORB link in my sig.


You really think? I wanna buy drugs from your guy?

Should be 3,500!


----------



## Projectil3

I'll post mine when I get home


----------



## amd_v9_powered

5616 3dmarks for 06


----------



## xlastshotx

24,502

Thats the best I can do with a Q9550 C1 and a single 4870X2


----------



## go4life

no way!








4.53ghz on Q9550?! You must have a really good chip!
What vcore did you need? Also do you mind sharing your settings in bios?








thanks!


----------



## vicious_fishes

thats not too hektik for a 9550. my 9450 can clean runs of 475x8 without a hiccup. just dies in p95 after 4-5 mins


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


24,502

Thats the best I can do with a Q9550 C1 and a single 4870X2


Do the run on xp and you'll be in to the 25k's easy with that btw. You may be able to even do a higher cpu frequency.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Do the run on xp and you'll be in to the 25k's easy with that btw. You may be able to even do a higher cpu frequency.

I will give that a try, in fact that kinda works into a guide I am working on rite now for optimizing your system to achieve higher 3Dmark scores (I just completed my 18th run of 3DMark06 in a row, for testing of different system settings).

On that topic, if anybody has any tips or tricks on getting higher scores PM me and I will include your info (and credit to you) in my guide if it is something that I didn't know about.


----------



## Str8

mine 18009 i dont think i can push it more


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

If I haven't posted this already, my highest is 14711.


----------



## Projectil3




----------



## scottath

^^ That dosent look right - i dont think.
I think you should have got a bit higher - my 7900GS (single - not sli) got 8k
dual 9800gt should get abit more


----------



## cs_maan

^ Agreed, that looks a bit low for that set up, try OC'ing the processor a little bit.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


^ Agreed, that looks a bit low for that set up, try OC'ing the processor a little bit.


Normal, with a Q6600 at 3.2GHz that setup would be worth 17-18k, 06 is very CPU dependant and favors Intel usually


----------



## dafour

12105
3DMark06


----------



## Bartmasta

Pushing for 13600


----------



## bavarianblessed

In XP I got 20,418 with my 3870x2.


----------



## DripDoom

This is the best I could do with these cards...


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DripDoom*


This is the best I could do with these cards...


Why put the settings behind the results? Makes it seem a tad suspicious. What resolution did you run on?

I got 19045 on my vista setup btw, with the standard 1280x1024:


----------



## Cryptedvick

my PB is 17.2K


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DripDoom* 
This is the best I could do with these cards...

Lol obviously that test wasn't run at the default resolution, which is why you're supposed to submit an ORB link, not a screenshot.


----------



## SniperXX

My sig right is getting such crappy scores..

@3Ghz I get like 11,000
@2Ghz I get like 7,000

I have SLI enabled and everything. Its my cpu thats holding me back right?

What chip should I go for? E8400 or a used Q6600?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
My sig right is getting such crappy scores..

@3Ghz I get like 11,000
@2Ghz I get like 7,000

I have SLI enabled and everything. Its my cpu thats holding me back right?

What chip should I go for? E8400 or a used Q6600?

I don't think it's entirely the cpu.

When I had 3.4 GHz on my 6000+ with a *9600 GT* I was only getting 11k points. You should get at least 13k, even with the bottleneck.

Could you post a screenshot of your score with also the sub scores showing, the ones with how much fps you got on each test?


----------



## Robilar

Here is a current run with cpu at 4ghz, ram at 1600mhz and video cards at stock


----------



## CorpussStalker

[email protected]/990 vs 4850 CF 740/1200

Results
4870x2
22074
4850CF
21428

LOL not worth the upgrade


----------



## elite.ire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
My sig right is getting such crappy scores..

@3Ghz I get like 11,000
@2Ghz I get like 7,000

I have SLI enabled and everything. Its my cpu thats holding me back right?

What chip should I go for? E8400 or a used Q6600?

ye me thinks its ur cpu







,









my Q6600 was at 3.6Ghz, 11k for you is rediciliously low, sli GTX 285's


----------



## Robilar

A quad would boost your score though. My 4870X2 and Q9650 at 4ghz netted rough 23,500.


----------



## Bartmasta

how can i improve my score


----------



## tehmaggot

Check the sig


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


how can i improve my score












Try upping the cpu a little at a time! If you are on air I would suggest moving your rig to a cooler place for the benching process, or if you have an AC window unit you could do some custom plumbing.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


[email protected]/990 vs 4850 CF 740/1200

Results
4870x2
22074
4850CF
21428

LOL not worth the upgrade










you did not bench at the same speed though! 4755mhz for the 4870x2 and 5032mhz for the 4850's = unfair advantage! Go for the same speed on the 4870x2! that will be nice


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


you did not bench at the same speed though! 4755mhz for the 4870x2 and 5032mhz for the 4850's = unfair advantage! Go for the same speed on the 4870x2! that will be nice










Its the same speed, the multi was different when I benched the 4850's but both were still at 4.5Ghz which futuremark does seem to recognize


----------



## NCspecV81

interesting... what was the gpu clocks for both setups? Also, the X2's need some really high cpu clocks to unbottleneck those jokers.. I'm not kidding!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Its the same speed, the multi was different when I benched the 4850's but both were still at 4.5Ghz which futuremark does seem to recognize









ah! that explains more hehe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
interesting... what was the gpu clocks for both setups? Also, the X2's need some really high cpu clocks to unbottleneck those jokers.. I'm not kidding!

read some posts up! and yeah!


----------



## SniperXX

2GHz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10756483

3GHz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10661677

Vista X64 keeps blue screening so I guess my OC was fine. But still 11k is a joke. Im really thinking its my cpu bottle necking my system.

For example my old Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz got 7000 points with my old 7800GTX non sli.


----------



## Bartmasta

i think it's your cpu


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


2GHz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10756483

3GHz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10661677

Vista X64 keeps blue screening so I guess my OC was fine. But still 11k is a joke. Im really thinking its my cpu bottle necking my system.

For example my old Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz got 7000 points with my old 7800GTX non sli.


3dmark is REALLY cpu dependent! so, you should buy a better cpu, its not nice to bottleneck your gtx285's!


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


2GHz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10756483

3GHz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10661677

Vista X64 keeps blue screening so I guess my OC was fine. But still 11k is a joke. Im really thinking its my cpu bottle necking my system.

For example my old Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz got 7000 points with my old 7800GTX non sli.


The HX620W can run 285gtx sli ok?..that is really pushing it I think


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


3dmark is REALLY cpu dependent! so, you should buy a better cpu, its not nice to bottleneck your gtx285's!


Yeah maybe when I get my tax money back I'll scoop up a quad or something.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


The HX620W can run 285gtx sli ok?..that is really pushing it I think


Using a kill-a-watt meter I maxed it at like 480W I think. I also have a 250W GPU PSU powering 1 card. That 480W included both psus.


----------



## cjgrosch99

I'm getting 9089 in Mark 6


----------



## Anth0789

Best I could get so far:









Remember my CPU is at 3.4Ghz not 3.8ghz since its a bug.


----------



## scottath

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10761320

Q6600 @ 3.8ghz
Dual HD4870's at 770/930
Running Windows 7 beta 7068 build


----------



## Threefeet

Got a Q9650, OC'd her to 3.825GHz and installed W7.

18392


----------



## Sparky6string

I just pulled a 15568 with sig rig, Q6600 @ 3.2.


----------



## Trav1s

16.3, only pushed my Q6600 to 3.6, will go further later ^_^


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Got a Q9650, OC'd her to 3.825GHz and installed W7.

18392


OC further mate! She can do much more








btw, how is your score in Win7 compared to Vista?

also, your link doesnt work!


----------



## scottath

My system seems faster with W7 - cannot be sure about benchmarks as my system changed - added another 4870 and more ram since vista


----------



## go4life

nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


OC further mate! She can do much more








btw, how is your score in Win7 compared to Vista?

also, your link doesnt work!


Oh yes, she can







I've only had this puppy for about two days so there's much further to go. I'm hoping for another 50% OC like my dea ol' E8200 gave me









I'm in the same position as scottah, I changed OS and proc so I can't really tell tbh. I think I'll install XP on a different drive and do some comparisons. Really enjoying 7 though, and I hated Vista









This link should work


----------



## go4life

bah, you should push 4ghz out of her right away








what vid is she?









I love vista btw^^

oh, your link dont work lol xD


----------



## Compuzen

Before OC'ing my GTX 260










After raising the clocks to FTW editions specs (thinking about tinkering with it more to try to get more out of it)










How is this compared to what most people are getting. It seems higher than most of the 280's I've seen. I was wondering if I should take advantage of the stepup program from Evga, but not sure it would be worth it now.


----------



## 70_Malibu




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


bah, you should push 4ghz out of her right away








what vid is she?










Here's hoping, I'm still getting to know her







She's 1.20 VID, pao_revolt picked her out of a nice batch for me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I love vista btw^^


We've all got our problems...







only yoking









Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


oh, your link dont work lol xD


LOL serious?! Man am I asleep today or what









Ok, I log in to ORB, go to "My Results", I've already made the score public and I copy/pasted the compare URL given underneath. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Darksylum

3Dmark 06 = 19,854 with my cpu at 3.6ghz


----------



## hyponerve

13.456


----------



## Decade

14396. Hooray for a Phenom II Cripplequad 10.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

19000 with a GTX 295 and Q6600 @ 3.4ghz

CPU is holding me back, can't wait untill I get i7


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decade* 
14396. Hooray for a Phenom II Cripplequad 10.

lmao! Burn that forth core in boy! BURN IT UNTIL ITS DEAD AND THEN YOU CAN HAVE A 710 triple AGAIN! lmao


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Here's hoping, I'm still getting to know her







She's 1.20 VID, pao_revolt picked her out of a nice batch for me









We've all got our problems...







only yoking









LOL serious?! Man am I asleep today or what









Ok, I log in to ORB, go to "My Results", I've already made the score public and I copy/pasted the compare URL given underneath. What am I doing wrong?


o hai! nice vid mate!







want to trade? I promise I will give her a good home and 4.5ghz<3

hahah







I do agree that Vista was very messy the first year though, but now after SP1 its quite nice!









Faceplant. Your doing it wrong.
Joking







sounds like you do it right to me! maybe futuremark is feeling a little gay today


----------



## quakermaas

3dmarks06 *24166*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10798348

Not bad, for a pair of 8800gts 512








I wasn't even expecting anywhere near that sort of score.


----------



## scottath

Nice score mate.
Now - why can i not get near that.....
4870's are much more powerful....
I think i need another suicide run on my quad - 3.96ghz here i come (soon)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
o hai! nice vid mate!







want to trade? I promise I will give her a good home and 4.5ghz<3

hahah







I do agree that Vista was very messy the first year though, but now after SP1 its quite nice!









Faceplant. Your doing it wrong.
Joking







sounds like you do it right to me! maybe futuremark is feeling a little gay today









Throw in the 4870x2 and we've got a deal









I'm taking a break from OCing because I made a schoolboy error and bricked my BIOS







I knew what I was doing was stupid, yet I did it anyway (5:30am so I wasn't the sharpest







). Taking the time to clean up my case a bit and do some mods so I'll be back benching and pushing my chip in about two weeks I think. Then it's onto OCing my GTX









You're right about Vista getting much better with updates, but tbh after I installed it I noticed game performance dropping noticably so I gave up on it after about a month. It was probably down to my configuration though so I wouldn't totally knock it, there were lots of things I liked about it too. Even though W7 is so similar to Vista I love it


----------



## FXTOi7

11111 lolz


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikepahl318* 
11111 lolz

lol nice









Next target: 22222


----------



## nubz

18,000ish with stock vid and cpu at 3.8


----------



## Slinkey123

20k check my sig


----------



## Ramzinho

My Score  -"18630"-


----------



## epidemic

Here is my latest score with the 182.50 drivers.


----------



## NCspecV81

nice epidemic. So you from Winston-Salem? I'm just down the road from you! In fact I've made a dice run there before! =o)


----------



## Bartmasta

whats with the loose ram


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
whats with the loose ram

Well he is running it at a ridiculous frequency...


----------



## Bartmasta

I've got mine at 1000 MHz and it's 5-5-5-15

huh


----------



## aznofazns

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you supposed to multiply the 1065 by 2 to get the effective speed?


----------



## cs_maan

Yay I can finally benchmark again now that my 3870 X2's fan is fixed.


----------



## crashovride02

Not sure how good but it's what I got!!


----------



## T-R

26,964


----------



## rsfkevski

I guess mine's pretty petty at 14097









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10899229


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
I guess mine's pretty petty at 14097









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10899229

I'm hitting high 13k with the 9800GT, over clocked CPU and graphics card, I'm quite disappointed.










I got 16k at stock speeds when I had my 3870 X2, nearly 19k with an OC. Man I miss it already but another one maybe coming my way soon







.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T-R* 
26,964










That is with a pair of X2's?

I am assuming with your i7 at 4 ghz as well.

Here is mine with cpu at 4ghz and gpu's at stock


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Wow with my CPU at 4ghz the best i can get is 21,642 thats amazing that those 4890 can make that big of difference


----------



## rebecca_elm

i have a celeron e1200 at 1.2GHZ
an ATI RADEON X1550 512 MB
1GB DDR2 @ 667MHZ
I ran 3d mark 06 advanced
and got this
http://s722.photobucket.com/albums/ww227/rebecca_elm/?action=view&current=cpu-z.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## rebecca_elm

I somehow can't install 3d mark in my current system
but I'll try to reformat and send results quickly


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
I guess mine's pretty petty at 14097









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10899229

Have you figured out why it says Pentium III yet? I haven't and its pretty offensive







lol. I scored around the same with a 4870 1gb 15k and I can't overclock my CPU darn Vista!


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
Have you figured out why it says Pentium III yet? I haven't and its pretty offensive







lol. I scored around the same with a 4870 1gb 15k and I can't overclock my CPU darn Vista!

its something besides vista holding you back, I have my E6400 at 3.2 ghz stable in Vista Business x64


----------



## skunksmash

.... check out this new score with W7 7100 & a ''C2D''

Attachment 108260

thats bloody good....


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 





















.... check out this new score with W7 7100 & a ''C2D''

Attachment 108260

thats bloody good....









Why how much of an increase did you see over whatever OS you were using before?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Why how much of an increase did you see over whatever OS you were using before?


it was at 14.500 before on W7 7068, thats quite a boost IMO


----------



## CorpussStalker

Thats a damn nice boost, might have to install it later and try and beat my old scores


----------



## sha

My score 4774


----------



## Russkiy




----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russkiy*












Hey I wanna do what you did with your video cards use a 8400 as physx and my 4870 as main, but is it worth the DX10 sacrifice?


----------



## themanslayer




----------



## Nelson2011

With my q6600 at 3.6Ghz and a stock 3450


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme*


Have you figured out why it says Pentium III yet? I haven't and its pretty offensive







lol. I scored around the same with a 4870 1gb 15k and I can't overclock my CPU darn Vista!


I used to get the same thing, a BIOS update fixes it.


----------



## Nelson2011

This is what i got with the 3450 at 800/480


----------



## skarm

How is 12k for my sig. rig?


----------



## Nelson2011

Pretty good


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skarm* 
How is 12k for my sig. rig?

sounds good to me! May I ask why you only use 3gb? you wont get dual channel then!


----------



## djohny24

This is my rig 3dmark 06









AMD [email protected],2Ghz with 4870 GS @ 770/4100, 2x2GB Mushkin Extreme 5-5-5-15 @ 1066MHz. But with catalyst 9.1 xD

score: 12880.

http://www.pctunerup.com/up/results/..._3200_amd2.JPG


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
This is what i got with the 3450 at 800/480










Wow dude! I Didn't know that card was that bad off







. Even with a quad wow lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
sounds good to me! May I ask why you only use 3gb? you wont get dual channel then!

I'm sure he could be running 2 x 1GB sticks, and 2 x 512mb sticks







. That's what I used to run for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
This is my rig 3dmark 06









AMD [email protected],2Ghz with 4870 GS @ 770/4100, 2x2GB Mushkin Extreme 5-5-5-15 @ 1066MHz. But with catalyst 9.1 xD

score: 12880.

http://www.pctunerup.com/up/results/..._3200_amd2.JPG

Nice dude not bad, OC that kuma some more!


----------



## donnybrook

did this as a quick run with my new card, the PSU is really low powered so i dont wanna play around too much untill i upgrade it.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I got 11k last time I checked.


----------



## Drivr3g

22972 3dmark06 for my sig.
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=14


----------



## djohny24

[QUOTEJ

Nice dude not bad, OC that kuma some more![/QUOTE]

My kuma does not want to rise more XDDD

The same result @ 14.5 x 225fsb @ 3262mhz, or 16x 200 XD incredible!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle* 
I'm sure he could be running 2 x 1GB sticks, and 2 x 512mb sticks







. That's what I used to run for a while.

yeah thats true, didnt even think of that hehe


----------



## killa_concept

my 24/7 stable settings net me 20.2K
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10907004

Sadly not much of an improvement over the 19.8k I had 4850s
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8601940


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Using older sticks of crucial ballistix tracer 2x1gb 8500 ddr2. Different memory kit than my sig.


----------



## Bartmasta

I just found out that vista can make you get like 700 points less

I've gotta install a stripped XP


----------



## CorpussStalker

I tried tiny/Mirco XP before and got 3000points less, so gave up on that one pretty quick lolz


----------



## Crooksy

My latest. It's funny looking at the first couple pages and seeing what was average.


----------



## 96xj

3Dmark 06 - 14,371
sm2.0 -- 6773
sm3.0 -- 6424
cpu -- 3323

stock frequency on gpu and 20% oc on cpu @ 3.6ghz .

not too bad for a first run .


----------



## NCspecV81

On air. This setup is going to soar under some cold!


----------



## Bartmasta

@NCSpecV81

switch to xp, your score will rise by at least 500 (did for me anyways)


----------



## NCspecV81

won't work with 3 gpus.


----------



## vicious_fishes

new record: 15254


----------



## jtravapd

26,318 3DMarks
sm2.0score = 9617
HDR/SM3.0 = 13,990
Cpu Score = 6527

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...F0F15B9EE7FB5D


----------



## cs_maan

I can't get over 14k with this 9800GT







WHY!?


----------



## vicious_fishes

cpu speed.


----------



## Bartmasta

It shouldn't be the cpu speed. It could be a low cpu score, but it doesn't have to be necessarily caused by low cpu speed.

@ cs maan post a hwbot valid screenshot of your 3dmark06 score


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


It shouldn't be the cpu speed. It could be a low cpu score, but it doesn't have to be necessarily caused by low cpu speed.

@ cs maan post a hwbot valid screenshot of your 3dmark06 score


Alright I'll OC again alter today and show you, the most I got with my 9800GT was 13,840...again I'll redo it tonight.

With my 3870X2 I easily got 18k+ haha, poop. Anyway screen shot once I come back from the insurance company.


----------



## rhkcommander959

just got 21103 in 06, am i gpu limited? i7 920 cpu @ 4ghz. dont think i gained anything from 3.8


----------



## xonix

I only get ~8500 with my sig rig.. =(

What could be holding it back?

EDIT: Just realised all posted scores are on default test settings - I set my test to 2xAA and Anistropic Filtering @ 1440x900


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xonix*


I only get ~8500 with my sig rig.. =(

What could be holding it back?


Just your CPU and GPU


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## xonix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Just your CPU and GPU










Well yeah..

OK, let me rephrase: Is it *normal/good* for me to get that score with my sig rig?


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xonix*


Well yeah..

OK, let me rephrase: Is it *normal/good* for me to get that score with my sig rig?


No. not if its a core 2 with 3870


----------



## xonix

Gah!

How to improving my scoring?


----------



## alwaysAMD

I hit 11,280 with my sig rig @ 3.3Ghz and my 8800GS @ 700/1750/2120.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xonix* 
Gah!

How to improving my scoring?

I would definitely try to go higher on your CPU OC. When I had my E6750 and HD2900XT I was getting around 11K, but I had my CPU at 3.6GHz. You'd be surprised how a slight bump in CPU OC will pretty drastically change your score. On my E8500 I lost about 500 points on my CPU score alone going back to 4.275GHz from 4.367GHz.


----------



## xonix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklink*


I would definitely try to go higher on your CPU OC. When I had my E6750 and HD2900XT I was getting around 11K, but I had my CPU at 3.6GHz. You'd be surprised how a slight bump in CPU OC will pretty drastically change your score. On my E8500 I lost about 500 points on my CPU score alone going back to 4.275GHz from 4.367GHz.


But my vcore is already @ ~1.46v


----------



## vicious_fishes

1.5v is safe on the 65's.


----------



## xonix

Oh leet! Thanks!

I should probably lock my multiplier as well. It's still on the default "save the planet" setting.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xonix*


I should probably lock my multiplier as well. It's still on the default "save the planet" setting.


Sounds like a rather optimistic mode to me?


----------



## xonix

Yeah, its the one where when the computer is on idle, it throttles back to 6x and on full load, it'll push it to 8x


----------



## NrGx

Just pulled a 14980 with everything at stock. Not bad I reckon.


----------



## Rick Arter

Overclocked with the rig in my sig I run a best of 17,800. Got a lot of tweaking to go and higher clocks to test will post a screenshot when I get off work.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


Overclocked with the rig in my sig I run a best of 17,800. Got a lot of tweaking to go and higher clocks to test will post a screenshot when I get off work.


my friend with a E8500 and 280gtx got like 19.5k


----------



## rsfkevski

I don't know how well this is, although I had the CPU at 3.99GHZ and the GPU overclocked to what you see in the screenshot....Is this a decent score or should I be getting a bit more?


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


my friend with a E8500 and 280gtx got like 19.5k










I am only running a 2GB stick of RAM since other is bad still have to RMA and dont think every thing was stable during the run.

For the guy above that seems a pretty decent score to me.


----------



## Ruckol1

I just got about 9000? My CPU had frames at a constant 0FPS. Is something wrong?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


I just got about 9000? My CPU had frames at a constant 0FPS. Is something wrong?


I don't think so, it sounds about right. 3dMark doesn't favour AMDs, least of all the duals.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hallo to all!
my score is 14377 i got a Q9300 @ 2.74....


----------



## halifax1




----------



## freakb18c1

rawr


----------



## getllamasfast

Is my score a little low even though everything is at stock?
16497 3DMarks


----------



## freakb18c1

loox good 2 me


----------



## NoodleGTS

Ran '06 for the first time in a while and scored 26090 on sig rig. That about right?


----------



## vicious_fishes

video cards overclocked ?

i'd expect a 28K if they were.


----------



## OpTicaL

Why is it that the majority of people use 1280x1024 when they fun 3dmark06?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


Why is it that the majority of people use 1280x1024 when they fun 3dmark06?


It's the default resolution and gives everyone a level field on which to compare scores.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*


Ran '06 for the first time in a while and scored 26090 on sig rig. That about right?


its about right, im around there too, i got like 25978 or something, it was my first i7 run, no tweaking and was at 4.1ghz.


----------



## tK FuRY

lol until i get my 260 back, my scores will make everyone ROFL.


----------



## CL3P20

still tuning the voltage a bit...on stock cooling with GPU's..


----------



## Crooksy

check my sig rig for mine


----------



## ghost2501

I got 12700 with 2 8600gts 512mb and my i7


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah CL3P you still have a way to goes on those 4850's. I got the single slot cooled ones to pass 06 @ 910mhz on the core. Should give you a nice boost.


----------



## Threefeet

OC'd my CPU to 4.275GHz and hit 23548









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11159487

Can't OC my video card with this PSU


----------



## ipar26

got 10,892 in 3d mark 06.im going to get a new psu and then try and get my graphics card core up to 700+then i should break the 11k mark.


----------



## GeforceGTS

GPU oc not maxed, just wanted to see how well the 275 did in 06 with the same clocks as my old 216... Turns out I lost the screenshots of my 216 runs


----------



## -Muggz-




----------



## Threefeet

A few more runs saw my max @ 23650.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11161312


----------



## im_not_an_artard

i grabbed 11465 w/ one 4850 is that about right?


----------



## MintMouse

Finally got around to OC'ing my 9800gx2. Quite happy with my score, could probably OC both GPU and CPU higher though








18740, E3120 @ 4.17Ghz & 9800GX2 @ 675/1100/1688

I don't get the quad core weighting, I get better frame-rates in three out of the four graphics tests when compared to my sig-rig - yet because of the CPU test I'm 1.3k behind.

Having a quad-core shouldn't make 1.5k difference...should it?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
still tuning the voltage a bit...on stock cooling with GPU's..










man you need to get a quad for 06


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CupidStunt* 
Finally got around to OC'ing my 9800gx2. Quite happy with my score, could probably OC both GPU and CPU higher though








18740, E3120 @ 4.17Ghz & 9800GX2 @ 675/1100/1688

I don't get the quad core weighting, I get better frame-rates in three out of the four graphics tests when compared to my sig-rig - yet because of the CPU test I'm 1.3k behind.

Having a quad-core shouldn't make 1.5k difference...should it?

It will make quite a difference.

I went from 11k to 13k with my 9600GT from a 6000+ (3.3 GHz dual) to my 720 BE (3.7 tri core)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard* 
i grabbed 11465 w/ one 4850 is that about right?

sounds kinda low


----------



## Cryptedvick

New score!
















not bad for an old fart pc


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
It will make quite a difference.

I went from 11k to 13k with my 9600GT from a 6000+ (3.3 GHz dual) to my 720 BE (3.7 tri core)

I know that it does make a big difference, but it shouldn't. The test is flawed, imo.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CupidStunt* 
I know that it does make a big difference, but it shouldn't. The test is flawed, imo.

how is it flawed


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


how is it flawed










Well okay, I may have the wrong idea of what it's benching.
I thought it was a test on your computers graphic ability. The CPU test kind of negates it.

The CPU is a factor in the quality of your 3d gaming, but surely a test solely for the CPU warps the final score. It heavily weighs to quads when they aren't much better than duals in current games. It's not a real "overall measure of your systemâ€™s 3D gaming capabilities", as futuremark say, in my opinion.


----------



## scottath

it is more the amount of data that the CPU can feed the cards is the CPU factor in the games tests.
The quads make up heaps in the CPU sections as they can do many more calculations in the same time as the duals


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CupidStunt*


Well okay, I may have the wrong idea of what it's benching.
I thought it was a test on your computers graphic ability. The CPU test kind of negates it.

The CPU is a factor in the quality of your 3d gaming, but surely a test solely for the CPU warps the final score. It heavily weighs to quads when they aren't much better than duals in current games. It's not a real "overall measure of your systemâ€™s 3D gaming capabilities", as futuremark say, in my opinion.


well the problem with 3dmark06 is that the cpu score has too much effect on the final score

thats the deal with most gfx benchmarks though


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


The quads make up heaps in the CPU sections as they can do many more calculations in the same time as the duals


Exactly. They are not indicative of your PCs gaming ability.

E.g. If some academic wanted to do a scientific study of gaming performance, he would find the scores of any 3dmark06 default runs invalid. Take away the CPU tests and you have qualifiable benchmarks.


----------



## grishkathefool

I find it humorous that I scored a 15191 total at 3.6GHz but only scored a 14384 at 4.005GHz, with my 9800GT at 700/1750/1100. Go figure.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

my new machine


----------



## -Muggz-

Well my score went down a tad, Its been 95-100* here in Dallas the past week, so I wasnt able to keep my 830/1080 GPU and 3.9 CPU overclocks. I had to back them down a bit, but it only changed by a couple hundred points. In the winter I imagine Ill get my scores up in the 22500 range.. Also Im running on DDR2 and an AM2+ mobo. Let me get this 955 on an AM3/DDR3 platform and I bet she shines!!

These are without Physix.
come on guys play fair!


----------



## jdm_ap2

(2) 8800gts 320mb in sli. I really hope i can hit 20k with (2) 260 core 216 in the future.


----------



## mllrkllr88

in sig


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell*


my new machine


pretty nice!


----------



## skarm

Is 17,932 good for my system?


----------



## jspeedracer

I got just over 13k with my $350 system with a 8800gt and a hd3850, haven't tried with my 7600gt yet but sure it'll be pretty low.


----------



## dizz

I Scored a 15,000

Honestly I thought I'd score higher with this system; although the cpu score was rather low: under 3000.


----------



## cslix

*i scored overall *

3DMark Score
*11439* 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score
5309
SM 3.0 Score
4884
CPU Score
2898

I have
*GPU:* EVGA 9600gso OC STOCK 550 MHz, MEM 800 MHZ, Shader 1375 MHZ
Overclocked to 640 MHZ, MEM 928 MHZ, Shader 1600 MHZ
(Working on 700MHZ soon, running tests right now)
-----------------------------------------------------
*MOTHERBOARD:* P5N-D
-----------------------------------------------------
*CPU:* E4700 OC STOCK 2.6GHz
Overclocked to 3.3GHz (working on 3.4 stable)
-----------------------------------------------------
*HARD DRIVES:* 320 SATA
3 80gb's (Storage & from previous build)
-----------------------------------------------------
*CPU COOLER:* Zero Therm cpu cooler
-----------------------------------------------------
*FANS:* Front fan back fan chip fan and cpu fan
-----------------------------------------------------
*PSU:* 550 Antec
-----------------------------------------------------
*RAM:* 2 sticks of 2gbs sli ram
-----------------------------------------------------
TOTAL=$500 + 19 inch acer = $600.

PICS OF TEMPS, Etc...

http://i40.tinypic.com/2mruu4p.jpg

and a picture of my computer:

http://i43.tinypic.com/70et52.jpg


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Muggz-*


Well my score went down a tad, Its been 95-100* here in Dallas the past week, so I wasnt able to keep my 830/1080 GPU and 3.9 CPU overclocks. I had to back them down a bit, but it only changed by a couple hundred points. In the winter I imagine Ill get my scores up in the 22500 range.. Also Im running on DDR2 and an AM2+ mobo. Let me get this 955 on an AM3/DDR3 platform and I bet she shines!!

These are without Physix. 
come on guys play fair!











ram doesn't make any difference to FPS, just loading times. nice work all the same !


----------



## Lyric

3dmark06: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=863142 (27,707)


----------



## go4life

nice score lyric! how much volt does your D0 needs for 4.2ghz?


----------



## Patch

Just for fun, slapped a pair of 4890's on a Biostar i45 with a ho hum E8400 @ 4.325 Ghz.

22147 3DMark06


----------



## go4life

nice! how do you like the toxics? I cant wait to try mine out


----------



## Patch

This is the first I've played with them, but they are great so far. That run was at 1050/1105 just in CCC - haven't tried it higher yet.

I'm really looking forward to comparing Quadfire between the Classified and Bloodrage with the 975. Waiting for more stuff to arrive. That's still weeks away.


----------



## go4life

wow 1050/1105!!! Damn didn't know they could do that much, and seems like they could do more! Wow now I can't wait to get them


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Just for fun, slapped a pair of 4890's on a Biostar i45 with a ho hum E8400 @ 4.325 Ghz.

22147 3DMark06


Um, thats kinda off putting, I score 21,300 with 2 4850's and [email protected]
I was hoping for about 24-25,000


----------



## vicious_fishes

p45 chipset is 2x8 slots, i.e bottleneck.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Um, thats kinda off putting, I score 21,300 with 2 4850's and [email protected]
I was hoping for about 24-25,000


Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
p45 chipset is 2x8 slots, i.e bottleneck.

That, and 3d06 is heavily CPU dependent.

I think the hwbot WR is around 25000ish for an E8400.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


That, and 3d06 is heavily CPU dependent.

I think the hwbot WR is around 25000ish for an E8400.


Can you bench 05 for me please


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Can you bench 05 for me please









Out of town right now and tough to paste links with non-G3 iPhone, but with those settings I got roughly:

29K in 05, 15K in vantage, 112k in 03.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

ran auto oc in ati-ccc.


----------



## mxsuprastang

I think something is wrong here guys. There are people with less hardware than myself running higher scores...I don't think 3dmark06 is reading my second gfx card.... My cards are OC'd as well....any help would be appreciated.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my latest is in my sig, new score coming once i get my D0. note, this run was at 4.0ghz.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsthatsmell* 
ran auto oc in ati-ccc.

you're doing it wrong. Try leaving vantage closed next time.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxsuprastang* 
I think something is wrong here guys. There are people with less hardware than myself running higher scores...I don't think 3dmark06 is reading my second gfx card.... My cards are OC'd as well....any help would be appreciated.

That doesn't look right, what is your quad clocked too? if it's at stock then i would think there's a bottleneck


----------



## mxsuprastang

my cpu is OC'd to 2.8 from a 2.4


----------



## go4life

why don't you oc more? you should be able to get 3.4ghz++++


----------



## pc_forc3_cy

3d MARK 06 ---)11450 score !!


----------



## crackermann

hi guys.... im a bit of a noob as far as o/c ing goes, just put my system together and was wondering if this is an average score for 3dmark06 pro. all ive done is up the fsb to 420

score: 17,711

my system

cpu: [email protected]
m/b: rampage extreme
mem: 6gb ddr3 pc10600
graphics: gtx260
24" lcd
vista-64


----------



## go4life

well that score seems about right for your system!


----------



## cslix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackermann*


hi guys.... im a bit of a noob as far as o/c ing goes, just put my system together and was wondering if this is an average score for 3dmark06 pro. all ive done is up the fsb to 420

score: 17,711

my system

cpu: [email protected]
m/b: rampage extreme
mem: 6gb ddr3 pc10600
graphics: gtx260
24" lcd
vista-64



yeah your parts are all sick parts.. nice build.. what did it cost u?


----------



## crackermann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cslix*


yeah your parts are all sick parts.. nice build.. what did it cost u?


i don't think i did _to_ bad on the prices

CPU: $200.00 AU ( about that, i brought it a while ago)
mobo: $251.00
Kingston memory: $129.95
Graphics Card: $224.00
860watt psu: $40.95

the rest, coolers, hdd, etc i already had


----------



## nugget

I get 16185 with my current overclocked system does that seem like a normal score?


----------



## Arrowslinger

Ran it last night with Cat 9.6

Got 14435


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget* 
I get 16185 with my current overclocked system does that seem like a normal score?

YES another motherboard like mine


----------



## chavez885

3DMark Score*23770* 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score9506
SM 3.0 Score11503
CPU Score6184
With sig rig and the "crappy" 192 shader cards


----------



## go4life

nice chavez!









off-topic: may I ask why you have HT off?


----------



## nugget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


YES another motherboard like mine

















Yeah only got it because it was cheaper than the DS3L at the time, dont think ill be using raid anytime soon.


----------



## askareem24

i get 17,300 pts with mine and im using just decent products (my sig).


----------



## chavez885

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice chavez!









off-topic: may I ask why you have HT off?


Nothing I use takes advantage of the extra threads and it reduces heat


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chavez885*


Nothing I use takes advantage of the extra threads and it reduces heat










Fair enough








But in 3dmark you could get some nice increases


----------



## gbrilliantq

Just started OC'ing this i7 920 D0

Seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## go4life

very nice!
HT on or off?


----------



## Slider46

Just ran with my new GTX 260 and e7200 @ 4.0Ghz

3d Mark 06 - 16816

CPUz

GPUz


----------



## ya mother

26425 3d mark 06..........


----------



## askareem24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


Just ran with my new GTX 260 and e7200 @ 4.0Ghz

3d Mark 06 - 16816

CPUz

GPUz


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9491861

3.8oc + regular gtx260 > your 4.0 oc + core216


----------



## esocid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11260841

18216

Running my SLI at stock right now.


----------



## Spectre21

18891







at stock


----------



## Arrowslinger

15122

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11289993


----------



## go4life

hey arrowslinger, why don't you oc that baby to 4ghz? that would give a nice score


----------



## go4life

22840 with single 4890 @ 1050/1050.
920 @ 4.3ghz, lol it says ``Missing cpu`` xD

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11294248


----------



## GeforceGTS

Best I can do









18952

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11260322


----------



## go4life

not to shabby


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


22840 with single 4890 @ 1050/1050. 
920 @ 4.3ghz, lol it says ``Missing cpu`` xD

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11294248


Yeah ***? I thought they patched it?

Mine: ????
Core clock 18 MHz 18 MHz
Memory clock 9 MHz 9 MHz
Driver name ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Driver version 8.620.0.0 8.620.0.0
Driver status WHQL - Not FM Approved


----------



## go4life

seems like they don't like windows 7 or 4890 lol


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


seems like they don't like windows 7 or 4890 lol



Yea none of my 3dmark tests show it correctly O well it works anyway


----------



## go4life

at least we get the right scores


----------



## !!GoNe^BuCk^W!lD!!

sig rig(3DMark06 link in sig)
CPU at 3.9GHz
8GB ram
cat 9.6
3870x2 @ 900/1000

Score - 19756

average for a 3870x2?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm quite confuzzled... Why is my CPU score so low?

Also, why does my 4890 come nowhere near the 4890 they display. Is ALL of that because of the processor allowing the 4890 to realize its full potential?

Anyways:
See Image for results.

P.S. Catalyst will only let me OC my core to 1GHz. Is there another way to get up past that? Rivatuner?


----------



## vicious_fishes

yeah, your processor is both a dually and only at 3.2. take that sucker up to 9x450 and score yourself another 3000 points


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *!!GoNe^BuCk^W!lD!!*


sig rig(3DMark06 link in sig)
CPU at 3.9GHz
8GB ram
cat 9.6
3870x2 @ 900/1000

Score - 19756

average for a 3870x2?


That seems right for your system! the 3870x2 is almost as good as a 4870x2 in 06!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I'm quite confuzzled... Why is my CPU score so low?

Also, why does my 4890 come nowhere near the 4890 they display. Is ALL of that because of the processor allowing the 4890 to realize its full potential?

Anyways:
See Image for results.

P.S. Catalyst will only let me OC my core to 1GHz. Is there another way to get up past that? Rivatuner?


3dmark06 is heavily cpu dependent, you should use your 4890 to its full in games and so on, but 3dmark just loves a lot of cores and high clocks!

Rivatuner seems not to work properly on newer Ati cards (think it is because of the 2d lower clock mode). Ati tool doesnt support vista or 7 as far as I know, so that leaves you with catalyst overdrive or bios modding. If you bios mod you can add a little more volt and which frequency you want on core and mem. An easier thing would be just to flash your card to a high overclocked card, like the sapphire 4890 atomic. The pre-overclocked cards often oc much further than standard bios cards. 
Like my 4890 Toxic can do 1050mhz core no problem with catalyst overdrive


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
3dmark06 is heavily cpu dependent, you should use your 4890 to its full in games and so on, but 3dmark just loves a lot of cores and high clocks!

Rivatuner seems not to work properly on newer Ati cards (think it is because of the 2d lower clock mode). Ati tool doesnt support vista or 7 as far as I know, so that leaves you with catalyst overdrive or bios modding. If you bios mod you can add a little more volt and which frequency you want on core and mem. An easier thing would be just to flash your card to a high overclocked card, like the sapphire 4890 atomic. The pre-overclocked cards often oc much further than standard bios cards.
Like my 4890 Toxic can do 1050mhz core no problem with catalyst overdrive









Flash my card? That is new to me?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Flash my card? That is new to me?


Well basically you flash your bios on the graphics card, just like you change the bios on the motherboard.

And pre-oc'ed cards like the Sapphire Atomic, have better bios's which allows more overclocking! So flashing your card with a new bios from a better card will give you better results overclocking wise! The thing is, do you want to risk flashing your card?


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## ItsTopher

Wow Bartmasta that a sick video card!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsTopher*


Wow Bartmasta that a sick video card!


----------



## chavez885

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I'm quite confuzzled... Why is my CPU score so low?

Also, why does my 4890 come nowhere near the 4890 they display. Is ALL of that because of the processor allowing the 4890 to realize its full potential?

Anyways:
See Image for results.

P.S. Catalyst will only let me OC my core to 1GHz. Is there another way to get up past that? Rivatuner?

Thats 2-3 4890's + a 5ghz CPu


----------



## Hanjin

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11304972
15875


----------



## tristanjp

i got 22066


----------



## CL3P20




----------



## go4life

23001 with single 4890 @ 1025/1100, cpu @ 4.4ghz.

Link in sig


----------



## Jamar16

i get 15036 with my 9950 running at 3.1ghz and my 4870 running at 790mhz core and 1100mhz memory, i am gonna do a bench later at 3.3ghz and overclock my 4870 to thye max and see how much i get


----------



## im_not_an_artard

18082 @ 3.2ghz, 710/1130, gfx cards wont go any higher, shootin for 4ghz on proc


----------



## Jamar16

15452 with Cpu at 3.193Ghz and Gpu at 820mhz and 1115mhz


----------



## Patch

Attachment 114030

First run with quadfire 4890's.

30482

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11339080


----------



## go4life

wow patch, that was a high vcore for 4.4ghz! Nice score though


----------



## vicious_fishes

i'd love to see a patch vs ncspecv81 bench-off


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch*
Graphics Card: A 4870X2 and a harem of 4890's

lol

That's a harem that's definitely worth the trouble


----------



## I_dalder_I

i get 16927 with sig rig. That sound about right anyone? PM im bad about coming back to threads lol


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
wow patch, that was a high vcore for 4.4ghz! Nice score though









Lol, didn't even notice that. I just booted a BIOS template I used once for cranking things up with setfsb trying to hit 5Ghz.... I was mainly testing to see if I could get the cards to complete a bench.

On the other hand, it does seem that this 975 needs more volts than I expected to maintain stability.....


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Lol, didn't even notice that. I just booted a BIOS template I used once for cranking things up with setfsb trying to hit 5Ghz.... I was mainly testing to see if I could get the cards to complete a bench.

On the other hand, it does seem that this 975 needs more volts than I expected to maintain stability.....


hehe.. hope you have good cooling









btw, do you think I can hit 30k with 3x 4890 oc'd to 1025/1100 with a D0 @ 4.6ghz or something?


----------



## vicious_fishes

yes.


----------



## go4life

^^


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
btw, do you think I can hit 30k with 3x 4890 oc'd to 1025/1100 with a D0 @ 4.6ghz or something?

Yes.

You may top 31K with that. At 4.4, the CPU was severely limiting that run. At that CPU clock I only gained about 200 marks with 4 GPU's over 3 GPU's.

I'm hoping I can complete the bench at 4.8-5 ghz range on DICE/LN2 to really open up the quadfire potential.


----------



## Patch

31480 3dmark06

i7 @ 4.68 Ghz
4890 Toxic Quad-fire @ 1000/1100

That's as high as I want to clock on water. Not just high CPU volts, but you need massive NB/SB volts for quad-4890's. 4 overclocked 4890's stress the NB so much that I can't even get into Windows with _everything at stock speeds_ without bumping IOH voltage a fair bit.

Funny thing you see in that link is my "very poor" performance compared to other 4890's. Turns out they mean other quadfire 4890's --- all 5 of us.







If you look closely, the other 4 guys are all on liquid nitrogen. Man, I suck.


----------



## Kavourdoukos

Thats me score but i was expecting more..Should i?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavourdoukos* 
Thats me score but i was expecting more..Should i?

If your CPU was clocked at about 4Ghz you would see a nice improvement of around 23,000+


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Yes.

You may top 31K with that. At 4.4, the CPU was severely limiting that run. At that CPU clock I only gained about 200 marks with 4 GPU's over 3 GPU's.

I'm hoping I can complete the bench at 4.8-5 ghz range on DICE/LN2 to really open up the quadfire potential.

Very nice!








Think my 2 last 4890's will be sent today, so if they come tomorrow expect some new scores









Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 









HAHHA
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
31480 3dmark06

i7 @ 4.68 Ghz
4890 Toxic Quad-fire @ 1000/1100

That's as high as I want to clock on water. Not just high CPU volts, but you need massive NB/SB volts for quad-4890's. 4 overclocked 4890's stress the NB so much that I can't even get into Windows with _everything at stock speeds_ without bumping IOH voltage a fair bit.

Funny thing you see in that link is my "very poor" performance compared to other 4890's. Turns out they mean other quadfire 4890's --- all 5 of us.







If you look closely, the other 4 guys are all on liquid nitrogen. Man, I suck.

So I might have to bump IOH up to keep my current settings when I get the other two then?

Lol at the very poor score









I just noticed something weird...
My CPU score is 7525 @ 4.4ghz, while you got 6586 @ 4.68ghz?
WTH?
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
If your CPU was clocked at about 4Ghz you would see a nice improvement of around 23,000+

nah, not that much! Think it would be maybe 21k.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


So I might have to bump IOH up to keep my current settings when I get the other two then?

I just noticed something weird...
My CPU score is 7525 @ 4.4ghz, while you got 6586 @ 4.68ghz? 
WTH?

















Yep to the IOH.

IDK about the CPU scores, but I do know that quadfire 4890's stress the board a lot. Even with the 6+8 pin connectors on the Toxic's, the four cards pull a lot of power through the PCIE slots. The whole rig is much less stable and extremely sensitive to power fluctuations. If I flip the switches on my fan controller (controls 8 radiator fans) from 5v to 12v I get an immediate BSOD. That's a switch from about 20 to 50W power draw. And I'm using 1750W of PSU power (Corsair HX1000 + PCP&C 750 silencer in a dual PSU setup). When I played with it briefly on my Classified I got miserably poor scores with quadfire compared to trifire.

I'm hoping that getting the CPU and NB under DICE/LN2 will help the power issues some.

Take home message: Quadfire 4890's is a bad idea for 24/7 setups and typical gaming. I think you need your CPU clocked to the upper 4's or even 5 ghz range to truly get any benefit out of quadfire. Tri-fire is much nicer to the rig as a whole.


----------



## tdesbien31

my score = 19,100


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Yep to the IOH.

IDK about the CPU scores, but I do know that quadfire 4890's stress the board a lot. Even with the 6+8 pin connectors on the Toxic's, the four cards pull a lot of power through the PCIE slots. The whole rig is much less stable and extremely sensitive to power fluctuations. If I flip the switches on my fan controller (controls 8 radiator fans) from 5v to 12v I get an immediate BSOD. That's a switch from about 20 to 50W power draw. And I'm using 1750W of PSU power (Corsair HX1000 + PCP&C 750 silencer in a dual PSU setup). When I played with it briefly on my Classified I got miserably poor scores with quadfire compared to trifire.

I'm hoping that getting the CPU and NB under DICE/LN2 will help the power issues some.

Take home message: Quadfire 4890's is a bad idea for 24/7 setups and typical gaming. I think you need your CPU clocked to the upper 4's or even 5 ghz range to truly get any benefit out of quadfire. Tri-fire is much nicer to the rig as a whole.


Good to know! Any idea how much I would need? thanks









Serious? 1750w of PSU power, and you get BSOD for flipping the switch for fans? wow, that setup have to use A LOT of watts!

So Quadfire is not good to go, but trifire is nice? 
Whats the max you have got in 06 with trifire and quadfire?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Good to know! Any idea how much I would need? thanks









Serious? 1750w of PSU power, and you get BSOD for flipping the switch for fans? wow, that setup have to use A LOT of watts!

So Quadfire is not good to go, but trifire is nice? 
Whats the max you have got in 06 with trifire and quadfire?


It doesn't need 1750W of power to run, I just mentioned that to show that I wasn't underpowering the rig. I think most good 1000W PSU's can handle trifire fine. The issue is the amount of power going through the mobo to the 4 PCIE express slots. There are only two 12v leads through the 24pin ATX, and mobos aren't used to pulling so much through the PCIE pathways and it seems to make it sensitive to fluctuations. Several Classified boards have burnt out their 24pin ATX connectors running heavily overclocked quad 4890's. I don't know if that's specific to the Classified or if there are just a lot more people trying quad 4890's on that board.

I haven't done direct tri vs quadfire comparisons, but I had a big performance hit when 4 cards were going on the Classified. Granted, I haven't figured out how to overclock that board yet so take it with a grain of salt. At 4.4 ghz CPU clock on the Bloodrage, I only got about 200 more marks in 3D06 with quadfire compared to trifire.

Keep in mind that this is mostly anecdotal evidence and opinion so far.


----------



## go4life

oh! Misunderstood you there









Well I can imagine the electrical bill go sky-high when im going to game with my setup xD
Well since you only got 200points increase, the cpu MUST have been a bottleneck! Kinda funny that an i7 @ 4.4ghz can be a bottleneck


----------



## Zig-Zag

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11353996


----------



## Kriztoffer

CPU: 920 [email protected] 4.4ghz 1.28v
MoBo; Foxconn Bloodrage
GPU: 2x Sapphire 4870x2 in quadfire.

Score; 30287
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11352344


----------



## go4life

Congrats on breaking 30k









skÃ¥l


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Congrats on breaking 30k









skÃ¥l










Thanks stockboy


----------



## I_dalder_I

I just re-ran my 3dmark06 with my new e8500. Im sill ocing it "its frigging cherry i sware" but at 4.106ghz i got a score of 18104 With my Sig rig "sept new cpu" and im VERY happy. With my q9300 at 3.3 i only got 16800. Im going to get back to ocing this chip see if i can get 4.3 outa it on AIR


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


Thanks ocboy




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


I just re-ran my 3dmark06 with my new e8500. Im sill ocing it "its frigging cherry i sware" but at 4.106ghz i got a score of 18104 With my Sig rig "sept new cpu" and im VERY happy. With my q9300 at 3.3 i only got 16800. Im going to get back to ocing this chip see if i can get 4.3 outa it on AIR










What vcore do you need for 4.3ghz?


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 









What vcore do you need for 4.3ghz?









I was able to get 4.3 stable at 1.36v "rock sold stable" I just benched at a 4.6 tho














at 1.45 volts "im not goin any higher lol" temps were a bit to high, but my score was SICKKKK i got 19385!!!!!! with my setup i know thats a good score. Im trying everything to break 20k!!!!!! any suggestions. I might be able to pull 4.7 out lemme tweak a bit more. This is all on air with a crappy cooler btw yall


----------



## go4life

sounds decent!








buy watercooling or a better cooler at least then!








1.45v is nothing, I pushed 1.65v in both my old E8500 and E8600!









EDIT: and my Q9650 XD


----------



## *_*

13.4k









decent? no?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


I was able to get 4.3 stable at 1.36v "rock sold stable" I just benched at a 4.6 tho














at 1.45 volts "im not goin any higher lol" temps were a bit to high, but my score was SICKKKK i got 19385!!!!!! with my setup i know thats a good score. Im trying everything to break 20k!!!!!! any suggestions. I might be able to pull 4.7 out lemme tweak a bit more. This is all on air with a crappy cooler btw yall










with a single 280 and a E8600 at 4.83ghz i got about 20100 so just push that chip man and you will do it.


----------



## vicious_fishes

moard quad 4890's !

buy some lN2 plox


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by **_**


13.4k









decent? no?


terrible for that sig rig. at least its over9000


----------



## Patch

33144

i7 975 @ 4.9 Ghz. Quadfire 4890's @ 1000/1100

Attachment 114827


----------



## GenghisKhan222

Well its no 30k but... Decent??? so close to breaking 19,000.. I figure once I hit 4.0 I will be past the 20K mark.










GPU @ 670/1420/1075


----------



## decapitator

i just ran it and got almost 14000. how does that sound for sig rig? i was thinking kinda low


----------



## douglash

nah, sounds bout right for that 8800GT - that's what's holding you back... put a GTX in that rig and you'll see 18k easy....


----------



## [email protected]'D

Still want to try and crack 15k







Before I get rid of the 250


----------



## TheBlademaster01

(Check sig) I just can't seem to break the 20k, yet....


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


(Check sig) I just can't seem to break the 20k, yet....


*cough*CPU*cough*


----------



## Nebel

Not bad for that ancient GPU


----------



## I_dalder_I

Good show for the SLI'd 8800gt's! ----^ Love that gpu with all my heart lol

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5756/46ghz.jpg

im pretty ok with that score for my setup


----------



## FtW 420

Testiing out my new sli 285s.


----------



## go4life

New scores in sig!








All tests are done with cpu @ 4.7ghz


----------



## PR1M3R

Here she is, sig rig single card.


----------



## go4life

nice E8600 you got there! 4.6ghz at 1.36c is damn good!

why don't you take her for the 5ghz run right away?


----------



## PR1M3R

All my scores so far are on Vista. I am currently typing from my fresh XP installation. 
And as for the 5Ghz runs, it has been around 100 degrees here for the last week.

Now that it has cooled off a bit, I will push it a little more. Watercooling would help, but my TRUE is OK I guess


----------



## Patch

34232

quadfire 4890's, i7 @ 4.91 Ghz.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
*cough*CPU*cough*









3.9GHz should be high enough, not







? I thought overclocking the GPU's some more would help.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PR1M3R* 
All my scores so far are on Vista. I am currently typing from my fresh XP installation.
And as for the 5Ghz runs, it has been around 100 degrees here for the last week.

Now that it has cooled off a bit, I will push it a little more. Watercooling would help, but my TRUE is OK I guess









vista works fine!

Put on some good fans, and do it!








Or you could always go water, I never regret that I did it at least!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
3.9GHz should be high enough, not







? I thought overclocking the GPU's some more would help.

3dmark06 is really cpu based, so the more you overclock your cpu the better.

Overclocking the gpu's wont help to much unless your cpu maxes them out!


----------



## hogans

My highest 3DMark06 score so far! - 20771.

Intel QX6850 @ 4.1 Ghz. & Saphire Radeon 3870 X 2 @ 904/1026.

Catalyst 9.6 drivers.


----------



## I_dalder_I

06 just loves the 3870x2's for some reason


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


My highest 3DMark06 score so far! - 20771.

Intel QX6850 @ 4.1 Ghz. & Saphire Radeon 3870 X 2 @ 904/1026.

Catalyst 9.6 drivers.


My score in my sig was with my 3870x2







It was on XP though, so it's not a direct comparison.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


06 just loves the 3870x2's for some reason










Yea it does! My 3870x2 scores are slightly higher than my 4890 scores, lol.


----------



## go4life

yep, actually the 3870x2 is about as good as a 4870x2 in 06!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


yep, actually the 3870x2 is about as good as a 4870x2 in 06!










This makes me a sad panda.


----------



## StretchNuts

11918
3DMark06
[email protected] 254FSB 12.5Multi
2x1GB OCZ Platinum PC2-6400 Locked 1:1 cas3-4-4-15
XFX9800GT 650/1625/950


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
This makes me a sad panda.

nope! Because the 4870x2 is WAAAAY much better in games! Only in 3dmark06 they are pretty similar! So don't be sad


----------



## ep45-ds3l

3DMark score.. OK for the budget I had..


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nope! Because the 4870x2 is WAAAAY much better in games! Only in 3dmark06 they are pretty similar! So don't be sad










True, I must find another way to flex my e-peen then


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


True, I must find another way to flex my e-peen then










here is a way to get it big again








http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...k06-score.html


----------



## Cyph3r

*12,726* with sig rig.

Some how i'm beating StretchNuts even though he has a 9800GT


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


here is a way to get it big again








http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...k06-score.html


From the bottom of my heart/e-pants, thank you









I didn't even know scores could go that low!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


From the bottom of my heart/e-pants, thank you









I didn't even know scores could go that low!



hahaha









at least not in 2009.....

cheers mate


----------



## richardbb85

didn't know my rig still not at avg level


----------



## AxEmAn

first run 20138


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


didn't know my rig still not at avg level










that is what you should expect with you GPU!


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


*12,726* with sig rig.

Some how i'm beating StretchNuts even though he has a 9800GT 


Your 8800GTS is slightly faster actually, and you have a better processor. 3DMark06, as said before, is highly processor dependant.

EDIT: Also all of your clocks are higher, your 8800GTS has more RAM, and your system has double the RAM that mine has.


----------



## Patch

New high with quadfire 4890's.

34803


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StretchNuts* 
Your 8800GTS is slightly faster actually, and you have a better processor. 3DMark06, as said before, is highly processor dependant.

EDIT: Also all of your clocks are higher, your 8800GTS has more RAM, and your system has double the RAM that mine has.

Actually, the 9800GT is a fair bit faster than the GTS640.


----------



## richardbb85

slightly better after bumping up to 3.6ghz from 3.5, and a slight overclock on the GPU
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...2397D3C655AB70

any chance i can break 20k mark with my setup? or do i need to hit 4.0ghz and a better GPU?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
slightly better after bumping up to 3.6ghz from 3.5, and a slight overclock on the GPU
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...2397D3C655AB70

any chance i can break 20k mark with my setup? or do i need to hit 4.0ghz and a better GPU?

link doesnt work properly, you must post the compare link!

no chance in hell you will break 20k!
with a second gpu and 4ghz++ on your cpu it could be another story


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


Actually, the 9800GT is a fair bit faster than the GTS640.


not according to this score


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


not according to this score


Yeah thats what Im saying, you should be scoring much higher than 11k, even with your cpu @ 3Ghz.

I mean our CPU scores are very similar, only 70 points between our CPU's. So you should definately be pullin more.


----------



## GenghisKhan222

Good score??


----------



## go4life

pretty decent!


----------



## Patch

Oh man.....sooooo close to top 20.









35634 3dmark06

i7 975 @ 5.0 ghz on LN2. Quadfire 4890's.


----------



## richardbb85

jesus, nice rig


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Oh man.....sooooo close to top 20.









35634 3dmark06

i7 975 @ 5.0 ghz on LN2. Quadfire 4890's.












next step: liquid helium & 5.5ghz.


----------



## I_dalder_I

http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/6991/46ghzr.jpg

whoo happy with that am I


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Oh man.....sooooo close to top 20.









35634 3dmark06

i7 975 @ 5.0 ghz on LN2. Quadfire 4890's.


how the hell can I beat you know?
















keep it up bro, get in on those top 20!

EDIT: you could maybe get some extra points by using a lower multiplier to get 5ghz!


----------



## epidemic

Here my first run with my new q9550 at 4.0


----------



## badpuppy6942

P20985 3DMarks is the score I got... Is that good?
cpu 40711
graphics 18067

Here's a link to the 3d benchmark.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

I just put the system together so its not overclocked yet, running everything stock.


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpuppy6942* 
P20985 3DMarks is the score I got... Is that good?
cpu 40711
graphics 18067

Here's a link to the 3d benchmark.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

I just put the system together so its not overclocked yet, running everything stock.

Turn off physx and re run it.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
how the hell can I beat you know?

















vmods...tahts howzers!!







I want to see 1200mhz core on 4890-Qfire


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


vmods...tahts howzers!!







I want to see 1200mhz core on 4890-Qfire










ooh!

is it hard to vmod?







(sounds tempting with 1200mhz core hehehe, but I guess I would need water on my 4890's for that







)


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## MRHANDS




----------



## Bartmasta

I believe you should getting a higher cpu score for your frequency


----------



## StretchNuts

New OC on my GPU and CPU

E5200 @ 3175MHz 
XFX 9800GT 675/1687/965 
3DMark06 Score = 12155 3DMarks 
When I get my new mobo, HSF, and More ram I will up the clocks on the CPU a little more and give it another go.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Q6600 @3.6Ghz + 4850 800/1175 i got 16.3K
Q6600 @3.6Ghz + 4870 CF 750/900 i got 20.6k


----------



## Yogi

i7 @ 4.0 4890 @ 950/1100. It says 975, but I only have a 920








Is there any difference between the demo and full version test?


----------



## Decade

Well, wasn't expecting THAT good of a score. I think I need to upgrade my video card soon though.


----------



## huntman21014

Is 14700 a good score for my rig? I have been so out of the loop with 3dMark with the heavy hitters breaking 30k in 06


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


Is 14700 a good score for my rig? I have been so out of the loop with 3dMark with the heavy hitters breaking 30k in 06


Yea that sounds about right for yours.
Heres one of my scores:


----------



## StretchNuts

My newest score
12359


----------



## By-Tor

I just got my Phenom II 940 in the mail today and had to see how it would run.

Had it running at 3.8 ghz and the 4870x2 was at stock speeds...


----------



## xdcx

My latest.


----------



## deafboy

lol... I felt good about my score until I saw all of you guys









@2.4Ghz = 11899
@3.4Ghz = 14196


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deafboy*


lol... I felt good about my score until I saw all of you guys









@2.4Ghz = 11899
@3.4Ghz = 14196


Haha I know how you feel. When you see the rigs that get 20k+ you just start feeling slow.


----------



## deafboy

haha, I hate that the "common system" always seems to be just that extra little bit better...lol. I'm below "common"







haha


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


Haha I know how you feel. When you see the rigs that get 20k+ you just start feeling slow.










lol 20k+ ?

it's the 35,000 runs (WR is 37 iirc) that make me cry. oh how i wish i had more moneys & my own liquid helium supply.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


Yea that sounds about right for yours.
Heres one of my scores:










I would have thought you would get a little higher on the Cpu score. @ 3.4GHZ I get 5k.


----------



## Photographer

my score is soo low







11784


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


I just got my Phenom II 940 in the mail today and had to see how it would run.

Had it running at 3.8 ghz and the 4870x2 was at stock speeds...











thats about the same score I get, good job


----------



## drBlahMan

*Here are my results*


----------



## Mudfrog

18302 with the rig in my sig.


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photographer*


my score is soo low







11784










I dont understand why your score is so low?

Something not getting enough power?

Something bottlenecking?

I beat that with my dual-core and 9800GT


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


I dont understand why your score is so low?

Something not getting enough power?

Something bottlenecking?

I beat that with my dual-core and 9800GT










Stock Q6600 I would say is the cause


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Stock Q6600 I would say is the cause


I know this is







but Very impressive OCs in your sig.


----------



## AxEmAn

Newest results,
20563 for GTX 275 SLI.....Not sure is SLI is kicking in properly


----------



## dlee7283

11,041


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*












Nice score there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


I know this is







but Very impressive OCs in your sig.


Thanks


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks! I was actually only clocked at 3750 for some reason that program was reporting wrong. Debating on what to upgrade next to break the 25k mark.


----------



## Blameless

23,006 with the system and (stable) clocks in my sig, default (quality) driver settings: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11494629


----------



## ridn3y

here's mine, stock clocks on my 2x4770 CF 800 core/850 mem


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Stock Q6600 I would say is the cause

Agreed... when mine was at stock speeds I had a similar score.


----------



## rx7racer

Just one for the heck of it, not bad I guess. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11496607


----------



## richardbb85

what resolution u guys run this at?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


what resolution u guys run this at?


I'm pretty sure most are running default which is 1280x1024.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Just one for the heck of it, not bad I guess. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11496607

wow dude thats a BAD cpu score!!!!!

Id say you should get at least 5-6k cpu score! I remember I got around 5k with a q6600 at 3.6ghz, don't remember what I got with my Q9550 or Q9650 lol
Have you upgraded from a dual core without reinstalling windows or something?


----------



## markuk3

This is my first run at 4.0 ghz with my rig below. Only built this it this week and today was the first chance to see what it could do.


----------



## go4life

not to bad mate!







almost 25k!
what vcore do you need for 4ghz?


----------



## markuk3

Using 1.35 Its a co/c1 revision but didnt take long to get to 4.1 stable just got to tweak voltages a bit . Going to start on the GPU tomorrow. temp in prime Dont go much above 65 so i have a bit of room yet. I hope to get som more results tomorrow night.


----------



## xdcx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markuk3*


This is my first run at 4.0 ghz with my rig below. Only built this it this week and today was the first chance to see what it could do.










Hmm, seems a tad low to me if your i7 is at 4.0. Crank it up even more since you are on water right? I'm on air and can do 4.2 runs.

I completed a 4.0 run on the i7 with my X2 mildly clocked and got over 26k. I thought the 295 would pull alot more points than an X2 with the rest of your setup being very similar to mine.

Have fun overclocking some more and getting higher scores









EDIT - just read your other post again, didn't realise it was C0.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markuk3*


Using 1.35 Its a co/c1 revision but didnt take long to get to 4.1 stable just got to tweak voltages a bit . Going to start on the GPU tomorrow. temp in prime Dont go much above 65 so i have a bit of room yet. I hope to get som more results tomorrow night.










ahh, ok! Well good luck








I bet you can do 4.2ghz for benching at least!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdcx*


Hmm, seems a tad low to me if your i7 is at 4.0. Crank it up even more since you are on water right? I'm on air and can do 4.2 runs.

I completed a 4.0 run on the i7 with my X2 mildly clocked and got over 26k. I thought the 295 would pull alot more points than an X2 with the rest of your setup being very similar to mine.

Have fun overclocking some more and getting higher scores









EDIT - just read your other post again, didn't realise it was C0.


ati dominates 06, while nvidia dominates vantage. So in most cases the x2 does better in 06 than 295


----------



## xdcx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ati dominates 06, while nvidia dominates vantage. So in most cases the x2 does better in 06 than 295










Would make perfect sense with these benchers I'm trying to catch on HWBot, they're all crazy on 3 or 4 4890's and not alot opt for nVidia cards


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdcx*


Would make perfect sense with these benchers I'm trying to catch on HWBot, they're all crazy on 3 or 4 4890's and not alot opt for nVidia cards










Well im one of them lol









when it comes to 06, ati is the pwn at least! but ati sure does kick good in vantage too


----------



## xdcx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Well im one of them lol










Exactly, I know







So watch yourself on those leaderboards, I'm coming for ya


----------



## I_dalder_I

OOO duel core and one gpu pwnage!!!!








By i_dalder_i at 2009-07-15

Got to love the 280


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdcx*


Exactly, I know







So watch yourself on those leaderboards, I'm coming for ya










bring it


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


wow dude thats a BAD cpu score!!!!!



That was with 2 cores, this is with 4. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11505246


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LISTRONICS*


i ran 3d mark and got a score of like 2800
post your scores and your com specs!!!


14121 (that is at stock on my GTX260 before it blew up D


----------



## markuk3

Ok been working on the chip for a couple of hours to try and stabalise at 4.2 which now seem to be stable. The 06 score has now jumped to 25716 thats with out a o/c on the gpu







i had to bump up the v-core to get to this so wont be running 24/7 but the benchies seem fine.


----------



## xdcx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markuk3*


Ok been working on the chip for a couple of hours to try and stabalise at 4.2 which now seem to be stable. The 06 score has now jumped to 25716 thats with out a o/c on the gpu







i had to bump up the v-core to get to this so wont be running 24/7 but the benchies seem fine.


Looking good man, keep on going, I want to see what you can really get out of this spec.


----------



## jspeedracer

Broke 15k for under $500 bucks







link in sig..

EDIT: also using my 24/7 settings for that score


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markuk3* 
Ok been working on the chip for a couple of hours to try and stabalise at 4.2 which now seem to be stable. The 06 score has now jumped to 25716 thats with out a o/c on the gpu







i had to bump up the v-core to get to this so wont be running 24/7 but the benchies seem fine.

Thats nuts, your score is only 700 more points than mine
[email protected] gtx275's SLI'ed
of coarse that was my best score
Oh snap.......I forgot that was my Vantage score, not mark06.

3DMark06 score with PhysX turned off 20405


----------



## vicious_fishes

can't wait for my 4850x2 2gb to arrive so i can see what that bad boy can do









shooting for 20k.


----------



## C0xy777

2387 on my notebook lol
3dmark06 1st 8400M GS








http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/...e%208400M%20GS


----------



## hokk

Trying to reach 19k dunno how i'm gonna do it though lol


----------



## deafboy

so close to 15k...I think I can do it!


----------



## LawLIam

My specs are on the right of the picture.

But the GPU core and Mem are 840/1040


----------



## That_guy3

around 15k @ 2.8ghz


----------



## Zippy476

I got a 15970, I think I might be able to hit 1600 if I turned off a lot of apps like anti virus firewall ect... what do you guys think?

I will be interesting to see what I get once I get the other 260gtx and get the e8400 to 3.8 or 4.0. I went from 154xx to 15970 buy ocing the 260 from normal to the Super Clock speeds.

Also does this score seem right?


----------



## go4life

looks ok to me.. but when I ran XP I only had 16 processes, so you should be able to do the same


----------



## deafboy

Finally broke 15k...

not bad for an older rig I think, especially with only one gpu. moderate.


----------



## StretchNuts

Just hit a 12508 using my 50" Panasonic @ 1080P using the S-Video to Component adaptor. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11524108


----------



## richardbb85

here is mine, spec in sig


----------



## Asmola

955BE @ 4028MHz and Sapphire 4830's CF 21881.


----------



## go4life

nice score!


----------



## charliehorse55

16341

Sig Rig - NO OCs


----------



## denmason

Latest 3dmark score.... I'm still learning this new board.....


----------



## go4life

nice! but from 500fsb and up its impossible to get stable!
At least when I had the UD3P!


----------



## Patch

I put a single 4890 on water to see how far I could clock it.


----------



## vicious_fishes

lawds, 1.7v !


----------



## go4life

thats weird, why do you got such a low score cpu score @ 5ghz?


----------



## [email protected]'D




----------



## hogans

:d


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


can't wait for my 4850x2 2gb to arrive so i can see what that bad boy can do









shooting for 20k.


oh yeah. first run: 19999 XD

got it up to 730 core/1140 memory, havent done hektik benchmarks yet.

scored 20,700.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

28054 just a few minutes ago

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11597544


----------



## richardbb85

nice rig


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

if you were talking to me thank you lol. it gets the job done XD


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
28054 just a few minutes ago

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11597544

Whats your i7 and 4890 clocks at?
I ran it at 4.0 and 947/1127 and only got like 19600







. Does one more 4890 really make that much of a difference?


----------



## motoray

12756


----------



## OverVolter

[email protected]
Hd4870 [email protected] clocks
DDR2 812MHz 5-5-5-15 dualchannel ganged
AMD770 chipset

13.400


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Whats your i7 and 4890 clocks at?
I ran it at 4.0 and 947/1127 and only got like 19600







. Does one more 4890 really make that much of a difference?

my i7 was at 4.44ghz and the cards were at 985mhz core and 1200mhz memory, im gonna volt mod them to get 1ghz out of the cores.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
if you were talking to me thank you lol. it gets the job done XD

yes sir


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


if you were talking to me thank you lol. it gets the job done XD


hehe.. its never good enough for us, is it man?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hehe.. its never good enough for us, is it man?










nope, and how the hell did you get 30k with 2 cards, what was your CPU at, i can only manage just below 29k with 2 cards.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


nope, and how the hell did you get 30k with 2 cards, what was your CPU at, i can only manage just below 29k with 2 cards.












4.7ghz!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*











4.7ghz!


Looking at your scores, i see whats going on, my SM3 score is bugged. all my scores are inline with yours and even my CPU score is higher, but for some reason my canyon flight FPS report low and when i run the test by itself it comes out around yours.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


Looking at your scores, i see whats going on, my SM3 score is bugged. all my scores are inline with yours and even my CPU score is higher, but for some reason my canyon flight FPS report low and when i run the test by itself it comes out around yours.


think its the classified! Seen many have so much random problems with it.. even burning itself up and the gpu's... (wth was evga thinking?)


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
think its the classified! Seen many have so much random problems with it.. even burning itself up and the gpu's... (wth was evga thinking?)

i dont think its the classy. it hold the vantage and 06 record right now so something else is at play. i cant OC higher cause its just to hot in my room.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i dont think its the classy. it hold the vantage and 06 record right now so something else is at play. i cant OC higher cause its just to hot in my room.


 What are each others PCI-E freq set too...? That is if you dont mind sharing


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
What are each others PCI-E freq set too...? That is if you dont mind sharing









mines at 112mhz.


----------



## EntTheGod

highest i could score was 18599 with TERRIBLE motherboard (cant change multiplyer / cpu voltage, and underpowers my processor XD gettin a new one eventually) and also old graphics cards XD BUT its better than nothing ^_^

I posted my score in the amd thread with a screeny cause i wasnt aware this thread existed







thats what i get for not looking lol


----------



## DJWarden

20253 3DMarks 06

Spec in sig


----------



## Zippy476

Going to OC my cpu to 3.8 and close as many back ground stuff that I can and see if I can get anymore. Oc'ed my GPU to 675/1458/1152, Will be interesting to see what score will be when I'm running at 4.0, and sli.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i dont think its the classy. it hold the vantage and 06 record right now so something else is at play. i cant OC higher cause its just to hot in my room.

hmm, well im not sure! still 28c or whatever it was?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
What are each others PCI-E freq set too...? That is if you dont mind sharing









think I did my runs @ 115mhz


----------



## decimator

11150 with AMD K8.
http://orb.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11634073


----------



## Zippy476

Just did the 3.8 overclock man this thing loves CPU's


----------



## richardbb85

it sure does


----------



## go4life

hey zippy! Why don't you bring her up to 4ghz+ right away?


----------



## BradleyW

I score around 16,600. I will be getting the 4890 soon.


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey zippy! Why don't you bring her up to 4ghz+ right away?

I went up to 3.6 when I got my 260. Then I oc'ed my 260 so I decided to go up to 3.8. This fall when I get the other 260 I will be going to 4. Thinking about going to 1200 with the ram at 5-5-5-15.


----------



## go4life

I still don't get why you just can't oc up right away


----------



## Asmola

Got ~21400 with 24/7 settings, tried upping PCI-E freq from 100 to 120 and i got just ~19900?? I runned 3dmark06 3 times with both settings, same result. Strange.


----------



## go4life

that sounds weird! try 110-115mhz!


----------



## Beat

16079. That seems a bit low for my system, imo.


----------



## vicious_fishes

neg, cpu isnt' fast enough. i got nearly that with a 4850...


----------



## go4life

and AMD cpu's suffer in 3dmark..


----------



## Beat

So will a Phenom II make a difference? the guy at the top of the page got a higher score than me, me having better graphics cards and him having a Phenom II.


----------



## go4life

Phenom II would probably do better yeah, but intel are the real kings when it comes to 3dmark!


----------



## Bull

16130

cpu:12110

gpu:18136


----------



## Beat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Phenom II would probably do better yeah, but intel are the real kings when it comes to 3dmark!

Yeah, sadly I can't afford a new MB or CPU. Maybe I'll get a Phenom II by selling my current. Can a Phenom II really give me 19-20k points?









Bull, you got 16130 with a Phenom II and Trifire 4870's, how'd the top poster get 19900 then with the same processor??


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beat* 
Yeah, sadly I can't afford a new MB or CPU. Maybe I'll get a Phenom II by selling my current. Can a Phenom II really give me 19-20k points?









I'm getting ready to part with my X3 720 Black, OC to 3.6 on air easy, But then again you'll need AM3 MB. Going to Craig list it for probably 85 bucks


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beat* 
Yeah, sadly I can't afford a new MB or CPU. Maybe I'll get a Phenom II by selling my current. Can a Phenom II really give me 19-20k points?









Bull, you got 16130 with a Phenom II and Trifire 4870's, how'd the top poster get 19900 then with the same processor??

oh well, get an PII then









With a little overclocking, I bet you can get closer to 20k!


----------



## Bull

I havent looked at the top poster...that was my first run, I need to crank up my CPU I suppose


----------



## Beat

I'm still puzzled how Bull scored lower with a better setup.







Maybe I'm wrong, I don't know.


----------



## go4life

its not sure Bull have overclocked to hell either, so could be that


----------



## Beat

Which Phenom II should I get then, AM2+ or the AM3? II X4 940 AM2+ or II X4 955 AM3(More expensive). Does AM3 see a huge performance difference?


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


its not sure Bull have overclocked to hell either, so could be that










I haven't OC the CPU or GPU's...Can you post this guys setup (link) so I can check it out







...also, I'm running the 4870X2 1 GB as primary and the

Vapor X 4870 2 GB as linked..thinking I should switch them.

I just formated 2 days ago and I havent tweaked the OS either...you know it takes a whole day to update.


----------



## go4life

that explains the low score


----------



## Beat

Screen shot in attachment. Try overclocking a bit and see if you can get 19-20k, Bull?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beat*


Which Phenom II should I get then, AM2+ or the AM3? II X4 940 AM2+ or II X4 955 AM3(More expensive). Does AM3 see a huge performance difference?


955 oc's more. and will better in future if you upgrade boards


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


955 oc's more. and will better in future_* if you upgrade boards*_










lol


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


I haven't OC the CPU or GPU's...Can you post this guys setup (link) so I can check it out







...also, I'm running the 4870X2 1 GB as primary and the

Vapor X 4870 2 GB as linked..thinking I should switch them.

I just formated 2 days ago and I havent tweaked the OS either...you know it takes a whole day to update.


I raised the CPU to 3.612 and for some reason all the test run but my results won't show







..just a black screen and nothing after the test are complete..not the black screen of death though







.I ran just the GPU test alone and it increased to 18612 and posted fine....Weird


----------



## NameUnknown

this is probably a stupid question but when you all run it what do you run it at? as high res as you can or default?


----------



## NameUnknown

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...7337640E503FD8

21291, does that seem right for CF 4890s at 960/1100 and a 955BE at 3800?


----------



## bluebunny

don't have the best score, its 26,506, but here it is http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...7337640E503FD8

21291, does that seem right for CF 4890s at 960/1100 and a 955BE at 3800?

Seems low since my buddys CF 4850s were hitting 20k.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *micah_jones*


Seems low since my buddys CF 4850s were hitting 20k.


well when you go to the ORB page it only shows one 4890, Ive never benched in 3DMark so idk if thats normal or not.


----------



## Beat

Maybe your friend has a better processor.


----------



## NameUnknown

does ORB show CF/SLI setups as single card?


----------



## EntTheGod

Answering a few questions if ppl check this thread that posted the questions







dont feel like quoting...

Phenom II is A LOT better than a first gen Phenom, the first gen ones sucked, tiny caches and slow clocks, a phenom II is about in the c2q class of processors, where a first gen would be beaten by a c2d

and for the person that asked difference between am2+ and am3 versions of the phenom IIs... the am3 ones cost a lot more in the end with pretty limited performance gain, the am3 ones support ddr3 where the am2+ ones dont, but the am2+ ones are cheaper, the motherboards are cheaper, and ddr2 ram is cheaper without sacrificing too much performance







i went with the 940 myself, bench pretty good with duel 8800gts(g92) i got 18599 with my processor at 3.33ghz, and i know ill break 20k when i get rid of this pos motherboard

from where i see it... im seeing my gain from sli being higher than some ppl's cf setups lol







id go with ati... but no integrated physx :/


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


does ORB show CF/SLI setups as single card?


it only shows one card of your cf/sli setup







just double check and make sure its enabled b4 you bench

sorry for the double post


----------



## NameUnknown

Its enabled in CCC so I dont get why my scores are so low


----------



## rx7racer

In CCC the 3d options is your Catalyst A.I. enabled or disabled? If disabled then enable it.

When I disable it I usually lose around 2k 3DMarks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


well when you go to the ORB page it only shows one 4890, Ive never benched in 3DMark so idk if thats normal or not.


Yea, that's how mine shows, no worries there as long as CCC shows it enabled. But to verify you can disable and then run 3DMark.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


Its enabled in CCC so I dont get why my scores are so low


because your in vista and a low CPU speed. i was able to hit 200 points shy of 29k with my i7 at 4.44ghz so thats where the problem is.


----------



## eviloverclocker

Is this a pretty good score for what I got?


----------



## NameUnknown

I have massive stability problems whenever I go over 3.8 And no matter how many times or different places I ask for OCing help I get none. So my OC just kind of remains. Ive gotten it stable enough to bench on, Ill Prime it overnight and see how it goes, but Im gonna need a lot of help to break 4.0 nd the worst part is only 1 or 2 other people have my Mobo so its not easy to get help for this mobo....


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eviloverclocker*


Is this a pretty good score for what I got?


not bad







with the exception of the newer ones, amd chips just die in benchmarking







thats whats holding your score back, not a bad score for the setup though







if your looking for higher switch to a phII cause your fine on graphics


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...7337640E503FD8

21291, does that seem right for CF 4890s at 960/1100 and a 955BE at 3800?

I would say that looks pretty normal, i get with my heavy clocked 4830's (790/1190) 21800 with CPU @ 4GHz. http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=872265







Overclock CPU little higher and you should hit 22-23k easily.


----------



## Chrono Detector

http://img195.imageshack.us/i/4ghzoc.jpg/

There is something very wrong with my score, and my CPU is overclocked at 4Ghz for my AMD rig. I would like to post my Intel one, my 3dmark06 would freeze my Q9650 rig for some reason.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


http://img195.imageshack.us/i/4ghzoc.jpg/

There is something very wrong with my score, and my CPU is overclocked at 4Ghz for my AMD rig. I would like to post my Intel one, my 3dmark06 would freeze my Q9650 rig for some reason.


Run it at 1280*1024 rez and see what happens, and default settings!!


----------



## Chrono Detector

^^ Thanks, that was the problem, I ran the program with full settings, new to 3dmark06.

Here is my final score with default settings:


----------



## Asmola

Now that looks normal!!!


----------



## vilacr

Sm2.0= 10092
hdr/sm 3.0= 12811
cpu = 7074
3dmark = 26197


----------



## rx7racer

Does 23.6k sound about right for my max score?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11631014


----------



## richardbb85

not bad


----------



## mardon

I will break 21k with a single graphics card!! (high temps as i've turned intelburn on to overide speed step for the screen print).


----------



## Chrono Detector

On my Intel Q9650 rig, not bad.


----------



## Blameless

10 points from 24k with a single 285, all stable (sig) clocks, and default (not performance) driver settings:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11642737


----------



## go4life

what was your cpu at?


----------



## richardbb85

nice rigs


----------



## hombredelassrtas

still havent broken 20,000 but not too horrid for a now out of date 9800gtx+ 1gb single card. 2nd card should be here today which will hopefully put me into the 20k range









19199


----------



## go4life

wow, xp don't require anything I think! 
you got 7800 cpu score with 4ghz, while I got 8k in win7 at 4.7ghz!!!!


----------



## hombredelassrtas

ill have windows 7 up tomarrow most likely so ill repost what the score change was with the new os


----------



## go4life

it would be cool to see the difference! what build are you going to use?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

whatever the most recent RC 64bit is


----------



## go4life

RTM that would be, but you won't get it for more than 30days I think lol
so go for one of the older builds that you can use much longer


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

here is my latest: 17499

I'm using the latest 190.3x dirvers from Nvidia, which are not verified by futuremark yet.

Orb Comparison Link


----------



## hombredelassrtas

said it should last till may 2010?


----------



## go4life

the older builds of win7 yes, at least my goes far out in 2010 somewhere lol
after build 323x something you have to do some fixes to make it work more than 30days or something


----------



## hombredelassrtas

alrighty so i lost alittle going to windows 7. i then upped the cpu a tiny bit and the cards a tiny bit and am back in toe 25,000's

windows 7 with same specs as last one










slightly tweaked


----------



## shibbiness

8760 with my 9800GTX+... something is seriously messed :/


----------



## go4life

you have a AMD cpu, and you run it at stock.
There is your answer


----------



## Oupavoc

well here is a quick bench i did a couple of days ago


----------



## xdcx

That score is crazy high considering you haven't even overclocked that X2


----------



## Asmola

That's with x2 and 4890.


----------



## vicious_fishes

4.2ghz i7 certainly helps


----------



## Gurr

^ that was done at 4.62 ghz, not 4.2


----------



## vicious_fishes

well.... i hate you more then ? lol

i can crack 20k at 3.6/700/1200


----------



## hombredelassrtas

went up from 4.08 to 4.2 with only a 400 increase on 3dmark06 but a 10 deg temp increase. prob will just stick to 25000 at 4.08


----------



## EntTheGod

lol probably a good idea, i always do two overclocks, one for benching and one for lower temp less power draw 24/7 use


----------



## hombredelassrtas

yeah i got tired of getting an error on linx after 3min 30 any time i went near 4.2 even after hours of trials and going over it with the best oc'ers on evga. whole comp ran fine, no bsod no freeze but couldnt get rid of the error on linx. Even went to 4.4 with no issues running games or 3dmark (near same temps from 4.3-4.4) but always the error. So i'm back to 4.02, idle of 27c, linx max load of 58 and I'm happy . . . for now







may play with it later on


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
yeah i got tired of getting an error on linx after 3min 30 any time i went near 4.2 even after hours of trials and going over it with the best oc'ers on evga. whole comp ran fine, no bsod no freeze but couldnt get rid of the error on linx. Even went to 4.4 with no issues running games or 3dmark (near same temps from 4.3-4.4) but always the error. So i'm back to 4.02, idle of 27c, linx max load of 58 and I'm happy . . . for now







may play with it later on

well... you could always sell your chip and get a better one lol







but honestly, for 400mhz or so more.. i dont see it being worth the money and time, 4ghz is pretty nice


----------



## hombredelassrtas

lol no way i'm oc'ing a $1000 chip or even the 500 anytime soon







esp when people are getting 5 with this same chip. i just need more time at it but i'm happy for now


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


lol no way i'm oc'ing a $1000 chip or even the 500 anytime soon







esp when people are getting 5 with this same chip. i just need more time at it but i'm happy for now


i7 920? do you have the d0 version? cause if ya dont, ya can sell that chip and spend a little bit more to buy a d0 chip from some one, they overclock better, and dont ask me any questions on that XD im amd all the way


----------



## tweakboy

15128


----------



## hombredelassrtas

i have a d0 and like i said its all clocking great, just get error on linx. spent a long night on the evga boards without getting the error out. but the chip OC's like a dream. i actually think i'm getting an error due to an ram issue (though it tested fine) i dont plan to mess with it for a little bit but yeah the d0 is cake


----------



## Kreativez

I failed somehow Bcuz when i click on View results online it keeps telling me submission failed so I have no idea what i got lol.

Fixed it ! lol


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreativez*


I failed somehow Bcuz when i click on View results online it keeps telling me submission failed so I have no idea what i got lol.


with a rig like that... id guess maybe 9k ish, maybe as low as 7, but between 7k and 9k

i had a 5000+ oc'd to 3.1ghz with my sli setup wich is pretty much your same card, scored 11.8 so that makes a good refence point


----------



## Flux

12929 - with 2Gb 
Retesting over the weekend with 4Gb and some GPU OC.


----------



## 21276

18,111, Q6600 @ 3.6ghz.

personal best score right there!


----------



## Bull

My best as of 10 minutes ago...3.8 Ghz








[/IMG]


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
My best as of 10 minutes ago...3.8 Ghz








[/IMG]

That's not bad but this is in the wrong section. This is for 3DMark06 not vantage sores. But nice score.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
12929 - with 2Gb
Retesting over the weekend with 4Gb and some GPU OC.

more ram won't help!
if you have 2gb you have more than enough to run 06 without any bottleneck!


----------



## lj516

17286 with signature system!


----------



## denmason

Got my crossfire up and running... what a fiasco!!! Trying out setting in RivaTuner, ATI Tray Tools, CCC, even a beta program called GPUTool. I think I'm sticking with RT for now and using Voltage Factory for upping the volts. Done some benches in 3DMark. 1.35 both cards and 1000:1150. Now, back to finding more info's........


----------



## go4life

good score!
on your 4890's, is it 1x 6pin & 1x8pin, or do you have 2x 8pin like I do?


----------



## denmason

Both cards are 6 x 8 pins.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


good score!
on your 4890's, is it 1x 6pin & 1x8pin, or do you have 2x 8pin like I do?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denmason* 
Both cards are 6 x 8 pins.

6x8pin huh? lol

hope its 2x8







then you can flash it too black edition, and add 1.35v to that bios! That should give something


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
good score!
on your 4890's, is it 1x 6pin & 1x8pin, or do you have 2x 8pin like I do?

Care to post pics of your 4890's with 2x 8pin. As I never heard of any such card that has that (4890). My 4890's are 8-6pin and even my 4870X2 is 8-6pin.


----------



## motoray

19134 3DMarks


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motoray* 
19134 3DMarks

nice







what are your cards clocked at?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Care to post pics of your 4890's with 2x 8pin. As I never heard of any such card that has that (4890). My 4890's are 8-6pin and even my 4870X2 is 8-6pin.


here you go! Nothing special really..


----------



## hogans

QX6850 @ 4.1 Ghz. & Saphire 3870 X 2 @ 904/1098 = 21493 Points.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EntTheGod* 
nice







what are your cards clocked at?

Uhm im at work but off the top of my head i think 830core 2200shader 1200mem(i forgot mem i tihnk thats right) ? Im going to give it another run tonight with core at 880-900 and not sure on mem n whatnot yet.

well putting my core to 863 linked shader 1300mem went from 19134 to 19462. Any clues as to what i should change the most to get 20k score? What can i do to get my cpu score up?


----------



## motoray

FINALLY


----------



## jeffries7

Just been looking at some scores and someone scored 26k with a Q9650 and 2 4890s. Where as my rig with my 920 @ 4.2ghz and 2 GTX295s only score about 27k.

Does the GPU core speed really make that much off a difference? (1ghz compared to 650mhz)


----------



## Scott Mc

I get around 7333 with the CPU only scoring less than 1400.
Its around the same score no matter what the e7300 is clocked at 1.6ghz underclocked, 2.66ghz default or 3.4ghz with all energy saving options turned off in bios.









Anyone have any ideas why ?


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scott Mc*


I get around 7333 with the CPU only scoring less than 1400.
Its around the same score no matter what the e7300 is clocked at 1.6ghz underclocked, 2.66ghz default or 3.4ghz with all energy saving options turned off in bios.









Anyone have any ideas why ?


compare with similar hardware?
http://service.futuremark.com/search...ingsystem=-100


----------



## HondaGuy

ATI 9.8 here, works good, Phenom [email protected] Quad 3.9 [email protected] 2800 Sapphire HD4850 CF

3DMark Score *21005* 3DMarks 
*SM 2.0 Score 8390 
SM 3.0 Score 10175 
CPU Score 5465 * 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11748547


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


here you go! Nothing special really..




















That's 8-6pin not 8-8pin.


----------



## Asmola

Just testing my 24/7 settings. Going to break 22k later this evening.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


That's 8-6pin not 8-8pin.


no its not...

I have had 8-6pin before on my 4870x2, and this is 8-8pin! Trust me!
its maybe a little hard to see on the pic!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*


FINALLY










You still have some issues with your score, i have same cpu but i get 200points more than you with 200mhz lower speed with same nb.


----------



## motoray

I think my ram is the issue. It wont let me get very tight timings







. I need some ram that can handle tight timings with my cpu at 4ghz.


----------



## Asmola

What type HyperX's you have there?


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*


I think my ram is the issue. It wont let me get very tight timings







. I need some ram that can handle tight timings with my cpu at 4ghz.


lol you might have too many ram chips

that could actualy be slowing you down, try taking out 2 (i assume you have 4x 2g) that leaves you with 2x 2g and you MIGHT score better, and you might overclock better with tight timings







idk *** you would need 8g of ram for anyway lol unless your loading entire games into ram XD


----------



## motoray

O im sorry if forgot to change that. I am only running 4 gigs now i took out the other 4 when i realized the instability with high clocks on this new cpu.


----------



## Asmola

But still cant go 5-5-5-15 timigns with just 2blocks? Isn't those ment to work those latencys?


----------



## Russkiy




----------



## Bartmasta

15.7K is low for a GTX280. My friend got 19.5K with a core2duo at 4.25GHz so you should be getting at least 18k

Here's my run that I think I've posted before. I regret being lazy and not bothering with 790 core clock.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Does everyone buy 3dMark06 or just use the trial version over and over again?


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


Does everyone buy 3dMark06 or just use the trial version over and over again?


i use the trial







lol


----------



## hombredelassrtas

trial and just screencap. only one i think you may need to buy if u use it allot is vantage as you only get one. but most seem to use 06 to compare


----------



## motoray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
But still cant go 5-5-5-15 timigns with just 2blocks? Isn't those ment to work those latencys?

Thats correct.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
no its not...

I have had 8-6pin before on my 4870x2, and this is 8-8pin! Trust me!
its maybe a little hard to see on the pic!

Ok, whatever you say, I still say its an 8-6pin. Count the solder points yourself. Only card I know of that has 2x 8pins connection is the Asus Mars card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
Does everyone buy 3dMark06 or just use the trial version over and over again?

I got the program with my motherboard


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life*
no its not...

I have had 8-6pin before on my 4870x2, and this is 8-8pin! Trust me!
its maybe a little hard to see on the pic!

We can clearly see in the pic that those are [:::][::::] connectors. Which are a single 6-pin and a single 8-pin for each card. If your counting is correct then I guess you also have Quad-Fire right?


----------



## Asmola

I'm blind or those has one 8-pin and one 6-pin connectors, or is there 10-pin connectors? Cause i can easily see two "useless" pin's hanging there..


----------



## denmason

Here's my 1.35v, I used GPUTool_CTP1 to set both my cards. Here's a link:http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...Preview_1.html

Looks 6x8 to me....

















Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


6x8pin huh? lol

hope its 2x8







then you can flash it too black edition, and add 1.35v to that bios! That should give something


----------



## motoray




----------



## denmason

A little more tuning of the system and the score is getting better.


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*












4.1 and your cpu score is THAT low????? there is definately something screwed up o.o


----------



## motoray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntTheGod*


4.1 and your cpu score is THAT low????? there is definately something screwed up o.o


your telling me. IM so damn confused. Ganna try amd fusion and some stuff to see if i cant get this fixed.


----------



## Asmola

I did some benching and broke my aim 22k! And look my sweet GPU overclocks!


----------



## Crooksy

comment on the score not the desktop please.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*











comment on the score not the desktop please.


huh?


----------



## dan7777

17k with my setup lol oh well... in games max anything out including crysis with AA







GET 23K - 24K VANTAGE


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*











comment on the score not the desktop please.


nice desktop... i mean score XD lol your cpu score is a bit low but with a duel core ya cant complain


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*











comment on the score not the desktop please.


Very hard to focus on the score lol.


----------



## motoray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I did some benching and broke my aim 22k! And look my sweet GPU overclocks!










Nice dude. I dont know why your ram will hold those timings but mine wont.


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*


Nice dude. I dont know why your ram will hold those timings but mine wont.


just look at his cpu score







yours is obviously way too low... try putting another hard drive in for an xp install to bench, that way you dont screw up your vista install and you can see if its your hardware or your software causing the problems









Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


Very hard to focus on the score lol.


so true


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*











comment on the score not the desktop please.


good score, very nice girl^^


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my latest with 2 cards is 29xxx and im doing a tri fire run tomarrow. going for 30.5k or more, having issues with CPU oc.


----------



## whatsthatsmell




----------



## fortesquieu

How long does it take to run a test?


----------



## mudd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
How long does it take to run a test?









10 minutes?? plus you have a lot of pretty stuff to look at!


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mudd*


10 minutes?? plus you have a lot of pretty stuff to look at!


lol after the hundredth time it gets boring though







i only watch it if im worried my graphics cards will cause the test to crash cause i just pushed em farther lol
otherwise i just go make myself some food while it runs


----------



## jaded

My rig = incomplete, another 275 f or SLi was ordered , will be here in 3 days. Lots of modulations in process of case also, dremel also orderded. mugen 2 was also adjusted put 120mm fan on top of heatsink


----------



## br4d

3D06 23832 GTX285


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*











comment on the score not the desktop please.


Oh come on that's like when a girl has "Juicy" stamped on her shorts and gets ticked that she caught someone looking...Good score tho









EDIT:
Highest score I've gotten with single GPU was +20K w/ 4890 Toxic a while back ("leased" lol) on Vista....pic in thumb


----------



## raisethe3

Does this sound right?







I am not even sure...

See attachment and sig in my post.


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Does this sound right?







I am not even sure...

See attachment and sig in my post.


it looks about right to me







the older amd processors just die in benchmarks, so that cpu score is about right for your processor, and the sm2 and sm3 scores look about right also


----------



## raisethe3

Oh I see, so it depends on the processor right? Thanks for your reply.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntTheGod*


it looks about right to me







the older amd processors just die in benchmarks, so that cpu score is about right for your processor, and the sm2 and sm3 scores look about right also


----------



## bringonblink

god damn im so annoyed i get 19.5k lol, really wanna hit 20k, any tips?

cpu and gfx already oc'ed. does 06 like tight timings or more bandwith? my ram can do 5,5,5,15 1 t @ 1200. 6.6.6.18 1t @ 1333 or 7,7,7,20 1t at 1600, which ones the best for 06?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


god damn im so annoyed i get 19.5k lol, really wanna hit 20k, any tips?

cpu and gfx already oc'ed. does 06 like tight timings or more bandwith? my ram can do 5,5,5,15 1 t @ 1200. 6.6.6.18 1t @ 1333 or 7,7,7,20 1t at 1600, which ones the best for 06?


Drop a multi.


----------



## asherz

I got 11K, thats on stock as well... I went back because I'm getting a new GPU and MB soon...

How come my score seems to be pretty high and theres people with better rigs getting much lower scores than this?


----------



## bringonblink

your score seems about right :S

edit

maybe you're thinking of vantage?


----------



## asherz

Oh ok cool







It's just cus I saw people saying they got like 4k and stuff?

And also does everyone use the default settings? what happens if someone set the red to 1680x1050 or something? Wouldn't that affect the results.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asherz* 
Oh ok cool







It's just cus I saw people saying they got like 4k and stuff?

And also does everyone use the default settings? what happens if someone set the red to 1680x1050 or something? Wouldn't that affect the results.

looks right to me









everyone should use default, thats what we use when we set records at least! setting a higher res will of course affect the result!









but clock that E8400 up, and see an even better score


----------



## mattliston

I scored 1100 on stock clocks (2.0/450/532) and 1400 on OC'd clocks (2.2/500/600)

duper bad lol


----------



## go4life

lol








oc your cpu man, that will give you a pleasant boost


----------



## mattliston

Im on a retail board and stock VGA voltage, no can do boss. my setup sucks


----------



## Spooooon!!!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11815610

Don't usually bench a lot, more a meat and potatoes kinda gamer, I only care about in-game performance







so I have no clue if this is about right or not.

Too hot in my room for the 3.8 I usually run it at 24/7, ah well.
3.2 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11815450
and stock - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11752305

Everything look about right? Running my 4890 at 965/1125


----------



## hombredelassrtas

it doesn't save unless you are registered, need to screencap the page open and link the pic


----------



## hombredelassrtas

seems this will be the highest i get for now with the cpu at 4.06 (will up the cpu later). cant seem to squeeze any more out of the 2 cards before crashing. i maybe able to up up 2 more core and maybe 5 more ram but not enough to make a big enough dent to waste another run. I will however have a 3rd 1GB 9800GTX+ on the way soon and we'll see what happens then









3DMARK Score: 25480


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

30.3k. link in my sig


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


seems this will be the highest i get for now with the cpu at 4.06 (will up the cpu later). cant seem to squeeze any more out of the 2 cards before crashing. i maybe able to up up 2 more core and maybe 5 more ram but not enough to make a big enough dent to waste another run. I will however have a 3rd 1GB 9800GTX+ on the way soon and we'll see what happens then









3DMARK Score: 25480











You would probably see a large increase if you lowered your multiplier and raised your fsb. get it over 300 at least, should make a very large difference


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


You would probably see a large increase if you lowered your multiplier and raised your fsb. get it over 300 at least, should make a very large difference


Why?


----------



## mattliston

4 Ghz with a high multi and 4Ghz with a high fsb are 2 very different performance levels

check up on an overclocking guide, it will tell you why that is


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
4 Ghz with a high multi and 4Ghz with a high fsb are 2 very different performance levels

check up on an overclocking guide, it will tell you why that is

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...7-920-4-a.html
Can't find it on that guide and if guides I previously read and used for my overclock had it I would've known it.
please explain.
Seeing that the ram speed doesn't matter much with I7's I'm quite curious.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
it doesn't save unless you are registered, need to screencap the page open and link the pic

it shows up for me... but here it is


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
You would probably see a large increase if you lowered your multiplier and raised your fsb. get it over *300* at least, should make a very large difference

LOL
I just noticed the 300


----------



## hombredelassrtas

lol um 300??? i dont think anyone has ever gotten close to 300 (shoot even get to 250) on a i7 920 D0.

btw, my score went from 17k to 25 k with overclocking of the cpu and gpus under air so i'm rather happy with my tweaking







[cpu from 2.65 to 4.06 and gpus 750 (stock oc) to 802 and mem form 1000 to 1190]


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!* 
it shows up for me... but here it is

















nice!


----------



## mattliston

lol

21x 300= awesome clock hee heee

seriously, I just read in that link the stock fsb is 133 on the proc. if your running at nearly 200, well done

I didnt realize I7's were so different.

I guess the ultimate test, change ONLY the multiplier, drop it 3-4 slots and then run 3dmark again. does it change by a whole lot, or eveen at all?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

^^ hmm, i will try it when i get back in town on saturday. ill also try to get back to 4.0 with a lower multiplier and see what the difference is and report back


----------



## AmgMake

Did some benchmarking, [email protected] and gpus 700/1100. Damn CCC limits...
I got 17740 points (see pic)


----------



## gunzkevin1

Signature.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1*


Signature.


A good quad should get you over 16k







.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


lol

21x 300= awesome clock hee heee

seriously, I just read in that link the stock fsb is 133 on the proc. if your running at nearly 200, well done

I didnt realize I7's were so different.

I guess the ultimate test, change ONLY the multiplier, drop it 3-4 slots and then run 3dmark again. does it change by a whole lot, or eveen at all?


Gonna test that.
Be right back in less than 1 hour.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

nice then i can be lazy and just look at your results


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Gonna test that.
Be right back in less than 1 hour.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...13341E64C77CAE

This is with 3.8ghz
How I achieved it:
CPU Multiplier *19x*
Turbo disabled
Amount of cores: 4
Hyperthreading Enabled
QPI link multiplier x36
Uncore Frequency x13(2x mem muti +1)
*Base clock 200*
Ram multiplier x6 (1200 mhz)
Performance Enhance : Standard
Ram timings 7-7-7-24
Ram is running in triple channel.
LLC(Load Line Calibration) Enabled
CPU Vcore: 1.38750
QPI/VTT Voltage: 1.34
CPU PLL: 1.88
IOH Core: 1.200
ICH Core 1.100
rest of settings on auto.

Now to lower the multiplier to something low!

This is with 2.4 ghz
How I achieved it:
CPU Multiplier *12x*
Turbo disabled
Amount of cores: 4
Hyperthreading Enabled
QPI link multiplier x36
Uncore Frequency x13(2x mem muti +1)
*Base clock 200*
Ram multiplier x6 (1200 mhz)
Performance Enhance : Standard
Ram timings 7-7-7-24
Ram is running in triple channel.
LLC(Load Line Calibration) Enabled
CPU Vcore: 1.38750
QPI/VTT Voltage: 1.34
CPU PLL: 1.88
IOH Core: 1.200
ICH Core 1.100
rest of settings on auto.

Somehow I can't get a link other than:http://service.futuremark.com/home.action
Luckily I can offcourse take a screenshot and that is exactly what I did








Now to test a higher multiplier and a lower baseclock.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...BE44BB5FE0A962
This is with 2.413 ghz.
How I achieved it:
CPU Multiplier *19x*
Turbo disabled
Amount of cores: 4
Hyperthreading Enabled
QPI link multiplier x36
Uncore Frequency x13(2x mem muti +1)
*Base clock 127*
Ram multiplier x6 (762mhz)
Performance Enhance : Standard
Ram timings 7-7-7-24
Ram is running in triple channel.
LLC(Load Line Calibration) Enabled
CPU Vcore: 1.38750
QPI/VTT Voltage: 1.34
CPU PLL: 1.88
IOH Core: 1.200
ICH Core 1.100
rest of settings on auto.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
A good quad should get you over 16k







.

Yea I was thinking of upgrading but with all the new amd quads for dirt cheap... i was thinking of converting back. Even though I had to buy a new mobo to get my e7200, so I would need a new one for amd. When does it stop?


----------



## Inktfish

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post7048059

19x200 (3.8ghz)
12x200(2.4ghz)
19x127(2.413ghz)
It seems that the 13mhz(?) aren't favored but the 500mhz ram speed (and higher QPI/Uncore freq) is
Results however are minimalistic enough to go for highest clockspeed regarding of settings.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

well done. good results. i anticipated total clock speed (multi and bus) would be the final factor


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


well done. good results. i anticipated total clock speed (multi and bus) would be the final factor


Same here : p

Now I need to rob a bank to up the score








Going from 3.4ghz to 3.8ghz gave me around 1000 points.
Going from 750 mhz to 810 mhz and
900 mhz to 1010 mhz gave me around 1500 points AFAIK.
"Huge GPU bottleneck"


----------



## Oupavoc

Well here it is, my most recent bench


----------



## djohny24

awesome i7! here is my "little" PII 550 unlocked and oced to4x 3,9Ghz. 17.163 points


----------



## Inktfish

Nice clock/score! : P
(Deathwing background : P)
You might be able to overclock the core on that 4870 a bit more.
^^


----------



## djohny24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Nice clock/score! : P
(Deathwing background : P)
You might be able to overclock the core on that 4870 a bit more.
^^


yes! hehe a great art wallpaper ^^. I cant overclock more than this frequencies, its shows artifacts :S

Now i want to increase fsb al decreaser multi, maybe.... 225x17,5 or 18??? now my memory is 800Mhz 5-5-5-15... How much can i force my timmings at 900Mhz?

This night... beer, pizza and dual fan Noctua NH-u12 ready to get 4Ghz! ^^

See you soon. Saludos!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Well here it is, my most recent bench










very nice score! I see you have used a 4870x2 with the 4890's!
How much extra did you gain from the 4870x2?

cheers


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


very nice score! I see you have used a 4870x2 with the 4890's!
How much extra did you gain from the 4870x2?

cheers










Thanks mate, I was gunning for your 32K score







the 4870X2 did help but the thing was I had to downclock my 4890's to 800/950. I'm sure if I could get that 4870X2 to at least 900/975. I would have hit 32K


----------



## vinzend

Mine :

Triple Core


Quad Core (Unlocked)


I did absolutely nothing to my video card..
Was wondering how i validate this and put it under my sig..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Thanks mate, I was gunning for your 32K score







the 4870X2 did help but the thing was I had to downclock my 4890's to 800/950. I'm sure if I could get that 4870X2 to at least 900/975. I would have hit 32K

no problem







lol
ah thats a shame! but good luck on getting that 4870x2 to 900/975!

I have owned two 4870x2's, both from sapphire, and on the stock bios the first one did 800/1000 I think, and the other 780/980. With a modded Asus top bios with extra volt, the first one did 830/1020, and the second 820/1000 stable! This was also with watercooling on them! Don't think you can do much more than that sadly!

I did 860/1050mhz or something once, but that was only stable on the desktop


----------



## EntTheGod

one thing ya guys should remember is with the i7 and amd processors they favor tighter timings on ram rather than higher clock speeds on the ram







just a tip


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Thanks mate, I was gunning for your 32K score







the 4870X2 did help but the thing was I had to downclock my 4890's to 800/950. I'm sure if I could get that 4870X2 to at least 900/975. I would have hit 32K

off topic, I love your avatar


----------



## NrGx

I just got a 18,213. Good or bad? I've kind of been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
I just got a 18,213. Good or bad? I've kind of been out of the loop for a while.

not bad


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I just got a 18,213. Good or bad? I've kind of been out of the loop for a while.


I would say that is pretty good for your system! Oc your Q9550 up, since you had such a low vcore on it for 4ghz, you should get at least 4.2ghz with a good motherboard! and yours can do 500fsb stable, at least my old UD3P did!


----------



## Zippy476

Turned some windows programs, fire wall and anti virus off and jumped up 165 points.


----------



## daanielin

I can live with that on E6420 core an G60 graph card


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daanielin*











I can live with that on E6420 core an G60 graph card










the first 2 88gts cards were g80







if you have a newer 88gts the 512 ones, its g92, and thats a pretty good score for a duel core ^_^


----------



## Webrider

Meh... Looks kinda low. Wish my mobo would let me get more than 410fsb...


----------



## Beelzeboss




----------



## FtW 420

Last night got my best 06 run yet, 31410 with the tri sli 285s.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Will try for 25000 but not tonight


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Got it








10,047: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=330269

this just makes me LOL.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
this just makes me LOL.

Whats so funny...?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Whats so funny...?

back in the day we were busting ass for just 10k. that post is from like 2006


----------



## sgr215

Sig rig...


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
Sig rig...










not bad







though if you were running ddr2 800 at 4-4-4-12 insetad of ddr2 1066 at 5-5-5-15 then you would probably see a little more performance


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
back in the day we were busting ass for just 10k. that post is from like 2006

yeah haha..
and then it was 15k, 20k, 25k then 30k, and now I want 35k lol


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EntTheGod* 
not bad







though if you were running ddr2 800 at 4-4-4-12 insetad of ddr2 1066 at 5-5-5-15 then you would probably see a little more performance

Gave it a go and I actually dropped a few points but it's so little it's not really much of a change.


----------



## Sin100

First test just ran, 8578.
Seems low (sig rig), All the tests were steady but one, on one of the tests (that it tried to do a few times) I was getting 0-1fps..

3DMark06 doesnt seem like the best benchmarking software.


----------



## waqasr

20234, q6600 at 3.7ghz 4870 x2 as stock
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11905413


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 
20234, q6600 at 3.7ghz 4870 x2 as stock
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11905413

Holy crap. I did 20,271 with my sig rig!








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9152534

My CPU is just a touch higher, but you GPU's faster then mine.


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
First test just ran, 8578.
Seems low (sig rig), All the tests were steady but one, on one of the tests (that it tried to do a few times) I was getting 0-1fps..

3DMark06 doesnt seem like the best benchmarking software.

it looks spot on to me, the 0-1 fps test would be the cpu test, what it does is it trys to run your cpu as the gpu to test the performance of your cpu









the older amd processors like the one your running dont score well at all in 3dmark06, and your graphics card is a lower end model, so your score is actually looking about where it should be


----------



## Zippy476

Did a quick OC to 4.0 and 700 CC just to see what I could get. So close to that 1800 mark. My goal is to hit 20 with a 4.0+ OC and 260's in SLI OC'ed. Might even get after the Ram and tighten the timings. I want 20 but I think I want it with a 24x7 stable PC. I just don't know if it will be possible.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Threw my cousin's 4870 in with my x2 and got 28880 marks. Check the sig baby.


----------



## vicious_fishes

*anticipates 50k runs on 5800 series*


----------



## murat

My 3DMark06 score of my 20226th


----------



## The Viper

[email protected], GTX 280 at stock, finally got it over 20K=20,248
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11943993


----------



## paquitox

*3dmark score:* 14604

*CPU:* Q6600 @ 3.0Ghz
*Video Card:* BFG GTX260 core 216
*RAM:* 4gig Corsair Dominator @1066mhz


----------



## sp4wners

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11964166

3DMark 2006 Score: 21671
Intel Core i7 D0 @ 3.9GHz
MSI GTX260 Lightning
MSI Eclipse SLI
OCZ Reaper 3x1GB 1866MHz


----------



## x46nno

*3DMark Score* - 24670

CPU: i7-795 @ 4.14Ghz
Video Card: 2 x 295GTX Sli'd
RAM: 6gb Corsair Dominator @1600mhz


----------



## mattliston

nice


----------



## Adrienspawn

19203 on a GTX285









Very happy with that

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11968193


----------



## Hammerdin

finally broke 18k with my temps under control


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 




----------



## CL3P20

18,649- 3D'06, Q6600 + 8800GS SLI

16,503- 3D'06, Q6600 + 8800GS

21,226- 3D'06, E8400 + Xfired 4850's


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

<--- A Lot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
18,649- 3D'06, Q6600 + 8800GS SLI

16,503- 3D'06, Q6600 + 8800GS

21,226- 3D'06, E8400 + Xfired 4850's

that 4850 and dual core has to be a record or something damn.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

need to tweak abit to get over the 28k hump

3dMark06 - 27,914 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11998328

3x 1GB 9800GTX+'s, a 1GB 9800GT physx, I7 @ 4.3


----------



## Jay1ty0

GTX260 192 Cores










Good score?
I'm currently trying to break the 18K, but I cant overclock my Q6600 any further...









It is ROCK STABLE at 3.6, its more stable at 3.6 than at 3.2 LOOL.


----------



## videoman5

Soooo close to 20k.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


<--- A Lot

that 4850 and dual core has to be a record or something damn.


..didnt even make the top20..although I was close.







If I had my chiller up and running, I could have made top10 in all 3D Mark spots for certain...


----------



## Robilar

CPU at 4ghz (200x20)

RAM at 1600 Mhz (8-8-8-21)

Video cards running at stock

Using CAT 9.8's


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


CPU at 4ghz (200x20)

RAM at 1600 Mhz (8-8-8-21)

Video cards running at stock

Using CAT 9.8's


Nice score


----------



## sp4wners

My new score with single GTX260 Lightning. I'm sure I'll break 22k today

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12019860


----------



## skunksmash

Attachment 123641


----------



## iscariot

what piece of software do I need to open the 3D mark file that it saves? I'd like to post my results so I can get some opion from everyone as to whether or not the results are what I should expect based on my sig rig but its a file type that is not supported by the forum.. Any ideas?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

^^ most of us just do a screen cap when you hit view score online


----------



## Sheyster

Last run was 18,269. I lowered my FSB and upped the multi to 12x, so should score a lil better now since it's a 680i board.

Yep, time for new video card(s).


----------



## AgentJadeD

23499
with
2x BFG GTX 260OC Maxcore 55nm & 65nm SLI @ 648/1404/1134
i7 920 C0 @ 3.66 w/ turbo on
6GB OCZ DDR3 1600 Plat @ 1403 with 7-7-7-20 CR2
Windows 7 x64 Build 7600

Link 3DMark06


----------



## paquitox

New score today:

3dmark06 score: 15397

CPU: Q6600 OC @ 3.0Ghz
Video Card: BFG GTX260 core 216
RAM: 4gig Corsair Dominator @1066mhz


----------



## SlugForAButt

I'm happy with this score with my humble dual core & low ram.








As soon as Windows7 lands, I'll bang my other 4Gb ram in.

C2D e7500 (2.9Ghz) o'c @ 4.0Ghz
2Gb OCZ Reaper PC-8500
ATI 4870 790Mhz 1025Mhz


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


what piece of software do I need to open the 3D mark file that it saves? I'd like to post my results so I can get some opion from everyone as to whether or not the results are what I should expect based on my sig rig but its a file type that is not supported by the forum.. Any ideas?


 You just right-click on the 3D Mark window to get to the sub-menu that will allow you to enter a saved submission.


----------



## iscariot

Guys take a look at my sig rig and let me know if these scores look right.


----------



## sp4wners

This is 3DM 2006 thread not Vantage


----------



## iscariot

Sorry my mistake I will DL that and post insead


----------



## iscariot

Ok got the right one this time

CPU: i7 950 4Ghz
GPU: 4890 x 2 900 Mhz
RAM: 6GB 1600 Mhz OCZ


----------



## Wishmaker

3D Mark 06 Scores.


----------



## optiCal3

3dmark06 score. 3870's Crossfired


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


Ok got the right one this time

CPU: i7 950 4Ghz
GPU: 4890 x 2 900 Mhz
RAM: 6GB 1600 Mhz OCZ



Right on the money for 4ghz i7 and 4890's...


----------



## 70_Malibu




----------



## sp4wners

Finally broke 22k with single GTX260









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12067701

Core i7 920 4.05GHz
OCZ Reaper 3GB 1866MHz
GTX260 760/1160/1555MHz


----------



## 86ONE

18626


----------



## C.J.B.

20171 | GTX275 , AMD TWKR

http://i35.tinypic.com/294321l.jpg


----------



## sp4wners

22392 in 3DMark 2006









Core i7 920 @ 4.11GHz & GTX260 Lightning


----------



## Threefeet

New best:

24,172

Q9650 @ 4.365GHz
4870x2 @ 800/950

25k is so close...


----------



## melissaxcupcake

delete


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


New best:
24,172
Q9650 @ 4.365GHz
4870x2 @ 800/950
25k is so close...










once you get 25k you will want more. i got 28k then was like I NEED more. now im at 30k, i want 32k now lol


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


New best:

24,172

Q9650 @ 4.365GHz
4870x2 @ 800/950

25k is so close...










come on man, squeeze some more juice out of the proc and gxf card


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
once you get 25k you will want more. i got 28k then was like I NEED more. now im at 30k, i want 32k now lol

Heh yep I see that coming







Thing is I have to do it with zero money for possibly up to a year









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
come on man, squeeze some more juice out of the proc and gxf card









Can't OC my gfx card any more, crappy PSU can't handle it I'm afraid








As for the proc I don't know, thinking I might have hit the limit of the chip/board. I've been trying forever to stabilise it above 4.365









Was suicide-running earlier but couldn't even stabilise at 4.5 (after I tried for 5 lol) before chickening out









Watch this space


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Heh yep I see that coming







Thing is I have to do it with zero money for possibly up to a year









Can't OC my gfx card any more, crappy PSU can't handle it I'm afraid








As for the proc I don't know, thinking I might have hit the limit of the chip/board. I've been trying forever to stabilise it above 4.365









Was suicide-running earlier but couldn't even stabilise at 4.5 (after I tried for 5 lol) before chickening out









Watch this space









one Mhz fsb at a time


----------



## KEITHRH12

7985, yeah poopy, why? Too CPU intenstive?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
one Mhz fsb at a time









Pish! Patience is for the patients. (edit :: I realise this doesn't make sense btw, I just like saying it







)

Got her stable enough at 4.5 for a few clean runs, gfx @ 800/940, 24,662 points.... nearly there


----------



## mattliston

gfx card up 15 core might do the rest


----------



## mattliston

lil more memory clocking too!


----------



## FtW 420

My latest 3d06 runs with single 285 (25016)










& tri sli (31650)


----------



## Threefeet

24,811 with gfx @ 825/940, cpu @ 4.5









Going to scrape a few more MHz all round to get me over the finish line









FtW 420: nice scores


----------



## MarcosPWnsNubs

Got 28,500 with 920 @ 4.1 GHz CF HD4890s @ stock today


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarcosPWnsNubs* 
Got 28,500 with 920 @ 4.1 GHz CF HD4890s @ stock today









Nice









More more more


----------



## Kriztoffer

06 3D Mark score: 30740

CPU: Core i7 920 d0 stepping (ORB says 975 as always







) Running at 225x21.








MoBo: Classified 760
GPU: Dual 4890 Toxic
Mem: Dominator GT 2000Mhz 6GB


----------



## AgentJadeD

How many people have tried Win7 Build 7600? And compared it to vista?


----------



## vicious_fishes

xp gets the most, then 7, then vista.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AgentJadeD*


How many people have tried Win7 Build 7600? And compared it to vista?


my rig gets 2k lower in XP cause of the GPU limit. i have to use 7 or vista.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AgentJadeD*


How many people have tried Win7 Build 7600? And compared it to vista?


I'm using it on my UMPC and didn't benchmark it all, but it's definitely faster in normal use.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


xp gets the most, then 7, then vista.


I don't think so. I got the same score with Win 7 and Vista.


----------



## vicious_fishes

wow. updates must have really streamlined vista lately huh ?

nice.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


I don't think so. I got the same score with Win 7 and Vista.



That is odd. The W7 scale is greater than the Vista scale, thus, Vista numbers are smaller than W7 numbers. SSDs are also taken in account on W7 ....


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

windows 7 also dosent limit us to 2 GPUs like XP does. so its naturally faster.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
06 3D Mark score: 30740

CPU: Core i7 920 d0 stepping (ORB says 975 as always







) Running at 225x21.








MoBo: Classified 760
GPU: Dual 4890 Toxic
Mem: Dominator GT 2000Mhz 6GB

not to bad


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well this score is in a P5Q i have now a Rampage Formula with X48 then I will update the score for now i leave this one:

CPU E8400 @ 4800MHz 
Ati HD 5870 @ 920/1300
Score: 23016

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12114005


----------



## paquitox

Got a new score today, with a new cpu OC off course(Rig on sig): *16,652*


----------



## CatTech

After I finished my overclock earlier this year, I ran 3DMark06 and got 14053.


----------



## ntuason

I only get 20,000 with Crossfire 4890's and 3.5GHz Q6600.


----------



## FtW 420

I made it into hwbot hall of fame #5 spot for the gtx 285 single card with this one, 26333 points. 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12169863


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its normal that crossfire of 4890 are about 20 21K you need more CPU power there by the way try the new Ati drivers 9.10b RC7 on www.msi.com cheers


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Its normal that crossfire of 4890 are about 20 21K you need more CPU power there by the way try the new Ati drivers 9.10b RC7 on www.msi.com cheers

i get 28k with 2 4890s....


----------



## ntuason

That's because you have an i7 running at 4.2GHz. 3DMark06 is highly CPU dependent. But I'm sure everybody knows that already.


----------



## [CyGnus]

But you are in I7 920 not in Q6600 very big diference in CPU and Chip7. Cheers
Dorksterr not only CPU Dependent i have 4800MHz of Duo and just have 4400pts in CPU marker a Quad at 3800 have 5000 plus, 3DMark 06 loves cores and high MHz of course.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
But you are in I7 920 not in Q6600 very big diference in CPU and Chip7. Cheers
Dorksterr not only CPU Dependent i have 4800MHz of Duo and just have 4400pts in CPU marker a Quad at 3800 have 5000 plus, 3DMark 06 loves cores and high MHz of course.

true, but your still off by a few k, he could pull 24k with 2 easy. just takes tweaking.


----------



## [CyGnus]

24k i doubt that but never know its possible but not with that CPU 3Dmark 2006 does not give easy score like 2001SE does... In my Rig by going from 4.4 to 4.8GHz and 5870 Stock to 900/1300 just give me 1800pts in my old P5Q in this board I dint run it at full speed yet


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i get 28k with 2 4890s....

and I got 30k with two..
but that was with i7's bro!

I think his score sound about right for an untweaked setup with a q6600!


----------



## CL3P20

Just look at the Shader Mark scores, if you want to compare/judge the 06' scores... CPU scores should be irrelevant, unless people are tuning for the bench...you will never see consistent results with CPU scoring when comparing different architectures either! ...


----------



## vicious_fishes

20100 with the 5850 CCC maxxed out, 20400 with the 4850x2 CCC maxxed out.


----------



## Moparman

Here is my Best so far air cooling 22254 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12201928


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Alright, for a single GTX 285 is 18,874 pretty good in 3dmark06? Its running at 720/1584/1404 on stock with the cpu at 3.0ghz. I know i can do better on teh cpu but i have the stock cooler right now.


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu*


Alright, for a single GTX 285 is 18,874 pretty good in 3dmark06? Its running at 720/1584/1404 on stock with the cpu at 3.0ghz. I know i can do better on teh cpu but i have the stock cooler right now.


push your cpu higher and watch your score fly


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu*


Alright, for a single GTX 285 is 18,874 pretty good in 3dmark06? Its running at 720/1584/1404 on stock with the cpu at 3.0ghz. I know i can do better on teh cpu but i have the stock cooler right now.


I got 19.2K with a higher GPU clock (741) so seems right. Memory can't be pushed higher than 1323 though









That's @4ghz though, so your i7 rig will (donald) trump mine at the same clock.


----------



## Anth0789

My new results:








http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...0ADFA8229B3050

GPU has no OC at the moment.


----------



## Moparman

WOW i can get a little better with a Q6700 and 9800GTX+.


----------



## Anth0789

For some reason 3dmark06 does not like my GPU.


----------



## jezzer

That GTX 285 score seems OK. And yes with 2x 9800 GTX in SLI u will get around that score also.

I get around 20k with my 4890, but i got the same with my 3870's in CF. I still miss them btw..


----------



## Izvire




----------



## criminal

Mine


----------



## aznofazns




----------



## vinzend

My 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12321773


----------



## jezzer

Win7 x64, 1 x 4890

20378

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...7C22BB541E8705


----------



## dasnicholas

seem a little low?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dasnicholas*











seem a little low?


yes indeed.. because you didnt overclock it.. disable your C1E, EIST first
then oc it to 4ghz and u'll see the difference..


----------



## Moparman

Ok i just did a new run and got 22708 not bad.


----------



## jezzer

Going to get 22k soon with my single 4890.


----------



## dasnicholas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


yes indeed.. because you didnt overclock it.. disable your C1E, EIST first
then oc it to 4ghz and u'll see the difference..


stupid question...whats C1E and EIST?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dasnicholas*


stupid question...whats C1E and EIST?


Hi.









This may help.


----------



## JorgyBaby

I get a score of 18,334.

ORB


----------



## Arrowslinger

Mine after a bit of an overclock

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12380302


----------



## khaotic

How is 17,317 and superPI 1M in 18.6 secs. Just wondering if this is ok for my sig rig


----------



## Asmola

Some C3-testing. With 25c ambient.


----------



## jezzer

Nice nice

I'm feeling lucky today, gonna check if i can get it stable on +22k


----------



## CHEFFY!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12394607

Overclocking more tomorrow night to see if i can maybe hit 22k.


----------



## jezzer

Woaw. I think im beginning to reach my limit of a single 4890 card









What ya think? Can it do more?


----------



## thenailedone

First OC of my Q6600 finally (I am ashamed)... 3Dmark06 score of 13605 @3Ghz... but I think my memory needs major tweaking...


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


First OC of my Q6600 finally (I am ashamed)... 3Dmark06 score of 13605 @3Ghz... but I think my memory needs major tweaking...


imo seems about right for your rig


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


imo seems about right for your rig










Cool, thx







(secretly I would love to break 15000, just because







)


----------



## thenailedone

14577 with CPU @ 3.2Ghz... and GFX card overclock even more than its factory OC... GPU clock 730Mhz, Memory 1000Mhz, Shader 1825Mhz...

(Just spent 20 min getting my mobo's manual from the net to reset the CMOS after stuffing around with RAM timings... rather going to leave that be







)


----------



## Gabkicks

25334 - Core i7 920 @ 4034MHz - ATi HD 5850 1gb @ 900/1200

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12429271


----------



## Halos

18595 - E6300 @ 4578MHz - ATI HD3870x2 @ 925/1060

http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/774728_18595.JPG


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my latest is 30k, but i switched to nvidia again so shave about 10k off of that for now lol


----------



## The_Parrot

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10559081
18715
i was proud of that one

this was my best run lost like 1000 points on my swap to w7 still not sure why ha.

but got the new 5850 50 go in once i get my new pump in fun


----------



## Halos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Parrot*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10559081
18715
i was proud of that one

this was my best run lost like 1000 points on my swap to w7 still not sure why ha.

but got the new 5850 50 go in once i get my new pump in fun


Well, that score there..isnt much at all. HAve you Oced x2?


----------



## channelx99

Heres my two 3dmark 06 scores- I just upgraded from an 8800 GTS 512 to a 4890 HD and went from 11500 to 13000... not much of an increase. I guess the cpu is holding everything back?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12451975

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11419904


----------



## [email protected]'D

21,181 B50 x4 @ 3.876Ghz 5850 @ 900/1250


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *channelx99*


Heres my two 3dmark 06 scores- I just upgraded from an 8800 GTS 512 to a 4890 HD and went from 11500 to 13000... not much of an increase. I guess the cpu is holding everything back?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12451975

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11419904


Please take a minute to fill out your system specs in your User CP.

But yea, you have a great overclocking quad there. It's a huge waste to leave it at 2.4. 3dmark06 is very CPU-dependent, especially since the graphics are old in that test.


----------



## channelx99

I updated the info. Unless I get a new MB Dell locked out OC'ing in the bios. Im looking into doing the BSEL mod which will hopefully work ok and bring it up to 3.0ghz but I guess thats the highest it will go. I dont know if the stock heatsink and fan will ok to handle the mod though


----------



## vicious_fishes

20576, 5850 overclock got me 300 points more >.>


----------



## keenan

Single 5770


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


20576, 5850 overclock got me 300 points more >.>


nice to see you have got it past 775/1125


----------



## Forsaken1

Nice keenan.

Still working on it.

26721 3DMark06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12468238

Processor clock 4315 MHz
5850 977/1200


----------



## Rebellion88

Does 10604 3DMarks score sound right for my system? Also noticed during the cpu test I was getting 1fps, is that supposed to be like that?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebellion88* 
Does 10604 3DMarks score sound right for my system? Also noticed during the cpu test I was getting 1fps, is that supposed to be like that?

Yeah that sounds about right for your setup


----------



## Halos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebellion88* 
Does 10604 3DMarks score sound right for my system? Also noticed during the cpu test I was getting 1fps, is that supposed to be like that?

You should have CPU score about 2400 ?? And i think you should get at least 11k despite poor CPU


----------



## vicious_fishes

3dm is highly cpu dependant.


----------



## Rebellion88

My CPU score was about 2000, but going to overclock it a little further tonight to 3.2ghz and then try a little further if it will be kind to me and let me do so. I did think it was a little low for my cpu, I've only changed the multiplier and voltage slightly not the fsb or anything else. But then again most people her seem to be benching i7's or good old e8400 that overclock really well.


----------



## channelx99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *channelx99* 
Heres my two 3dmark 06 scores- I just upgraded from an 8800 GTS 512 to a 4890 HD and went from 11500 to 13000... not much of an increase. I guess the cpu is holding everything back?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12451975

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11419904

Did the bsel mod to unlock 3ghz and it jumped up 2300 points to 15300

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12483717


----------



## amd4200

13,500


----------



## Gabkicks

i scored 18k w/ an e8400 and 5850.
18,360 w. e8400 and 5850
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12249528


----------



## Foxx

20,760


----------



## ericld

This is what I have so far. After I go H2O and pump it up some I will be shooting for 22k. Might even flash the bios.


----------



## the_milk_man

is 17952 a good score for my computer?


----------



## Asmola

Searching memorysettings.. 23298


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


is 17952 a good score for my computer?



yeah, i scored 18k w/ a e8400 @ 3.8ghz and a 5850. so that's a good score.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


is 17952 a good score for my computer?



Yeah, seems ok, is that with physx on or off?


----------



## TimoLobo

Hey! I got ~3500 in 3dmark06 with my system, I thought it would score better, but that's all I got. Is that normal?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jezzer* 
Woaw. I think im beginning to reach my limit of a single 4890 card









What ya think? Can it do more?

that is about the limit of the card! Well done


----------



## sosikwitit

16,128 Alrightness


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TimoLobo* 
Hey! I got ~3500 in 3dmark06 with my system, I thought it would score better, but that's all I got. Is that normal?

Yeah, you're computer's not very powerful.

I only get ~5500 myself.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzer*


Woaw. I think im beginning to reach my limit of a single 4890 card









What ya think? Can it do more?











ok what the hell how is that possible with such a low cpu clock??


----------



## dopey

28542


----------



## douglash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dopey*


28542










can you not make the screenshot bigger plox?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
ok what the hell how is that possible with such a low cpu clock??

it was not at that clock when running tests I suppose, he has on C1E and intel speedstep, that downclocks the cpu when its idle, he was really running 505x8.5 = 4292mhz under load


----------



## mattliston

his gpu says 240 mhz also







lol


----------



## go4life

that is also downclocking when idle







all computers does this at standard


----------



## dopey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *douglash*


can you not make the screenshot bigger plox?


Sorry about that...Bigger:


----------



## go4life

man almost 29k with one card! buy a second 5870, and you will rape my 3x4890 score!
To bad your 920 sucks, mine did 4.4ghz at 1.26v, if you had my old you would really rape my score x)


----------



## NCspecV81

Until my pot gets here this is what I can show...

Phenom II 965 & HD5870










i7 920 & HD5870


----------



## go4life

man that 5870 is pure sex! If you oc that card to 1ghz+ you should easily get 30-31k!

EDIT: whats your specs on the intel machine? Looks like you got some nice ram there


----------



## zootielolo

i7 920
Ati Radeon HD 5850

Score: 27,867

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12625909


----------



## Jplaz

About 750 on this laptop. 
Super fast I know....


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zootielolo*


i7 920
Ati Radeon HD 5850

Score: 27,867

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12625909


nice score!

Man you got 3x 30" monitors? damn!


----------



## scorpion70707

3DMark06 : 17675
3DMark Vantage : 10337


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here is mine!! Still playing with it.









By cd69scorp at 2009-12-06


----------



## rpm666




----------



## hxcnero

here is mine. i positive my mobo is bottlenecking my cards.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12632630


----------



## lockhead

here is mine. not much of a score.


----------



## rambow70

18578 3DMark06 with some bad drivers lol ill redo it sometime with an overclocked cpu


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## vicious_fishes

when's the i7 going on dice for a 5ghz run ?


----------



## go4life

hey ncspec you got a compare link?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey ncspec you got a compare link?

I reran it and there's not much difference between 4x and 16x for 06. However in 03 it made a significant change! I attribute the additional points in 06 to the higher cpu score.










and the compare link to this run

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12652692

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
when's the i7 going on dice for a 5ghz run ?

I don't need dice for that =o)~


----------



## MRHANDS

Didn't really make an effort for a cpu oc


----------



## dizz

Is 11,418 a low score for my system? I used the default settings running a trial version of 3dmark06.


----------



## kcratos




----------



## elson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizz* 
Is 11,418 a low score for my system? I used the default settings running a trial version of 3dmark06.

Yes it is. Should be similar to guy below.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I reran it and there's not much difference between 4x and 16x for 06. However in 03 it made a significant change! I attribute the additional points in 06 to the higher cpu score.

and the compare link to this run

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12652692

I don't need dice for that =o)~


nice, wish I could afford to buy some 5870's and an i9^^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


Didn't really make an effort for a cpu oc


you should make an effort doing that, since 06 is very cpu dependent!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


Is 11,418 a low score for my system? I used the default settings running a trial version of 3dmark06.


yes that is low, first of all you are using vista, so you could often take away 1000 points from that to 7, second you maybe have a lot of stuff running in the background! So clean up and see how it goes


----------



## Tnlgg

14610 here.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
when's the i7 going on dice for a 5ghz run ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 

I don't need dice for that =o)~

I do.

Here's a single 5870 with i7 at 5 ghz.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12532673


----------



## mattliston

wow, [email protected] plus 5870=good combo!

definitely not cpu limited right there lol!


----------



## vicious_fishes

1.64v !

how much more does a 2nd 5870 give you ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's my score with my current rig:


----------



## skunksmash

here's my new one.......

pretty low







, but my Quad is only @ 3.6ghz & these drivers are crap.

Attachment 132782

hopefully the ''9.12'' drivers will boost me up a little more


----------



## ntuason

Wow! I would of thought you'd get more even at 3.6GHz with that 5970. I get the same score with my 3.6GHz Q6600 and Crossfire 4890's.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Wow! I would of thought you'd get more even at 3.6GHz with that 5970. I get the same score with my 3.6GHz Q6600 and Crossfire 4890's.

CFX 4890s out perform a stock 5970 in almost ALL benches anyway


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
CFX 4890s out perform a stock 5970 in almost ALL benches anyway









What? Wait wait wait. Isnt 5970 the one with two GPUs? Two 5870's in one? I cant see how Crossfire 4890s could take that on lol.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
What? Wait wait wait. Isnt 5970 the one with two GPUs? Two 5870's in one? I cant see how Crossfire 4890s could take that on lol.

CFX 5870s will wipe the floor with CFX 4890s, but the 5970 is a lot slower out of the box (due to power restrictions), once i raise the clocks to 850/1200 my scores will be a lot different.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
CFX 5870s will wipe the floor with CFX 4890s, but the 5970 is a lot slower out of the box (due to power restrictions), once i raise the clocks to 850/1200 my scores will be a lot different.









Oh that's interesting thanks for that info. which would you recommend, 2 5870 in Crossfire or 1 5970? Resolution @ 2560 x 1600? Is the 5970 10-15% more powerful than 2 5870 as the 4870 and 4870 X2 was?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Oh that's interesting thanks for that info. which would you recommend, 2 5870 in Crossfire or 1 5970? Resolution @ 2560 x 1600? Is the 5970 10-15% more powerful than 2 5870 as the 4870 and 4870 X2 was?

CFX 5870s & a 5970 with matching clocks deliver the same performance, so if this is the sort of power your looking for then the 5970 is the clear choice as it comes in a lot cheaper, but it needs a lot of tweaking to get there.

the 5870s perform great just as they are, but it is a DUAL CARD setup, it'll use more power, you far more likely to encounter compatibility crap & heat will be a real issue with the reference coolers.

but ive seen 1000/1200 on the 5970 by someone here & they pulled 31k in 3dmark, so its a great card.....


----------



## Ezygroove

Everything on default


----------



## Lytesson

18856 - When I had my video card oc'ed too. I get somewhere around 17k when it's stock.


----------



## dizz

15,055 on 3dmark06.

Recently I posted a much lower score (of 11k) and that was due to the fact that I ran 3dmark vantage and not 3dmark06.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ezygroove*




Everything on default


Clean up your OS, close all unnecessary programs and apps, overclock your q6600 to 3.6ghz or more and you should have a pretty nice score


----------



## Bullant

Heres my first run on new intel rig.


----------



## kyleax1

i7 860 @ 4.1ghz 
(1) 5970 @ 950/1100


----------



## CJRhoades

-sigh-
Only 5567.

Getting my 5770 in a week or two. Things will be different then =)


----------



## 21276

Quick bench to see how the new i7 rig performs and with stock clocks I got 17,749.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12688897


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm about ready to add some more cards! Fastest pull of the night for me on the i7 920

CPU - 4.901ghz Turbo and HT On 
NB - 4.668ghz
RAM - 1866mhz @ 7-8-7-20 1T
Crossfire 5870 - 1060/1300


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I'm about ready to add some more cards! Fastest pull of the night for me on the i7 920

CPU - 4.901ghz Turbo and HT On 
NB - 4.668ghz
RAM - 1866mhz @ 7-8-7-20 1T
Crossfire 5870 - 1060/1300











Very nice


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Heres my first run on new intel rig.


Nice score! But you don't need that much volt for 4.4ghz, my old D0 did that at 1.28v (but had a golden chip), so if you have a good chip you should come closer to 1.3-1.35v for that! Good luck with your new rig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I'm about ready to add some more cards! Fastest pull of the night for me on the i7 920

CPU - 4.901ghz Turbo and HT On 
NB - 4.668ghz
RAM - 1866mhz @ 7-8-7-20 1T
Crossfire 5870 - 1060/1300


man those cards are beasts! Wonder how the 5970 is compared to 5870 in 06!


----------



## sosikwitit

In my sig...furthest i could push it,good enough for now


----------



## go4life

what gpu you have now?


----------



## sosikwitit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


what gpu you have now?


lol GTX 260...does good


----------



## ToxicAdam

3DMark06:










3DMark Vantage:


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosikwitit* 
lol GTX 260...does good









me 2, its lame to go from 3x 4890's to gtx 260, but oh well it works...


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
me 2, its lame to go from 3x 4890's to gtx 260, but oh well it works...

not many people have 3 video cards in one machine, or even a 260, so not lame


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


not many people have 3 video cards in one machine, or even a 260, so not lame


this is also true, but I think my gtx 260 is lame lol


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


this is also true, but I think my gtx 260 is lame lol


then hand her over!!









or else feel the benchmark wrath of my 6600


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
3DMark06:










3DMark Vantage:











Not bad


----------



## Patch




----------



## mattliston

nice


----------



## StormX2

3D06 ScoreMy PC 18,634

This was Stock, Single GTX 275 and I believe stock CPU, possibly turbo running at 3.0ghz

I completely forgot


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


then hand her over!!









or else feel the benchmark wrath of my 6600










oh noes the wrath of the powerful 6600









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*












GIVE ME YOUR PLAYTHING<3


----------



## Rizzle




----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 


















nice stuff, im impressed


----------



## 21276

Finally got my i7 under water and immediately went 4.0ghz.

Broke 20k







!
*23,361*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12718944

EDIT: just noticed that the website says that my clock speed is only 3.818ghz, but even CPUz says 4.009ghz. Odd.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


EDIT: just noticed that the website says that my clock speed is only 3.818ghz, but even CPUz says 4.009ghz. Odd.


Futuremark orb site doesn't recognize turbo clocks.

Gratz and nice score.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 










A single 5970? Dude...


----------



## Bullant

Little bit more


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


Finally got my i7 under water and immediately went 4.0ghz.

Broke 20k







!
*23,361*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12718944

EDIT: just noticed that the website says that my clock speed is only 3.818ghz, but even CPUz says 4.009ghz. Odd.


nice score congrats








But if you change your apogee gt to gtz, you can probably gain up to 15c less on load, since the gt is not good at all on i7! My friend did it, and he got 12c less on load I think it was! or you can buy that HK v3, which will be even better









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


A single 5970? Dude...


its two cards







(it says crossfire enabled 2gpu's at the gpu-z)


----------



## gablain

Got 20590 with my setup. Does it seem right ? I'm sure i can do better, let's just overclock that cpu some more







. Say i got from 4,2 to 4,4 how much increase would that be ?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


its two cards







(it says crossfire enabled 2gpu's at the gpu-z)


One card with 2 GPU's = a single 5970.









It always says crossfire enabled with 2 gpu's, even if they are on a single card.


----------



## mxthunder

finally broke 20k with a single non physx GPU!!


----------



## psi_guy

just ran 3dmark06 for the first time last night with my oc and got this:










i am pretty satisfied since i have big upgrades in the works.


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
finally broke 20k with a single non physx GPU!!









That's an impressive score with your rig. Running roughly the same clocks on my 4890 I only get 150 or so points higher than you. Please note I have a Q9650 at 4.2GHz as well. So good work there!


----------



## richardbb85

pretty nice scores


----------



## purduepilot

Just got 14711 with my system...

Edit: Added a 120mm fan to my side panel to blow on the GPU. Now scored 15024.


----------



## mortur

right result ???
3Dmark06


----------



## tehmaggot

I just ran 06 again, and I got 26,822. I really want to break 30k with two 4890s. Compare link, here.

Edit: 3Dmark06 is detecting my clocks wrong







CPU is at 4.2Ghz, and both 4890s are at 950/1050.


----------



## xquisit




----------



## Zippy476

Still cant break 20k. I have 2 260 216's at 700/1500/1100 and my e8400 at 4.0.


----------



## calebchosen

My Score
Graphic: 9300
Cpu: 25100

LOL


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calebchosen*


My Score
Graphic: 9300
Cpu: 25100

LOL


Are you sure that isn't Vantage? That's an awfully high CPU score for 06.


----------



## Traeumt

First test after i set up the sig rig (higher vcore,mnemory clock 1300)


















With low vcore and 1200 memory clock (i dont know why i ve set the memory to 1200 instead of 1300







)


----------



## go4life

now push that 920 to 4.5ghz+ and see some damn nice scores


----------



## Traeumt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


now push that 920 to 4.5ghz+ and see some damn nice scores










just scored @4.2 will try 4.4 + with better rams arriving tomorrow


----------



## Prong

With Q9400 @3.44Ghz and a single 512MB 4870 @ 800/950.


----------



## Asmola

Some 5770CF testing 960/1350..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Traeumt* 
just scored @4.2 will try 4.4 + with better rams arriving tomorrow









very nice!









Also, when you benchmark, set the fan on the gpu fan to 100% and overclock it as much as you can (1ghz+?), along with an impressive cpu oc^^

have fun


----------



## Traeumt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


very nice!









Also, when you benchmark, set the fan on the gpu fan to 100% and overclock it as much as you can (1ghz+?), along with an impressive cpu oc^^

have fun











i am setting the gpu fan to %120 since 2004







thx for advice mate will post results again


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traeumt*


i am setting the gpu fan to %120 since 2004







thx for advice mate will post results again










lol thats a good man








cant wait^^


----------



## Bartmasta

damn asmola, very nice run!

I will be getting 5770 CF, and even if I overclock to 1025 or so, I won't be able to get a score like yours because I've only got 3 cores


----------



## Cryarch

Hey guys, im running the basic demo of 3dmark06, is my score okay for my system?

3DMark Score
19792 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score
7172

SM 3.0 Score
10791

CPU Score
4736


----------



## go4life

hey cryarch!

Yes I would say that is right, 06 is very cpu dependent, so the higher overclock the better!


----------



## Bartmasta

i will hopefully bench today so expect a score


----------



## Cryarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey cryarch!

Yes I would say that is right, 06 is very cpu dependent, so the higher overclock the better!









Thanks for the reply!

Cool, i'll try my luck with vantage later today


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryarch*


Hey guys, im running the basic demo of 3dmark06, is my score okay for my system?

3DMark Score
19792 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score
7172

SM 3.0 Score
10791

CPU Score
4736


IMO that seems very low for a 955/5970,
I scored 21K with my old 5850 and x4 B50


----------



## Wishmaker

That score is not very good. You must have a problem with the system







. That CPU is holding back the graphics card. You won't take advantage of what you paid if you don't but in there a better CPU. My XFX HD4890s can't score better than your 5970 BE card.


----------



## Cryarch

Right.. so is that a problem with my CPU? My motherboard maybe?

Im confused.. my build is just a modified MESH computer i bought back in august.

Remember im only running 3DMARK06 Basic(free demo) would that cause issues?

I'll run vantage as soon as possible and post my results.


----------



## Bartmasta

your problem is that it's 3.2 GHz and not 4


----------



## Cryarch

Aha, okay. I'll work on overclocking it over the next few days









Here is an image from the Heaven Benchmark:


----------



## Bartmasta

vista takes forever to install


----------



## tehmaggot

I need to figure out why my CPU scores in 06 are so low


----------



## Bartmasta

vista is terrible I regret spending $1 on the disc and 1 hour of my time installing it


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
vista is terrible I regret spending $1 on the disc and 1 hour of my time installing it


vista is perfectly fine if you take the time to update it and throw a few minutes worth of tweaks at it


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


vista is terrible I regret spending $1 on the disc and 1 hour of my time installing it



there's nothing wrong with vista as long as you have the resources to keep her happy....


----------



## Bartmasta

xp cpu score = 4600

vista cpu score = 4200

I had used tweaks like classic look, closing applications (amd fusion) and so on

I might try 7 tomorrow


----------



## Wishmaker

Had another go at 06 ... gotta bypass that 1 GHz CCC limit


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


xp cpu score = 4600

vista cpu score = 4200

I had used tweaks like classic look, closing applications (amd fusion) and so on

I might try 7 tomorrow



well i wouldn't of bothered if you were installing it on your sig rig....??, 2GB.... vista would of swallowed that & spat it out.

3GB was the minimum you could use with vista, the speed & quality didn't matter only the quantity..

windows 7 caches far less than vista but its still just as responsive, so its better in that respect...


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


xp cpu score = 4600

vista cpu score = 4200

I had used tweaks like classic look, closing applications (amd fusion) and so on

I might try 7 tomorrow



in my book, tweaks are changing default settings

going for the classic look and such, meh, they help only a small amount. maybe running game booster prior to benchmarks would help the ebst, its a great program for leaning out the processes running

you can do NTFS tweaks, filesystem tweaks, and take a quality hit, but get a large bench gain by going to 16 bit versus 24 or 32 bt color depth

the more tweaks you do, the better in comparison to each oeprating system. remember that vista was made primarily for eye candy and testing new technology, if you can even call it that lol

by bringing it to a nearly bare setup, it lets you test teh true core of itself

sorry if I got to rambling on lol, Im kinda bored right now


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


well i wouldn't of bothered if you were installing it on your sig rig....??, 2GB.... vista would of swallowed that & spat it out.

3GB was the minimum you could use with vista, the speed & quality didn't matter only the quantity..

windows 7 caches far less than vista but its still just as responsive, so its better in that respect...











you can make vista run exactly like windows 7. in a lot of benchmarking sites comparing xp, vista, and 7, vista and 7 scored 0-5% of each otehr in ALL the tests.

just needs tweaks lol

Id for once like microsooft to release an operating system that didnt require tweaks to run smooth and fast. aybe do a system scan, to test for certain abilities and physical properties, then benchmark, and then finally calculate the optimized settings after throwing some quesitons like if teh computer is for a server, gaming, office apps, etc...

if some 3rd party makes a program that automatically does this, they are/will rake in millions


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


you can make vista run exactly like windows 7. in a lot of benchmarking sites comparing xp, vista, and 7, vista and 7 scored 0-5% of each otehr in ALL the tests.

just needs tweaks lol

Id for once like microsooft to release an operating system that didnt require tweaks to run smooth and fast. aybe do a system scan, to test for certain abilities and physical properties, then benchmark, and then finally calculate the optimized settings after throwing some quesitons like if teh computer is for a server, gaming, office apps, etc...

if some 3rd party makes a program that automatically does this, they are/will rake in millions











Windows runs on how many different types of hardware? Apple has it easy ... tweak Leopard to for X hardware. Microsoft needs to tweak for X^n. How can they optimise the OS for every machine out there?


----------



## Bartmasta

I still doubt that vista with tweaks is going to be better than xp / 7 with tweaks


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
Windows runs on how many different types of hardware? Apple has it easy ... tweak Leopard to for X hardware. Microsoft needs to tweak for X^n. How can they optimise the OS for every machine out there?









you missed the alst part of my post

they needa program to help the operating system figure out what will work best

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I still doubt that vista with tweaks is going to be better than xp / 7 with tweaks

dude, look it up. vista and win7 perform nearly identical when the settings and tweaks are similar.

google xp vista 7 and you will find several comparisons in both hardware and software performance

in most cases xp beats them, but in almost all cases vista and 7 perform next to each other


----------



## NCspecV81

Phenom II 965, Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5, and Crossfire 5870's.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Intel i5-750 @ 4.0ghz, 2x crossfired 5770s
3dmark score 25,144
does that look normal?


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## Patch

That's good stuff NCspec


----------



## mattliston

phenom on 6ghz

whats the score on your 24/7 clock? still around 30k?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
phenom on 6ghz

whats the score on your 24/7 clock? still around 30k?


my 24/7 3dmark06


----------



## calebchosen

score: 16147


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
my 24/7 3dmark06


on the phenom please


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


on the phenom please



I don't have anything to provide on that. The setup is currently thawing out right now.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*













Nice... You have that AMD scoring better than many can do with i7.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Nice... You have that AMD scoring better than many can do with i7.

well he have 6.1ghz for 8478 cpu score, while with my 920 D0 I did 4.7ghz for 8k, so its good to be AMD, but still a little behind


----------



## PCCstudent

Single 275 13429, I will run it again and get a screen shot. Bumped everything a bit and it did get better. Am I running the correct 3D test? I am running 3DVantage


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


well he have 6.1ghz for 8478 cpu score, while with my 920 D0 I did 4.7ghz for 8k, so its good to be AMD, but still a little behind










That's why I said better than many, you & I (& others) have run it at 4.6 & 4.7, but many just can't bench at those speeds.
Speaking of which, ran 06 last night & finally got a 9000 cpu score for the first time at 4.7 Ghz w/ HT on.


----------



## NCspecV81

you guys are comparing cpu scores from xp to win7/vista. Drastic difference in cpu points between the two os'es at the same speeds.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


you guys are comparing cpu scores from xp to win7/vista. Drastic difference in cpu points between the two os'es at the same speeds.


You're right, I missed that. Just looking through my screenies & win 7 scores almost 900 points lower than xp on the cpu at the same clocks.


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Does this seem about right for my sig rig with just a slight gpu o'c.


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Had another go at 06 ... gotta bypass that 1 GHz CCC limit


























How the hell do you keep your temps so low with your volts so high?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quick testing of my ATI 5870.

Setup:
Core i7 920 @ 4.6 Ghz Cooled by Thermalright TRUE w/3k Kaze
Dominator GT 6GB 7-7-7-20 @ 1600mhz
EVGA Classified E760
PowerColor 5870 w/Asus BIOS. Running at 1100/1300 Stock cooler 1.35v...
*
Score: 29076*


----------



## Moparman

Ok dont laugh at this too much. But i get 6084 with a GTX295.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12858040


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


Ok dont laugh at this too much. But i get 6084 with a GTX295.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12858040



thats what you get for using a pentium 4 lol








j/k


----------



## marsey99

if you google bottle neck you get a picture of his rig









dude have you worked out if it was your mobo or cpu that was your issue?


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


if you google bottle neck you get a picture of his rig









dude have you worked out if it was your mobo or cpu that was your issue?












did you click the link? look at his cpu and your answer might make you laugh


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*











did you click the link? look at his cpu and your answer might make you laugh


yea







i have been following another thread about his crashes and how he put a p4 in to save his quad going pop









i still wanna see this [email protected] me


----------



## Moparman

AGAIN I cant use my Q9550 cause it wont run with 400MHZ ram. new ram is not here yet.

Its funny i only have DDR2 400MHZ ram right now and can only use my P4 550. My poor Q9550 is sitting here wishing it was in there at 4GHZ.
But its still funny. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12858040


----------



## mattliston

I didnt know they made 400 DDR2, I thought it was started at 533 and went to 1066??


----------



## Moparman

No look it up its Pc2 3200.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moparman* 
No look it up its Pc2 3200.

wow! So why not just buy some corsair pc6400 4-4-4-12? they are cheap as hell these days, then you can use your q9550 again and let that gtx295 unleash its rage


----------



## pcnazz

3dmark06 24380 Analysis


----------



## masonkian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


No look it up its Pc2 3200.


lol this is funny


----------



## gurusan




----------



## L D4WG

This is most likely a stupid question but im new so ill ask, Do you guys all run these benchmarking tests on the highest possible setting so your all the same? or do you find what ever settings runs best on your individual computers?


----------



## Patch

The benchmark is generally run on the default settings so we can compare different rigs to the same standard.

But if you are not using the free trial version you can certainly change the settings for various tests.


----------



## L D4WG

Ok Yep I understand now, I have been downloading a few of the 3dmark tests, and in the 2001Se you can change settings, but now Ive realized that in the newer ones you cant change any settings unless you buy it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I got 17273 with a stock i5 and Crossfire 5870 (900 core, stock mem).

Seems a little low? Is it ok?


----------



## Patch

Huge CPU bottleneck at stock clocks. Overclocking that CPU will give you massive improvement.


----------



## vicious_fishes

is it an i5 750 ?

crank that baby up to 4ghz and see 25,000


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Ok thanks. I got 21k @ 3.3GHz. 4GHz isn't fully stable yet.


----------



## royalmarine

hi guys, im new to here.

bought a small upgrade for my pc.

current specs are now:
qx6700 @ 3.4ghz with v8 cooler
temps idle 10oC and max 30oC under load.
5770 stock cooler
950core 1300memory
temps on gpu are 20oC idle and max of 60oC under long load.
8800gt 512mb duorb cooler (physx card)
stock speeds
8gb ram p5q deluxe motherboard
800d case.

im getting 16783 on a full 3dmark06 run with default settings.
whats my bottleneck and what can i do to improve it?

thanks!
http://g.imagehost.org/view/0158/3dmark06


----------



## vicious_fishes

the cpu. 30 degrees load doesn't sound right.

Q6700's should hit 3.6 without breaking a sweat, 4.0 if you're adventurous.

set your tjmax as 100 to get a worst case scenario of your temperatures.


----------



## royalmarine

i would have thought 30degrees under load would be very decent temps @ 3.4ghz

anyway ive tried to go to 3.6 but no matter what settings i use, windows locks up after about 5 mins of testing.

ive increased the cpu volts and even the nb volts but no joy.


----------



## bobbyt2012

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
CPU/Clocks: AMD Phenom II x4 940BE @ 3816Mhz 1.5v
HT: 2008.7Mhz
NB:
Graphics Card & Core/Memory/Shader Clocks: XFX Radeon HD4890xt 985Mhz Core, 1100Mhz Memory
Memory&Clocks: G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK @ 1066Mhz
SM 2.0 Score: 7,330
SM 3.0 Score: 8,727
CPU Score: 5,189
3DMark Score: 18, 549

Can anyone suggest where I can do some more tweaking to get a higher score? I don't know how high I can take my HT and NB because I've never messed around with them. I have tried taking my CPU to 1.55v and 3.9Ghz, but it is too unstable to get to the test. I have also tried going above 985Mhz CPU core, but it artifacts and the display drivers fail momentarily.


----------



## RX7-2nr

13157

everything completely stock for now


----------



## Frosty88

I'll post pics when I get home but I get 17200 with my sig rig







. Without the CPU or GPU overclocked I get about ~15200.


----------



## StretchNuts

16409

Q6600 @ 3.0GHz
2GB DDR2 @ 667MHz
2 x ECS GTS 250's in SLI

But I think something isnt working right cause my score seems a little low?


----------



## Russtynailz

I would say ... wit my limited knowledge that you have a normal score. the CPU would be what is keeping you out of the 20k range.


----------



## StretchNuts

I was affraid of that. I have tried to go higher but I just cant seem to get it stable.


----------



## vicious_fishes

without doubt yes, it's the cpu.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

This is with the GPUs at 900 core.


----------



## vicious_fishes

crossfire 5870 + i5 750 at 4ghz gets 26k, nice.


----------



## bigsentry

Sig rig: 28415

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...4052EA0C77A2D5

GPU @ stock clocks


----------



## Arghness

9500 3dmarks.

I think I might have gotten 7000something stock.


----------



## StretchNuts

Was deffinately my CPU holding me back.
Ran a Bench at 3.6GHz and got 18681


----------



## MinneapolisMangler

23343 with a 5970 @ stock clocks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12909715


----------



## bobbyt2012

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


Ok dont laugh at this too much. But i get 6084 with a GTX295.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12858040


Why would you buy a GTX295 just to be bottlenecked by a Pentium 4?


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14 is my 3dmark 06 score. Not bad for a crappy air cooled rig lol.


----------



## 4.54billionyears




----------



## Flux




----------



## benjy911

Sig rig:

3DMark Score
14963 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score
5676

SM 3.0 Score
5748

CPU Score
8211


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benjy911*


Sig rig:

3DMark Score
14963 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score
5676

SM 3.0 Score
5748

CPU Score
8211


keyboard F-lock off then print screen is next to F12. open windows paint and click paste then save.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


keyboard F-lock off then print screen is next to F12. open windows paint and click paste then save.



Using the snipping tool is much speedier and easier. Since you are on windows 7.


----------



## theo.gr

Count me in guys
*20k*
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_20565_marks


----------



## benjy911

Haven't got any pics of the results I posted because I didn't take any and can't do one again till I get home (stuck at college atm)

Here are some pics off another thread when I got 14851 marks:

3DMark Score
14851 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score
5589

SM 3.0 Score
5737

CPU Score
8226



















The CPU marks seem very high as mentioned in another thread, any ideas why? Physx was off.


----------



## Patch

My best single 5870 so far.










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12987350


----------



## Bazzar

I think my score is low for my PC but im not shure, what do you guys think?


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazzar* 
I think my score is low for my PC but im not shure, what do you guys think?

It is a good score. I get just barely over that with my Quad at 3.6GHz and my SLI setup.


----------



## benjy911

What does you get for your CPU score StretchNuts?


----------



## StretchNuts

I cant remember, let me run it real quick and we will see.

Edit: CPU Score was 5659


----------



## benjy911

hmm - do you have any ideas why mine is getting 8226 and it is only at 3.2?


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benjy911* 
hmm - do you have any ideas why mine is getting 8226 and it is only at 3.2?

Not a clue, but I wish Mine was hitting that


----------



## to_the_zenith

GPU o/c'd @ 670/1440/1242; CPU E8400 @ 3.6Ghz; 
3DMark Score 16161
SM 2.0 Score 7503
SM 3.0 Score 8000
CPU Score 3330


----------



## muledeer

Woo Hoo, finally broke 20000 with my 5770









http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

oc'd 1066/1450


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benjy911*


hmm - do you have any ideas why mine is getting 8226 and it is only at 3.2?


DAMN!
I got that with a i7 920 @ 4.7ghz!
Also, with my old q6600 I got about 5200 at 3.68ghz!
You even have W7, so you should get like 4000 maybe? not 8000 x)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
DAMN!
I got that with a i7 920 @ 4.7ghz!
Also, with my old q6600 I got about 5200 at 3.68ghz!
You even have W7, so you should get like 4000 maybe? not 8000 x)

You were running the i7 with HT off? Lower clocks with HT on will give a better cpu score in 06.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
You were running the i7 with HT off? Lower clocks with HT on will give a better cpu score in 06.

That was with HT on









EDIT: I could have gotten more if I tweaked the OS, but I didn't care to do it at the time.


----------



## GRABibus




----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

My 3DMark06 :

22506 pts









SM2.0 Score = 9107
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9828
CPU Score = 7042

CPU INTEL Core 2 Quad [email protected],2GHz
ASUS [email protected](648 stock)/1584(1476 stock)/1431(1242 stock)
RAM OCZ INTEL Extreme Edition [email protected] 2x2GB 7-7-7-24 1N
Drivers NVIDIA GeForce v195.62 WHQL
OS Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3

bye


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
That was with HT on









EDIT: I could have gotten more if I tweaked the OS, but I didn't care to do it at the time.


You were probably barely stable enough to pass the cpu tests, I've run 3d06 @ 4.68 Ghz HT off for 8200 cpu score, at 4.5 Ghz with HT on I get around 8700 cpu score.

GRABibus, nice score for that hardware.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You were probably barely stable enough to pass the cpu tests, I've run 3d06 @ 4.68 Ghz HT off for 8200 cpu score, at 4.5 Ghz with HT on I get around 8700 cpu score.

GRABibus, nice score for that hardware.


Are you kidding me? It was rock solid! I even gamed 2hours later at that settings lol..

I could have gone further, but my Rampage II Extreme couldn't do more than 224x21, so that was max. What vcore did you do 4.68ghz at? I needed 1.44v for 4.7ghz at least.

EDIT: I also forgot to mention, this was on Win7 build 7100, so that could have affected the results too..


----------



## Bartmasta

5770 CF stock and no tweaks at all


----------



## Unknownm

Even though 3dmark06 is old and loose I will still post my results

Single card overclocked










*Crossfire with 512MB/1GB* cards* stock*!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You were probably barely stable enough to pass the cpu tests, I've run 3d06 @ 4.68 Ghz HT off for 8200 cpu score, at 4.5 Ghz with HT on I get around 8700 cpu score.

GRABibus, nice score for that hardware.



I made a nice score maybe because I have a nice hardware ....









Bye


----------



## raisethe3

Damn...I am jealous of everyone's score. Hehehe, well here's a new score for 2010. Quite an improvement from my previous score which was only 9231.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRABibus*


I made a nice score maybe because I have a nice hardware ....









Bye










When I said 'that hardware' it was a compliment, I compared your score on hwbot to this guy who got around the same score
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...85_22523_marks
but with a core 17 at 4.3Ghz with HT on & his cards clocked a bit more

Here is my latest single 285 score, I will do better yet...


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You were probably barely stable enough to pass the cpu tests, I've run 3d06 @ 4.68 Ghz HT off for 8200 cpu score, at 4.5 Ghz with HT on I get around 8700 cpu score.

GRABibus, nice score for that hardware.


you are quoting your xp scores. XP cpu scores =/= win7/vista scores.


----------



## candy_van

Just did a quick run last night...can't wait till I start messing with this 5870 and really push it









25,194K


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


When I said 'that hardware' it was a compliment, I compared your score on hwbot to this guy who got around the same score
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...85_22523_marks
but with a core 17 at 4.3Ghz with HT on & his cards clocked a bit more

Maybe this guy didn't close enough process to perform his benchmark...

Here is my latest single 285 score, I will do better yet...










Yes, I think you can do better...You should be more closed to 27000 with this GPU clock and this 4,5GHz CPU !


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


you are quoting your xp scores. XP cpu scores =/= win7/vista scores.


I need to look more closely before I comment, you've pointed this out to me before & I still make the same mistake. Good eye man...


----------



## mayhem-pc

I given her all she's got captain !


----------



## Baconslayer09

My CPU is slowing me down here a bit.


----------



## pcnazz

One Asus EAH5970 using 24?7 100% stable clocks , 31167 .


----------



## MRHANDS

5770 @ 1030/1300

Only 2000 less points than CF'd 4830s


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

my update with new 196.21 WHQL :

22516 pts









SM2.0 Score = 9115
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9824
CPU Score = 7051

CPU INTEL Core 2 Quad [email protected],2GHz (9x467)
GPU ASUS GeForce [email protected](Stock 648)/1584(Stock 1476)/1431(Stock 1242)
RAM OCZ Intel Extreme Edition [email protected] 7-7-7-24 1N
Graphics Drivers GeForce v196.21 WHQL
OS MICROSOFT Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3

Bye


----------



## Flux

Should be getting better scores given my sig rig.


----------



## WIGILOCO

17055 3Dmarks, normal with my rig?









CPU Score was something like 4780


----------



## go4life

sounds about right for both flux and you wigiloco!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Should be getting better scores given my sig rig.











is that crossfire?


----------



## 21276

27,282










Anyone think that should be a bit higher? Having an i7 at 4.0ghz and crossfired 5850's..


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


27,282










Anyone think that should be a bit higher? Having an i7 at 4.0ghz and crossfired 5850's..


Nice score dude


----------



## GeforceGTS

Was messing around the other day and got this, notice the low clocks on my 8800's







for some reason I can't overclock them at all with SLI enabled.


----------



## Asmola




----------



## Typhoeus




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Was messing around the other day and got this, notice the low clocks on my 8800's







for some reason I can't overclock them at all with SLI enabled.











Had the same problem with my 8800gt's, only they wouldnt overclock when it was alone either... 
Sell your cards and get something else, you won't regret it


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Had the same problem with my 8800gt's, only they wouldnt overclock when it was alone either... 
Sell your cards and get something else, you won't regret it










What program were you using to overclock them? Did you try rivatuner?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


What program were you using to overclock them? Did you try rivatuner?


I tried about every program that is..
I also tried to flash them with a overclocked bios, that ended up with a lot of colors and glitches, so I had to revert it back again...


----------



## Bartmasta

FEEL THE BURN


----------



## Tank

Hmm, I think this sucks compared to everyone else...what can I do to increase my score?


----------



## Bartmasta

better gfx card


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


better gfx card


I resent that









j/k Bart, pretty good score for a single new generation lower end card though IMO


----------



## Tank

i just realized my clocks were not my normal overclock settings when i tested. gonna try again but not until the foldathon is ovber.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Had the same problem with my 8800gt's, only they wouldnt overclock when it was alone either... 
Sell your cards and get something else, you won't regret it










They overclock fine on their own..









I've actualy had a couple of GTX 260's and a GTX 275, picked these up cheap to hold me over untill fermi comes and hopefully the 5850's will have dropped in price a little by then, one is desinted for a HTPC and the other for physx


----------



## gablain

does 21236 seem fair for my system ?


----------



## Typhoeus




----------



## gablain

Lolz I saw that porn folder


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


Lolz I saw that porn folder


orly










http://tinyurl.com/ykugj65


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## vicious_fishes

wow ncspec, nice !

what's your all time highest ? love to see you crack 40k


----------



## Tank

am I seeing that right? [email protected]? what kind of cooling are you using?


----------



## vicious_fishes

liquid nitrogen.


----------



## MRHANDS

My first day with my new gear


----------



## Brian_

1st is without overclock 2nd is when overclocked


----------



## NCspecV81

I WIN! This run literally took...HOURS!


----------



## el gappo

You timings are better than on your for real run


----------



## Riou

@NCSpec: How do you get your CPU multiplier down to 0.5? I thought 4 was the lowest on Ph.II.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


@NCSpec: How do you get your CPU multiplier down to 0.5? I thought 4 was the lowest on Ph.II.










Dividers


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riou*


@ncspec: How do you get your cpu multiplier down to 0.5? I thought 4 was the lowest on ph.ii.










fid/did.


----------



## Moparman

Is this a good score for my setup? 25200

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13075240


----------



## raisethe3

Does using less memory provide better score? I have a similar setup like yours but only managed to get 9k. Only thing is I am running 4GB RAM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brian_* 








1st is without overclock 2nd is when overclocked


----------



## Tig.

Is this alright?








I have the Phenom II 550 BE unlocked and overclocked at 3.7Ghz.
I overclocked the graphics card, too.


----------



## sora1607

Will post my score later. Just a quick question: why do ppl test it at default setting? I ran 3dmark at 1080p with everything maxed out and got about 16k. Will my score increase if I run at default settings?


----------



## NCspecV81

yes, you run default to establish a baseline with everyone.


----------



## sora1607

Interesting. I guess higher setting is just for personal reference for fps. 'Sides I ran with HT off and no O.C. Will push i7 to around 3.5 today and turn on HT. Hopefully I'll see an exponential increase.


----------



## Brutal-Force




----------



## MRHANDS

Doing SLI on my AMD 790X motherboard.









lol hax


----------



## sora1607

My GPU score feels kinda low. Can anyone explain why my RAM speed is read 800 in CPU-Z when BIOS says 1604


----------



## Mastiffman

Great thread!

I have a question..... Why does my CPU score keep going o down with each run in 3Dmark06? The CO that I have runs solid in prime95 blend mode for 6+hours.... Does it not have enough volts or what? OR is it degrading? Even if I reboot the PC it still gets lower....


----------



## TwoDigitz

Here we go, but seriously, *** do these numbers mean ?



















I notice an ad for a custom PC with a 5790 in it on ORB and the 3D Mark 06 score is flashing in big digitz 22788 or summat near to that figure. But what does it all mean ?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*










My GPU score feels kinda low. Can anyone explain why my RAM speed is read 800 in CPU-Z when BIOS says 1604


CPU bandwidth goes both ways, so your 1600mhz ram is at 800 in/800 out, CPU-Z apparently only reads one?


----------



## TwoDigitz

Here an update on my 06 score:










Is there a league table for these scores somewhere so that we can gauge what we`re up against and whos done what with what?

By the way; i have now beaten the `IronClad` system advertized at Orb


----------



## Bartmasta

@ twodigitz www.hwbot.org It's a site full of benchmarks. Take a look and maybe submit some scores for OCN.









reposting mine

i wish 06 wasnt so dependent on CPU, i7s own my score


----------



## IronZ

Just for grins I ran it with and without Hyper Threading. Made a HUGE difference (sarcasm, hehe)

With HT ON









HT OFF









Z


----------



## vicious_fishes

Q9550 @ 3.78, 5850 @ 1310/950, 21003.


----------



## koji

21971

Since I moved to Win 7 I haven't seen scores like that anymore though.









Think my win 7 record is 21600 something but that's superrare, only benched that high once, now I usually get scores between 20200/21200. Drivers don't seem to matter too much.

That "record" was hit @ 4ghz, my latest scores are all on 4.25ghz, CPU score is higher but it are the 3dscores that are acting up... would love to know if there's something to do about it though. Ah well, it's only one silly benchmark program but still, been fooling around with different drivers and settings I just gave up breaking my 3dmark06 record on win7...

This is a "good / typical" win 7 score at my current OC -> 20842


----------



## Izvire

Mine


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


is that crossfire?



No sir, it is not, just a single 5770. I'm waiting on buying the ASUS card. Hopefully they don't change to the V2 cooler.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Big difference from my old setup...

E6750 2.66Ghz @ 3.80Ghz + 8800GT SLI


i7 920 2.66Ghz @ 4.40Ghz + GTX 275 SLI


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just getting to grips overclocking this 5850, havnt gone higher on the core yet, will do later


----------



## AMOCO

here's mine so far:


----------



## digitally

here's my result


----------



## Threefeet

My highest result a few months back:

24,811










Can't get my 4870x2 much further above those clocks, I blame my dodgy PSU and fear of messing with the voltages.

So... close to... 25k...









And no, neither of those overclocks were stable by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## jimbonbon

3DMark Score: 28417

SM 2.0 Score: 10406
SM 3.0 Score: 15056
CPU Score: 7072

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13148316

Core i7 920, clocked to 4305MHz (21x205) @ 1.4v
Two Gainward GTX295 in quad SLI @ 702, 1513, 1242

J


----------



## Threefeet

Had another run at 25k today. Still can't crack it...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimbonbon*


3DMark Score: 28417

SM 2.0 Score: 10406
SM 3.0 Score: 15056
CPU Score: 7072

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13148316

Core i7 920, clocked to 4305MHz (21x205) @ 1.4v
Two Gainward GTX295 in quad SLI @ 702, 1513, 1242

J


Something doesn't seem right there. With my machine @ 4.5GHz & 4870x2 @ 825/940 I got 24,811.

I really would've thought an overclocked i7 with overclocked quad SLI would've been a lot higher







Could just be my lack of 3dM experience showing I suppose


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Had another run at 25k today. Still can't crack it...









Something doesn't seem right there. With my machine @ 4.5GHz & 4870x2 @ 825/940 I got 24,811.

I really would've thought an overclocked i7 with overclocked quad SLI would've been a lot higher







Could just be my lack of 3dM experience showing I suppose










3DMark 06 is a very CPU limited test, so really the quad SLI makes very little difference. If you take a look here, you will see the significant impact is made by the CPU overclock an not the addition of quad SLI:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post8359686

3DMark Vantage is where you see the impact of something like quad SLI.









J


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimbonbon*


3DMark 06 is a very CPU limited test, so really the quad SLI makes very little difference. If you take a look here, you will see the significant impact is made by the CPU overclock an not the addition of quad SLI:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post8359686

3DMark Vantage is where you see the impact of something like quad SLI.









J


I knew it was a bit CPU-biased but I didn't realise gpu clock speeds had so little impact! Sounds like I need to take a different strategy in reaching 25k









Thanks for the info


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I knew it was a bit CPU-biased but I didn't realise gpu clock speeds had so little impact! Sounds like I need to take a different strategy in reaching 25k









Thanks for the info










No problem, thanks for the thanks









J


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Had another run at 25k today. Still can't crack it...









Something doesn't seem right there. With my machine @ 4.5GHz & 4870x2 @ 825/940 I got 24,811.

I really would've thought an overclocked i7 with overclocked quad SLI would've been a lot higher







Could just be my lack of 3dM experience showing I suppose










Single X2 right? Try xp and you'll crack 25k easy.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Single X2 right? Try xp and you'll crack 25k easy.


Was just about to say that I could change to XP until I saw your edit









Plus your cpu is clocked slightly higher than mine was and I can't for the life of me get mine to go any further (without blue screening on boot).

I'll prob install XP tonight & see what happens


----------



## ezgonzo

there doesnt seem to be many amd scores posted so i thought id post my latest score, theres still a bit more left regarding a total sytem oc so should be able to improve, im aiming for 27k if i can. but heres where im @


----------



## GeforceGTS

New score, I got a BSOD after this trying 4.4ghz at same vcore


----------



## FtW 420

Beat my best 2 x gtx285 score, got some great sli clocks & this one will move me up to 5th place at hwbot for this hardware. Just couldn't get those last 3 points, another day...


----------



## Horsemama1956

Highest I have ever had.


----------



## reggiesanchez

25060, one card http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Heres mine.


----------



## [CyGnus]

My Score with E8400 @ 4.4GHz and SLI 275 stock ( OCX Version )

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13178201

21146 I really need a Q9550E0







though i am on 24/7 settings not maxed out









Will try new drivers that i just installed and some DDR tweking that i forgot for 24/7 after format... hehe


----------



## krs1

17486 3DMarks! :-D


----------



## mypcisugly

I think i need to due more work but this my 24/7 settings what due you think


----------



## 10acjed

Just doing some bench testing today on my Q9550....

Best so far.. 21042

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13220848


----------



## Q56_Monster

Here's mine.....GTX 295's

Single card 30,933
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13214601

SLI 32,544
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13215063


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Q56_Monster* 
Here's mine.....GTX 295's

Single card 30,933
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13214601

SLI 32,544
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13215063

Nice, what were the gpu clocks on that 295 single card run?
I managed 770/1252/1660 @ 4.7Ghz w/ht & you beat my score...


----------



## MisticOne

My scores 3dMark06


----------



## MRHANDS

New High Score


----------



## go4life

Not to bad


----------



## GRABibus

22121 pts


----------



## Typhoeus

My new best:










Core i5 750 @ 4.4Ghz and XFX 5850 @ 1000/1125


----------



## Horsemama1956

Getting a little better.


----------



## antipesto93

wow some high scores there
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1050287
i get 19,263 with my i7 rig, kinda low...i guess its my gpu that's holding me back


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
My new best:










Core i5 750 @ 4.4Ghz and XFX 5850 @ 1000/1125

nice score! Can't wait to try out my new setup and see what I get









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
Getting a little better.










not to bad for your system!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
wow some high scores there
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1050287
i get 19,263 with my i7 rig, kinda low...i guess its my gpu that's holding me back

yep, you pretty much maxed that poor 260 heh


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my latest is still 30k, have not ran a bench in months. dont have the hardware i need for it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
my latest is still 30k, have not ran a bench in months. dont have the hardware i need for it.

I haven't benched in months either! So looking forward to it


----------



## razo007

i just get only around 5000+.. hmm..


----------



## go4life

not sure how those 4670's perform, but sounds low!


----------



## razo007

i've retest my rig.. and i got around 9000+..

still thinking to get more..

but how..??


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i've retest my rig.. and i got around 9000+..

still thinking to get more..

but how..??


well the score comes from CPU and Graphics performance, so....get a new cpu...or gpu








20000 is average for an [email protected] + GTX 260
so...work from there i guess


----------



## Anth0789

3dmark06 score both cards stock.








http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...264C2854A53BE0


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


3dmark06 score both cards stock.








http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...264C2854A53BE0


You must overclock those cards. You got me on the sm3.0 score & my cpu is clocked higher, but it hurts to see a single gtx260 score beat 2 x gtx285.


----------



## Anth0789

I never really liked 3dmark06 well my GTX 285 doesn't like it for some reason I always get bad scores with but that doesn't mean nothing compared to gaming.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I never really liked 3dmark06 well my GTX 285 doesn't like it for some reason I always get bad scores with but that doesn't mean nothing compared to gaming.

Yup yup, quite true. Nothing like real-world testing. 3DMark _can_ be an indicator of performance, but mostly it's just fun trying to best your score


----------



## gbzn

I got 22800 with my rig, fells like I should be getting more though?


----------



## go4life

that depends on how many things you have running in the background, and if you only ran it at 3.7ghz you can't expect to much!


----------



## razo007

owh.. i see.. maybe i have to change my GPU.. maybe later.. now i'm still keep on eye for HD5750 or 5770.. it's was around my budget..


----------



## antipesto93

yeah 5770 is an excellent choice, or a gtx 260?


----------



## go4life

5770 is a good choice indeed


----------



## WarlordOne

Just recently installed a Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo Pro on my 9800GTX+ so I was able to up the clocks. Was getting 18,108 before and the temps were running well into the 70s full load. Now I'm maxing out at 45 degrees with my overclock 875/2200/1300 and my 3dmark is:










My i7 is at 4.2GHz (21x200) but because it's a 920 all the programs read it as 4GHz (20x200Mhz). I'm still holding out for the new nVidia offerings before I upgrade my card...


----------



## FtW 420

Good score, you got nice clocks from that gpu.


----------



## Mikecdm

Best score I got yesterday. Don't have paid version, so no SS. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13365605


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
Best score I got yesterday. Don't have paid version, so no SS. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13365605

Can always do an SS, it's nice to see the clocks & all that. That's a good score, worth a couple hwbot points. You should try it in an nlited 32bit xp, I bet you can make top 20.


----------



## Mikecdm

Not that many points available for dual 260's, but single I know I can get a good amount of points. I got over 22k on a single 260, but that was with my i5. I assume that I can score higher with the i7, since I can clock it higher.

The compare link i gave is just a fresh install of w7 64. It has no tweaks or anything done to it. I lent out my spare hdd, i'll have to wait until i get it back before I can install a stripped down OS.

I gotta ask, how would I do a SS for hwbot if i get top 20? It doesn't show my score since it's the free version. I have to upload it to orb to see my score. For top 20, it says you need an orb link as well as a screen shot.


----------



## FtW 420

Have the browser open with the score in the background, arrange the 3dmark, cpuz & gpuz windows so the score in the browser is visible & with a validation link hwbot should have no complaints.


----------



## FtW 420

After having success with the 196.75 driver in vantage yesterday I tried it out on xp32 with 3dmark 06 tonight, definitely liking this driver.
First I ran 182.50 to get my best 2 x 285 score yet (31087), then updated to the 196.75 & ran with the exact same clocks, settings & driver tweaks. 1 point difference in cpu score & 450 point difference in total score.


----------



## go4life

nice score FTW


----------



## GRABibus

3Dmark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 = 22475 pts

[email protected],2GHz
ASUS [email protected]/1584/1431
Graphic drivers GeForce v196.21 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3

Bye


----------



## torquejunky

Here is my progression over the past month:










I've officially been at this for about 2 months, I think I'm almost done tweaking (yeah right, you know I'm not going to bed tonight until I hit 26,000) this is as addictive as drag racing, although its more like dyno-racing....but I digress. Anyways thanks for all the great info on here guys!


----------



## Rhylian

All of you guys seem to be well above me but this is my best so far with my sig rig.


----------



## Tank

heres mine, just ran today for submission to hdbots...not that it really matters compared to everyone else


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
heres mine, just ran today for submission to hdbots...not that it really matters compared to everyone else

Hey you're not in last place & everyone has to start somewhere. For 3d benchmarks it is also recommended to open up a gpu-z window.
Good to see you benching!


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Hey you're not in last place & everyone has to start somewhere. For 3d benchmarks it is also recommended to open up a gpu-z window.
Good to see you benching!









I knew there was something I forgot. will take note for next time. thanks


----------



## killer01ws6

3Dmark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 = 27185 pts
Not what I want or expect right yet.. when I was toying with it while waiting for one of my card to be RMAed I had the system clocked at 4.2 and pulled a 28K on a single card...
So, I am leaving some on the table... but I am enjoying playing Bioshock2 right now so I will tinker later lol


----------



## sexybastard

just got 26.5k with my two 4870's in xfire

I hope the link works lol

lol it doesn't work any more









well here is a screen shot


----------



## GrannyOnSushi

here's mine








not bad i guess

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## razo007

i still can't reach 10000 on 3dmark06 even cpu clock on 3.72ghz.. any suggestion please...


----------



## kiwwanna

Just a fast run
Attachment 146725
So what does it take to get CPU over 10K?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Just a fast run
Attachment 146725
So what does it take to get CPU over 10K?


I got 9k at 4.7 Ghz hyperthreaded, so I would guess 5Ghz+ should do it.


----------



## Redwoodz

Thought I'd throw this one in here -10,827
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13431179


----------



## kpo6969

14921
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12776876


----------



## cssorkinman

New best on 3dMark06


----------



## PizzaMan

Finally broke 20K. I love my low-end 96GT's. Can't wait to get my hands on some low-end Fermi, so I can mod the poo out of them to.

EDIT: Oh and GPUz isn't reading my Core and Shader right as increasing the PCI bus actually OCs my G94 core. So with a 120Mhz PCI bus my core & shader clocks are increased by 20%.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Just a fast run
Attachment 146725
So what does it take to get CPU over 10K?

A 980X @ 3.33GHz.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


A 980X @ 33.3GHz.


From looking at HWbot, looks like ~5.8Ghz does it for 980x.


----------



## elson

Does 17,320 sounds normal for my system at stock?


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

After installing my 2nd 5850 (modest OC of 765/1125 on both), my score went from 18000 somthing to 22112. still seems kinda low to me for a AMD 955 @ 3.8 and Xfire 5850s.....


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*


After installing my 2nd 5850 (modest OC of 765/1125 on both), my score went from 18000 somthing to 22112. still seems kinda low to me for a AMD 955 @ 3.8 and Xfire 5850s.....


yea it does i get 26.5k with my sig rig and ur GPU's are way better than mine, a single 4870 gets about 16k so thats about right...


----------



## miyo

My current 3DMark06:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13540223

My last 3DMark06:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13402600

Yes, I know that my last 3DMark06 score is higher~ but I kind of want a quieter system and fans not running at 90% because the core temp is 91C. I'll take a loss of 1000 marks for 1/2 the power consumption, 21% fan speed, and 39C temp.


----------



## ablearcher

i7 930 @ 3.00GHz (poor lanbox cooling







)
9800gt SLI
6GB DDR3
==========================
I'm posting this because I have a GTX260 incomming









With my current setup, I get 17,159
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miyo* 
My current 3DMark06:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13540223

My last 3DMark06:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13402600

Yes, I know that my last 3DMark06 score is higher~ but I kind of want a quieter system and fans not running at 90% because the core temp is 91C. I'll take a loss of 1000 marks for 1/2 the power consumption, 21% fan speed, and 39C temp.









Here is mine. is your 5870 running @ stock speeds? my score is almost identical.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13550862 hmm i did it in 1.1. I'll check what changes were made for 3dmark06 1.2

========================
hmm, up to 24129 now after closing some background programs and patching to 1.2








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13552191


----------



## GRABibus

My update with GeForce Drivers v197.13 WHQL :

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 : 22526 points

SM2.0 Score = 9137 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9848 points
CPU Score = 6997 points.


----------



## ~LL~

30345

3DMark Score30345 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score11356
SM 3.0 Score16351
CPU Score7133


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~LL~*


30345

3DMark Score30345 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score11356
SM 3.0 Score16351
CPU Score7133



Your link requires a loggin ?


----------



## linkin93

My CPU is definately holding me back.


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRABibus*


Your link requires a loggin ?


Repaired link


----------



## yummybar

http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

Hows mine looking like?


----------



## firstchoicett

only hitting 28k


----------



## orangeTheory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob* 
After installing my 2nd 5850 (modest OC of 765/1125 on both), my score went from 18000 somthing to 22112. still seems kinda low to me for a AMD 955 @ 3.8 and Xfire 5850s.....

You should be getting higher, I get a better score with just one 5850 and similar cpu (sig rig)

23205


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yummybar* 
http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14

Hows mine looking like?

seems about right for your system, I hit about 26.5k with my two 5870's with my 750 @ 4ghz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstchoicett* 
only hitting 28k

Well you won't get more with your cpu that low, get it to 4.6ghz++
I did 4.7ghz with my 920 D0 with HT on, so you should get something closer to that at least, don't be afraid to push the volts a lot for benching









Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangeTheory* 
You should be getting higher, I get a better score with just one 5850 and similar cpu (sig rig)

23205

Remember AMD cpu's aint as good as intel in 3dmark, so its right for his sig


----------



## cordawg92

I was only able to get around 21,000. Is that low for my sig rig?


----------



## Gabkicks

that seems a bit low, but maybe it is because ur 920 is at 3.22ghz


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


seems about right for your system, I hit about 26.5k with my two 5870's with my 750 @ 4ghz.


I am thinking about upgrading to these 5870's but i'm getting 26.6k with my sig rig? any comments?


----------



## WarlordOne

Got it up to 19,430

SM 2.0 8088
SM 3.0 7653
CPU 7256

I want a better gpu but I don't need it...


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
seems about right for your system, i hit about 26.5k with my two 5870's with my 750 @ 4ghz.

Well you won't get more with your cpu that low, get it to 4.6ghz++
i did 4.7ghz with my 920 d0 with ht on, so you should get something closer to that at least, don't be afraid to push the volts a lot for benching









remember amd cpu's aint as good as intel in 3dmark, so its right for his sig










thanks how much you think i should put on the voltage of my chip?


----------



## mathesar

Does this seem about right for an i7 920 @ 3.2 & single GTX 260?


----------



## Rhylian

Is that about the max I should expect out of my sig rig?


----------



## Forum

Mines 19250, is this accurate?

i7 930 @ 4.0 1.275v
1 5770
6gb kingston hyper-x 1600
500gb boring drive
EVGA SLI LE


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 









Is that about the max I should expect out of my sig rig?

That's pretty high for your system.


----------



## newpc

mines


----------



## cyronn

This is when I had Sli 88gtx's


----------



## Pavo

are people doing something to 3dmark06? I just saw today someone got over 57k pts with a q9400 lol how the ****?? and it seemed like a pretty low cpu around only like 4.4 ghz iirc and gtx 250......how did they do it lol


----------



## Steview

This is my best attempt so far.









26312.


----------



## Patch




----------



## sexybastard

got 25.8k on 3dmark06 with a single 5850! very impressive and only around 700 points less then my two 4870's in xfire.


----------



## Typhoeus

@sexybastard what driver are you using? using 10.3 official I got 26,000 with an i5 @ 4.4 and a single 5850. would think your 930 could do a bit higher? especially as my 5850 can't OC well at all on the mem (max of 1125). is HT on or off for you?


----------



## sexybastard

that's a very impressive score man. I don't know why my graphics score is less then yours though. I had mine clocked at 1000/1200. Should have done a little better but 3dmark can be weird at times with its results. but almost 26k for me with a single card is very nice and I am glad I went the a single card solution.


----------



## CudaBoy71

heres mine...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forum* 
Mines 19250, is this accurate?

i7 930 @ 4.0 1.275v
1 5770
6gb kingston hyper-x 1600
500gb boring drive
EVGA SLI LE

seems right, 3dmark wants cpu oc..
And you cant expect much more from a 5770 at those settings!


----------



## McLaren_F1

My score seems low? anyone verify?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


My score seems low? anyone verify?


no, cpu cpu cpu cpu! Needs more ghz^^

I got 27k with my 2x 5870's with my 750 @ 4.1ghz, so you can't expect much more at that low speed. Get it to 4.6ghz+++ and you will see some nice results.


----------



## NoGuru

Here is my 5850 score. I ran it with the core at 1002 and the mem at 1265 and got a lower score.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Is it just me or does something not look right here (system in sig):


----------



## NoGuru

Something is not right there.


----------



## PizzaMan

d0rkb0y, something is wrong with your CPU score.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


d0rkb0y, something is wrong with your CPU score.


I think you may have to update your CPU-Z.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noguru*


i think you may have to update your cpu-z.


 -1mb ram???


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


-1mb ram???


Humm, that is odd. Take some sticks of ram out and run it. See what happens.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Humm, that is odd. Take some sticks of ram out and run it. See what happens.


 I don't even know how that is possible. 
Is this a joke?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I don't even know how that is possible. 
Is this a joke?


He's has 12 Gig's of ram installed in his PC. Take it down to like six Gig's and see if that helps.


----------



## GOTFrog

Heres mine @ 4250MHz core 1010 mem 1350. Thats till I install my benching OSes


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


He's has 12 Gig's of ram installed in his PC. Take it down to like six Gig's and see if that helps.










 We're both talking about dorkboy's right? At least, that is who I am talking about. Look at his 3dmark06 score in the last page with his ram


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like he might have some page file issues. I agree, he should try 6GB and see what his results are.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Okay, so I ran memtest, all good. I still tried poppin some dimm's out as well. Also after reading someone mentioning PF issues, it clued me in that MAYBE it has something to do with the c300 (sata III ssd crucial). I turned OFF Pf entirely, re ran the test and as you can see it now see's the ram but the results are basically the same. Aren't these results too low for my spec's??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


Okay, so I ran memtest, all good. I still tried poppin some dimm's out as well. Also after reading someone mentioning PF issues, it clued me in that MAYBE it has something to do with the c300 (sata III ssd crucial). I turned OFF Pf entirely, re ran the test and as you can see it now see's the ram but the results are basically the same. Aren't these results too low for my spec's??


I think your overclock may be slightly unstable (both cpu and gpu). See it might pass memtest and whatnot, but have you run some linX runs on the cpu? Maybe your gpu clock is a little low too, idk.


----------



## Flowlance

Hey, I'm new to these forums, and overclocking itself. I just built a new computer (my first time) and it seems to run pretty smooth. I want someone's opinion on my scores, and if I should make some changes


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flowlance* 
Hey, I'm new to these forums, and overclocking itself. I just built a new computer (my first time) and it seems to run pretty smooth. I want someone's opinion on my scores, and if I should make some changes










Looks good. I would OC that card and get a better score


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


He's has 12 Gig's of ram installed in his PC. Take it down to like six Gig's and see if that helps.










Turns out the new p6 premium board can only support 1600mhz on one channel, since i am using two kits on the triple channel board that is considered 'two' channels. I had it oc'd to 1535mhz at the time of the testing, dropped it back down but my score is down to 17-18k so I am assuming that my previous score was still decent even though some data was missing? (any input on the score ?)

Sadly it seems my 8800 GT SC is not performing as a physx card like it is supposed to, anyone have any trouble shooting steps or places to point me I would appreciate (I have been all over the net and back on this one). Especially some sure fire way to test (I have the orb gpu monitor watching for activity on the card during physx demo's etc - none).


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


Turns out the new p6 premium board can only support 1600mhz on one channel, since i am using two kits on the triple channel board that is considered 'two' channels. I had it oc'd to 1535mhz at the time of the testing, dropped it back down but my score is down to 17-18k so I am assuming that my previous score was still decent even though some data was missing? (any input on the score ?)

Sadly it seems my 8800 GT SC is not performing as a physx card like it is supposed to, anyone have any trouble shooting steps or places to point me I would appreciate (I have been all over the net and back on this one). Especially some sure fire way to test (I have the orb gpu monitor watching for activity on the card during physx demo's etc - none).


You are going to have to use older Physx drivers to get it to work. NVidia has disabled the use of their physx(Cuda) when ATI cards are present.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


You are going to have to use older Physx drivers to get it to work. NVidia has disabled the use of their physx(Cuda) when ATI cards are present.


Thats the thing, I have two nvidia cards. One 280 GTX 2GB (main) and one 8800 GT SC (phsyx). /me is confused


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y* 
Thats the thing, I have two nvidia cards. One 280 GTX 2GB (main) and one 8800 GT SC (phsyx). /me is confused

You have to extend the desktop over to the other card for physx to work.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
You have to extend the desktop over to the other card for physx to work.

How do you do that? I currently have two monitors and 'extended desktop' as a choice but that is all done under my primary card (285)?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y* 
How do you do that? I currently have two monitors and 'extended desktop' as a choice but that is all done under my primary card (285)?

you right click on the nvidia icon on the bottom right, choose the physx card, then do the extended desktop. You might need another monitor or a dummy plug, I am not sure.


----------



## ToxicAdam




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*












Looks good


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Looks good










Thanks









What's your score?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Thanks









What's your score?

Just under 22,000 with my Sig Rig.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi overclockers,

dunno if you are interested, but here are the formulas used by 3DM06 to calculate final score :

SM2.0 Score = 120 x 0.5 x (SM2 GT1 fps + SM2 GT2 fps)
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 100 x 0.5 x (SM3 GT1 fps + SM3 GT2 fps)
CPU Score = 2500 x Sqrt( CPU1 fps x CPU2 fps)

GS for hardware capable of running all graphics tests = 0.5 x (SM2S + HDRSM3S)
GS for hardware capable of running only SM2.0 graphics tests = 0.75 x SM2S

3DMark06 Score = 2.5 x 1.0/(( 1.7/GS + 0.3/CPU Score )/2)
i.e. 2.5 x weighted harmonic mean of GS and CPU Score.

interesting : we can see which are the most important parameters which influence the final score


----------



## seventyseven

26,100 with i7 920 @ 4.3ghz (21x205), 5850 @ 970/1300, ram at 1640mhz and the most bloated/crap filled install of vista in history.

shooting for 30K with a fresh W7 install on a new hard drive and a 5870 ultra durable soon to be installed.


----------



## Steview

New personal best 3dMark06 Score!









27016!!









This is with 2 GTX 260's.


----------



## Dream Desire

i7 @ 4.4 + 3x 5870 900/1200


----------



## razr m3

i was looking at the first few pages and i was really confused by the scores, they were only like 3000-4000. then i saw that the date was over 3 years ago haha

15313, athlon ii x4 @ 3.54 w/ radeon 4670s in xfire


----------



## Rhylian

woot woot, new high for an aging VC lmao!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


i7 @ 4.4 + 3x 5870 900/1200











This is the 3dmark06 thread dude.


----------



## rubicsphere

Just CPU for now till my 5970 gets here then I'll come back and update.


----------



## d0rkb0y

I am confused, physx enabled or disabled and why? I would like to post my single 480GTX score (waiting on second).


----------



## sexybastard

I finally got past 26k on a single 5850









26,132 3dmarks. CPU at 4.2ghz and gpu at 1025/1170 fully stable with 1.2vcore


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


I finally got past 26k on a single 5850









26,132 3dmarks. CPU at 4.2ghz and gpu at 1025/1170 fully stable with 1.2vcore











Nice score!


----------



## Rhylian

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13695035

Hows this?


----------



## Asmola

Poor score but going to publish it anyway!


----------



## GRABibus

My update with drivers GeForce v197.45 WHQL :

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 : 22503 points

SM2.0 SCore = 9132
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9846
CPU Score = 6971


----------



## Enigma8750

18747


----------



## GRABibus

new GeForce 197.45 WHQL are incredible !

I can now overclock the GPU clock of my GTX285 (648MHz default) to 756MHz, it seems to be stable !

Formerly, I could only go to 741MHz.

It has to be confirmed by 2 hours of COD4. At the moment, I ran furmark in 1920x1200 MSAA=16X stability test during one hour => Stable









Hope it will be the same in my games...

So, here is my 3DM06 updated score with my [email protected]/1584/1431 and my [email protected],2GHz :

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 = 22616 points

SM2.0 Score = 9175
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9920
CPU Score = 6973


----------



## nolonger

18793
Don't think I can improve any further. No matter how much core voltage I put through my GPU it won't get past these clocks (which aren't even gaming stable). CPU was at 4.25GHz and GPU at 707/1150/1458.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
18793
Don't think I can improve any further. No matter how much core voltage I put through my GPU it won't get past these clocks (which aren't even gaming stable). CPU was at 4.25GHz and GPU at 707/1150/1458.

3Dmark06 is CPU related a lot and 3DMark06 loves Quads also....


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GRABibus* 
3Dmark06 is CPU dependent a lot and loves the quads....

Yea, I'm selling my Core i5 650 soon to get a Xeon X3460 hopefully.


----------



## Gabkicks

my i7 @ stock speeds beats an i5 @ 4.19 ghz in the cpu tests. I woulda thought that such a massive oc would have it beat the i7, but the test is more HT biased than i though.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


my i7 @ stock speeds beats an i5 @ 4.19 ghz in the cpu tests. I woulda thought that such a massive oc would have it beat the i7, but the test is more HT biased than i though.


Which is good news, means 3DMark06 scales a bit better with more cores than Superpi, lol!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Which is good news, means 3DMark06 scales a bit better with more cores than Superpi, lol!

+1 to that lol


----------



## NCspecV81

dude that's not appropriate for this thread.


----------



## d0rkb0y

wahhh lol hows that wedgie feel

soon i will have my 480 GTX SLI results. Anyone notice a bump when offloading physx to a 200 series card?


----------



## nolonger

Not sure if I posted this one.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...90_20296_marks
Broke 20k points with a dual core and a single graphics card.


----------



## JH4DC5

here's my score:










core i5 750 @ 3.5 GHz w/ turbo boost up to 4.2 GHz
VisionTek 5850 @ 1001/1250


----------



## remorseless

here is my benchmark










same hardware at stock specs but why is my score lower?


----------



## seventyseven

AA forced in the driver, crossfire disabled, AF forced.. could be any number of things.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remorseless*


here is my benchmark










same hardware at stock specs but why is my score lower?


Could be something as simple as ensuring all un-needed services/processes
are turned off as well as a fresh defrag/disk clean up


----------



## Crooksy

Here's my latest.


----------



## kiwwanna

Just a quicky all on default.
@4.1


----------



## seventyseven

kiwanna - can i ask was that score with 2x5870 or one?


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seventyseven* 
kiwanna - can i ask was that score with 2x5870 or one?

Crossfire 5870 w/ 9800GT
Funny enough with the 9800 not on it hits 28500..


----------



## seventyseven

yeah i was going to say, seems a little low. i can get 26,500 with one 5870/4.3 no HT.


----------



## homestyle

I hit *20773* with my sig rig and 4890 @ 900/1000


----------



## Asmola




----------



## staryoshi

27106 3dmarks with my sig rig. 5850 crossfire running at 975/1250 clocks
3dmark06 is really losing its relevance though. We're at the point where it's SUPER CPU limited at 1280x1024. Vantage is a much better gauge once you reach this level... My vantage score is higher than my 06 score lol


----------



## GRABibus

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 = 22616 points (Drivers NVIDIA GeForce v197.45 WHQL)

SM2.0 Score = 9175 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9920 points
CPU Score = 6973 points


----------



## NoGuru

Couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ntuason

Oops... Forgot to change the second CPUz to Memory section.


----------



## spinejam

3dmark06:

3DMark Score 26086
SM 2.0 Score 9936 
SM 3.0 Score 13041 
CPU Score 6864

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13814766


----------



## Patch

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13808609


----------



## BlackTTC6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patch* 









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13808609

holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13808609

Patch buddy, you are running only one 480 and it says pci e x8 o.o


----------



## seventyseven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 









Oops... Forgot to change the second CPUz to Memory section.

not a bad effort for a single 4890 at all


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seventyseven*


not a bad effort for a single 4890 at all










Two 4890 cores in HWMonitor.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Patch buddy, you are running only one 480 and it says pci e x8 o.o


Hey, I never noticed that.

Looks like it's because I have the card in slot #2. The RIIIE first slot is cramped real close to the "NB" heatsink and it's tough to get it to fit when the card is insulated.

16X/16X is set up for slots #1 and #3 when I check the manual, so slot #2 is 8X.

I'll put it in slot #3 next go around to see if it goes to 16X. Prolly still makes no difference except for maybe with a 5970 or 295.

Thanks.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Hey, I never noticed that.

Looks like it's because I have the card in slot #2. The RIIIE first slot is cramped real close to the "NB" heatsink and it's tough to get it to fit when the card is insulated.

16X/16X is set up for slots #1 and #3 when I check the manual, so slot #2 is 8X.

I'll put it in slot #3 next go around to see if it goes to 16X. Prolly still makes no difference except for maybe with a 5970 or 295.

Thanks.


check this review out mate! Loose some points running 8x!
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/N...caling/23.html


----------



## seventyseven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Two 4890 cores in HWMonitor.


oh. hmm. then i would have thought that it scored higher with a 4ghz 980x and HT on.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Hey, I never noticed that.

Looks like it's because I have the card in slot #2. The RIIIE first slot is cramped real close to the "NB" heatsink and it's tough to get it to fit when the card is insulated.

16X/16X is set up for slots #1 and #3 when I check the manual, so slot #2 is 8X.

I'll put it in slot #3 next go around to see if it goes to 16X. Prolly still makes no difference except for maybe with a 5970 or 295.

Thanks.

Might grab ya an extra 100 points. Nice work Patch!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Couple of weeks ago.

Hi,

you should get a little bit higher for CPU Score with [email protected],4GHz.

Reboot, try to close a lot of processes before test and remake a bench.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRABibus*


Hi,

you should get a little bit higher for CPU Score with [email protected],4GHz.

Reboot, try to close a lot of processes before test and remake a bench.


That was my Q9550, but yeah I can pull a bit higher, that was just a test run. I will be benchmarking later in the week, probably around 4.5 or 4.6.


----------



## mastical

21839, seems low for a quad @ 4.1 and a 5870 @ 1000/1300, maybe Im wrong.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


21839, seems low for a quad @ 4.1 and a 5870 @ 1000/1300, maybe Im wrong.


Does seem low, my dual core at 4.4GHz and HD4890 at 1000/1075 hits 20296 points.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


21839, seems low for a quad @ 4.1 and a 5870 @ 1000/1300, maybe Im wrong.


Your CPU or your GPU is probably not stable or throttling form the heat.


----------



## Moparman

Yes tyhat score is low look at my scores below.
my Q9550 and 2 9800GTX+ cards beat that.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
21839, seems low for a quad @ 4.1 and a 5870 @ 1000/1300, maybe Im wrong.

You should be getting 5800 and some on the cpu score.

What's your Cpu-NB speed at?

That could be your problem.


----------



## mastical

2600, should I go higher?


----------



## ChosenLord

I'm in



I think this was with my OC'd 285's

sorry SORRY this is 3dmark 06? i don't have that


----------



## Xraven771

my pics with Gamebooster and Witout


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


2600, should I go higher?


try 2800 and run the test again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


my pics with Gamebooster and Witout


How many processes our running before and after you use Gamebooster?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

4.1Ghz 1090T, 765core 1010memory 5970 :


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


try 2800 and run the test again.


Here it is a 2800. CPu score went up. thx


----------



## nolonger

Your score still doesn't sound right...
Can you get us a screenshot of your CPU-Z CPU and Mem windows and GPU-Z?


----------



## mastical

Here ya go, Does anything look fishy?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Here ya go, Does anything look fishy?

Your timings are either uber loose or you've got really bad RAM. 9-11-11-29 is horrible!


----------



## mastical

Heres my RAM

Im a nub about ram timings, can you suggest better timings?


----------



## nolonger

8-8-8-24 should run fine.


----------



## mastical

8-8-8-24 maybe?

Cool, thanks ill switch it now.


----------



## mastical

Thanks for the help


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Thanks for the help


Results?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


8-8-8-24 should run fine.


aye, but what if he does have crap ram?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


aye, but what if he does have crap ram?










He doesn't. I just didn't know what exact RAM he was using. Those Kingston HyperX are rated for 1600MHz 8-8-8-24, so it'll run fine.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
He doesn't. I just didn't know what exact RAM he was using. Those Kingston HyperX are rated for 1600MHz 8-8-8-24, so it'll run fine.

ah, well then he is safe


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Results?










3dmark wont complete the test for some reason. Im still working on it.


----------



## nolonger

Maybe try lowering your NB frequency?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


3dmark wont complete the test for some reason. Im still working on it.


how much volt are you giving your ram?


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


How many processes our running before and after you use Gamebooster?


80 and 71







still high


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


80 and 71







still high


wow, I have like 40 normally and think that is much lol


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
how much volt are you giving your ram?

1.66


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
1.66

sounds good, any luck on the stability yet?


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*












That's a very nice CPU overclock for 3D06 with Tri-fire on board.


----------



## bobbyt2012

I set this as my record today, waiting to overclock the GPU to 1Ghz.


----------



## MEKO

i ran this and got 11417


----------



## phillipjos

2 9800 gt's in sli


----------



## SpeedwayNative

Here is my best 3dMark06 score on CF 5870's so far


ImageShack.us

Vantage









By speedwaynative at 2010-05-08


----------



## Salami991

About 700 more points than my 5870:


----------



## navit

My score is not as good as some but I like it considering that my 6600 and this card gave me 13000.


----------



## nolonger

That score seems really low. I can get close to that with a 4890 and a dual core. Something is wrong.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


My score is not as good as some but I like it considering that my 6600 and this card gave me 13000.










Whats you cpu at? Multiplier? And what is your ram at?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Whats you cpu at? Multiplier? And what is your ram at?

every thing is at stock-3.2 x16 1333


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
every thing is at stock-3.2 x16 1333

ah that explains the bad score!

Overclock it already


----------



## navit

I have temp issues on new mobo nb, will oc, when I resolve the them. Still considering where I came from I liked it


----------



## go4life

At stock its not bad at all









Put a fan on the NB perhaps?


----------



## PizzaMan

Fun with an x1300.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13914315


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Fun with an x1300.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13914315


Rofl, raped the x1300 good


----------



## EliteComputerBuilds

Here is my 3dmark06 score

System: i7 920, XFX 5770 XXX, G.Skill 1600Mhz Ram..


----------



## ntuason

i7 980X @ 4.20GHz - Crossfire 4890 XOC 925/1100 - 6GB Corsair Dominator GT 2005MHz 7-8-7-20


----------



## TheBear

*5750 CF @ 860/1240 ; Phenom II 955 BE @ 3.8Ghz*


----------



## seventyseven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


i7 980X @ 4.20GHz - Crossfire 4890 XOC 925/1100 - 6GB Corsair Dominator GT 2005MHz 7-8-7-20











does anyone else think that that should be higher?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seventyseven*


does anyone else think that that should be higher?


Nope because I got 30k with my settings in sig now!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seventyseven*


does anyone else think that that should be higher?


I thought so too, only 3K higher than mine


----------



## darith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


i7 980X @ 4.20GHz - Crossfire 4890 XOC 925/1100 - 6GB Corsair Dominator GT 2005MHz 7-8-7-20











Nice hardware, but I expected your score to hit atleast 30k+! I just barely hit 26,507 so I know you've got great potential!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seventyseven*


does anyone else think that that should be higher?


Yes, it has to be his video cards holding him back!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


I thought so too, only 3K higher than mine


Same here, he's only 1.5k above me. The 980X is a beast!


----------



## Alpha Bravo

I got 4780 3d Marks


----------



## Hasie

awesome forum!!!!!!
Getting i7 and 4890 setup lil later then i wil c what I get lol. my current 12k isnt even worth posting


----------



## Hasie

btw the X980 is so awesome but I also expected more. but maby it will get better I hope







.
From what ive seen a 4ghz i7 920 get around 7k cpu score.
so almost 9k for 6 cores seems low.
i would want it a bit closer to 10k


----------



## Calipso

13081 3DMarks

:/


----------



## Asmola

1090T testing with Noctua NH-D14 and 24c ambient temp.


----------



## go4life

^ Nice score!


----------



## iTravis

Aint' too shabby for a single card I think


----------



## Patch

Orblink


----------



## mastical

^^^ Goodness 5.7


----------



## go4life

So Patch, how you like the Rampage III Extreme? Worth upgrading over the II?
Thanks, and nice score


----------



## Patch

I love the R3E. ROG connect, voltage read points, nice subambient cooling jumpers - it has some very nice features for LN2 benching. Don't know that it's worth upgrading from an R2E, though.


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice run Patch


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
I love the R3E. ROG connect, voltage read points, nice subambient cooling jumpers - it has some very nice features for LN2 benching. Don't know that it's worth upgrading from an R2E, though.

Nice!
Yeah heard its pretty sweet for LN2, but I read the guru3d review just now, and they said it had almost all the features as the R2E, except for the sweet looks and the LN2 things!


----------



## noobie

Here are the 3dmark06 scores for my first overclocked system. Not going to break any reacords but I don't think they are too bad. Let me know what you think? Thanks.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobie* 
Here are the 3dmark06 scores for my first overclocked system. Not going to break any reacords but I don't think they are too bad. Let me know what you think? Thanks.

Considering it's your first time overclocking, that's still a good score. Keep it coming


----------



## TechTune

Attachment 157701


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechTune*


Attachment 157701


nice score!!


----------



## TechTune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


nice score!!


You think? I'm so new to this I have no idea what I'm supposed to get or what to aim for..


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechTune*


You think? I'm so new to this I have no idea what I'm supposed to get or what to aim for..


Try overclocking the core to your 5870s some more, it is the most important part.

How are your cpu temps with LinX or IntelBurnTest?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

sup sup... my system does 17k... kinda sad about that :-(


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechTune*


You think? I'm so new to this I have no idea what I'm supposed to get or what to aim for..


yeah i think. considering my rig gets 17k... you're tearing it up!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


yeah i think. considering my rig gets 17k... you're tearing it up!










Your graphics card is your limiting factor!


----------



## Patch

My best single GPU to date.


----------



## go4life

OMG! 40k with one 480


----------



## superj1977

Patch...your extreme,that is an awesome run and im highly jealous


----------



## alltoasters

Was a long time ago, but i think i got 13800 ish. Not too bad considering this pc cost me Â£300 ($440) last august.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Is this normal for my sig rig?


----------



## go4life

sounds about right for your rig!
OC that cpu to the max, since 06 is very cpu dependent!


----------



## WIGILOCO

I cannot go past 3,8







Vdroop on mobo so bad. I don't want to keep 1.55V for 24/7


----------



## skarm

19556 on sig rig with single gtx260 core216


----------



## quakermaas

Just messing around on my new laptop.
Was able to overclock the the ATI 5470m from default core (750) and mem(700) to
overclocked core (900) and mem (850)

Is 1280 x 768 the default resolution for 3Dmarks 06 ?









Default









Overclocked


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Just messing around on my new laptop.
Was able to overclock the the ATI 5470m from default core (750) and mem(700) to
overclocked core (900) and mem (850)

Is 1280 x 768 the default resolution for 3Dmarks 06 ?









Default









Overclocked










No is it 1280x1024 , but your laptop will not support that so it goes down to 768 for vertical pixels


----------



## nolonger

My best score so far. Should improve once I get my memory modules and run with some DICE.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*











My best score so far. Should improve once I get my memory modules and run with some DICE.


Nice clocks! Everything looks flawless so far.


----------



## nolonger

Thank you! I still have to work something out to try and get more than 4.2GHz out of the CPU.

I haven't been able to get anything above 205MHz stable. I'm not sure if I should keep bumping my VTT past 1.375V. Using 104MHz PCIE and 1.85V PLL didn't help at all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Thank you! I still have to work something out to try and get more than 4.2GHz out of the CPU.

I haven't been able to get anything above 205MHz stable. I'm not sure if I should keep bumping my VTT past 1.375V. Using 104MHz PCIE and 1.85V PLL didn't help at all.

Any suggestions?


I usually don't go above 1.39 24/7 for qpi/vtt.
Getting higher clocks above 4.1 means upping vcore quite a bit too... unfortunately.

If you are using the ram in your sig... that is not the problem.


----------



## nolonger

Nah, I'm using some Dominators 1333MHz my father bought for one of his office computers. My RAM is arriving here sometime next week. I made sure to keep the RAM underclocked when upping the BCLK, but still wouldn't pass 205MHz.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Nah, I'm using some Dominators 1333MHz my father bought for one of his office computers. My RAM is arriving here sometime next week. I made sure to keep the RAM underclocked when upping the BCLK, but still wouldn't pass 205MHz.


gotta remember that the chipset and the IMC gets overclocked with a higher BCLK so does your case have enough airflow to the p55/pch chipset? also.. do you have the correct voltage to the IMC?


----------



## nolonger

I'm running in an open tech bench. What is the IMC voltage called and what should it be set to?


----------



## crantana

Here's mine with my sig rig...
Attachment 158506


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm running in an open tech bench. What is the IMC voltage called and what should it be set to?

qpi/vtt








anywhere up to 1.41


----------



## nolonger

I'll have to try with 1.4V later. I gotta rebuild my hard drive right not: get my benching OS' set up.


----------



## mr. biggums

here's mine with my little dual core:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13998542


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
here's mine with my little dual core:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13998542

thats really good for a dual core!


----------



## declaration963

Hi ... i am newbie... can i post my score too here ?

here is my score



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















Direct Link :http://i48.tinypic.com/wtvzaq.jpg

i am the worst in here XD

1658 Mark - 1280 X 768 - Optimal Setting - Intel HD Graphic ( but i modification the driver and rename it into Intel 3D Shara Graphic Motion )

You can see my system on my system link


----------



## Enigma8750

15880

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...137DD0C4C043E9


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
15880

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...137DD0C4C043E9


That's not crossfired is it? My 5670 hits 12k........


----------



## Yogi

Gunna tweak it soon, this was just to mess around


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Gunna tweak it soon, this was just to mess around



I love that cpu score


----------



## KBcobra

27012 what I got 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12908951


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *declaration963*


Hi ... i am newbie... can i post my score too here ?

here is my score









Direct Link :http://i48.tinypic.com/wtvzaq.jpg

i am the worst in here XD

1658 Mark - 1280 X 768 - Optimal Setting - Intel HD Graphic ( but i modification the driver and rename it into Intel 3D Shara Graphic Motion )

You can see my system on my system link










of course you can...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBcobra* 
27012 what I got
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12908951

Nice gpu score! I bet you can overclock that xeon even further though


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
15880

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...137DD0C4C043E9

Well, that makes me feel better, my CPU is much weaker, but my score is about the same as yours.
~15288.
I'll post when I get home.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I love that cpu score










Its actually higher then my i7 (even at 4.2), but my GPU scores were higher on the i7.


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Nice gpu score! I bet you can overclock that xeon even further though










nah I gave up on this xeon, got a 920 A batch sitting on my desk thoough


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBcobra* 
nah I gave up on this xeon, got a 920 A batch sitting on my desk thoough









Oooh... sounds like we are going to have some nice benchies soon!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Its actually higher then my i7 (even at 4.2), but my GPU scores were higher on the i7.


Same gpu? That's strange..


----------



## redhat_ownage

cpu limited ATM


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
cpu limited ATM










Any luck with unlocking that 555? You have such great ram btw... 1000mhz cas 4 is nothing to balk at.


----------



## redhat_ownage

cpu is grabage im selling it you want it?
ram ok it only does 1220 4-4-4-5


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
cpu is grabage im selling it you want it?
ram ok it only does 1220 4-4-4-5

How much? Did you try to unlock the two extra cores with your motherboard?

That is astonishing! I can't even get my ddr2 800 to run that well low of latency without super voltage!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
cpu is grabage im selling it you want it?
ram ok it only does 1220 4-4-4-5

I take its the 2x1gb G.Skill 1000mhz 4-4-4-5 you have? (F2-8000PHU2-2GBHZ is what I have).
At least thats what I have, and they are overclocking beasts! But at pretty high volt though, 2.2-2.3v!


----------



## redhat_ownage

the gskill HZ's are far better than mine i have corsair 1142mhz 5-5-5-15 2.1V
right now im running 800mhz 4-4-4-12 1T 2.18V


----------



## tahumie87

Here's mine


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tahumie87* 
Here's mine

















THAT is an impressive score for a 9600GT.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
THAT is an impressive score for a 9600GT.

his score is high because of the cpu not the videocard


----------



## nolonger

Oh wait, he's using SLI too. Nevermind.


----------



## sebastianTR

here is mine 5770
now i saw 8800GT 9600GT bla bla
i m not sure is this good or bad
i belive can i hit max 18k


----------



## GRABibus

3Dmark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 = 22519pts

SM2.0 Score = 9148pts
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9825pts
CPU Score = 7004pts

Core 2 Quad [email protected],2GHz => 100% stable
ASUS [email protected]/1584/1431 => 100% stable
Drivers GeForce v197.45 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3


----------



## go4life

Not to bad Grabibus!
I really need to get me a skinned copy of XP and do some 06 rounds again


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Not to bad Grabibus!
I really need to get me a skinned copy of XP and do some 06 rounds again


----------



## Tnlgg

19,056 here.


----------



## Dylan33p

23310


----------



## Hasie

Ive got a question. I had a 3Ghz c2d. now I have a 4Ghz i7. and my score only whent up by 2000. is that a good improve ment? because I over clocked my c2d from 2.1 to 3.2 and I gained almost 2000. So it feels like a 9.6GHz in crease should be giving me quite a bit more than a 2.2Ghz increase?

Cpu score raised by 5000 but over all score only 2000?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
Ive got a question. I had a 3Ghz c2d. now I have a 4Ghz i7. and my score only whent up by 2000. is that a good improve ment? because I over clocked my c2d from 2.1 to 3.2 and I gained almost 2000. So it feels like a 9.6GHz in crease should be giving me quite a bit more than a 2.2Ghz increase?

Cpu score raised by 5000 but over all score only 2000?

Umm, 3.2GHz to 4GHz is only an 800Mhz increase







. Not 9.6GHz. You don't add the cores together to make one ridiculous clock speed. 4GHz is 4GHz.

And that doesn't sound too far off, considering this benchmark is 5 years old (I believe it was released late 2005).

EDIT:
Your sig rig also shows you running a 9600GT. Of course you're not going to have some crazy high score. Get a better GPU setup, and your score will increase even more. The i7 likely gave you the biggest boost though, since 06 is more or less a CPU benchmark anymore.


----------



## FtW 420

My latest with a single gtx 470, bios flashed but still on the stock cooler.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
My latest with a single gtx 470, bios flashed but still on the stock cooler.

Wow, very nice work


----------



## go4life

Really nice score FTW420!


----------



## jarv

How's this look? Seems a little low

Sig Rig


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarv* 
How's this look? Seems a little low

Sig Rig

Seems right! You haven't overclocked that 930 to more than 3.8ghz, your ram runs at 1448mhz with 8-9-9-24 which is pretty high latency for such a low mhz, and you have not overclocked your GTX260 = you don't get a high number on 06


----------



## jarv

I was having the hardest time getting 4.0Ghz stable with the 930, so I basically gave up for now.

As far as ram timings go, I am pretty novice at it. Any pointers on adjusting timings?

And for the video card. Is it safe for me to OC it on stock GPU cooling? Any programs you recommend for doing so?


----------



## go4life

Well having the extra 200mhz won't help that much, but a little. In everyday tasks it won't affect you what so ever!

I would try to go for the stock speed of the ram you have and what timings it use (like 8-8-8-20 or something similar), im not sure what yours are, but try to get it as close to the stock value, then try to bump up the mhz a little at the time and see if its stable! Remember to put the volt correctly to the ram as well.

Yes its safe overclocking on the stock cooler!
Programs you can use, MSi Afterburner, Rivatuner and I think there is a overclocking tool in the nvidia control panel as well.
Try to focus on getting the core speed up, since it has most effect on everything!


----------



## jarv

Will Do! What are safe temps for GPU's?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Well having the extra 200mhz won't help that much, but a little. In everyday tasks it won't affect you what so ever!

Blasphemer!









Hand over your OCN membership card


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarv* 
Will Do! What are safe temps for GPU's?

Try to keep it under 90c, but most cards can do up to 100c really lol...
But the lower the better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Blasphemer!









Hand over your OCN membership card









Rofl-copter









At least im running 4.4ghz 24/7 even though I don't need more than like 3.6ghz to actually run my 5870's full out, so can I keep my membership card?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


At least im running 4.4ghz 24/7 even though I don't need more than like 3.6ghz to actually run my 5870's full out, so can I keep my membership card?










*Threefeet stares at his shoes*

yes...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


*Threefeet stares at his shoes*

yes...


Manhug time<3


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I think the best part of this thread is looking back at the very beginning and seeing people talk about how impressive 4-5k was, hahaha. There was one persona saying how he can't wait for his Pentium D and some 7 series Nvidia card, haha. Oh how times have changed.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Manhug time<3


Oh you...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


I think the best part of this thread is looking back at the very beginning and seeing people talk about how impressive 4-5k was, hahaha. There was one persona saying how he can't wait for his Pentium D and some 7 series Nvidia card, haha. Oh how times have changed.


Haha yeah, I remember my 7900GTX and Athlon 4400x2 @ 2.7ghz gave me 6k lol, I was like wow back then









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Oh you...










Tihihihihihi


----------



## gaming96

just ran it and my score is 15874 !


----------



## venom55520

i got a little over 11k with a 3870 in my sig rig, not sure how that stacks up.


----------



## Hasie

i love my i7








but I need a GPU upgrade stil running 9600gt


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## ntuason




----------



## go4life

^not to bad, OC that 980x to 4.5ghz++, let the memory on the 4890s be on stock and try to get the core closer to 1000mhz, then if its stable enough oc the mem to, should give you 30k+


----------



## We Gone

How's this for an old tired rig.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14500527


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


How's this for an old tired rig.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14500527


Pretty good score for your rig actually


----------



## We Gone

Thanks, funny thing is it only @ 3600mhz don't know why it stated showing as 4050mhz in windows.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

amd 1090t @ 4.3ghz with 24k+ 3dmark06
msi 5870 lightning
aus crosshair IV
and the rest you can see it down here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365344


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *We Gone* 
Thanks, funny thing is it only @ 3600mhz don't know why it stated showing as 4050mhz in windows.

Np!

Well thats because futuremark takes the fsb you are using and multiplies it with the stock multiplier of the cpu.
Since you are running you are running 450x8=3600mhz, the system in futuremark believes you are running 450x9=4050mhz.
They do that on all cpuÂ´s! If you see the 06 scores in my sig you can see that it says I ran my 920 @ 4477mhz (224x20) stock on 920 is 20x multiplier, while I was actually running 224x21 = 4704mhz


----------



## nolonger

I ran 3DMark06 on this CPU as a joke and got about 13k points, I thought it was pretty funny. Can't wait 'till I can buy my i7 920.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

stock 5850 and a OC'd i7 920..

here's my GTX470..


----------



## MAXIMATOR

a little bit tweaking still struggling 4.4ghz in this 1090t


----------



## MAXIMATOR

after a lot of hardware tweaking i finally got it to 25k


----------



## SlaveOnDope

Here's a 27747 run I did this summer on a single 5850.
Waiting for winter or water for more....


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


after a lot of hardware tweaking i finally got it to 25k


Congrats on 25k









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlaveOnDope*


Here's a 27747 run I did this summer on a single 5850.
Waiting for winter or water for more....


Not bad at all!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlaveOnDope*


Here's a 27747 run I did this summer on a single 5850.
Waiting for winter or water for more....


Up that mem and turn on HT and you might be able to get 28k ^^


----------



## khemist

*26339* GTX4601GB sli



http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14484802


----------



## khemist

*25607*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13447404









This was my 5870 before 460sli.


----------



## pistons50

12000 stock with my laptop


----------



## SlaveOnDope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Up that mem and turn on HT and you might be able to get 28k ^^


Hrm didnt notice HT was off when I submitted my score to the bot.

Cant go higher on the memory would put me at ~2200mhz and my NB craps out at 4ghz so low and tight it stays for benching. Bios 1307 caps the NB and RAM at 4ghz and 2000mhz I think









Waiting for winter


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlaveOnDope*


Hrm didnt notice HT was off when I submitted my score to the bot.

Cant go higher on the memory would put me at ~2200mhz and my NB craps out at 4ghz so low and tight it stays for benching. Bios 1307 caps the NB and RAM at 4ghz and 2000mhz I think









Waiting for winter










Opps I meant the memory clock on the GPU, shoulda been more specific


----------



## GRABibus

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 : 22616 points

SM2.0 Score = 9175pts
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9920pts
CPU Score = 6973pts

Core 2 Quad [email protected],2GHz
ASUS [email protected]/1584/1431 
Drivers GeForce v197.45 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3


----------



## redhat_ownage




----------



## FtW 420

Redhat, ht should be on for 3d06, much better cpu score.


----------



## go4life

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>FtW 420</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&p=10578975#post10578975" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">Redhat, ht should be on for 3d06, much better cpu score.</div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>Indeed, HT should be on.<br />
Also why only 4.2ghz? Under cooling it even says "unlimited dice", so you should get some damn good scores <img src="/images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Redhat, ht should be on for 3d06, much better cpu score.


gimmie a break ive only had this computer for 3 days









not maxed by any means.


----------



## orlywutlol

hmm I updated to 10.8 drivers and my score was 19010. Q9550 @ 3.825ghz. Stock 4870x2. Seems a bit low?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orlywutlol*


hmm I updated to 10.8 drivers and my score was 19010. Q9550 @ 3.825ghz. Stock 4870x2. Seems a bit low?


About right I think? So long since I used the 4870x2.
Try the 10.4 drivers, after what I've heard its the best for the 4870x2! (At least for BC2 and benchmarking).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orlywutlol*


hmm I updated to 10.8 drivers and my score was 19010. Q9550 @ 3.825ghz. Stock 4870x2. Seems a bit low?


I got 22,000 with a Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz with my old 4870x2 stock clocks.

Your score seems low.


----------



## orlywutlol

Did some searching and it seems like 4870x2 users have issues with the second GPU stuck in 2d clocks. grrr


----------



## cq842000

This is a placeholder until I get my 4.7ghz profile solid. I've noticed that anything over 950mhz on the four GPU cores actually lessens my score, but my 24/7 is 1ghz on all cores including for Vantage. That being said,all my bios OC profiles from 4.6ghz profile on down have recently undergone major voltage/tweaking and are now rock solid with max temps under load being 66c. CPUz reports the Vcore+ VTT, so look at the eleet voltage for what the chip is actually running on. Not the best voltage I know, but not insanely high either.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14561308


----------



## orlywutlol

installed 10.4a drivers. 21619 3DMarks now. Not sure why ATI keeps releasing drivers that kills the 4870x2. Whatever


----------



## redhat_ownage

i win the game




































o and still not maxxed


----------



## Rhylian

got a score of 19342 here.

System is my sig rig, a bit OC'ed, nothing huge tho.

Proc Phenom [email protected] (no voltage adjustments)
Card GTX460 [email protected]
Mem. 4Gigs Kingston Hyper-X [email protected] (1.6v)
Msi NF980-G65


----------



## We Gone

Get a chuckle out of this.







4702

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14617539


----------



## Rhylian

getting closer here, but i still need to tweak ram timings and bump fsb a bit i think...


----------



## redhat_ownage

pretty slow for a 460???
i was pretty sure a single 460 would be more powerful than a pair of 8800's


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
pretty slow for a 460???
i was pretty sure a single 460 would be more powerful than a pair of 8800's

He got a phenom @ 3.8ghz, its no good for benchmarking


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


He got a phenom @ 3.8ghz, its no good for benchmarking










found somthing interesting on my photobucket


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


found somthing interesting on my photobucket


Hmm, well when you say it does seem a little low for his case!
Not to bad score for that cpu and 8800gt's btw


----------



## [seandotcom]

got 27961 3dmarks with my sig rig. that's up from 20000 after upgrading from a Q9550 and putting another 470 for SLI.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

im gonna try for another 30k once i get my rig rebuilt. shouldnt be to hard, i got it with 3 4890s before.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hmm, well when you say it does seem a little low for his case!
Not to bad score for that cpu and 8800gt's btw









so the phenom is what's holding me back then?


----------



## PcKiller

I got 19,229 default benchmark test with the PC in my sig. Running at default setttings.

I7-875K running at 2.931Ghz. Is the score good?


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
so the phenom is what's holding me back then?

probably the board...

last night's run cpu is just about maxxed now on air


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


so the phenom is what's holding me back then?


Perhaps!
Its not good for benchmarking, but its not sure you will notice any difference for normal tasks, so unless you really like benchmarking I don't see any point of swapping to intel









Btw, got 30981 in 06 now with my 920 @ 4620mhz, GPU's @ stock (since they won't overclock..).
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14629988


----------



## JumJum

wanted to get everyones opinion on my scores. This is on a e5200 OC'd to 4.0, with a 460 768MB at 800/1600/1900 with no voltage increase. scored 16665


----------



## We Gone

New Q9550 = 22320

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14650710


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *We Gone* 
Get a chuckle out of this.







4702

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14617539

i got a laptop run you might like!


----------



## Bodycount




----------



## GeforceGTS

Ran this a couple of weeks ago for lulz... 2044


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
i got a laptop run you might like!

Jeez man, how long did it take to finish that benchmark?


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 
Jeez man, how long did it take to finish that benchmark?

not sure exactly, i actually fell asleep waiting
sad thing is it's only a year old and has what my mom was told was a "gaming" chip in it...
yay HP!









EDIT: oh yeah, new sig rig score of 20503+/- a couple is in my signature under the 460!


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


i got a laptop run you might like!


Did not know it would score that low.









New high for me

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14728235


----------



## Izvire

Any good?


----------



## Rhylian

@Isvire
you could prolly squeeze more out of it, see the link in my sig for my 460's current score, if my machine were at 4.5 core i think i might would be right there with you. (unless yours is an everyday OC of course)


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


@Isvire
you could prolly squeeze more out of it, see the link in my sig for my 460's current score, if my machine were at 4.5 core i think i might would be right there with you. (unless yours is an everyday OC of course)


Yeah I use my OC 24/7.
Been using the 4,5ghz for 10 months or something..
But you've got a quad while I have a dualie.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Yeah I use my OC 24/7.
Been using the 4,5ghz for 10 months or something..
But you've got a quad while I have a dualie.










ah, i didn't even notice that difference (not being an Intel user), so in that case i would have to say yes it IS a good score.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Any good?











Severe bottleneck there.

Attached my 9800GX2 score. I could've gone higher, but I was low on DICE and wanted to improve my 3DMark05 score.

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...x2_26981_marks


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Severe bottleneck there.

Attached my 9800GX2 score. I could've gone higher, but I was low on DICE and wanted to improve my 3DMark05 score.

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...x2_26981_marks

Yeah well, you're comparing my dual core air cooled CPU that runs 24/7 on these overclocks to your i7 that was run on DICE for what? 30min?

Great.


----------



## nolonger

I could beat your score with my i7 on air, but I don't have a decent heatsink.

EDIT: I'm gonna give it a try later today.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I could beat your score with my i7 on air, but I don't have a decent heatsink.

EDIT: I'm gonna give it a try later today.

And your point by doing that is?
Its an I7. I have a C2D.
Get the difference? 3DMark06 is cpu dependant anyways.
You won't prove anything with that.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
And your point by doing that is?
Its an I7. I have a C2D.
Get the difference? 3DMark06 is cpu dependant anyways.
You won't prove anything with that.

For some reason I thought your original post was asking if you had a bottleneck. Must've mixed up with another thread. I wasn't actually posting the 9800GX2 score to beat you, I just hadn't posted that score here before.


----------



## go4life

@ Izvire, seems good for your cpu! Seems like you have a good E8400 doing 4.5ghz at that volt!

@ Nolonger, your 920 oc was not to impressive considering you where using dice! I did 4.7ghz on water with my 920, so with dice I would expect a little more


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
@ Izvire, seems good for your cpu! Seems like you have a good E8400 doing 4.5ghz at that volt!

@ Nolonger, your 920 oc was not to impressive considering you where using dice! I did 4.7ghz on water with my 920, so with dice I would expect a little more









Nolonger's 920 is all brand spanking new, I'm sure he'll get braver with it pretty quick. Although 1.648V for 4.6Ghz on dice? Should be less volts or more Mhz.

go4life, 4.7 with HT on water? Damn good, I think I only hit that once running vantage with chilled water & the PC outside at close to freezing temps.
U gots ballz...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Nolonger's 920 is all brand spanking new, I'm sure he'll get braver with it pretty quick. Although 1.648V for 4.6Ghz on dice? Should be less volts or more Mhz.

go4life, 4.7 with HT on water? Damn good, I think I only hit that once running vantage with chilled water & the PC outside at close to freezing temps.
U gots ballz...

It was actually stable at 1.45V for 4.6GHz. I was just very low on DICE and couldn't afford to run into any instabilities. 1.65V was what I used to run 4.8GHz HT on (still think I could've used less).

Planning a LN2 session next weekend.


----------



## FtW 420

Ln2 is great except for cbb. I felt like smashing things last night going for 3d06 in xp, cbb on every single reboot , bsod or freeze. Had to be at least -70 to bench at 5.3Ghz & cbb was at ~30Â°.
Ended up with this for single card on water


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Ln2 is great except for cbb. I felt like smashing things last night going for 3d06 in xp, cbb on every single reboot , bsod or freeze. Had to be at least -70 to bench at 5.3Ghz & cbb was at ~30Â°.
Ended up with this for single card on water









Those are amazing clocks for the GTX 480. I can only hope my chip's CBB is low. I'm buying a blow torch, though. Just in case.









Gonna test out my friend's Phenom II. We were having trouble running anything more than SuperPi at 5.2GHz due to temps on DICE.


----------



## cold_fusion




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Nolonger's 920 is all brand spanking new, I'm sure he'll get braver with it pretty quick. Although 1.648V for 4.6Ghz on dice? Should be less volts or more Mhz.

go4life, 4.7 with HT on water? Damn good, I think I only hit that once running vantage with chilled water & the PC outside at close to freezing temps.
U gots ballz...


Thank you









I did it at 1.43v if I don't remember wrong, got a good chip! But god damn its a hot one..

Nice going on the gtx480 score!


----------



## redhat_ownage

wow i just noticed my 8800gt's are faster than most of the 5870 in this thread....


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


wow i just noticed my 8800gt's are faster than most of the 5870 in this thread....


And your 06 score is what?


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


And your 06 score is what?


higher than you will believe


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


higher than you will believe










lets hear it ;*


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lets hear it ;*

not maxed


----------



## Rhylian

good show Red!


----------



## go4life

Not to shabby for 8800gt's!


----------



## cyclist14

11320









Hoping to build a 30k+ desktop next year.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclist14* 
11320









Hoping to build a 30k+ desktop next year.

my rig is the minimum for 30k you need. mines a low 30s in a cold room lol.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
my rig is the minimum for 30k you need. mines a low 30s in a cold room lol.

The right pair of 260's can do 30k. Mine weren't the right pair, as I can only do a little over 29k. My 470 will break 30k, but as of now, I'm under 100pts shy.


----------



## PizzaMan

Looking good there Mike


----------



## go4life

^ Agreed


----------



## sbrochew

I just upgraded my system to two Toxic HD 5850's (from one HD 4890) and 8GB G.Skill 1600 (from 4GB Kingston). with my old stuff I posted about 14000 on 3dmark06. I ran it this weekend with my upgrades and posted like 18800. I was pretty pleased with the boost. This is all default, no overclocking at all. (Of course the Toxic 5850's come overclocked).

I am going to overclock soon. Interested in seeing how much it will improve. My CPU and hard drive got the worst ratings.

i saw that some have scores in the 40,000's. Thats nuts. HOW? One guy didnt even seem to have that great a system. He had like half as much memory as I did. His CPU was much better though.


----------



## go4life

You really need to OC that 955 of yours, that is a low score for 2x 5850's!

Anyways, ram don't got anything to say with 3dmark06, 1gb is enough really! (Much ram also limits high overclocks).

to get 40000 you need a 980x overclocked at 5ghz+++ and the best GPU's available heh


----------



## sbrochew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


You really need to OC that 955 of yours, that is a low score for 2x 5850's!

Anyways, ram don't got anything to say with 3dmark06, 1gb is enough really! (Much ram also limits high overclocks).

to get 40000 you need a 980x overclocked at 5ghz+++ and the best GPU's available heh











I have never overclocked before. I wanted to get my system close to where I wanted it before overclocking it. Do you have idea what my score should be with dual 5850's?


----------



## go4life

Not completly sure what to expect from your cpu really, but id say closer to 23-25k with a good OC.

Head over to the AMD threads here, and get some help overclocking


----------



## sbrochew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Not completly sure what to expect from your cpu really, but id say closer to 23-25k with a good OC.

Head over to the AMD threads here, and get some help overclocking










Thanks!


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Looking good there Mike











Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


^ Agreed










Thanks for the kind words







Still could use a little bit of work


----------



## nolonger

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...80_30465_marks

Gonna need water cooling to improve those clocks on the GPU. I have a bad clocker.


----------



## alienguts

24962


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
24962

13400 with my sig rig







Quite an accomplishment I think, for a 500$ rig!


----------



## go4life

Well I just got rid of my 2x 5870's, and picked up some GTX 460's cheap! Going to test once I get them in the mail! Always wanted to try out the 460's, but I won't be keeping them for long. Just until 6970/6990 is out! (unless the GTX580s are better..)

What should I expect with the GTX460's? If I run at like 4.5ghz?


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

22485pts

SM2.0 Score = 9128 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9843 points
CPU Score = 6954 points

[email protected],2GHz
ASUS GeForce [email protected]/1584/1431
Drivers GeForce v260.99 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3

Bye


----------



## Raedwulf

24109 :d


----------



## go4life

^ at what cpu clock?


----------



## FtW 420

Single gtx 580 full cover water


----------



## go4life

Damn! Nice! Can't wait to try out the GTX 580's, sadly they are not in stock here yet









EDIT: How do you get the HWbot sign under rep?


----------



## teajayyy

20193 w/ current sigrig...

It feels to low :/
I've seen people hit like 22k with my same cards.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Damn! Nice! Can't wait to try out the GTX 580's, sadly they are not in stock here yet









EDIT: How do you get the HWbot sign under rep?


Make a post in this thread to get the postbit
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Make a post in this thread to get the postbit
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


Alright, thanks


----------



## NoGuru

How do I submit a saved score to ORB, I saved it, just don't see where to submit because my bench rig is not online.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


How do I submit a saved score to ORB, I saved it, just don't see where to submit because my bench rig is not online.


Start up 3d06, then right click somewhere in the window to get the drop down menu with the option to submit saved result.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Start up 3d06, then right click somewhere in the window to get the drop down menu with the option to submit saved result.


Learn something new everyday. Thanks FTW!


----------



## nolonger

28950
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14
Single GTX 480 with an i7 920 on air. Think I can squeeze a little more out of the processor.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Single gtx 580 full cover water











Clocks looking good sir.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Single gtx 580 full cover water











There are full cover blocks for it already??









Amazing score. Keep it up man!


----------



## shezz

17859....GTX465oc'ed,[email protected] & 4gig kingston ram


----------



## mannyfc

running one later on tonight with my sig rig , any thoughts on what i should expect? probably run it at 4.6 ghz btw


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


running one later on tonight with my sig rig , any thoughts on what i should expect? probably run it at 4.6 ghz btw


~19,000 should be pretty close.


----------



## Wade

24950 with current Rig


----------



## mannyfc

not really happy with this....

any thoughts?

i hope its the ram....errr idk


----------



## Oupavoc

That score seems about right


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


not really happy with this....

any thoughts?

i hope its the ram....errr idk


What are the gpu clocks?

I'm not sure if it's the ram and or lower cache on the cpu. I saw several runs with an E8400 scoring in the 18K range and some topping out around 20k.

I actually just found 2 results with E7300/7400 running around 4.1-4.2ghz getting high 17k scores. Both had ram running near or over 1ghz.

Here is one for reference http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=2...se&iehack=.jpg


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


not really happy with this....

any thoughts?

i hope its the ram....errr idk


There is so much a dual core can do even @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## mannyfc

^sarcasm?(im trying here) lol well i guess ill work on gpu clocks and the ram and run it again i really want 18k


----------



## Roki977

34518 -2 x gtx 470, x58-ud3r rev 1.6, DICE



34989, HT on


----------



## go4life

Weird that you got so little improvement with HT on! Still ok score


----------



## ramenbuoy

hey guys,

just posting some info (havn't really pushed it yet, just bumping it up 10mhz every boot)

*I want to improve my score, because 17734 is nothing compared to some of the scores out there.*

Yorkfield Q9300 3398mhz 453x7.5 VID 1.2125 ~ 22c-26c

gtx 470 + EK nickel acetal block

1.087 // 870 // 1740 // 2100 ~ 24c-29c

SM2.0 Score6614.0
HDR/SM3.0 Score8859.0
CPU Score4823.0
Game ScoreN/A
GT1 - Return To Proxycon55.07 FPS
GT2 - Firefly Forest55.16 FPS
CPU1 - Red Valley1.58 FPS
CPU2 - Red Valley2.35 FPS
HDR1 - Canyon Flight107.83 FPS
HDR2 - Deep Freeze69.35 FPS










oh forgot to include this so I made another SS









edit: before you get on my case about this program being CPU oriented; so is black ops and that's the only game I play


----------



## Arctucas

28459


----------



## GRABibus

22519 points

SM2.0 Score = 9148 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 9825 points
CPU Score = 7004 points

[email protected],2GHz
[email protected]/1584/1431
Drivers GeForce v197.45 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3


----------



## marduk666

21534 Cpu oc at 3.9 and a 6870HD


----------



## We Gone

Have not checked this in a while, Nice scores Guys.


----------



## Moparman

Here are a few of mine.
1090T an 2 8800GTS 21586 
1055T an GTX470 22668
1055T an 2 GTX275 23248
i7 920 an 2 GTX260 25557
Q9550 an GTX295 22436
SKT775 P4 An GTX295 6084
Q9550 an 2 9800GTX+ 22708
Q6700 an 2 9800GTX+ 20477


----------



## redhat_ownage

new video card no mods yet
and underclocked cpu


----------



## go4life

Looks promising, now bring on the LN2 and GPU mods


----------



## GeforceGTS

Daily clocks, nothing fancy.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


new video card no mods yet
and underclocked cpu










i just put out the same score as you 24k im suprised because my rig is really not the same if we talk about CPU


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marduk666* 
i just put out the same score as you 24k im suprised because my rig is really not the same if we talk about CPU

His clocks were all pretty low. I'm sure that's just a starter run. Real scores should came later. I've done near 30k with a 470 and 920.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
His clocks were all pretty low. I'm sure that's just a starter run. Real scores should came later. I've done near 30k with a 470 and 920.

that why i said that because normaly ive seens 470score better than that even if in game they are pretty the same 470 and 6870


----------



## mannyfc

4.5ghz, more ram.... cpuz shows slow speed because the multi went down sorry about that, but YEAH now to 18k lol , going to take out old ram and oc ram to 500ish mhz maybe more


----------



## go4life

Go turn of intel speedstep and C1E in bios, and you should get away the downclocking


----------



## DigitrevX

@ work so don't have a SS. But replaced most of the parts in my machine last night and ran mark06

New rig as of last night, AI OC at 3.3ghz w/295gtx 3dmark06 = 21,445

Old rig OC'ed 3dmark06 = 11,085
asus k8n deluxe sli
2x 1g corsair ddr1 400mhz xms
opty 165 OC @ 3.0ghz
seagate 7200rpm ata HD

^with the 295gtx in my profile^


----------



## redhat_ownage

i fixed my 470 a lil


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work red hat!


----------



## AMOCO

22872 3DMarks06
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15142001


----------



## Eaglake

Heres mine on stock speeds only 11380
later i'll do some on Overclocked


----------



## jdcrispe95

5110








0-1 FPS ON CPU TEST THOUGH???


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95* 
5201








0-1 FPS ON CPU TEST THOUGH???









Mine also has 0-1 on CPU test


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglake* 
Mine also has 0-1 on CPU test









its very weird, I have to put "-nosysteminfo" so 3DMark works?!


----------



## mannyfc

the cpu test is normal i get 3 fps max at 4.5 ghz


----------



## dennis_g




----------



## GRABibus

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 ([email protected]/1584/1431 - [email protected],4GHz) : 23326 points

SM2.0 Score = 9478 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 10139 points
CPU Score = 7311 points

[email protected],4GHz
GeForce [email protected]/1584/1431
Graphic drivers NVIDIA GeForce v260.99 WHQL
OS Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3


----------



## ussoldier_1984

22866 on my sig rig
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15158752


----------



## Snake Pliskin

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/13359407

Blue score is my rig OC'd slightly both the GPU and the CPU.Green score is all stock .


----------



## Lord Xeb

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15129152

19432

Ran my Q6600 @ 4.0 and cards at 1100/1350.


----------



## GRABibus

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 ([email protected]/1721/2204 and [email protected],4GHz) : 26033 points

SM2.0 Score = 9621 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 12871 points
CPU Score = 7336 points

[email protected],4GHz
EVGA GeForce [email protected]/1721/2204
Drivers GeForce v263.09 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3


----------



## go4life

I would expect more from a GTX580 really!


----------



## nolonger

Nah, his score is about right for a Q9650. My i7 920 at 4.6GHz and GTX 480 at 850MHz/1000MHz scores just above 30K.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;11702801*
> I would expect more from a GTX580 really!


No, I am absolutely sure that it is due to CPU limitation of SM2.0 score.

Whatever the frequency of my GPU, I have around 9600points at SM2.0...

Of course my HDR/SM3.0 score is normal for this card (Above 12000points) and my CPU score is completely normal also (More than 7300points for a [email protected],4GHz is really good score).

So, my conclusion is that the SM2.0 is the limitation due to CPU.
I am sure if I could run a Corei7 920 at 4GHz, i would have a SM2.0 score more close to 10500 points.

Look here :

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_580/23.html

GTX580 and Corei7 @ 3,8GHz (Windows 7), 1280x1024 default settings => 24600 points

Look below, with now GPU at 891MHz, only my HDR/SM3.0 scorte have raised (A little bit).
SM2.0 remains the same...CPU limitation ! Even with [email protected],4GHz !

But be sure, in game I have no limitations









3DMArk06 is too old for this card !

If someone could post scores with Q9650 @ around 4,4GHz and GTX580, could be interesting to confirm.

PS : I just read a french post where a guy is unable to reach 23000points at 3DMark06 with [email protected],2GHz and HD5970 !! He confirms also CPU limitation.

GHopefully, in game we play at 1920x1200 minimum with those cards with AA activated, that means GPU is more used and then fps are here !!!


----------



## GRABibus

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 ([email protected]/1780/2204 and [email protected],4GHz) : 26079 points

SM2.0 Score = 9617 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 12912 points
CPU Score = 7352 points

[email protected],4GHz
EVGA GeForce [email protected]/1780/2204
Drivers GeForce v263.09 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3


----------



## GRABibus

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 ([email protected]/1820/2204 and [email protected],4GHz) : 26121 points

SM2.0 Score = 9602 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 13005 points
CPU Score = 7314 points

[email protected],4GHz
EVGA GeForce [email protected]/1820/2204
Drivers GeForce v263.09 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3

No significant gain between [email protected]=25968pts and this score with high overclock...

GTX580 doesn't like definitely 3DMark06


----------



## razr m3

17355: Athlon II X4 620 @ 3.41GHz and a GTX 460 @ 840/1680/1920


----------



## Pieiam

I got 25k on my sig rig


----------



## ohioviper

25326 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15170551


----------



## Jesse^_^

I got 14702 http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15196682;jse...8DCTfV5vJqjtcf


----------



## Mikecdm

Managed to get this today


----------



## GRABibus

3DMark06 Professional Edition v1.2.0 ([email protected]/1840/2300 and [email protected],4GHz) : 26172 points

SM2.0 Score = 9608 points
HDR/SM3.0 Score = 13024 points
CPU Score = 7350 points

[email protected],4GHz
EVGA GeForce [email protected]/1840/[email protected]=1,135V
Drivers NVIDIA GeForce v263.09 WHQL
Windows XP Pro 32 bits SP3


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;11777717*
> Managed to get this today


Nice! Did you do any mods to the GTX570?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

25320

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15231383

Hm, used to get 20k with a Q6700 and two 9800GTX's SLI'd. Didn't push the clocks to hard for any of this (though I don't why ORB says my proc was at 3.8, it was at 4).


----------



## ian209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;11789517*
> Nice! Did you do any mods to the GTX570?


It's mostly that 4.5Ghz i7. 3dm06 is quite CPU dependent.


----------



## redhat_ownage

if i can get my cpu up to 4.5-4.6ghz i would smash through 30K, but im being limited by temps ATM.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;11789517*
> Nice! Did you do any mods to the GTX570?


Nothing really. I put a waterblock on it, to see if it could go higher, but it seems that my card isn't the best clocker or just needs to be colder. Water didn't help too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ian209;11854486*
> It's mostly that 4.5Ghz i7. 3dm06 is quite CPU dependent.


Cpu helps as does high clocks on the card. I could have probably got the same score with a 470, had it been it not been a terrible clocker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage;11856519*
> if i can get my cpu up to 4.5-4.6ghz i would smash through 30K, but im being limited by temps ATM.


Should be able to. I was right at 29k, nearly 30k, but my 470 could only run 880 core. A different OS or possibly just some tweaks could have pushed it over 30k. It was that close.


----------



## ronnin426850

*15100*








http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15237396

Ath II 260 @3.75
4GB DDR3 1333 @CL7
HD 4870 @790/1000


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;11856583*
> Nothing really. I put a waterblock on it, to see if it could go higher, but it seems that my card isn't the best clocker or just needs to be colder. Water didn't help too much.
> 
> Cpu helps as does high clocks on the card. I could have probably got the same score with a 470, had it been it not been a terrible clocker.
> 
> Should be able to. I was right at 29k, nearly 30k, but my 470 could only run 880 core. A different OS or possibly just some tweaks could have pushed it over 30k. It was that close.


This benchmark is definitely CPU dependent : High clocks on card only helps on HDR/SM3.0 score. SM2.0 score is 90% related to CPU type and clock.
My GTX580 scores only 9600points at SM2.0 with a [email protected],4GHz, and 10000points with [email protected],6GHZ.
If I increase the clock of GTX580, SM2.0 score doesn't increase.


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;11679030*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15129152
> 
> 19432
> 
> Ran my Q6600 @ 4.0 and cards at 1100/1350.


this seems VERY low i was getting WELL over 20k with 8800gts 320's you should be able to stomp that.

my most recent run although i am on air with HORRIBLE temps http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15229717 i think i can beat this by at least 2k


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus;11866279*
> This benchmark is definitely CPU dependent : High clocks on card only helps on HDR/SM3.0 score. SM2.0 score is 90% related to CPU type and clock.
> My GTX580 scores only 9600points at SM2.0 with a [email protected],4GHz, and 10000points with [email protected],6GHZ.
> If I increase the clock of GTX580, SM2.0 score doesn't increase.


And this is exactly how CPU dependant it is:
http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm06/15237396/3dm06/11440686

Note, same GPU, less mem, crappier OS and 5Ghz 8 core CPU







20k difference


----------



## redhat_ownage

EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hit 29.9k likea bausss!!!!!!!!
SS will have to wait till tomarrow cuz its freeakking colddd outside!!!! omg i cant feel my fingers.
i also got a run in at 4.65 and 890/1780/1996 but the score was too low 290XX so i will have to re do it
i need a beer likea bauss.


----------



## go4life

Like a baawwsss.

Lol almost 30k ^^


----------



## jjsoviet

My sig says it all.

P15429 3DMarks, pretty surprising considering I wan't able to hit 13000 on stock everything. I love the performance increase.









3DMark says the new 266.35 drivers are unsupported, so it didn't report my OC'ed clocks on the GTX 460. Mine is at 877/1754/1980 at 1.087 volts.


----------



## redhat_ownage

still rocking the stock cooler LULZ


----------



## go4life

So damn close to 30k!
A bit more tweaking and you should get it!


----------



## Mikecdm

Did this yesterday


----------



## PizzaMan

Way to much voltage. I really have no clue what I'm doing with AMD....


----------



## redhat_ownage

needz moar GPU powa
also 4.5 should be good with about 1.55V on your freezer water


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


needz moar GPU powa
also 4.5 should be good with about 1.55V on your freezer water



It is, this board has a .09v vdroop.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## markag

Hey guys, I decided to run 3DMark06 on a whim the other night. My sig rig scored a 23185 which I thought was pretty good considering I'm still running two 8800GTS 512 cards in SLI at their stock speeds. I'm not really into benchmarks, just gaming, so I would like to know how this is. My old Q6600 system usually scored mid 15000s so this seemed like a good improvement.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Dunno if I ever posted this here:


----------



## Jesse^_^

17570 with a GTX460







, link in sig..


----------



## mannyfc

thoughts? im ok with it lol


----------



## robbo2

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15288198


----------



## luanswan2002

Not gonna bother benching but I know it's around 21000 give or take.


----------



## michinmuri

I am hitting just about 10,000 with sig rig with a little OC'ing on the GPU's. My old CPU (520 at 2.6) was getting around 18,000. Why am I losing 8,000 points?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michinmuri*


I am hitting just about 10,000 with sig rig with a little OC'ing on the GPU's. My old CPU (520 at 2.6) was getting around 18,000. Why am I losing 8,000 points?


 Stabilityissue or heat will cause the GPU to down clock.

Here is a quick run.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Stabilityissue or heat will cause the GPU to down clock.

Here is a quick run.


Guru, there's something wrong with your memory timings.


----------



## Sircles

18000 and something? i think thats a bit rubbiush for my comp though


----------



## rx7i2

I get a little over 16000.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Guru, there's something wrong with your memory timings.










1300 7-7-7









Why would you do that?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


1300 7-7-7









Why would you do that?











I'm just trying to find max CPU right now, ram is loosened to rule that out.


----------



## HAZED

PNY 9800GTX+ 512mb









BFG GTX280 OC









BFG GTX280 OC (SLI)









EVGA SC GTX460 EE 1GB









EVGA GTX570


----------



## Jasonn20

here is latest run with an i7...

[URL=http://img408.imageshack.us/i/3dmark06test2.png/]


----------



## stRodda

decent enough for me, considering i dont game much.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Here is mine:

35381


----------



## Jesse^_^

This is mine http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15340736;jsessionid=19A2BF993756B70F0388E348A83C9287?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm06%2F15340736%3Fkey%3DdchFQyXdeD0a4S6S4MBFH8vDWL45yP (GTX460)

I topped the E8400/5750HD one with 15082 which is the highest


----------



## NoGuru

Yesterday.


----------



## Jasonn20

I broke 20k with updates DirectX drivers...

[URL=http://img543.imageshack.us/i/3dmarktest001.png/]


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonn20;12049624*
> I broke 20k with updates DirectX drivers...
> 
> [URL=http://img543.imageshack.us/i/3dmarktest001.png/]


that looks WAY off.... you should be much higher than that.


----------



## Jasonn20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12049652*
> that looks WAY off.... you should be much higher than that.


Please elaborate..... this is just an OC'ed HD4870...


----------



## microman

yeah with a 4.3ghz i7... i was getting higher scores than that with 320mb 8800gts and a q6600

1.344v is nice you should push that chip to 4.5 or so.


----------



## profit8652

http://3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/2864643/3dmv/2864675

the lower of the two was ran with my [email protected] running lol


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

yay!!

fubar run i missed disabling C1E and EIST..fubar me..


----------



## Raikku

I've to believe too that Q6600 bottlenecks GTX 580...

Can't get more than 19.3K from '06, and if I oc(ie to core to 820Mhz) my card I just get lower scores(?) Other strange thing is that if I run multiple runs, after first one scores just go downwards.
Cpu and SM3.0 scores seem to be quite same but it's SM2.0 what drops.


----------



## robbo2

Got this today http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15339972


----------



## 420Assassin

My Sig Rig


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Here is mine: 39303


----------



## go4life

Man those 2600K's are beasts!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Jackbrennan, are you submitting for an HWBot team?


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12155526*
> Jackbrennan, are you submitting for an HWBot team?


That wasn't my intention, no, it was just a nice score







. I have a HWbot account which you can see here: http://hwbot.org/community/user/jackbrennan2008?tab=profile


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You should totally add OCN as your team and drop by the HWBot section! That's quite an epic score...


----------



## go4life

Hurra for Norge


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12162901*
> Hurra for Norge


Ikke si noe, jeg er egentlig Australsk...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12162594*
> You should totally add OCN as your team and drop by the HWBot section! That's quite an epic score...


Ok will do


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;12163912*
> Ikke si noe, jeg er egentlig Australsk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok will do


Awesome!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;12147225*
> Here is mine: 39303


*Go Sandy







*


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;12163912*
> Ikke si noe, jeg er egentlig Australsk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok will do


Haha, men det er ingen fare ^^

Flott at du joiner HWbot teamet også, trenger fler folk der


----------



## snot

Benchmarks3DMark06: 2689 3DMarks (it was before the next post)


----------



## snot

I made a few adjustments I do not have a Phenom it is an Athlon II X3 @3.2 Ghz Stock


----------



## cky2k6

Lol, damn sandybridges make my score look wimpy.


----------



## Jasonn20

Here is a stock HD5870 run ... overclock gpu should put me in the 27,xxx i'd imagine.

][/URL]


----------



## Jasonn20

A better score with my HD5870...

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/3dmark06oc5870920.png/]


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

here are my scores for my current system

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9AIhAYyEZA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbOZZuUGUQs[/ame]

Notice higher scores with recent drivers.


----------



## go4life

Hurr durr im $tillceleronU2K

hihihiihihihihihihihi


----------



## ronnin426850

Is it normal to get a drop of 700 points if you have 2 monitors running?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;12320092*
> Is it normal to get a drop of 700 points if you have 2 monitors running?


Heard some have had problems with dropping points, but I never noticed anything when I ran two monitors.


----------



## redhat_ownage




----------



## Eaglake

Here's mine.


----------



## TronRR

Test Results.


----------



## FtW 420

My latest with a single 580


----------



## Jasonn20

eventually will break 30k .... hopefully anyway...

[URL=http://img231.imageshack.us/i/3dmark06222.png/]


----------



## jimbonbon

New record for me with the mATX rig:

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15508654

P29361

Will be pushing for 30k tonight!

J


----------



## FtW 420

jimbonbon, if you have an extra drive around to put windows XP 32bit on that will put you over 30k score right there.
Jasonn20, may be the same, I really don't know if ATI cards get the same boost in XP over win 7 in 3d06 but should get you very close at least.


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


jimbonbon, if you have an extra drive around to put windows XP 32bit on that will put you over 30k score right there.
Jasonn20, may be the same, I really don't know if ATI cards get the same boost in XP over win 7 in 3d06 but should get you very close at least.


Interesting... although I suppose it makes sense given the age of the benchmark, might have to give that a go. We saw similar results when testing older benchmarks like PassMark on XP and Win7 at work.

However having just rebuilt the system on Windows 7 it might be a bit of time before I do! Lol

J


----------



## Sircles

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15290001

i get like 18000.... *** is that about


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbonbon;12680632*
> New record for me with the mATX rig:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15508654
> 
> P29361
> 
> Will be pushing for 30k tonight!
> 
> J


here is some motivation...
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15479746


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15290001

i get like 18000.... *** is that about


3DMark 06 is mostly CPU bound - need to get some OC on those CPUs I would guess. Also not sure how it handles two CPUs, i.e. how it scales.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


here is some motivation... 
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15479746


Good work... still under 30k though ;P

I only fitted the 570's two days ago, so haven't got round to overclocking them yet. That should bring me the extra points to get over 30k, as my 920 is technically outperforming the 870.

J


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimbonbon*


3DMark 06 is mostly CPU bound - need to get some OC on that CPU!

Good work... still under 30k though ;P

I only fitted the 570's two days ago, so haven't got round to overclocking them yet. That should bring me the extra points to get over 30k, as my 920 is technically outperforming the 870.

J


how about this whatever score you get you let me know and i will top it.


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


how about this whatever score you get you let me know and i will top it.










Lol, okay then. Quite possible though - I am running within the constrains of a very small mATX case.

J


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimbonbon*


Interesting... although I suppose it makes sense given the age of the benchmark, might have to give that a go. We saw similar results when testing older benchmarks like PassMark on XP and Win7 at work.

However having just rebuilt the system on Windows 7 it might be a bit of time before I do! Lol J


I't's really just 3dmark 01 & 3dmark 06 that will do better in xp (with fermi cards), can't just be the age because 3dmark 03 will do better in windows 7, 3dmark 05 is pretty close between the 2 OSes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15290001

i get like 18000.... *** is that about


Looks like it bugged out a bit (2147483647 MHz cpu?)
Were the cpus overclocked? 06 is really dependent on cpu speed, the faster the cpu the higher the 3d test scores as well as the cpu.
You should definitely be able to do better...


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I't's really just 3dmark 01 & 3dmark 06 that will do better in xp (with fermi cards), can't just be the age because 3dmark 03 will do better in windows 7, 3dmark 05 is pretty close between the 2 OSes.

Looks like it bugged out a bit (2147483647 MHz cpu?)
Were the cpus overclocked? 06 is really dependent on cpu speed, the faster the cpu the higher the 3d test scores as well as the cpu.
You should definitely be able to do better...


No OC just at stock 2.66. Yeah looks like it did bug out a bit :/ will rerun it, oc'd to 2.8 right now, not huge but don't have the time right now. Got all my ram working and my 2nd 580 in so hopefully a tad better


----------



## Nw0rb

his 5770 960/1325


----------



## go4life

^ what was your 2500k clocked at?


----------



## Nw0rb

4.6 atm 4.8 is fine temps under 70 just like to keep em under 65 with 4.6


----------



## FtW 420

Froze the 990x & a gtx275 tonight, no mods on the 275, just cold. Good for 4th on the bot, was still working on it when I ran out of ln2.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work FTW! Even managed to get the right tabs open


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score for a GTX275


----------



## techjesse

i7 930 at 4.5 GHX and GTX 260's







http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15556760


----------



## Jasonn20

Not sure if I will get much better than this... need a miracle driver to get me 30k

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15544765

http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee518/jasonn20/3dmark06.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## jimbonbon

FINALLY

Its literally taken ages to get this, but managed over 30k at last:

Score: 30097
SM 2.0: 10930
SM 3.0: 15901
CPU: 7613

i7 920 @ 21x209, 4389MHz, RAM @ 1675MHz, HT on
2x EVGA GTX 570 SC in SLI, stock voltage, 850/1700/2050

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15598024

Quite pleased considering the CPU and the mATX case.

J


----------



## munaim1

Damn 3dmark06 is very cpu dependent, my single 460 beat the 570 sli ^ lol. I know that will never happen anywhere apart from 3dmark06 so dont flame let me enjoy it


----------



## techjesse

Yeah, I just broke 30,000 Made my day! http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15598303


----------



## go4life

Seriously, all these 2500k/2600k's make me sad to own a POS i7 950..

Why, oh why won't you OC you lame 950







I miss all my old golden chip's..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *techjesse*


Yeah, I just broke 30,000 Made my day! http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15598303










Damn I still beat that with a single 460.









EDIT: okay I'v had my fun now







I'm sure I'll get owned in vantage


----------



## techjesse

LOL Mun, Here's my Vantage score http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2195814


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse;13002673*
> Yeah, I just broke 30,000 Made my day! http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15598303CROPPED


jesse - good to see you here too









J


----------



## tehmaggot

30,451 - Linky

CPU was "only" at 4.3 since I was on the stock cooler at the time (running 4.8 now with my H50), and my 470s had a mild overclock (770 core, 1750 memory) since I wanted to keep the voltages and fan speeds down.


----------



## techjesse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimbonbon*


jesse - good to see you here too









J



Thanks Jim, Yesterday was a good day for Overclocking







These guys and gals are fast to post on any topic and funny too.


----------



## jimbonbon

This thing is ridiculous...

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15642282

3DMark Score: 37404
SM2.0 Score: 13677
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 19290
CPU Score: 9823

i7 2600k @ 5.2GHz (100x52), RAM at 2133MHZ (9,10,9,24).
Three-way SLI GTX 570 SC, at 850/1700/2000.
270.61 driver.

J


----------



## go4life

Seriously nice with the 2600k... I WANT ONE








Good score man!


----------



## techjesse

Great Score Jim


----------



## jimbonbon

Thanks go4life and Jesse









Managed to squeeze a little more out of it with a driver change and some voltage tweaks (37687). Reckon I could crack 38k with some work, but will leave off OCing for a week and actually get some gaming done!

J


----------



## go4life

How about trying out a tweaked XP like "Tiny XP"? 
Usually on XP you can get some extra mhz out of the cpu through 3dmark stable enough.

Could get you some extra points


----------



## Modz

19727

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15651828

First run on mark 3d with my OC and 460 SLI. Going to try and break 20k any feedback to do so would help.

Thank you


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modz*


19727

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15651828

First run on mark 3d with my OC and 460 SLI. Going to try and break 20k any feedback to do so would help.

Thank you


As go4life said above, if you were to run it in XP that would probably boost it to over 20k at the same settings. 
In win 7, more overclock on the cpu will do the trick.


----------



## stRodda

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15656183

SM2.0 Score--------12986
HDR/SM3.0 Score---14807
CPU Score----------8498

3DMark Score-------31718

ive seen a few results that are lower than mine that i thought would be a lot higher. is 3dmark06 not optimized for SLI?


----------



## FtW 420

It does take advantage of sli, but it sure doesn't scale in 3dmark 06. Adding a second card will usually just give a slight increase, if 1 card clocks better than the other it is possible to get a higher overall score with just a single gpu.


----------



## XrOo

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15660346

I'm quite sure the 5770's are holding me back. Still waiting for my better PSU to come back from the dealer. First Corsair DOA PSU i've ever encountered.


----------



## jimbonbon

Proof of previously mentioned improvement now orb browser is working again...

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15661844

3DMark Score: 37687
SM2.0 Score: 14153
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 19295
CPU Score: 9671

i7 2600k @ 5.2GHz (100x52), RAM at 2133MHZ (9,10,9,24).
Three-way SLI GTX 570 SC, at 850/1700/2000.
270.61 driver.

J


----------



## Modz

Finally broke 20k!

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15671770

Solidified my OC more, thinking about ordering a NoctuaD14cooler and going higher!


----------



## Modz

@ 4.0k ghz stable with my new Noctua cooler keeping it under 50C while under full load & finally broke 21k!

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15683993


----------



## go4life

33564points with with the 2500K @ 4.8ghz and 2x GTX 570 @ stock clocks (both are oc'ed from factory)
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...marks?new=true


----------



## jagz




----------



## HAZED




----------



## BallaTheFeared

win


----------



## go4life

Wild score!


----------



## cosworth88

this is my result...



do you think it is good??


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosworth88;13723783*
> this is my result...
> 
> 
> 
> do you think it is good??


Pic is too small, can't just remove the thumbnail part to see the full image there.

Here is a new personal best for me in single gpu, getting closer to 40k.


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is what I did last night. Too bad it doesn't scale much more with higher gpu clocks and my 2500k isn't all too great.


----------



## FtW 420

Your gpu scored higher than mine, I'm gonna have to try the frozen 580 on my 2500k.
Haven't tried 06 with it yet, c'mon 40k....


----------



## Mikecdm

Should get good score, your 2500k clocks higher than mine.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;13729734*
> Should get good score, your 2500k clocks higher than mine.


Not quite what I was hoping, better gpu scores but lower cpu score gave me 38684 for the best run I got. Added 6k to my 03 score though, bit over 136k for single gpu.


----------



## Mikecdm

SB really shines on some of those old benches. I got 130k in 03 with my 570 at nearly the same clocks that you had on your 580 in that SS you did for the jiggawatts. SB was at 5.25.


----------



## Bl4k

here my score


----------



## Chewy

32605 3d marks sig rig


----------



## Kentan900

Here is my score so far, Im still doing some OC







:

31985 3DMarks


----------



## chanster

Here is mine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## microman

lookin good! 36763


----------



## Mikecdm

My first 40k


----------



## 100PARIK

hmmm... gotta test and see where I'm standing with my oc Q6600 and GTX480


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *100PARIK*


hmmm... gotta test and see where I'm standing with my oc Q6600 and GTX480


about 20k maybe less


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;14310164*
> about 20k maybe less


I'm going to say less. That Q6600 is holding you back, by a lot. Unless you can get it up around 3.8 or so it's going to be a bottleneck on that card.

But, since this is a post your '06 score, here's mine







(Do note, my CPU is clocked way low for benching, I'll be redoing this soon)


----------



## Izvire

Mine:








Sig rig except CPU @ 5Ghz.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;14310091*
> My first 40k


Nice! I haven't gotten a single gpu 40k yet, have to run the DcuII with a 2600k & see what that can do...


----------



## Khalam

silly question there guys but are you running xp for those benches? im running win 7 and cant even break 40k with a 6990...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14326226*
> silly question there guys but are you running xp for those benches? im running win 7 and cant even break 40k with a 6990...


With 1 or 2 gpus I prefer to use XP, with more gpus still have to run it in win7 though. Scores in both OS can be close, but xp will generally come out a bit higher.


----------



## EmptyBarrel

5850 cf


----------



## go4life

*Score 35606*

I think my score is low, anyone else think that for the OC and so on?
2500K @ 5.2ghz and 2x 570 @ 900/1800/2000mhz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2195974_ or http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15935161


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;15074819*
> *Score 35606*
> 
> I think my score is low, anyone else think that for the OC and so on?
> 2500K @ 5.2ghz and 2x 570 @ 900/1800/2000mhz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2195974_ or http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15935161


Sounds about right I score 36763 all balls out so I see no problem with your score.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## go4life

Thanks!
But I must say I expected more from 5.2ghz and two 570's overclocked!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;15074819*
> *Score 35606*
> 
> I think my score is low, anyone else think that for the OC and so on?
> 2500K @ 5.2ghz and 2x 570 @ 900/1800/2000mhz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2195974_ or http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15935161


I'm sure you could still tweak it more & improve a bit, but it's a respectable score as it is, not strangely low or anything. Run it in windows XP, would probably give it a good boost right there.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;15137899*
> I'm sure you could still tweak it more & improve a bit, but it's a respectable score as it is, not strangely low or anything. Run it in windows XP, would probably give it a good boost right there.


Thanks for the input!

Yeah, think I am going to find my TinyXP again, been ages since I benchmarked seriously.
So could be fun to at least break my personal best









I remember the time when I was one of two on OCN that broke 5ghz on water haha, I miss the E8400/8500/8600 days!

EDIT: How much extra do you think I can get from a tweaked XP contra 7?


----------



## FtW 420

Always hard to say, I've seen over 1000 points difference with an OS switch though.


----------



## go4life

Indeed, I think I actually almost got 3500 points extra in 06 changing from Vista to Tweaked XP lol (Back when Vista first came out).
Vista was truly not made for benchmarking! 7 was a little better though


----------



## Doc1355

Here is mine!


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## techjesse

Just goofing off








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17026453


----------



## Canis-X

My best so far on this one...

Orb Compare link



EDIT....This is my best on this one now...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17087766


----------



## GRABibus




----------



## TUFOM

Seriously my favorite 3Dmark scene has died from here? I try to make effort fire it up again.









This is how Pentium rolls today: *31 128* (Remember dual-core! =)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> Seriously my favorite 3Dmark scene has died from here? I try to make effort fire it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Pentium rolls today: *31 128* (Remember dual-core! =)


Ah bummer... I was benching the G3258 on dice last night. I definitely would have done a run at 5.5GHz or so had I seen this.


----------



## Canis-X

Decided to run it again to see where I was at with it, just a quick run.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17781696


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice GPU-Z brah


----------



## Canis-X

LOL, I know right!? I saw that this morning and was like, ahhhh heck!!


----------

